# Official Depo Thread



## sherylb

HERE IT IS LADIES. THE OFFICIAL THREAD IF YOU HAVE BEEN ON THE EVIL DEPO INJECTION. IF YOU WANT TO JOIN JUST LEAVE YOUR STATS AND I WILL ADD YOU....WE'RE PLAYING A GAME.....WHOS FIRST TO CATCH THE EGGY


HOPING FOR A GORGEOUS BFP WE HAVE...

AdriansMama (Depo 6 mths on, 6 mths off, 9 mnths on, 3/2011.) :bfp: 9/30/2012
Amy89 (Depo 3 mths, 7/2012.)
Anewbeginning (Depo 3 mths, 2006.)
Ashali (Depo 1.5 yrs, 5/2010.) inactive member as of October 2011
baby3144 (Depo 4 yrs, 12/2009.) :bfp: 6/15/2011 (Depo 3 mths, 6/2012) :bfp: 12/30/2012
BabyHopes2010 (Depo 4 yrs, 1/2009.) :bfp: 1/20/2011 :angel: 1/26/2011 :bfp: 3/5/2011
BlessedMomRN (Depo 9 mths, 2/2011.)
Branham22 (Depo 1 yr, 3 mths, 8/2010.)
Britchick (Depo 6 mths, 6/2011.)
Bumpbananas (Depo 6 mths, 2/2012.) :bfp: 12/28/2012
BW9522 (Depo 9 yrs, 4/2008.) :bfp: 8/4/2011
Cartwheelroll (Depo 6 yrs, 2/2011.) :bfp: 3/30/2011
Catalia (Depo 4 yrs, 1/2011.)
Ckylesworld (Depo 10 yrs, 6/2011.) :bfp: 12/25/2012
Cutedimples (Depo 3 yrs 8 mths, 1/2010.)
Emandnige (Depo 16 mths, 6/2011.) :bfp: 1/19/2012
Esmeralda74 (Depo 9 yrs, 6/2012.)
Fwuffy50 (Depo 2 yrs 9 mths, 8/2010.)
GenesisMarie (Depo 3 mths, 3/2012.)
GiggleBox (Depo 3 mths, 6/2010.) :bfp: 7/20/2011
GodsGift385 (Depo 2+ yrs, 10/2010.) taking a break
GorjusB17 (Depo 3 mths, 9/2011.)
Grace10209 (Depo 4 yrs, 12/2010.) :bfp: 8/4/2012 :angel: 8/15/2012
Hairdresser29 (9 mths, 7/2010.) inactive member as of April 2011
HappyGirl29 (3 yrs, 3/2011.) :bfp: 1/21/2012
Hazeleyes1556 (9 mths, 2/2011.)
Hendersoca (9 mths, unknown.) inactive member as of May 2011
Jade1982 (14 yrs, 4/2011.)
JaneyBaby (Depo 3 mths, 9/2009.) :bfp: 4/5/2011
Jammiebubs (Depo 1 yr, 11/2009.) :bfp: 5/16/2011
Jess1983 (Depo 4.5 yrs, 4/2011.) :bfp: 10/15/2011
JustFluffy (Depo 6 mths, end 5/2011.) 
Juzzabelle (Depo 1 yr, 17.) inactive member as of June 2011
JimmieB (Depo 9 mths, 4/2010). inactive member as of July 2011
jme84 (Depo 10 yrs, 8/2010) :bfp: 4/22/2012 :angel: 4/30/2012 :bfp: 6/1/2012
Kates84 (Depo 9 mths, 3/2010.) :bfp: 5/19/2011 :angel: 5/25/2011
Keflyn (Depo 2 yrs, 7/2012.)
Kimbre (Depo 6 mths, 1/2010.)
LesleyAnn (Depo 6 mths, 12/2009.) :bfp: 3/11/2011
Lexy89 (Depo 2 yrs, 11/2010.) 
LittleMinx (Depo 3 mths, 11/2011.)
MauiAddict (Depo 2 yrs, 10/2010.) inactive member as of April 2011
Medic76097 (Depo 6 yrs on and off, 1/2011.)
MidnightRose8 (Depo 3 mths, 5/2010.) :bfp: 9/30/2011
MiniMel (Depo 2.5 yrs, 2/2009.)
Minni2906 (Depo 3 yrs, 2/2011.)
MissJenn (Depo 10 yrs, 2/2012.) :bfp: 3/1/2013
Mom2Morgan (Depo 12 yrs, 3/2011.)
Mom2pne (Depo 15 mths, 6/2012.)
Mommy2Be20 (Depo 4.5 mths, 10/2010.) :bfp: 7/15/2011
MommyJaan (Depo 1 yr, 9/2010.) :bfp: 6/19/2011
Mummy me me (Depo 1.5 yr, 12/2010.)
Mummyha (Depo 2 yrs, 3/2011.)
n_gods_hands (Depo 3 mths, 6/2011.)
Pdmcd17 (Depo 6 mths then IUD, 1/2010; TTC 12/2010) taking a break
PixiePower (Depo 9 mths, 9/2010.) :bfp: 3/29/2011 :angel: 2011 :bfp: 6/5/2011
Rainbows_x (depo 3 mths, 2/2012.)
Reese89 (depo 3 mths, 7/2013.)
RocketB (Depo 11 yrs, 5/2010.) :bfp: 3/31/2011
SammyJo (Depo 3 mths, early 2010)
SarahVegas (Depo 1 yr, 11/2011.)
SCgirl (Depo 3 mths, 10/2012.)
Seholme (Depo 2.25 yrs, 5/2010.) inactive member as of July 2011
SherylB (Depo 4 yrs, Last inj 4/2010.) :bfp: 3/16/2011
sla545 (Depo 4 yrs, 7/2011.)
SLH (Depo 7 yrs, 1/2010.)
SonieSon (Depo 3 mths, 10/2010.) inactive member as of May 2011
SouthernWoman (Depo 9 mths, 4/2010.)
Squire (Depo 1.5 yrs, 3/2011.)
Sugarjules (Depo 6 mths, 3/2010.) :bfp: 3/10/2011
Tasha_trying (Depo 4.5 yrs, 11/2012)
Tassiegal (Depo 3 mths, 10/2011.) :bfp: 7/17/2013
ticking.clock (Depo 11 yrs, 5 mts, 4/2011.)
Tinkerbellsie (Depo 6 mths, 6/2011.) :bfp: 6/14/2012
To Many Boys (Depo 9 mths, 9/2010.) :bfp: 6/13/2011
Ttcmy1st (Depo 3 mths, 12/2009.) 
WinterSnow (Depo 9 yrs, Last inj 2009.) :bfp: 1/20/2011
Vaurissa (Depo 5 yrs, 3 mths, 6 mts, Last inj. 7/2010.) :bfp: 8/2/11
Vonnie18 (Depo 3 yrs, 1/2012.)
Yvette (Depo 6 mths, 6/2010.)

(If you reply I will add your name to the list. I am trying to do last injection date to be consistent.) 


This is my info in the format the first official thread used. Please add your info with your reply.
Time on depo: 4 years 
End date: April 2010 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: August (had 2)
Time it took to regulate: After the 2 in August regular
bfp: March 2011
 



Attached Files:







cooltext470475673.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

Time on depo: on and off 4years
End date: jan 2009
Time it took AF to come back: on and off from july 09
Time it took to regulate: oct 10,but still have the odd crazy cycle
bfp: Nov 10 :(


----------



## janeybaby

Time on depo:- 3 months (1 shot)
End date:- very end of Sept 09 (sept/oct)
Time it took AF to return:- They never stopped but became irregular after
depo ran out
Time Af took to regulate:- 1 year


----------



## sherylb

I guess I should feel really lucky that I am regular after a shorter time period. I am really hoping that my age (turning 25 2/6) will help me. And the fact that it runs in my genes to be a fertile Mertile.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i dont think it makes a difference my family are mega fertile and always pregnant lol
but look at me ttc 2yrs :(


----------



## sherylb

I am reading up on what we can possibly change since I found BnB. Luckily for me my husband has a forum of his own so he doesn't care that I am spending so much time on this one. He is very supportive of whatever I think we need to do.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Time on depo: 4 1/2 mnths (2nd shot 6 weeks early)
End date: October 2010
Time it took AF to come back: Right away, never stopped
Time it took to regulate: Still waiting.. af every two weeks
bfp: Never

I'm currently looking into an all natural way to balance my hormones, docs don't seem to be in a rush to figure out why I have af every two weeks :cry:
:dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mommy2be20 said:


> Time on depo: 4 1/2 mnths (2nd shot 6 weeks early)
> End date: October 2010
> Time it took AF to come back: Right away, never stopped
> Time it took to regulate: Still waiting.. af every two weeks
> bfp: Never
> 
> I'm currently looking into an all natural way to balance my hormones, docs don't seem to be in a rush to figure out why I have af every two weeks :cry:
> :dust:

they wont hun,doctors didnt want to know until late last month.after 2yrs!!
theyre attitude is that its ur own fault for taking injection:growlmad:it mmakes me mad cos dr's never warn u about effect on fertilty :cry:


----------



## lesleyann

Time on DEPO - 6months
End date: December 2009
Time it took AF to come back: 6Months
Time it took to regulate: well stull waiting for regular lenth cycles. but anywhere from 28-34 days
bfp: 7th December 2010 sadly a MC which is still going on


----------



## bw9522

Time on Depo: 9 years 
Last injection: April 08 
went on implant for 1 year 
Time to get normal AF: feb 09 
BFP: never


----------



## WinterSnow

Thanks! Here's my info:

Time on depo: 9 years 
End date: 2009 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: very next month
Time it took to regulate: very next month
bfp: not yet! Trying for 4th cycle :)


----------



## sherylb

Winter snow you sound like your cycles are on the same schedule as mine. Hope we both get our BFPs soon! :bfp:


----------



## midnightrose8

Hi glad to join the site!

Last shot of Depo May 2010
Regular AF : Just started my first period.
BFP: Not yet but hoping!


Can't wait till we start getting pregger.  Using OPK and Vitex


----------



## sherylb

I was all excited this morning but I got my first :bfn: of 2011. :nope:


----------



## sherylb

I am reading thru the old "official" forum looking at how many of them got prego and I am encouraged that Kiki either had her last injection or it ended the the same month that I got my last shot and she is now prego.


----------



## lesleyann

sherylb said:


> I am reading thru the old "official" forum looking at how many of them got prego and I am encouraged that Kiki either had her last injection or it ended the the same month that I got my last shot and she is now prego.

not trying to damn your hope hun but it does not matter when yours or hers last jab was it all depends on YOUR body and how it reacts to being off DEPO as a fit and healthy 19 year old with a healthy BMI it took me 1 year, yet ive none 1 person to get pregnant ON the depo and some to fall pregnant straight after they came off and others 2/3 years down the line still trying.. its all about your body.


----------



## sherylb

I know just because they are doesn't mean I will but I still am not going to stop trying. My cycles actually sound much more regular than hers will so it's at least encouraging to know it's possible.


----------



## midnightrose8

I read online that 68 percent of women will get pregnant after 12 months, 83 percent after 15 months and 93 percent after 18 months. If that give you girls any hope.


----------



## sherylb

Do you think that's from the last shot or 3 months after?

I found your statistics and they are from the date of the last shot which is better.

Depo Provera has a prolonged contraceptive effect. Due to this, Pfizer recommends that a woman stop her Depo Provera injections one year before she wishes to become pregnant. This is because it takes an average of 9 to 10 months (sometimes more than a year) to regain fertility and begin ovulating after receiving your last Depo Provera shot. In a large US study of women who discontinued Depo Provera to become pregnant, (based on Life-Table analysis of these data), it is expected that 68% of women who do become pregnant may conceive within 12 months, 83% may conceive within 15 months, and 93% may conceive within 18 months from the last injection. This Depo Provera side effect can occur regardless to the amount of time you have been using this method.

https://contraception.about.com/od/depoprovera/tp/Common-Depo-Provera-Side-Effects.htm

And you missed that it's within so many months not after. That makes a huge difference.


----------



## Kiki0522

It's definitely possible sheryl!! :) My fingers are crossed for you! And for all you ladies! xx


----------



## lesleyann

sherylb said:


> I know just because they are doesn't mean I will but I still am not going to stop trying. My cycles actually sound much more regular than hers will so it's at least encouraging to know it's possible.

oh i no that hun i just did not want you to think that because she has you will like this month or what ever and be totally down if it does not happen :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

This month is going to be crazy. My DH and I are going out of town on Friday because he has a pre-screen test for a new job. He really needs to get out of his current situation after being there for 12 years. I had LEEP in October so my first follow-up pap is going to be next Friday. I was actually not supposed to get prego before it so it's good that I didn't. I am glad I was able to schedule b/c I don't want to miss another month. And then we are going to try month 1 with Pre-Seed and the SMEP. Keeping FX but if it doesn't work out this month it's ok. There's always next month.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Sheryl- whatever gives you hope and keeps you going, use it ! We all gotta keep our chins up and just keep trying :flower:
Hopefully SMEP and Preseed work for you, those are my plans as well whenever I start going longer than two weeks without af :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Sorry you're having so many AFs. I hate having a 26 day cycle aside from that we are at least TTC after not having an AF for so many years.


----------



## gigglebox

Time on depo:- 3 months (1 shot)
End date:June '10
Time it took AF to return: i bled the entire time I was on the shot
Time Af took to regulate:6 months

My doctor gave it to me to stop period completely since mine were happening frequently, and instead it had the opposite effect--i bled continuously for about 121 days.

Things were pretty irregular after that but i'm happy to announce i'm now totally regular and my periods are like clockwork!

Now if only I can catch a sticky egg!


----------



## sherylb

I added you to the game Giggles.


----------



## sherylb

I wonder how many people post here on BnB before they even have time to tell their families their news. If I could keep a secret I think I may not tell my family until I am like 2 months or in the 2nd trimester just in case something happens.


----------



## bw9522

my friend kept it from everyone until she had her 1st scan.
Myself would proberbly shouting it from the roof tops


----------



## sherylb

I have to be one of the worst ever at keeping secrets. I can only do it if I really focus on something else.


----------



## bw9522

i know what you mean, i think to myself i would not want to tell noone as none our families know we ar ttc but i KNOW that i will be too excited to keep it to myself lol


----------



## sherylb

All of our families know that we are. In fact my sister-in-law and I have a bet for whoever gets knocked up first. She has been TTC #2 since before I met my husband (about 3 years). Her daughter is 7. After she was born they had him snipped and then reversed it so I am not sure if that is affecting them at all. She went to the dr this week and her dr said she has been missing the O every month. I would have been extremely ticked off if my dr has said that after 3 years. She is on some pills for 3 months to try something else. If she isn't prego in 6 months her doctor is going to refer her to mine (who is a specialist) and that is all her dr can do. I chose that dr as my regular dr b/c of his speciality and I didn't want to worry about having to change drs if we do have problems.


----------



## bw9522

i have convinced my family especially my mum that i dont want children that much that she has recided to the fact that she will not be a nanny again, hope i have not jinxed myself lol. I just cant wait to tell her but as soon as i do tell her the whole world will know


----------



## sherylb

You've been off depo for 2 years longer than I have. Not sure if April was your last injection or January. How long have you officially been TTC that you have been referred to a fertility clinic?

Edit: I missed that you were on the implant for a year.


----------



## bw9522

i came of depo in april 08 but had implanon in for a year.
i had one friend saying come of it, it will take at least a year to get pg, another friend said dont do it yet if you are not ready as i caught pg straight away, wished i listened to the first friend but you never know these thing do you.
Had implant out mar 09 and been trying ever since. Been to gp today as i only had a 13 day cycle this month and we decided that if we had no luck this cycle we would visit our gp. He has refered me to a fertilty clinic and whilst i am waiting for that to come through i have to have blood test on cd 21.


----------



## sherylb

That makes sense. From what I have read I don't think you O when you only have a 13 day cycle. What is your normal cycle?


----------



## bw9522

it has been quite regular at 29-31 days but every 3 months or so i get a 13 day one


----------



## sherylb

Very odd


----------



## bw9522

really dissapointed this month with it we :sex: alot and then right when i think i should have ov the witch came back, at first i thought it might be ov bleeding but i think its too heavy and lasted too long :cry:


----------



## sherylb

Hopefully the fertility clinic can jump start your BFP!


----------



## rocketb

Time on depo: ~11 years 
End date: May 2010 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: September 2010 
Time it took to regulate: not sure yet
bfp: never 

Yay! A Depo Thread!

I had regular, normal cycles prior to going on the shot back in 1998. I took a year long break in 2006 but went back on when I needed BC again. I had never used any other kind of BC before when I had my last shot in May 2010, just prior to getting married.

My doctor put me on 3 months of Trinessa (generic Ortho-TriCyclen) to get me regulated immediately after the shot expired. I had a very light period each of those 3 months. We started TTC the 7th month after my last shot (November 2010). I had another light period on schedule 28 days after stopping the pill and was relieved that my body appeared to be working. To my surprise, I started bleeding again roughly 2 weeks later (early/mid December) and had what seemed to be the heaviest AF yet since coming off Depo. I wonder if that was my "real" cycle reasserting itself against the "fake" cycle created by the Trinessa. Assuming a 28 day cycle, I should be due again on Jan 10, but would of course prefer a BFP! We'll see!

Good Luck and Baby Dust to everyone!


----------



## sherylb

Good luck Rocket. I wonder how long your cycles would have taken had you not taken the pills. My last shot was in April. I didn't do anything else and my AF was regular starting in September.


----------



## rocketb

sherylb said:


> Good luck Rocket. I wonder how long your cycles would have taken had you not taken the pills. My last shot was in April. I didn't do anything else and my AF was regular starting in September.

Interesting to think about, yeah. Thing is, my husband wasn't quite ready to consider starting to try back in August (we'd been married less than a month!) and I do feel that it was a good thing to be so relaxed about it (no symptom spotting, no nervously waiting for any sign of AF returning) for the first 3 months off Depo. Now that we're TTC I'm going nuts with symptom spotting and since it's been over a decade since I had regular periods, I have no clue what is "normal" for me!


----------



## sherylb

Oh! Now I get it! We got married in August too and I just figured there was no way we would get prego before we were ready so I didn't worry about it.


----------



## rocketb

sherylb said:


> Oh! Now I get it! We got married in August too and I just figured there was no way we would get prego before we were ready so I didn't worry about it.

*Thumbup*

Incidently, I'm in Texas too (Houston). Last year was so wonderful with the wedding and all. I'm hoping that 2011 will have it's own kind of wonderful with a pregnancy.


----------



## sherylb

I couldn't agree more. In fact, I used to be jealous of people that got engaged when we were dating. Now while I am happy for them I am much more grateful to be married already. All that wedding stuff was too crazy.


----------



## midnightrose8

Question ladies.

Have you guys had a lot of the creamy cm? It's the only kind I've been getting. I'm wondering if it's just me or if this is a side effect of depo. I'm now 5 months from my wear off date.


----------



## babyhopes2010

its normal its unfertile cervical fluid x like after u ovulate :) cx


----------



## sherylb

I am 7 months and also have it. It's normal.


----------



## lesleyann

well ive still got hgc in my blood grrr just wish this was over now tbh started the 8th Dec and its still going on with not beign able to have a cycle again and we are the 10th Jan


----------



## sherylb

Sorry Lesley. I don't know anything about that.


----------



## midnightrose8

I am thinking of seeing a OB doc in April if I'm not pregnant yet or if my cycles have not resumed to normal. My regular doctors (a male) made it clear that he can't do anything till at least the end of summer. So I'm thinking of seeing a women Ob doc for a second opinion. Have any of you girls seen a doc yet? Were they helpful or did they just brush you off? I'm curious if after a year seeing a doctor would do me any good.


----------



## lesleyann

Ive not seen a doctor as only been off DEPO for just over a year now and i have been pregnant since.

You only came off it in may so i doubt any doctor will do anything till may 2011, and then it will proberly be a blood test and tell you to chart your temp ect


----------



## sherylb

My sister-in-law raves about the female dr that she sees so she doesn't want to switch doctors. However, imho that female dr is keeping her from having a baby as long as she keeps seeing her. It's been 3 years and she just now put her on some pills for 3 months. She told her 8 months ago that she could go back in November and now it's if she's not pregnant in 6 months she is going to refer her to a specialist (aka my dr who doesn't require a referal). She told her that she has been timing BD wrong for the last 3 years every month. What a crock. And apparently female drs are in short supply in this town b/c it took her a month to get in for fertility issue and 2 months to schedule her next annual exam. Craziness!! Especially since my doctor can always conveniently get me in quickly. I <3 my doctor.


----------



## babyhopes2010

JAN 2009-Last depo shot wear off,we decided to start a family
Making love knowing we could be making a baby was an amazing feeling.
FEB-2009 No af
MAR 2009- No af
APR 2009-No af
JUL 2009- slight bleed
AUG 2009- No af
SEPT 2009-v short af
OCT 2009-Heavy af for 4 days
NOV 2009-light Af
DEC 2009 normal af
JAN 2010 Long cycle
JAN-JULY 2010- irregular af.
from 14-48days
JULY 26th- Joined bnb
AUG 2010- faint pos.....28 Lp,dr said possible pregnancy
SEPT 2010-went to dr's.told to wait longer.Was strugged off like i was an impatient little girl :( i was told i wasnt ttc right and that im not relax enough and was told basically go away and come back in two yrs and that there nothing wrong with me its all in my head!
OCT 2010-still not pregnant
NOV 2010- pos preg tests 8dpo-chemical?
DEC 2010-AF arrived.went to doctors and got FS appointment for bloods and Hubbys SA 
JAN 2011-5th DH got flu was v poorly,went for SA and was turnt away as it had affected SA.
8th praying my temps go up so i can go for cd21 tests-temps up i can go for tests


*TOMMOROW BLOOD TESTS AT HOSPITAL*


----------



## mandaxmx

Just saw this thread..
I was on depo from 2004 untill 2009 .. I came off it to ttc .. I was then trying for 15 months with nothing...
Finally got my bfp this month on the 3rd :) xxx
Good luck ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## sherylb

Oh yeah I almost forgot Rose, my last shot was in April 09. When I went to my dr in September he told me that if my cycles weren't regular in October 09 *six months out* I could go back for fertility work because he knew we were TTC.


----------



## sherylb

mandaxmx said:


> Just saw this thread..
> I was on depo from 2004 untill 2009 .. I came off it to ttc .. I was then trying for 15 months with nothing...
> Finally got my bfp this month on the 3rd :) xxx
> Good luck ladies xxxxxxx

That's funny. I was about to add you to our game when I saw that you're already caught the egg. Congrats!


----------



## babyhopes2010

mandaxmx said:


> Just saw this thread..
> I was on depo from 2004 untill 2009 .. I came off it to ttc .. I was then trying for 15 months with nothing...
> Finally got my bfp this month on the 3rd :) xxx
> Good luck ladies xxxxxxx

congrats on ur bfp and giving us hope :dust: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rocketb

Congrats MandaXMX! I'd say that this gives me hope, but I really hope I don't have to wait 15 months!

I just got AF today after my longest cycle since coming off DP. 31 days long (felt late and frustrated since Monday - 4 days). I'm sad it's not a bfp, but glad that we can look forward to next cycle! 

My doctor has hinted that at my age (turning 32 in about 20 days) she would start helping me after we've tried for 6 months or so. Well, 2 months down.


----------



## sherylb

Rocket I hope that it doesn't come to that. It sure is expensive once the doctor gets involved. I don't know about your insurance but ours only covers the diagnostics to see if there is a problem.


----------



## sammy_jane

HI LADIES I GOT MY ONE AND ONLY DEPO SHOT LAST SEPTEMBER SHOULD OF GONE BACK NOVEMBER THE 10TH FOR SECOND SHOT BUT DID NOT DUE TOO BLEEDING HAIR LOSS WEIGHT GAIN FELT AWFULL ON IT, HAD A PERIOD IN NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER WAS DUE MY PERIOD LAST WEDNESDAY SO I AM 8 DAYS LATE HAD SEX ON 7TH JANUARY COULD I BE PREGNANT?????? EVEN IF THAT WAS NOT NEAR MY FERTILE TIME, I FEEL VERY SICK HUGE BOOBS HAS THIS HAPPENED TOO ANY OF U AFTER JUST ONE SHOT, I AM PETRIFIED I DONT WANT TOO BE PREGNANT 42 IN JUNE I AM PETRIFIED TOO TAKE A TEST WHAT DO YOU THINK LADIES?????????? :cry:


----------



## sherylb

Unfortunately if you already got your period back you could be. Why does your signature say you are 26 weeks along if you are asking if you are freshly pregnant?


----------



## sammy_jane

sherylb said:


> Unfortunately if you already got your period back you could be. Why does your signature say you are 26 weeks along if you are asking if you are freshly pregnant?

 hi hun thanks for your reply, havent been on here for a few months that signature is my scan pic from my baby he is 8 months old had him last april think the baby sig must of srestarted as i was wondering why its on there xx


----------



## kates84

Hi Sammy jane,

There is a chance you are pregnant yes

But, and this is a big BUT, depo is notorious for delaying ovulation for quite a while after you finish it. Heck, I haven't ovulated since I came off it nearly 8 months ago. And even though your last two cycles appeared normal, they very likely were just breakthrough bleeding. Plus you gave birth just 8 months ago, this mixed with the depo could be messing with your hormones, hence the late period.

I guess I'm saying don't panic and take a test. I'd be surprised if it's positive but the sooner you know, the sooner you can decide what to do.


----------



## sammy_jane

kates84 said:


> Hi Sammy jane,
> 
> There is a chance you are pregnant yes
> 
> But, and this is a big BUT, depo is notorious for delaying ovulation for quite a while after you finish it. Heck, I haven't ovulated since I came off it nearly 8 months ago. And even though your last two cycles appeared normal, they very likely were just breakthrough bleeding. Plus you gave birth just 8 months ago, this mixed with the depo could be messing with your hormones, hence the late period.
> 
> I guess I'm saying don't panic and take a test. I'd be surprised if it's positive but the sooner you know, the sooner you can decide what to do.

:kiss:hi kate thankyou so much, for your lovely message , i am praying i am not i do feel so sick my boobs look huge and veiny i always say too everyone i am totally jinxed, i hope it has messed me up, as december i seem too of had 2 bleeds middle and end, i am going too get a test so i know once and for all i am coming up for 42 this year, before depo i took the pill that was awfull aswell i am worn out with BC always seem too get real bad side effects thanks for helping will let u know how it goes hun XXXXX:kiss:


----------



## kates84

Let me know hon if you don't mind, you can always PM me. 

I'd strongly reccommend the Persona monitor for contraception without hormones - worked for me for years. 

As you had two bleeds in december, I very very much think that your cycles are just messed up with the depo so don't panic. Just take the test and let me know if you want to chat after you've done it - I understand that pregnancy isn't always desired, even though it largely is on this board.


----------



## kates84

kates84 said:


> Let me know hon if you don't mind, you can always PM me.
> 
> I'd strongly reccommend the Persona monitor for contraception without hormones - worked for me for years.
> 
> As you had two bleeds in december, I very very much think that your cycles are just messed up with the depo so don't panic. Just take the test and let me know if you want to chat after you've done it - I understand that pregnancy isn't always desired, even though it largely is on this board.


Forgot to say - coming off the depo does mimic pregnancy symptoms. I had nausea, sore boobs and bloating for at least 4 months after coming off


----------



## babyhopes2010

ttc 2yrs after depo and i got my bfp ladies :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## kates84

babyhopes2010 said:


> ttc 2yrs after depo and i got my bfp ladies :wohoo: xxxx

Congratulations lady! You've got me encouraged again. Really chuffed for you love


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok so flash is on so lines are shite lol

and my wees weak so i keep peeing lol
https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6040/dscn1376xz.jpg

https://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2540/99645143.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kates84

I see them! Oh how exciting. Did you just find out today?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yesterday was a ickle line but i thort bfn then today def bfp.......i have a thread in preg test called bfp or crazy lady?


----------



## kates84

Oh wow this is so awesome. I've seen you around on here and I'm sorry that this part of the forum will lose you but how frickin frackin fantastic.


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm so happy you got your BFP! That gives me so much hope. Congratulations. I hope you have a healthy pregnancy.

Take care and keep us updated.

Sarah


----------



## hairdresser29

Time on depo: 3 shots/6 months
End date: Last shot ran out beginning of september 2010
Time it took AF to come back: Had period within 7 day break on yasim in middle of october
Time it took to regulate: Natural period 24th december..... awaiting my next but hoping its not going to come for another 9 months :)


----------



## sherylb

I added you to the game. We have one winner so far as you can see above.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: ladies
frer is dark,ic is darker,superdrug line isnt gettng that much darker,ill leave testing to monday lol then i can see more dark lines :) x


----------



## Jammiebubs

Time on Depo - 1 year (4) - Dec08/Nov09
Time it took for AF to come back - June 2009
Time it took to regulate - 16th(30day cycle) every month until Nov when it arrived late on the 20th and has stayed as a 30 day cycle 

x


----------



## Jammiebubs

Congrats Babyhopes2010 hoping for a H&H 9months x


----------



## sherylb

I am on my phone but will add you when I get home


----------



## midnightrose8

So I'm disapointed today...AF showed up about a week early and in full force. I've been cramping like crazy. Been in a totally bad mood today. I'm hoping this lets up soon. :-( I'm happy AF is getting back to normal but this cramping and bachache I could do without.


----------



## sherylb

That's weird. Did you even O last month?


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm not sure, OPK were getting darker. I can't say I saw something I'd consider a positive. I'm using the OPK wondfo I bought a 100 for 20 dollars. There cheap so I'm hoping there acurate. Is anyone else using the cheap OPK?


----------



## sherylb

I am. Most days it got lighter as time passed. The day I think it was positive it got a little darker as a few minutes passed.


----------



## Seholme

hey everyone i just came across this post and was hoping to join! im working for my bfp after the depo shot as well .

Time on shot: 2 years, 3 months
End Date: shot wore out in May 2010
Got af back: 6 months later (Nov 2010)
Regular cycle for Dec and Jan


----------



## midnightrose8

Hi and welcome! Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## kates84

Just realised I never joined this!


Time on shot: 9 months

End Date: Supposedly wore off end of May 2010

Got af back: Sept 2010 - but it never stopped and still not ovulating

Regular cycle - Still waiting!!!


----------



## sugarjules

Hi ladies, 

Time on Depo (2 shots, Nov.09 & Feb.10
TTC Since last Shot, Which wore off May 10.
Af came back: Oct'10
Time to regulate: been regular ever since first AF (oct.10)
Time to Ov (unknown.....all Opks appear negative.
Cm change noticed around expected Ov times.

Blood tests done at doc's Sept.10...all ok.

Have been my doctors are not referring anyone to fertility specialists due to NHS cuts and may not be seen again till Oct 2011.

Feeling really hopeless, wish Depo came with warnings. Although hoping for BFP soon.....


Good luck to you all....

jules
x
x


----------



## sherylb

I wouldn't stress over negative OPKs. They can be wrong. I am so confused about my cycle right now it isn't funny. My chart looked like I Oed last Friday but my temps have gone done the past 2 days.


----------



## lesleyann

well my Mc is still going on i ened up beign admitted into hospital on friday, after i had 3 lots of flooding bleeds with HUGE clots, now on alot of tablets aday to stop bleeding but fingers crossed once im off the tablets it will be all ok again


----------



## kates84

lesleyann said:


> well my Mc is still going on i ened up beign admitted into hospital on friday, after i had 3 lots of flooding bleeds with HUGE clots, now on alot of tablets aday to stop bleeding but fingers crossed once im off the tablets it will be all ok again

:hugs:

Get well soon honey. So sorry to hear this, it's heartbreaking xxx


----------



## midnightrose8

Hope you get feeling better soon, sorry your going through so much.


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv had miscarriage,absolutely gutted sending me for scan tues see if i need d&c :cry:


----------



## mauiaddict

Ok, I'm joining this thread :)

Time on depo: I think 2 years
End date: October 2010 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: Not yet
Time it took to regulate: N/a
bfp: never 

My husband and I just started TTC this month. My Depo shot was due 1/13 and we did not get it. Now, I KNOW this is VERY unlikely, but my body is acting like it O'd on the 25th! I am trying not to get my hopes up as I know how unlikely it really is. I have not had a period in god knows how long - I was on nuva ring for a while, then loestrin 24fe which stopped my periods, then the depo, so it's probably been 3 years since I've had a period. Do you ladies know - if I *did* ovulate, would my uterus even be in any sort of shape to implant? I don't know if I'd have any lining, or way too much, or what at this point.

Take a look at my chart if you have a second: 
Ack ok I'm having a hard time getting my chart to show up, any help? 
On the 25th I had a little pain/crampy feelings in my lower left abdomen as well as back pain. Then my temp raised yesterday and stayed the same this AM. 

Once I figure out how to get my chart on my FF page I'll post the link.


----------



## mauiaddict

Ok I figured it out, my chart is here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33294e


----------



## sherylb

I think that looks promising that you may have O-ed. I am going to send you a message.

You must not have been a member long enough to send/receive private messages. I posted a visitor message on your profile. Please let me know if you received it.


----------



## mauiaddict

Thanks Sheryl, got the msg :) I've lurked for a bit but did just join today!


----------



## sherylb

I am sure you will be able to do everything in no time. I really am glad I joined this site last month.


----------



## mauiaddict

Like you said I have to post 5 first... so here's another :happydance:
I've already learned a lot by just reading while lurking! I'm glad I really did start charting (although obv missed a few days in the beginning) bc I figured no way anything would be going on in my body yet. But then I realized I would never know if I didn't pay attention, and if I ever need to go to the MD at least I'll be armed with info! I've got a preconception checkup on Feb 8... if I did O on Jan 25 that would be exactly the end of the 2WW! So I guess I'll test Sun/Mon before that appt :) Now just hoping if I did O that the :spermy: did what it's supposed to and that my uterine lining is up to snuff :)


----------



## kates84

I think you ovulated too which is fab, hopefully you'll get pregnant right away.

But I just want to warn you, I ovulated the first cycle too (I think) and may even have done the second, then it all went to hell.

Of course you may well not have the same issues but if you do skip it a few months afterwards, don't panic like I did it's completely normal.

Hopefully though it wont be an issue because you'll get your BFP this cycle


----------



## mauiaddict

Thanks for the tip - I've kept telling my husband not to expect anything yet etc etc etc and I truly believe it too, so this has thrown me for a loop! But I will remember to not get upset if things get whacky after this :)


----------



## sherylb

My story isn't nearly as crazy as Kate's but this temping stuff can be nervewrecking.


----------



## mauiaddict

I've noticed! I woke up this morning thinking "please temp still be high, please be high" I was sure yesterday was just an anomaly!


----------



## kates84

You most likely will not have any issues hon. I'm only warning you because I went in to absolutely crazy person panic mode when I stopped ovulating and the stress and worry of it caused a bit of a breakdown - I thought I'd got cancer or early menopause or something. Turns out it was nothing to worry about, just the depo still messing with me and I want to try and stop other people from going through the same anxiety I did.


----------



## sherylb

Maui have you tried to fix your signature ticker? 

BTW Kate you have Journal spelled wrong in your siggy.


----------



## kates84

HAHAHA! I never noticed that. 

And I'm supposed to be a freelance writer. No wonder I'm not rich yet.


----------



## mauiaddict

Yeah I tried to put my ticker in, but it says I can't do HTML yet in my siggie... so I guess Ihave to wait!


----------



## nikipea

Hi girls. I dont wanna intrude but i want to give you some hope because i would have liked it when i was in the depo ttc boat. I cam off the shot mid oct 2010 my Dr. is a miracle and prescribed me Clomid Nov. took it one month and had no results i had already had one period then and i had my next one 26 days later, then dec i decided to go natural, 25 days later AF showed. This month I decided to try Maca root that i had heard about to promote fertlilty and i took it like day 4 thru about ovulation. I got my BFP 1/21/11 I had my first apt yesterday my dr did a transvaginal but its still too early couldnt see the sac yet but i got my bloods done and i get them done again tomorrow to see what my levels are. and i have a apt 2 weeks from now on the 10th to had another ultrasound and he said we should see it and get a heartbeat by then! I just wanted to pass along my happy story and hope it gives you all a big dose of hope and positive thoughts! Fingers tied in knots for your BFP's!


----------



## sherylb

Maybe html is at 10. I know it isn't too far from now.


----------



## mauiaddict

Ok it should be working now!


----------



## hendersoca

I was on depo for 9 months and it took 3 months for my period to come back to normal.


----------



## JimmieB

Hey :) My info is below...

Time on depo: 9 months (3 shots)
End date: 12 April 2010 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: August - I've only had three and they haven't been 'normal'
Time it took to regulate: Still Waiting
bfp: never 


I was hoping someone may be able to give me some clue as to what's going on with my body atm...

My last AF was Nov 24 so I'm currently on CD 66 :( this cycle I've had a few spotting episodes, with the most recent being quite strange; last Thusday (CD58) I had some bright red blood, which I thought was the beginning of AF at the time, but from Friday all I've had is brown discharge, it doesn't smell or itch, there has hardly been enough to bother with a panty liner. It was almost like normal CM, but a bit more and brown. Then for the past two days it has been a lighter colour and more 'EWCM' like, but not heaps of it.

Anyways...I hope I haven't confused anyone lol

Thank You :)


----------



## Mariakaval

Me too have a similar situation...


----------



## babyhopes2010

well im back ttc ladies :cry:

*Ok this is it from beginning 7pm 26/1
*went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:

please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:

27/1/2011 
5pm i went to dr to go urine sample and it was just bright red with clots so he said get to hospital quick
5.40pm 
ok so went to maternity ward after clotting bad,done preg test b4 got pos on digi and frer then went to ward bfn on doctors(well i saw a line) they said they dont read them after 3mins so it dont count!!!
ok so they said we done blood test and when it comes bk not pregnant u will have to except that and this is just ur period!.........excuse me..............

WTF?!

i got internal examination which i thought was exess for him to say oh ur bleeding.NO SHIT sherlock!!!!
anyway they told me im staying in(wtf they didnt think i was preg!!) after hours i said to dh am going and im taken this cannula needle out my feckin self :hissy: i made out pains were gone and fecked off!

*UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!*

28/01/2011 @9am .spoke to lovely lady of phone who explained everything my betas were 18!!!
she said what it was i got preg few weeks ago and the beanie didnt develope she told me its very sad but very common and to rest and i can try when i get my period,if i take test next week and line is darker then to go back.
she was lovely and i feel a bit happier now:) well im upset but she was so lovely!

so yeh thats then end of that story!:cry: im going to get dh to change my password as weve decided no tests no nothing lets make love and pray we get a healthy beanie next time :cry: was kind cute what he said.
im still bit unstable but better then i was,oh how i need a cigerette and a drink lol

I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY U LADIES HAVE KEPT ME SANE....WELL ISH :haha: THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT I LOVE YOU ALL:kiss:


----------



## kates84

Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry. 

Have a few glasses of wine, smoke a whole packet of ciggies if you want. Take a few days out to do anything that makes you feel a little better.

Then when you're feeling up to, take heart from the fact that you are obviously fertile and go at it again.

I strongly believe that the souls of our miscarried little ones come back to us again - maybe not in the same body or even the same gender, but the precious little soul is the same.


----------



## babyhopes2010

kates84 said:


> Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry.
> 
> Have a few glasses of wine, smoke a whole packet of ciggies if you want. Take a few days out to do anything that makes you feel a little better.
> 
> Then when you're feeling up to, take heart from the fact that you are obviously fertile and go at it again.
> 
> I strongly believe that the souls of our miscarried little ones come back to us again - maybe not in the same body or even the same gender, but the precious little soul is the same.

Thanks hunnie for ur support....you will make a wonderful mummy :cry:
im going to not ttc for a while and take it easy.
pray u get ur bfp soon xx


----------



## kates84

So will you honey. When you feel ready and the time is right, that little soul will come back and this time stick around. And you'll make one of the worlds best mothers because that baby will be loved above everything else.


----------



## mauiaddict

Well today was my 3rd day w/temps elevated so I got the lovely crosshairs on CD13, so today is 3dpo. (btw this is all crazy to talk about, I have stalked baby things for a while and am so used to hearing OTHER people talk about it, but it is weird to be talking about myself and these things!)

So now assuming I don't get AF sometime before testing, when would you ladies suggest I POAS? I have no idea how long my luteal phase is since I haven't had a period in eons due to the various bcs I've been on. I'm thinking maybe if I feel any symptoms I'll test 9dpo (bc I am always very anxious to do things early!) and if it's a BFN again on 12dpo. I have a Dr appt on 14dpo - scheduled as a preconception check... how cool would that be if instead of preconception check/chat it's a confirming pg check :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

*
just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)

Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back 
 Bye xxxxx
*


----------



## sherylb

I kind of think you should find out at the dr appt. They say 15 dpo should be long enough.


----------



## sherylb

Babyhopes I would add you to my messenger but I am TTC crazy so I don't think it would be a good thing. I am sorry that things didn't work out this time but I am sure they will when the time is right.


----------



## Mommy2be20

So sorry for your loss Babyhopes :hugs: 

I'm really confused at the moment. I've been having some pressure on my right side (tubeless side from ectopic), to the point where when OH hit a bump in the truck last night it hurt and my right bb is SORE. I took an OPK last night for giggles, it wasn't quite positive, but close.. so I just took another it's a clear positive.. but the test is expired by a month :wacko: should I trust it? It's a brand name, not IC.
Next question.. is it even possible to O when I just finished a 22 day bleed?? That would put me at somewhere around CD27 or so


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mommy2be20 said:


> So sorry for your loss Babyhopes :hugs:
> 
> I'm really confused at the moment. I've been having some pressure on my right side (tubeless side from ectopic), to the point where when OH hit a bump in the truck last night it hurt and my right bb is SORE. I took an OPK last night for giggles, it wasn't quite positive, but close.. so I just took another it's a clear positive.. but the test is expired by a month :wacko: should I trust it? It's a brand name, not IC.
> Next question.. is it even possible to O when I just finished a 22 day bleed?? That would put me at somewhere around CD27 or so

ts pos to ovulate early,id bd anyway,its v early to get true pos opk,just do some baby making just in case xx
any pain id go to drs x
a month outta date wont change much :)


----------



## mauiaddict

Good Monday morning post-depo ladies :) Hope everyone had a great weekend. Any progress?

I was thinking I might have had an implantation dip yesterday, although it would have been pretty early at 5dpo. Today my temp is up slightly but still below coverline. Also have some brown spotting. Thoughts? I'm hoping I'm not out for this cycle.


----------



## sherylb

My chart looked similar to yours before but i figured out I didn't actually O until last night. Thank God for charting CM.


----------



## mauiaddict

Yeah I've got to get better about charting my CM! I have just got to wait a few days and see what happens I guess. This 2ww is so much harder than I thought it would be. I don't know why I thought it would be easy though - I am always a very impatient person!


----------



## sherylb

Tell me about it. I have been SS for 9 days and I hadn't even actually Oed yet.


----------



## rocketb

Mauiaddict - :happydance: No idea on whether it's a good sign or not, but hope it is! Good luck!

I think I can finally put myself into the 2WW. CM looked good this morning and I've been having ov pains all day. We've been BD'g every other day for the last week and just for good measure (inspired by the ov cramps), I attacked DH when I got home from work . :hugs:

Anyway, feeling really upbeat about this month. I feel like I finally had a "Real Period" in mid-Jan (8 months since last shot), which might-hopefully-crossing-fingers mean that we have a chance now. Testing Valentine's Day! (CD31) 

Fx'd to all!


----------



## sherylb

Holy crap Becca you were only a month behind me and I got mine back starting in August. :( Good luck to you.


----------



## rocketb

sherylb said:


> Holy crap Becca you were only a month behind me and I got mine back starting in August. :( Good luck to you.

*Sigh* Yeah.... I've had AF every month since August, but they were really really light.... and remember, I did 3 months of BCP right after the shot expired, so 3 of those were guaranteed fake, but still encouraging. (DH wasn't ready to TTC right after the wedding) 

January was the first AF that really felt like it was REAL.... like it had been years ago before I went on Depo. I think I've been deluding myself since August that any bleeding in some semblance of a normal duration/schedule counted. 

I also had strong cramps right around the begining of January but they were a week later than when I *thought* I should have ov'd if following a 28 day schedule. I thought I had felt implantation and got really excited. I was then 5 days late in Jan (talk about agonizing over the BFNs!). When AF finally came I counted back and realized those pains were ovulation, not implantation. I'd had a 31 day cycle. 

My current cramps on on schedule assuming a 31 day cycle... 

Anyway, yeah... hopeful... we'll see. I turn 32 on Feb 6. I feel like the clock is really ticking considering we want to have two kids within the next 3-4 years or so and we're just getting started on #1.

Sherylb - I see you ov'd today or yesterday, so good luck with the testing in 2 weeks or so!


----------



## sherylb

I think my LP last cycle was only 9 days so I should not have long to wait before AF. My cycle is still deciding how long it wants to be so for the past 2 months it has gotten 2 days longer each time. It's hard to not count the days when you are behind what you think your schedule is.


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm not sure if I ovulated or not. My OPK got pretty close to positive a couple days ago. It was the cheap wondfo test so it was kind of hard to tell. But now they've been very negative. So I'm hoping. Also my cm has been almost completly absent. Which compared to the thick cm I was getting on a constant basis isn't a bad thing. I turn 27 this month so I'm hoping for a good Birthday Present.


----------



## sherylb

I understand that perfectly. Didn't get mine today but maybe this week it will come.


----------



## midnightrose8

I wont be checking the board for a couple weeks. My husband and I are going to Vegas and I'm hoping that a stress free couple weeks is what the body needs to get the baby making starting.Maybe what happens in Vegas will be born in Alaska." Okay cheezy I know. :winkwink: Hope to come back to the board and hear some good news. Baby dust to all.


----------



## sherylb

Have a good trip!


----------



## midnightrose8

Thanks, I will.


----------



## rocketb

Well, the bad news is that AF arrived this morning. The good news is that it was a 30 day cycle. My previous cycle was 31 days. Both months I had good strong ovulation cramps at the right time of the month. I think that qualifies as fairly regular. Yay! Go Body!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I am a little nervous about my cycles still. The past 4 have been 25, 27, 29, 31. I am really hoping that they stay at 31 and don't feel the need to keep going. Every month I feel like I am late b/c I never know what it will really show.


----------



## rocketb

sherylb said:


> Yeah, I am a little nervous about my cycles still. The past 4 have been 25, 27, 29, 31. I am really hoping that they stay at 31 and don't feel the need to keep going. Every month I feel like I am late b/c I never know what it will really show.

Yeah, that feeling really sucks! That was me last month. I went from 28 days to 31 days. 4 days of feeling late with BFNs. Ugh. 

Hopefully your next AF will arrive "early" (or not at all!!!)


----------



## ellaandcallum

Sorry to gatecrash, I had my little one nearly 5 months ago, I had 2 periods and one depo shot, ever since the last period Ive had brown discharge everyday, only small amounts, anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## lesleyann

sorry hun no help ive only had that after my mc, i would go to your doctors because you may have an infection or something :hugs:


----------



## LAWGYRL1908

Time on depo: 9 months (Oct. 2009-July 2010)
End date: July 2010 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: November, 2010 (like clockwork)
Time it took to regulate: Came right back on time after shot 3 months left my system
bfp: Conceived January 2011


Ladies just continue to have hope, and everything will work out. Every woman's body is different. I was prepared for a year or more to conceive, and I was lucky to only wait 3 months. My AF came back right when my shot should have been due in the middle of Oct. 2010. November was sort of heavy but on time and regular. December and January I could honestly feel myself ovulating with the dull pain in the side. Never in my 28 yrs of living have I been able to feel that. I must have been right because I immediately informed my boyfriend, and I was pregnant just that quick. 

A quick side note:: I actually left the doctor the day before from an appointment to discuss infertility. I just wanted to start early to see if my system was working properly after the depo shot. She informed me to call her when I started my AF to schedule the testing for fertility. I already had pregnancy symptoms, but just knew it would be over a year to conceive so I didn't think anything of it. The very next day something weird happened with my body pushing me to buy 2 tests, and they came back with "pregnant". Didn't even take the 3 to 5 minutes, it took more like 60 seconds for the results... Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: iv had MC so ttc again:(


----------



## sherylb

Babyhopes perhaps you should try SMEP? See the link in my siggy.


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv tried it infact when i got preg we only bd 3 days b4 ovulation,im 3po i may try soy next cycle xx


----------



## sherylb

Meaning you did it 3 days prior once or every day for 3 days?


----------



## babyhopes2010

sherylb said:


> Meaning you did it 3 days prior once or every day for 3 days?

i ov cycle day 23 and only bd on cd20 :) iv added myself to smeg plan as thats what i did this cycle without realising


----------



## sherylb

Weird. I bet you have a girl.


----------



## pixiepower

Time on depo: 9 months (march 2010-dec 2010)
End date: sep 2010 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back - Dec 2010 depo withdrawl bleed, jan 2010 full on AF
Time it took to regulate: 38 days since what i call the clearout af, still waiting

thought I would join this thread after being so pleased to see other depo sufferers (not that i am pleased for your suffering please understand:hugs:)

have read the whole thread tonight and I'm so sorry to see MC here, my thoughts and hugs go out to you. and congrats to those that are expecting, I send you lots of lovely sticky baby dust:happydance:

crossing everything that myself and others here get to join you very soon, will be looking out for lots of BFPs xx


----------



## sherylb

Good luck. This thread hasn't been terribly active lately but it goes thru spurts like other threads.


----------



## pdmcd17

time on dep 6months
last shot jan 2010
Merina Iud inserted apr 2010 and removed dec 3/10
ttc since dec 2010

I started to return to regular light 28 day cycles aug/10 after getting first period of 2 periods in jul/10

no periods since my iud removal - I did have 4 very miminal spotting days feb12-16 (I'm hoping it means something is starting to happen)

I don't know which progesterone based birth control has affected my returning to fertililty. my blood work is normal and i am referred to fertility specialist (just waiting now to get in ) due to my age I will be 40 this year (I have a 16 and 14yr from previous marriage), my SO has no children.

Im hoping for BFP soon
baby dust to everyone


----------



## sherylb

Goodness I can't believe it is already almost March. I suppose I should expand the title of the thread. I am not sure if we will be TTC this month aka next week. We are waiting to hear if DH has a good chance of starting a new job he applied for soon. I don't want to worry about whether the insurance would cover pregnancy if we got pregnant in-between jobs.


----------



## babyhopes2010

as for me i didnt bd last night last time was sunday and now its tues argh,anyway mistery solved....i think look what i got this morning! would be great if i bd last night but oh well :cry:When i got last bfp bd 3days before ov so u never know,at least my bodies working,my ovulation seems fine evermonth im think it maybe dh spermies :blush::(

https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/9200/dscn1542p.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sugarjules

Baby hopes......is that a BFP for you yesterday????


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol no its opk lol

yey!! :wohoo: Hows this for pos opk :smug: :) :)
https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2615/opkb.jpg

test line and control line :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Time on depo: on and off 4years
End date: jan 2009
Time it took AF to come back: on and off from july 09
Time it took to regulate: oct 10,but still have the odd crazy cycle
bfp: Nov 10 ~ Chemical and MC,Bfp Jan 11.MC at 6.5wks :cry:


----------



## midnightrose8

Well back from Vegas. It was a fun trip but I don't think I returned with a sticky bean. My OPK's have been almost completly negative for a week. I'm hoping for a period soon. Has anyone who's a OPK aholic had this happen for awhile? I should of gotten it Monday or Tuesday. Not that its been regular.


----------



## babyhopes2010

temps down
https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9253/marchchart.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lesleyann

Well i can finally TTC again after my horrific Dec/Jan MC and being hospitalised twice because of it. Started a new cycle 8th March so now in the TWW again ahhh


----------



## midnightrose8

I hope you don't have to go through that ever again. Did your doctors give you the green flag on ttc?


----------



## lesleyann

well i spoke to my nurse and she never said it was a problem just said to make sure we go at it between CD 10 - CD 14, eat healthy ect.

I have a consultant appointment on the 14th but thats more just to go though what happened ect


----------



## babyhopes2010

sounds good :) they must be referring u for cd21 tests :)


----------



## lesleyann

i would be CD 35 on the 14th if i have not come on my period or CD 7ish. I think i just have to go in because i lost so much blood and was put on a huge amount of tablets they want to talk me though what happend and possibly why it happend and to make sure im happy with the care i got since their was a few of us complaining on the ward


----------



## babyhopes2010

lesleyann said:


> i would be CD 35 on the 14th if i have not come on my period or CD 7ish. I think i just have to go in because i lost so much blood and was put on a huge amount of tablets they want to talk me though what happend and possibly why it happend and to make sure im happy with the care i got since their was a few of us complaining on the ward

:hugs:
when had MC they were awful towards me at hospital


----------



## Ems77

Time on Depo: on 5yrs, off 10 months, on again 3 months (1 shot) off 8 months, on 6 months (2 shots) 
Last injection: July 15th-ish 2010
Time to get normal AF: Never
BFP: Never


----------



## sherylb

Have you gotten AF at all or just not regularly?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i pregnant!

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3458/dscn1674w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sherylb

Congrats!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6489/bfpc.jpg
heres latest thanks hun x


----------



## lesleyann

congrats hun


----------



## Mommy2be20

Congrats babyhopes ! I hope it's nice and sticky for you
I just had my first bfp since depo on Thurs, but ended up with painful and heavy af today :cry: hospital said it was chemical and pushed me out the door, not very helpful or sensitive
:dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

tbh i think depo has lot to answer for :(


----------



## lesleyann

i agree with you there is a nasty nasty drug and i would never recommend it to anyone...

p.s CD28 monday ooooo!!!! might test 2mor :haha:


----------



## Mommy2be20

I third that notion.. I'm pretty sure it's to blame for my ectopic pregnancy too.. I'm definitely not the first to have that after being on depo
Fx'd that it doesn't happen more than once for any of us. Keep us posted babyhopes, we haven't seemed to have much good news in here lately.. start the trend, please?? :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just seems strange that the majority of women i know MC after depo! :cry:

*LOOOOOOOKKKK 12DPO *

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5086/dscn1688wa.jpg
*I COULDNT RESIST,FRER IS ABOUT SAME TODAY BUT IC LOT DARKER AND BFP ON DIGI! ARE MY HCG LEVELS OK?*


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wow, beautiful ! There's no question that that's a bfp when it's spelt out for you :haha:
I think it's very common to m/c after depo because our hormones still aren't entirely back to normal. Could be a lack of progesterone which may cause short luteal phase and the lining of the uterus to be a little thin, so bean can't attach properly. A good friend of mine from bnb had an early m/c after depo and fell preg within two months afterwards and she's now 9wks. It makes me wonder if an m/c after depo helps bring our hormones back up to par again, like a kick start. I didn't even have regular cycles at all since depo, but fell preg, so I wasn't surprised to m/c, my hormones were clearly a mess. But I ended up with a 27 day cycle, it could be miracle in disguise.. sadly. We'll see what this month brings now.
Your hcg should be doubling about every 48hrs, so your line should get stronger every two days I believe. Book in with your doc and they should order an hcg test, don't be afraid to ask questions either ! Good luck hun, stay positive xx :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

My cycles have grown 2 days every single month since August.


----------



## pdmcd17

Well ladies I finally got my period only 3.5 months after my merina iud removal and 14 months after my last depo (granted i did have spotty periods at 6months last depo)

hopefully I will now have regular cycles and ovulate and get a BFP

babydust to everyone


----------



## jme84

Was on depo about 10yrs.
Last shot aug 2010
first regular af feb 2011
Started charting bbt and using preseed this month.
Have fingers crossed going to have bfp in a couple of weeks. Was so happy to find this group. Depo was only bc that worked safely for me but most of my friends say my fault for being on shot now ill just have to wait it out for year or so. Glad find others who understand.


----------



## sherylb

Welcome to our thread!


----------



## lesleyann

i am soo unsure right now my internet cheepies just turned up so even though i did not really need a wee a made some come out haha and i have a very very very faint line ahh Oh is at work and wants me to test again tonight... soo dont want to get my hopes up if laters is neg hmm


----------



## sherylb

How long had it been since you had gone? It's probably a waste if it hasn't been at least 3 hours.


----------



## lesleyann

Well ive done 3 tests so far haha all faint even this mornings wondering if ive got a dud batch tbh really not getting my hopes up as i would of thought this mornings would of been a bang in your face kind of positive if i was hmm on cycle day 31 today.. However my last "period" was a tablet induced one from stopping norethisterone from my Mc.


----------



## sherylb

Perhaps you should wait until you have had a real one? I know on the SMEP thread I run that they advise you wait a full cycle before you start SMEP.

Statistics: Apparently 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, approx. 2x the number of the population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.


----------



## lesleyann

i got a faint pos on a boots ownbrand tonight.. i how no idea what SMEP is? my MC started the 8th Dec in jan was will not done and i got put in hospital with very heavy bleeding then but on norostorone and something else, which i stoped on the 5th Feb period came on the 8th Feb. EWCM around the 20th Feb.. Tested fain on IC on the 9th this month and today, thought it might of been a dud batch or just how the tests are but went to boots tonight and got a test and pee'd on it as soon as home test takes 3mins to read and then you have till 15mins faintish pink line cane up in about 2mins and is still there after the 15mins but to faint to get on my crappy phone camera.. Testing again in the morning with boots and an IC.. However thats 3/4 faint pos ive had since yesterday


----------



## sherylb

Why do you use the word faint positive? On OPKs it's negative unless it is as dark as the control or darker.


----------



## lesleyann

sherylb said:


> Why do you use the word faint positive? On OPKs it's negative unless it is as dark as the control or darker.

im talking about pregnancy tests not an OPK 


EDIT:: just looked back and realised i never said what type of tests haha sorry


----------



## sherylb

That makes much more sense.


----------



## lesleyann

i feel like a right div now forgetting to write what kind of test.. Well providing i get some type of line tomorrow morning im making an appointment with the nurse since i guess they say a lines a line so scared now that the worst is going to happen again i believe it more now its been 2 different brands come back with the second line.. After depo ive been having 28-32 day cycles well today would be cycle day 31, so 1 day early or 3days late


----------



## sherylb

Yes, in most cases a line is a line with those.  I am sure you are feeling weary of getting to excited after :angel: though.


----------



## rocketb

fx for you Lesleyann! Good luck tomorrow morning.

In other news, I'm not as regular as I'd hoped. After two 31 day cycles, I just had a 23 day cycle. I felt what seemed like ov pains about a week early, right when we were just starting the BD-every-other-day festivities. Then AF came about a week before expected (13 days after the ov pains - at least luteal phase was the right length). I never really had much hope for this cycle after the early ovulation. I didn't do any symptom spotting at all!


----------



## sherylb

Sorry Becca that sucks.


----------



## sherylb

Were you doing SMEP?


----------



## lesleyann

Thank you..

Well i did 3 tests this morning 

IC faint ( but after some reasearch alot of people said these did not get strong till a few days after af due )
Boot own brand cheapie faint positive again
FRER strong BFP


----------



## babyhopes2010

post pics yeh :yipee: congrats xx


----------



## lesleyann

will do i can get a pic of the FRER ill try the others to, to show the huge different.. I did not even no i had the FRER till i was sorting out my draws and realised i had one left over from before so this morning i just put that in me "pee pot" to haha


----------



## lesleyann

Ok heres one of just my FRER and one of all 3 there bad pictures though taken on my mobile the boots one viewing window is sooo small i think the light just reflects off and makes to much shadow.


Been ringing my doctors for 15mins trying to get it to ring out its soo busy at 8am lol
 



Attached Files:







11032011627.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9









11032011624.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## rocketb

YAY!!!! Congrats Lesleyann!


----------



## godsgift385

Time on Depo: lil over 2 years
Last shot: oct/nov 2010
Last bfp: never

I'm new to b&b. I have been on depo since august 08. I got the shot because I did not want to have af but that didn't work. I got af every three month right before I get my shot. SO an I have decided to ttc so I did not get my shot on 1/31 when it was due. My gyn put me on bc on 2/1 to help regulate my af but I started af on 2/6. I was due to have af again on 3/6 but as of yet nothing. I took hpt on 3/9 but bfn. I don't think I'm pg but I'm afraid the bc pill may be having an opposite effect and delaying my af. Anyone had these problems or got any advice?

Note: this month(march) will be my last pack of pills before truly ttc


----------



## sherylb

I hope that the pills help. I just waited mine out and was regular 3 months after my last shot wore off.


----------



## godsgift385

Yea, I'm already half way thru the pack so I figured I would finish but as of this morning still no af. I have a tendency to over analyze EVERYTHING! LOL I may be getting worried for nothing. I'll post an update upon any new developments.


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm wondering if any of you girls check your cervix position. I had my first regular period on the first and my OPK's have been inconclusive. My cervix has been low and closed till yesterday. Now it's way high and open. My Wondfo OPK have made me think twice I was getting ready to ovulate. No cervical mucus to give me hints. I've checked it a few times and it's been the same. I'm wondering if this means I'm getting ready to ovulate or get my period. Do you girls get a high cervix when your expecting your period? Sorry but it really has me confused. Not sure if to BD or grab the tampons. :wacko:


----------



## sherylb

It will be low when you start and high when you O.


----------



## sherylb

PS: I got my :bfp: Wednesday. There is a picture linked in my siggy.


----------



## midnightrose8

Congrats on you BFP! Hope the next nine months are wonderful!


----------



## lesleyann

congrats hun :flower: :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

I am still concerned about the depo curse affecting the bean sticking. I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Congrats sheryl, hope it's sticky ! Good luck


----------



## Mommy2be20

midnightrose8 - I'm not overly familiar with the whole cp thing, but I've read about it out of curiosity before and I'm pretty sure it's not all that reliable to base where you are in a cycle by your cp. And as far as the ewcm that everyone always talks about, I don't even get it :wacko: but I still had a bfp last month angel:), so my best suggestion is, if you even think you're coming up for O, just BD anyways.. it's not like it's gonna hurt anything :winkwink: Good luck hun ! xx


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, the last 2 months I had EWCM but this month I had none. After temping for a month I knew that I Oed on CD21 and it is very consistent. So we :sex: the 4 days leading up to CD21 and skipped CD21.


----------



## rocketb

WOOOOOOOO!

Congrats Sherylb!!!!!


----------



## jme84

I am wondering if anyone has heard of or tried any supplements or herbal remedies to help regulate hormones after depo. Had two months of kinda regular AF now back to Af every other week. It is getting really old.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> I am wondering if anyone has heard of or tried any supplements or herbal remedies to help regulate hormones after depo. Had two months of kinda regular AF now back to Af every other week. It is getting really old.

I never personally got around to trying any natural supplements because just as I was going to, I had a regular cycle and so far it's regular for the second month in a row. If it wasn't regular last month, I was planning on trying Vitex aka Chasteberry. I've read some really good reviews on it and my local all natural store also had some really positive feedback about it.
I feel your frustration with the frequent afs :dohh: it's not fun at all, my "cycles" were anywhere from 11-14 days long and my afs were 7-22 days long. I have no idea how I had the patience to wait it out, it took me about 4 months to regulate but felt like ages, hopefully yours turn around really soon for you hun xx


----------



## jme84

Thanks I am going to look into the Vitex. Good luck to you!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> Thanks I am going to look into the Vitex. Good luck to you!:happydance:

You're very welcome xx and thank you, you too ! :flower:


----------



## rocketb

I was doing some thread stalking (reading over the old posts) and it looks like there are a few more BFPs that can be added to the first post: 

lesleyann 6 weeks - March 11, 2011
wintersnow -jan 20, 2011 BFP
sugarjules - Mar 10,2011
(also, SherylB did her BFP year wrong - 2011, not 2010)

These sure make it look more encouraging. 

For some reason, I'm hugely optimistic about this cycle. I didn't officially do SMEP, but I did read over it. We BD'd every other day until I felt my ov pains (they always come on strong for me) and then BD'd for the next two days (so 3 days straight), then a quickie after skipping a day.

I'm on 4dpo and figure I'll start testing ICs on March 30 with AF due on April 4.


----------



## sherylb

Thanks. Its hard to keep up when people dont post to say.


----------



## babyhopes2010

how is everyone? x


----------



## sherylb

I just woke up. I would like for 1 night to not get up at a random time to go to the bathroom. At least I fall right back assleep.


----------



## Mommy2be20

rocketb said:


> For some reason, I'm hugely optimistic about this cycle. I didn't officially do SMEP, but I did read over it. We BD'd every other day until I felt my ov pains (they always come on strong for me) and then BD'd for the next two days (so 3 days straight), then a quickie after skipping a day.
> 
> I'm on 4dpo and figure I'll start testing ICs on March 30 with AF due on April 4.

Hopefully your intuition is telling you something :flower: Let us know how you make out and GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

babyhopes2010 said:


> how is everyone? x

Getting impatient lol. A few "symptoms" but not looking into them too much, just hoping for my 2nd regular cycle at the moment, but would obviously LOVE a bfp :haha: Not testing until I'm late though, af should be due 30th or 31st
How are you doing?? xx


----------



## Juzzabelle

Hi All,

I have looked at this site for a long time now but only got round to joining until recently. I got put on Depo when i was 16 yrs old due to painful AF. Was on it 12 months and then stopped it it took 18 months for periods to come back. AF came back irregular and painful after years of trying to get the Dr's to listen to me i finally got an appointment for a Lap & Dye last year turns out i had endometriosis which has been removed. Since the op i have got better and better no more pain, AF is regular and OV is too. TTC properly now 

1 Evil Depo should be banned (Especially NOT given to someone so young!)
2. The DR's really need to listen to people with AF problems i suffered for way too many years!!
Sorry for long message this has just all plagued me for so long!! All in all i have suffered for 8 years. So good to finally feel normal and not be in agonising pain!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Welcome Juzzabelle :wave: (my nickname as a little girl was Jezzabell lol, have it tattooed on the back of my neck).
Your situation sounds similiar to my mishap at 16 yrs old, painful and irregular periods as a teen and doc just wanted to shove me onto the shot as a "quick fix" being as I was young. I agree that Depo should be banned, I think all of us in here do, it's a terrible drug. 
Glad you finally had something done about your pain and welcome to the crazy world of TTC :haha: good luck xx


----------



## Juzzabelle

Hi mommy2be ahh my Boyfriend made that up, my name is Justine but i like Juzzabelle it sounds cute :) Hhhmmm Tattoo not a bad idea i already have one i would like another one though just don't know what to have. 

Thanks ever so much it's nice to know i am not on my own. 

It is so wrong that girls/women aren't listened to and are seen as hypochondriacs. I know my body better than anyone and even when it started i knew it wasn't right. To put someone on Depo at 16 when their body is still developing is ridiculous. I totally agree with you. I would never ever recommend it to anyone.....ever. 

On the day of my Op my gynae was still trying to say it probably isn't Endo she said something about my petite figure and my ovaries getting bashed. Loved it when i came out the op and she admitted she found endo and had removed it. I was right after all them years. Haha

Sorry for long posts it's just all been bottled up for so many years. Good to finally talk to people who understand.

Good Luck to you too 
xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

My name's Jessica.. so I can definitely see how we have the difference in the beginning of the nicknames now :winkwink: 
You're anything but on your own on this site, seems like no matter what you run into, there's always at least one woman on this site somewhere whose posted. It's helped me SO much, especially when I was waiting to regulate post depo.
Funny how us woman always know when something isn't right with our bodies, it's just a matter of getting someone to shut their mouths, listen and run a test. Doctors can be so ignorant and insensitive.
Vent away if need be, whatever helps ! How long are your cycles now? Do you know where abouts you are at all? After some more posting you'll be able to add signatures and tickers :happydance: xx


----------



## Juzzabelle

I totally agree with all that. 

Well AF has regulated (bar the odd late one but i think that is due to no OV)

30 Days. I did a CB digi today and got a Smiley face so due to OV within 48hrs me thinks 
Also got one of those microscope things I've been studying for the last 3-4 months i got ferns today so that's a good sign too. 

I am just trying to figure out tickers. Bit confusing and i work in IT lol 

x


----------



## TTCMY1ST

*Time on depo:* 3 months
*End date:* December 2009
*Time it took AF to come back:* 8 months
*Time it took to regulate: * NEVER
*bfp:* NEVER


----------



## midnightrose8

So I'm trying not to get my hopes up (at least not to high). My temp has been a constant 99.1 for the past three days. So....I'm hoping that means I've got a sticky bean and not that I'm sick. No other symptoms. Will keep you updated.


----------



## sherylb

Where are you in your cycle exactly? I didn't get my :bfp: until the day after AF was due. I didn't start feeling different until the day it was due.


----------



## midnightrose8

Well my last cycle was 35 days. My normal cycles before depo were 28 days. Tomorrow will make 28 days. If nothing shows by the end of this month I'll test. I temped this morning and it was 98.8....alittle high but who knows. Just wishin and hopin.


----------



## sherylb

It would probably be a better idea to use the 35 days b/c pre-Depo cycles are different. Do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## Mommy2be20

midnightrose8 said:


> Well my last cycle was 35 days. My normal cycles before depo were 28 days. Tomorrow will make 28 days. If nothing shows by the end of this month I'll test. I temped this morning and it was 98.8....alittle high but who knows. Just wishin and hopin.

I'd use 35 to be on the safe side, may take awhile to get back to your 28 days, if you ever do. I used to be 28 as well, last month was only 26, so I'm gonna go by that again
Good luck hun xx hope the temp means something, mine was 98.33 this morn


----------



## jme84

I am currently about day five of my cycle but have only been having about 14-16 day cycles. Just trying to decide if I should start doing opk. Or if it's a waste of time since not really regular yet. Any opinions or experiences?


----------



## lesleyann

at 14-16day cycles you would not have a long enough luteal phase to carry a pregnancy. your luteal phase needs to be around 14days alone. so i would wait before using OPK's


----------



## jme84

lesleyann said:


> at 14-16day cycles you would not have a long enough luteal phase to carry a pregnancy. your luteal phase needs to be around 14days alone. so i would wait before using OPK's

Thanks you guys are all so smart.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> I am currently about day five of my cycle but have only been having about 14-16 day cycles. Just trying to decide if I should start doing opk. Or if it's a waste of time since not really regular yet. Any opinions or experiences?

Sorry you're having such short cycles hun :hugs: I was like that, 11-14 day cycles for a few months. From my experience, I didn't O, just af after af. It WILL turn around though xx


----------



## midnightrose8

I think AF is about ready to show. I'm acutually okay with that since that would mean my cycles are getting regular:happydance:. Today I checked my cm and it was bloody. HCG test this morning was neg. I think I may have O'd somewhere around the 13th. My wondfo OPK test was dark positive on half the second line. I'm not sure if that counts as positive. Anyways Aprils a new month, and I hope my body is finally free of depo. I've ordered 40 of the Answer OPK midstreams online. Anyone used those before? Like or Hate?


----------



## Mommy2be20

midnightrose8 said:


> I think AF is about ready to show. I'm acutually okay with that since that would mean my cycles are getting regular:happydance:. Today I checked my cm and it was bloody. HCG test this morning was neg. I think I may have O'd somewhere around the 13th. My wondfo OPK test was dark positive on half the second line. I'm not sure if that counts as positive. Anyways Aprils a new month, and I hope my body is finally free of depo. I've ordered 40 of the Answer OPK midstreams online. Anyone used those before? Like or Hate?

Great news !! Aren't regular cycles so refreshing?! :happydance: That's half the battle, now onto catching that eggy and you're golden. Can't answer for the OPK question... but GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## jme84

midnightrose8 said:


> I think AF is about ready to show. I'm acutually okay with that since that would mean my cycles are getting regular:happydance:. Today I checked my cm and it was bloody. HCG test this morning was neg. I think I may have O'd somewhere around the 13th. My wondfo OPK test was dark positive on half the second line. I'm not sure if that counts as positive. Anyways Aprils a new month, and I hope my body is finally free of depo. I've ordered 40 of the Answer OPK midstreams online. Anyone used those before? Like or Hate?

Great to hear cycles starting to regulate. I am hoping for the same soon. I have a friend that bought those and they worked. The ones she bought came in a container of 30 that were not individually wrapped and they said they were no good after 30 days of opening so she had to throw some away.


----------



## midnightrose8

AF is definitly here! I just wanted to share that I did three weeks of bc in December. That brought AF back. If anyones considering it I just wanted to say it worked for me.


----------



## rocketb

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

I kept imagining up symptoms all day yesterday. Mildest of mild cramps, gassy, lots of CM... On a whim, I did an IC upon getting home. I peed (watery diluted stuff from only holding maybe 2.5 hours) and put it in the drawer to develop while I did other things. I finally went back and looked (15-20 minutes?) .

I swore I was seeing things... the faintest faintest shadowy hint of a line. I've never seen a second line before, not even an evap. I took it out to DH, who I'd NEVER shown any tests to before, and after looking a bit at the area I described, he saw it too. I decided it could be a fluke and I'd pull out one of my FRERs the next morning to confirm.

I found myself lying awake and slightly needing to pee at 4:30 AM this morning. I knew that I wasn't going to have any luck at sleep until I went and tested.

I actually stuck around this time. Picture was taken at about 5 minutes. The lines are slightly darker than the one from yesterday afternoon. I didn't think they'd photograph well, but I can definitely see them in the pic. It's another of my Amazon ICs and a FRER.

WOOOO!!!!!

It's only 11dpo. Early. I hope it sticks... but if it doesn't, at least it means that after a decade on Depo Provera, I was able to get at least technically pregnant 10 months after my last shot. Cause for celebration no matter what happens! 

(DH was in a daze this morning, hehe)
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-31_05-19-51_198.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lesleyann

hope this is it for you, i wont lie though i dont see the lines however im not very good with faintlines online

EDIT:: if i push my laptop screen really far back i can kinda see something on the IC


----------



## rocketb

They are far more apparent in person. The one from yesterday needed to be tilted around to be seen and even then I swore my eyes were imagining things. The two this morning were easy to read just lying on the counter. Still faint, yes... but definitely there.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Congrats rocketb !!! That's wonderful :happydance:


Update from me: had 3 very faint pos on FRER, 3 mornings in a row, just got in from the gyno, she told me to expect af in a couple days as her test was :bfn:. Thinking I'm gonna give TTC a break for awhile, after an ectopic, messed up cycles, chemical and lying FRERs, my heart can't take too much more.
:dust: to you all !!!! Hope I find it in myself to come back soon


----------



## lesleyann

Mommy2be20 said:


> Congrats rocketb !!! That's wonderful :happydance:
> 
> 
> Update from me: had 3 very faint pos on FRER, 3 mornings in a row, just got in from the gyno, she told me to expect af in a couple days as her test was :bfn:. Thinking I'm gonna give TTC a break for awhile, after an ectopic, messed up cycles, chemical and lying FRERs, my heart can't take too much more.
> :dust: to you all !!!! Hope I find it in myself to come back soon

dont lose all hope hun ive been told many a time by nurses and doctors that FRERs are stronger than there tests, which is why my doctor after a home pos will say wait 5days then bring ina urine sample for test :hugs:


----------



## rocketb

I agree with Lesleyann... don't give up hope until AF appears.

That said, :hugs: and hope you feel ready to come back to TTC soon.


----------



## midnightrose8

Congrats RocketB, that is awsome! I hope you have a wonderful 9 months and a healthy baby.


----------



## rocketb

Update: Got "Pregnant" on an EPT Digi this morning (along with a slightly darker IC). It finally became real for DH. He was smiling and kissy and talking about planning.


----------



## sherylb

You found out 2 days earlier than I did. That 3 weeks makes it sounds so much earlier. I hope you find a December group. I <3 my November group.


----------



## rocketb

sherylb said:


> You found out 2 days earlier than I did. That 3 weeks makes it sounds so much earlier. I hope you find a December group. I <3 my November group.

Yeah... the weird thing about it is that I've been having short cycles (last month 23 days, this month was going to be 26 days) with normal 13 day LPs (I can always pinpoint ovulation even without testing because I get strong ov pains). When you add two weeks to my ovulation date, it was several days before I got my last period! Therefore, by LMP I'm actually at 3 weeks 2 days (or something ridiculous like that)!

I got the barely there shadowy line on the evening of 10dpo with those real lines yesterday at 11dpo. It's early, but not unheard of like the few 7dpos I've seen lately.

I love your November group's animated logo! Hope something similar happens for December - but I'm SOOO not the one to start something like that. 

And yes, I've started stalking your baby journal. :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, those threads are a LOT of work to maintain. Way more than this one or the SMEP one I maintain. There are about 150 women in November and someone changes their due date every day and several people join.


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm happy to report I got the smilee face yesterday! CD13 which means that my cycles are back on track. This is my 8 month free of depo.  Now I get to enter in the two week wait. Yahh....it's a big step. Just wanted to say DONT buy Answer midstream OPK. They never gave me a positive OPK. Acutually they were very negative. If I'd of just had them I'd of totally missed my window. Wondfo (cheapies EBay) and Clearblue told me right away I was ovulating. Hopefully I'll be writing soon with some good news. Baby dust to you all.


----------



## babyhopes2010

oodluck night rose :)


----------



## Jammiebubs

Hi Girls, Hope everyone is ok, been doing a check because im bored and i think( sorry if im wrong) a couple more BFP to add to the list.

JaneyBaby (Depo 3 mths, 9/2009.) - BFP 5th April
PixiePower (Depo 9 mths, 9/2010.) - BFP 29th March 

Baby dust to all, bit more confident it WILL happen.

xXx


----------



## ecobear

Hello Ladies 

I have been scouring this site for some info or thread about the Depo... Looks like I might have stumbled into the right place.

So a bit about me...

I have had 2 Implanon Implants (over 6 years) and last September I noticed that something wan't right, my periods we exceptionally heavy and I ended up going to the Dr's to try find another form of contraception. So I have been in the injection since September last year, I have had 3 in total. I am due my next injection next week... But I'm not going for it, as we are planning to try for our 1st from June onwards...

I guess what I'd like to know is how long did it take your cycles to regulate? 
What are your experiences post-Depo?


----------



## lesleyann

I had 2 shots
Post depo it took about 6months for first proper AF. 1year later from last depo shot (so 6months after first period) i got pregnant with irregular cycles witch sadly ended in a MC in dec last year, however in march i got pregnant again and so far so good.

:hugs:


----------



## rocketb

After the last Depo shot wore off (hadn't had a period for several years), my doctor put me on 3 months of pill based BC (Trinessa). I got a period right on schedule the next month and thereafter had a period regularly every month with cycle lengths of 28 days on BC, and then 23 to 31 days off BC. Got my BFP in my 4th month trying, but that was about 10 months after my last shot.

Everyone is different. Good luck!


----------



## sherylb

My shot expired at the end of June and AF came in August. I didn't ever do b/c pills or anything after depo and got pregnant just within the 1 year mark from my last shot.


----------



## ecobear

Thanks girls, it's a bit of a mixed bag then isn't it!!

Well starting to feel a bit crampy (last shot was Feb, should be due 1 next Tue - not going tho) so guess it's wait and see time!!


----------



## sherylb

I hope it sorts out soon for you. We do have some women who have had terrible post depo stories.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hey ladies... I've decided to come back. I did a CB Digi OPK on Thursday and to my complete shock and disbelief, I saw my first ever smiley, did one again yesterday and got another :happydance: after my OH throwing the whole TTC thing up in the air, we ended up BDing last night when my O pains were really strong... so I'm in the TWW now.. and feeling much better than I would've if we skipped this month. Guess I just needed a couple weeks to chill and collect my thoughts again.. seeing that smiley turned everything all around
:dust:


----------



## jme84

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hey ladies... I've decided to come back. I did a CB Digi OPK on Thursday and to my complete shock and disbelief, I saw my first ever smiley, did one again yesterday and got another :happydance: after my OH throwing the whole TTC thing up in the air, we ended up BDing last night when my O pains were really strong... so I'm in the TWW now.. and feeling much better than I would've if we skipped this month. Guess I just needed a couple weeks to chill and collect my thoughts again.. seeing that smiley turned everything all around
> :dust:

I am glad to see you back. Hope you get your perfect BFP this month. I have have been trying not to think about TTC until I have a normal cylce but got a little bord and here I am thinking about it. Really all I am hoping for is a nice long cycle this month. Good luck.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> I am glad to see you back. Hope you get your perfect BFP this month. I have have been trying not to think about TTC until I have a normal cylce but got a little bord and here I am thinking about it. Really all I am hoping for is a nice long cycle this month. Good luck.

Thanks jme, I hope so too :hugs: How many days are you going on this cycle so far?? Your regular cycles will come, trust me, fx'd sooner than later!!


----------



## midnightrose8

Super bummed. AF came a week early. It makes me wonder if my periods are going to come sooner and sooner now. I was 35 days, 28 days and now 22. :wacko: I know I ovulated but....now this. Sad. Hope next month is better.


----------



## to many boys

on dp for 9months last shot was september 2010 1st period last week 12/04/11 hoping 2 be regular and ovulating, TTC another girl going to try the 0+12 method hope it works. could someone please tell me what AF and other initials stand for im clueing on to what a few mean but unsure of exact words they stand for? Im new thankyou


----------



## hopeandpray

Hi there's a list of all the abreviations in the welcome to bnb section in the menu :thumbup:


----------



## rocketb

midnightrose8 said:


> Super bummed. AF came a week early. It makes me wonder if my periods are going to come sooner and sooner now. I was 35 days, 28 days and now 22. :wacko: I know I ovulated but....now this. Sad. Hope next month is better.

The month before I got my BFP was a 23 day cycle (previous had been 31 days). We barely had time to get over my period before I ovulated. No hope at all that cycle. 

Based on ovulation, my BFP cycle would have been 26 days. Don't be bummed! This could be a good sign.


----------



## jme84

Mommy2be20 said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad to see you back. Hope you get your perfect BFP this month. I have have been trying not to think about TTC until I have a normal cylce but got a little bord and here I am thinking about it. Really all I am hoping for is a nice long cycle this month. Good luck.
> 
> Thanks jme, I hope so too :hugs: How many days are you going on this cycle so far?? Your regular cycles will come, trust me, fx'd sooner than later!!Click to expand...

I am on day 13 last 3 cycles have been 16 days. Started vitex this cycle so we will see.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad to see you back. Hope you get your perfect BFP this month. I have have been trying not to think about TTC until I have a normal cylce but got a little bord and here I am thinking about it. Really all I am hoping for is a nice long cycle this month. Good luck.
> 
> Thanks jme, I hope so too :hugs: How many days are you going on this cycle so far?? Your regular cycles will come, trust me, fx'd sooner than later!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on day 13 last 3 cycles have been 16 days. Started vitex this cycle so we will see.Click to expand...

Let us know if that makes any difference, I was extremely curious about it right before I regulated, hopefully it's as good as they say it is :hugs:


----------



## jme84

Ok so I know it can take some time for the vitex to start working but not so far AF came this morning day 15 which is actually 1 day early. I actually don't know what it is like to have a normal cycle. I started depo at the young age of 17 and had never had a regular cycle before. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Kimbre

Time on depo: 2 shots=6 months.
End date:January 2010 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: November 2010
Time it took to regulate: February 2011
bfp: never


----------



## sherylb

It took a long time for you to regulate. :( Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Kimbre

yes it took me sooo long. i just started OPKs last cycle. and have gotten positives for both cycles now. but i was away the night i O'd this cycle. and i dunno what happened last cycle...i guess i messed up my first OPKs because you are suppose to take one until the LH surge is done, but i didnt know that and stoped when i got one. hahaha.

this cycle im going to try to use them to my advantage. i relaly hope that i dont have to wait any longer!!!! ugh. thanks sherylb.


----------



## Kimbre

sherylb - did you just get a bfp after depo??


----------



## sherylb

My last shot was early April 2010. I got my :bfp: 5 weeks ago.


----------



## sherylb

And I think most people don't waste OPKs after getting a for sure + because they are so expensive. One thing you can do it temp for a few days around when you O and then watch for the rise that indicates you have Oed. OPKs are not proof that O actually has occurred like a temp rise is. You can see my charts in my siggy link.


----------



## Kimbre

oh i thought that if you got a positive opk that meant you ovulated.... i dont have a basal thermometer yet.


----------



## sherylb

I just used a regular digital one. As long as they are consistent IMO it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Kimbre

oh lol. i dunno i have an expensive one that goes in your ear for my daughter but thats it.


----------



## sherylb

I used a $4 one from Target and it worked for me.

I think I want to make some garlic toast. I guess you probably already have experianced a complete lack of appetite during pregnancy. I have lost 8 lbs in 5 weeks already.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Kimbre said:


> oh i thought that if you got a positive opk that meant you ovulated.... i dont have a basal thermometer yet.

OPKs detect the LH hormone.. the hormone that triggers an ovary to release the most mature eggy. When you have a positive (control line darker than or equal to the test line), it means you *should O within the next 48 hours, a positive also means you're at your peak fertility point, so normally you'd BD the night of your positive or the next xx It's all so confusing, but you'll get the hang of it :hugs: And personally, I don't temp regularly, I did right around O this month to confirm, but my BBs also tell me if I've O'd or not lol, they get super sore right after


----------



## Kimbre

yes thats true. i have O pains anyway, so i know that i have been ovulating! i think i just have to get it right. prob this cycle==)) i hope....


----------



## midnightrose8

Has anyone read "Taking Charge of your feritlity"? I just ordered it from Ebay. I'm hoping it has some tips and good info in it.


----------



## sherylb

I read that whole book in one day and I swear by it.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wow.. time is flying.. I can't believe babyhopes, lesleyann and sherylb are all just about in 2nd tri, that's crazy :flower: hope you're all doing well and beans are nice and cozy!! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Hopefully you will be joining us in first tri soon. I have close to a month left.


----------



## Mommy2be20

sherylb said:


> Hopefully you will be joining us in first tri soon. I have close to a month left.

I hope so, but not feeling very positive this time around.. so sick with a headcold :dohh: the only things I've been feeling like headache, stuffy nose and fatigue are definitely from being sick :growlmad: If af shows Friday, I'm running to grab Advil Cold&Sinus!!!


----------



## sherylb

I would too. Dh is lingering between well and sick already here.


----------



## lesleyann

hey thought i would just check in here, hope all you girls will be joining us very soon..

So far so good for me got my 12week scan next week which will be my 5th scan so far lol


----------



## Mommy2be20

I'm out this month, not sure why but af came two days early.. so 26 day cycle again and positive I O'd on CD15, leaving me with an 11 day LP :shrugs: Guess we'll see what happens this month, back to CD1 :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im doing good :)
and cheering you on to come join me in 1st tri b4 i leave :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

I've ordered my Preseed, some ic OPKs and ic HPTs... I'm gonna be stocked and ready for this cycle. I told OH we're putting some real effort into it this go and he's on board.. finally.. usually he hums and haws from CD1 up until O :happydance:
Here's to hoping Gail is right for a May 2011 conception! xx


----------



## sherylb

LOL. One day the thought occurred to me that we didn't need preseed anymore. I was a little stunned.


----------



## midnightrose8

I just finished reading Taking Charge of your fertility. What a great book! I was amazed by how much I learned. I highly recommend it.


----------



## midnightrose8

Smilee Face today CD17! I was working nightshift when I got the positive at 9:30. LoL...at 11:30 I went home and had a quickie. Two week wait on again. Excited!


----------



## Kimbre

just an update!

I am deff. Oing...my chart has cross hairs. just started temping!

I am 4 DPO today having lots of CM, stretching feeling, pressure, heartburn, TIRED.... temp is still high today!:happydance: hoping this is our BFP....


----------



## hazeleyes1556

Time in Depo- 9 months
Last Injection- February 2011
Time for AF to come back- spotted for a few days, I'll update when i'm due for my next AF
Time to Regulate AF- Not yet...hoping I'll be one of the odd ones and get it back to normal soon
BFP- Not yet


...stupid Depo


----------



## sherylb

Oh, you have such a long journey ahead of you since you are so fresh off depo. I got my AF twice in August about a month after my shot wore off. The next month I was regular. I hope you are so fortunate and able to say that soon. I have read such horror stories of other women's experiances. The good news is that I am a success story and was pregnant within 1 year of my last shot so it is entirely possible and something to look forward to.


----------



## midnightrose8

I hope that your fertility returns faster then mine did Hazeleyes1556. I just made my one year mark off of depo today. Kimbre I hope we get our BFP together! I'm going to test the 16th how about you?


----------



## Kimbre

Midnightrose8- my AF is due the 16th lol! i will be testing on the 13th bc thats my fav/lucky number:wohoo:

annnd its also friday the 13th and i usually have good luck on that day! my bday is the 13th of feb, so ive had a few fri the 13th bdays =)

i really hope that we get our BFPs as well! i felt some pressure last night throughout the night and every now and then it felt like it was on my bladder!

good luck!


----------



## babyhopes2010

it took me two years and one miscarriage.....but some women fall preg v quick of depo xx


----------



## hazeleyes1556

Since there are (unfortunately) so many negative stories of TTC after Depo I thought I would add a good one.

I've been in the hospital the past few days and my Nurse was also on the Depo shot, went to the pill for a month, and the next month after she was pregnant (unplanned pregnancy). 

So it gave me some hope!


----------



## jess1983

hey guys I am new here and currently on depo. I have 8 wks left on this shot and have been on depo 5 and a half years. I didn't know any of the side affects of depo until I decided I wanted to go off to ttc. so I am gonna be hanging out with you guys if thats ok


----------



## sherylb

Welcome to our thread!


----------



## jess1983

thanks, I feel like an idiot for never looking into depo I just told my doc give me a shot


----------



## Kimbre

dont feel that way, i did too!
welcome!


----------



## sherylb

We all did :hugs:


----------



## jess1983

it is good to know I am not alone


----------



## midnightrose8

Welcome to the group! I will have to say alot of us that did ask questions were still misled about the long term consquences to our fertility. Don't feel bad at all. I hope that it gets out of your system quickly.


----------



## midnightrose8

At work at the hospital, really really want to go downstairs to lab and have them run a blood test. I'm only 8 DPO and there's a good chance it would be negative even if I was.....But the curiosity is killing me! I don't want to ruin my night if it's neg....Really wish I could fast forward to the 18th! Anyone testing around then?


----------



## midnightrose8

I did a conception reading with Tanya, can't wait to see what she says. I do them for fun. Anyone else tried one?


----------



## Kimbre

midnightrose8 said:


> I did a conception reading with Tanya, can't wait to see what she says. I do them for fun. Anyone else tried one?

with who? what are those??


----------



## midnightrose8

You can get them online. There like "pychic" readings. Purely entertainment. There's the Jenny Renny ones and Gail and Brook. They usually cost anywhere between 8-50 dollars. They tell you your conception date and what your having. Some are more detailed then others. Jenny is pretty short but she's the cheapest. Some people claim to have good reports with them. I just think there fun.


----------



## Kimbre

Oh ic haha I don't have the money for that ATM. Two 2 yr olds that aren't potty trained yet can really break the bank!!


----------



## midnightrose8

I bet, plus Madam Zariska (?) is fun to do and she's free. LoL...look her up online. You input info and she computes what your having and stuff. Have you tested yet? I'm waiting.....it's getting hard though.


----------



## Kimbre

ugh. yes i tested yesterday fri the 13th. i love fri the 13th and 13 is my fav number. but BFN. at 12 DPO. i dunno if 13 DPO is any better? lol

ill prolly wait for AF in a cpl days. im pretty sure shes coming AGAIN. what DPO are you?


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm 10 or 11 dpo. I don't temp so I can't know for sure my exact "O" day. I'm getting some cramping so I'm not putting my hopes up to high. On the plus side my luteal phase is longer then last month.


----------



## Kimbre

why do we want a onger luteal phase? maybe thats a dumb Q? mines around 14-15 i think. will know for sure this cycle tho.


----------



## sherylb

If your LP is too short it can make it difficult to implant and if you do it can cause you to M/C prematurely.


----------



## Jammiebubs

Hi Girls,

just thought id let you know, it was my month, decided not to try this month and well it happened, so surprised but feeling pretty sick, took test and its a clear positive, so happy

baby dust to all

xXx 4 weeks today


----------



## sherylb

Fantastic news! Thanks for letting us know!

In other news, I had my first experiance with M/S this morning at 13.5 weeks. I thought I had escaped it.


----------



## Jammiebubs

Thank you....................how is it all going? cant wait but have been getting sick for 3 days know all the time xXx


----------



## sherylb

It hasn't been terrible since I am just getting to M/S. I complain mostly about fatigue, stomach aches/appetite changes and now a need to start using nipple cream on my poor girls. :(


----------



## Jammiebubs

lol, i hope mine dont hurt at all i have huge mummas and its bad enough when not being prego, my sickness has been bad for few days cant keep a lot down, cant wasit for rest (sounds so sad) lol


----------



## sherylb

Mine don't hurt but the nipples are discolored and crusty and need some help.


----------



## jme84

Congrats Jammiebubs so happy for you.

I am really hopefull that this cycle is going to start my normal cycles. I am day 14 and have been having about 15 day cycles. So far no signs of af. Plus I have noticed increase cm this cycle. I think I possibly o'd day 10 but not really charting anything. If cycle turns out to be a long cycle I will start temp. WHich website do you guys use? Thanks for listening no one else understands me geting excited over increased cm. Good luck to all.


----------



## sherylb

I highly recommend fertilityfriend.com. You can see my charts here Plus then you can put a ticker on your signature that 99% of people here will recognize and they can chart stalk you and help you out when you need it.


----------



## midnightrose8

Congrats JaimieBubs! I hope the morning sickness lets up soon.


----------



## midnightrose8

Okay weird question did anyone get creamy cm before their BFP?


----------



## rocketb

Congrats Jammiebubs! That's great news! Enjoy!


----------



## sherylb

midnightrose8 said:


> Okay weird question did anyone get creamy cm before their BFP?

Yeah, you can see in my chart I had it every day.


----------



## Jammiebubs

thanks girlie's, i had increased cum, heartburn, tired and sicky feeling, didn't think it was my month tried not to come on here during ov and didn't think bout it and well it happened, so good luck and all the baby dust in the world.

xXx


----------



## sherylb

Congrats to Kate!! I hope your bean is sticky sticky sticky!!


----------



## sonieson

Hi all,
Ive joined as im TTC after depo :( last shot was due Jan 11 but never took it, periods returned March, came every 11 days, now nothing after 21 days, have pg symptoms but not sure. Has anyone else had similar 2 weekly to me? and if so how long before regulate and concieve? 
All response welcome xx


----------



## sherylb

I had two with a week in between in August but then was regular in September. I am not sure it should be possible for your to be pregnant given what you are describing. We conceived in March.


----------



## sonieson

Thanks x
I feel as though I am about to come on, maybe this is my periods regulating themselves? If so should be due next Fri, I think I ov last week, but not sure, do know that my boobs are huge and very tender and feel different to normal period pains, had a few stomach twinges this week too, will soon find out I am sure. Oh only had 1 shot of depo in Oct :)


----------



## sherylb

If you are questioning whether you are ovulating the only true way of telling is to temp for a month.


----------



## sonieson

not really what i was wanting as reply, more so experiences like what I have been having, 4 x 11 day cycles and then since last 11 day it has been 21 days and still no sign of period??? As I mentioned I think I ov this month which was early last week and have been sexually active, should of had 11 day 10 days ago, so hoping its not here as pg?? If that makes sense?


----------



## lesleyann

i would say if once it gets to day 28 ish to test just incase but sadly i think its more to do with your body "fixing" its sel. if you are preg i think you have been very very lucky in the fact your first "normal" cycle would of been the one you got pregnant on. sorry no help really as i had long cycles after depo :hugs:


----------



## sonieson

Thanks, I'm hoping its the real deal, but on other hand after reading so many horror stories about depo I think u may be right :( 
I'm optimistic tho as have had 3 pg and all 3 times only tried the one time during ov and fell :) Fingers crossed my fertility has returned xx


----------



## lesleyann

well i hope it does go well for you hun, it would be nice for all the women who have come off depo to have some better stories rather than the 1year+ taking to get pregnant. Will keep checking for updates.


----------



## sonieson

Thanks, will keep u posted, at somepoint in the near future I hope to get a BFP :) x


----------



## midnightrose8

Well AF showed up. 32 day cycle but my Lf was 14 days so there's a silver lining. Will temp this cycle. Also going to take Fertilaid and fertile CM. Anyone tried those?


----------



## Wildfire81

I was on Depo from 2002-2004
Found out I was pregnant,
and miscarried all in the same week while still on depo!
I never even had a period, but got pregnant. I am sure that caused the demise of the pregnancy.


----------



## jme84

sonieson said:


> Hi all,
> Ive joined as im TTC after depo :( last shot was due Jan 11 but never took it, periods returned March, came every 11 days, now nothing after 21 days, have pg symptoms but not sure. Has anyone else had similar 2 weekly to me? and if so how long before regulate and concieve?
> All response welcome xx

Your situation sounds almost identical to what I have been experiencing. Stopped depo in Aug 2010 period returned in Dec had one 24 day cycle in Feb. Then af every 15 day since, until this cycle I am day 20 with similar symptoms as yours (sore nipples, sick to my stomach etc.) It would really be nice to be pregnant but I will just be happy with regular cycles. If turns out to be a regular cycle I am going to start temping and charting cm and c position. Good luck to you. Keep us updated.


----------



## kitty2385

Hi ladies, just joined the forum yesterday and found this thread. i am still on depo right now, but this will be the last one, my next is due on august 1st but im not getting it. i know last time i was on depo for about 3 years and then it took a year almost to the day for me to get my period. so this time im ready for it to take a year for it to happen again, although ive only been on depo for 1 year 3 months this time. But we are still going to start trying in August, we have a good sex life anyway so i think we will just wait for things to happen in their own time. :)


----------



## leahjones

hi there my name is leah and i was on the depo for a long time, 4 years and then a break for 1 year where i accidently fell pregnant. i had an abortion as it just wasnt the right time for me and i couldnt bring uo a baby then and so went back on it for another 2-3 yaesr, now it s been a full year since i stopped the injection ( may 2010) and got my period back in october 2010. till this day i cant concieve i worked out that it took approximately 10 months after the injection for me to fall pregnant but this time i havent been so lucky :( me and my OH so desperately want a baby. Im using the CBFM which tell me i peak every month about CD13-CD15 but no luck yet.. i hate hate hate the injection :(


----------



## midnightrose8

Hi Leah and Kitty, 

Welcome to the site. I hope you both get BFP this year. Leah I hate depo to and I only had one shot. It plays such havoc on your body. I hope you get a sticky bean soon. I haven't tried the CBFM but I might in another month or so when my cycles regulate alittle. Glad to know they work for you.


----------



## pixiepower

Hi ladies,
thought i would come and update. So my last injection was september 2010 so should have worn off around december 12th. I got a withdrawl bleed, nothing dramatic, then got hit with the heaviest period ever the middle of january, i thought great, I'm gonna get back to normal fairly quickly and be one of the lucky ones...umm no! a nothing sort of brown discharge at the end of feb then a 77 day wait to may 15th!!
so cycles have been:
37 days
44 days
77 days

so officially i am on CD12. What has got me hopping a little bit this month is on CD9 and 10 I spied EWCM!! i don't remember the last time I saw that!! couldn't help it but check my cervix, and sure enough high and soft. yep we bd both nights:winkwink: so I'm not saying I have OVed as i didn't do ovulation tests or anything, but its a nice thought that I possibly did and that maybe we're going to get lucky. Of course the flip side will be containing my dissapointment if things don't go as i want. And i know how lucky I would be to have it happen so quickly compared to some. 

ooh fxfxfxfxfx!!!


----------



## sherylb

I can't say whether that would be too early or not. We have a lady on my SMEP thread who O'ed on CD8 normally.


----------



## midnightrose8

OPK getting darker looks like I'll ovulate soon. Looks like this months going to be a normal cycle. Yahh!


----------



## jess1983

I would like to be added to the thread time on depo 4 and a half years last injection 4/1/2011 next injection appt was on june 18th. I am not going in because I want my BFP. Super scared to see how my body reacts :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

I don't think it's worth the effort to be scared to see how your body reacts when you can't do anything about it. :-( The statistic is that 65% (if I remember correctly) of those who conceive after depo do it within the first year and you can see the time frames of all the ladies on our thread who have gotten their :bfp:s. All you can do it hope for the best.


----------



## jess1983

I am definitely hoping for the best. Not much time on this shot left and then I will probably be camping on this thread lol.


----------



## jme84

I am day 29 of my cycle not sure if I o'd or not. Have not been watching. I am sooooo hoping for normal cycle not some crazy post depo cycle. For the heck of it took a pt today bfn. How is it going for everyone else doing?


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm alittle frustrated this cycle. My box of clearblue digi's was bad. It gave me a false positive, and all the test strips have been worthless.If you've used them when you punch it out they'll be two lines. Mine was light blue all the way across. Clearblue is sending me a new box. My wondfo cheapies were nice but I like to have the definite smilie..Oh well we've BD every other day this week. Hoping we caught it on the right day. It's frustrating not having a regular O.

I'm going to test on June 15th. Anyone else testing around this date?


----------



## babyhopes2010

took me 26 months at one mc to have this one,everyones different.i was chatting to midwife who said that many women concieve straight away after depo so i guess i was just unlucky :(


----------



## leahjones

baby hopes ive been trying to 13 months now after the depo and still no luck xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Leah, the depo is awful i was shoved on it for fair few yrs and noone told me the effects.
It will happen u will get pregnant its just it can take a while to get outta ur system,i HATE the depo and warn everyone against it x
midnight: i used frer in the end opks they are fab just look out for cheaper ones on ebay if u buy frer in shop they are so expensive x


----------



## midnightrose8

Thanks babyhopes. I'm alittle of a opk aholic. LoL I have clearblue,and wondfo cheapies. I used answer but they were horrible. I just saw at the store that First Response has a digi one now that will tell you "yes" or "no". Anyone tried those yet? If I get AF this month I think I'll give them a shot.


----------



## jess1983

did you guys take prenatal vitamins while trying to concieve? I was just wondering whether I should get some.


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv used digi opks and missed my surge.


def start prenatals u need build up folic acid :)


----------



## lesleyann

I was not because i had just had a loss and was not expecting to get pregnant because i was still on meds to stop me bleeding


----------



## sherylb

I was on them for 2 months before we got pregnant.


----------



## pixiepower

uummm...in a bit of shock here......I think we did it!!!!! out of respect for this thread I won't post a piccie but I think I just got my BFP:happydance: It was a clearblue, and I know how awful they are for evaps, but i got a nice thick line come up before it had even moved across to the 2nd window, it is blue, it is the same thickness as the horizontal line, I am shaking top to toe!!!
I reckon I am about 12dpo, but because I didnt chart and am only going on EWCM and CP it is a wild guess, it would have meant me OV around CD9/10, gosh thats a lot of abbreviations :haha: will test with a digi tomorrow and see what happens, oh boy!!!


----------



## Kimbre

congrats Pixiepower!


----------



## sherylb

Congrats!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

pixie hope its bfp on frer :)


----------



## jess1983

thats great congrats pixie power.
Girls thanks I think I will go get some prenatal vitamins


----------



## Kimbre

jess- i too have started taking prenatal's i got them at walmart. and have been taking them for a couple cycles now... it says its good to take them. i think they are good to take anyway, your skin and nails and hair get better with them=)


----------



## midnightrose8

Congrats pixiepower. Hope you have a wonderful 9 months


----------



## midnightrose8

So I just wanted to say there is a new OPK product on the market. The first response digi Yes/No is different then the Clearblue smiliee face digi. It's supposed to follow your personal lh surge and give you a more accurate positive then all the other brands. I can't wait to try it,(if I'm not preggers) it sounds promising. Just wanted to let you girls know.


----------



## sherylb

What is the price comparison on those? I know the smilies are expensive.


----------



## rocketb

Yay! Congrats Pixiepower!


----------



## midnightrose8

At walmart there 40. But I live in alaska so there more expensive.


----------



## sherylb

Any neat Alaska pictures for me???


----------



## midnightrose8

I'll have to take some this summer. I don't have any good ones on this computer. Just got off of night shift. The ER is getting busy with summer and my feet hurt. I'm wondering what it's going to be like working pregnant. LoL I'm hoping I'm big and pregnant in the winter and not in the summer when I'm running my butt off. Will be testing today when I wake up. AF due 14th. I bought a 3 pack pregnancy test and some pads. Hoping the pads sit in the pantry for 9 months. ;-) 

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## sherylb

I won't be huge for the summer here but it will probably stay hot until after the baby is born here. Yuck! I went out garage sale shopping with MIL this morning for books for the baby and had to come home early b/c I felt miserable after the heat.


----------



## midnightrose8

That sucks, come to AK....LoL 80 is hot here and that's about it. Have you picked out names yet? Are you going to find out?


----------



## sherylb

Yes, Kristin Isabella Behr and Josh William Behr. I haven't decided if I would actually want the boys legal name to be Joshua or not. Probably better.


----------



## midnightrose8

I like both those names. When will you find out?


----------



## sherylb

I am waiting for DH to finish his semester of summer school. I am hoping to schedule July 5th.


----------



## to many boys

hi ladies, sorry i havnt been on in a while because i gave up ttc.....but 4 days ago i became curious i may be preggers as i was having strange vivid dreams so yesterday i done a test and it was positive ....yayyyyyy... My last period was about 8 weeks ago as irregular due 2 depo, The 1st line came up immediently and very dark but the 2nd line is light, just wondering why that may be???


----------



## to many boys

hopefully this works im trying to upload a pik
 



Attached Files:







P test.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## to many boys

so yes it can happen.....yayyyy....good luck to everybody else, hope you get your's soon. I have 1 girl (10yrs) and 4 boys, i wonder if i may get to buy pink again....either way its gonna be precious (=


----------



## midnightrose8

Congrats, hope you get a girl again. LoL...your alittle out numbered with those boys.


----------



## to many boys

hazeleyes1556 said:


> Time in Depo- 9 months
> Last Injection- February 2011
> DW to much hazeleyes i didnt even regulate before just getting my 1st positive 2 months of trying and BAM...im pregnant good luck


----------



## sherylb

Congrats! Hope we both have the girls we want!


----------



## to many boys

thanks sherylb, i hope so to but for now im just going to keep thinking it's a boy, i really couldnt imagine being told it's a girl lol but hopefully not long till i find out 1st i need to find out how far i am, im pretty sure im 5 weeks+ and i know and ultrasound place that will happily tell me the sex at 12/13 weeks so not long till i find out, im pretty sure if its a girl she's going to be spoilt rotton lol PINK GALORE....its been so long....but of course a boy would be just as special...i think ppl understand where im coming from, i hope it doesnt sound selfish.


----------



## hazeleyes1556

to many boys said:


> hazeleyes1556 said:
> 
> 
> Time in Depo- 9 months
> Last Injection- February 2011
> DW to much hazeleyes i didnt even regulate before just getting my 1st positive 2 months of trying and BAM...im pregnant good luck
> 
> Thanks! I love hearing success stories expecially since I didn't even want to go on the shot to begin with. A H&H 9 months to you and I'm crossing my fingers it's a girl!Click to expand...


----------



## sherylb

You are well deserving of some pink in your life.  I hope if you find out the sex that early it doesn't change. I ran into a woman yesterday at Once Upon a Child who didn't want to know the sex but the person doing the sonogram slipped and told them it was a boy. Then when it was a girl at the birth she ended up buying girl clothes the next day. She already had a boy at home so she thought she was set.


----------



## to many boys

LOL yes ive heard a few of them stories, i dont think i would believe it if they did say girl lol i would proberly go for one of those 4D ultrasounds to confirm it, you should be able to find out the sex pretty soon yea? Well i have been blesses with 5 perfect pregnancy's no morning sickness, no stitches and always been active but the last 2 days i cant keep anything down hmmm maybe it's a virus...well im off for another feed lol


----------



## leahjones

babyhopes2010 said:


> Leah, the depo is awful i was shoved on it for fair few yrs and noone told me the effects.
> It will happen u will get pregnant its just it can take a while to get outta ur system,i HATE the depo and warn everyone against it x
> midnight: i used frer in the end opks they are fab just look out for cheaper ones on ebay if u buy frer in shop they are so expensive x

thanks baby hopes - just cant believe its taking me this long because last time i come off it i was pregagnt within 10 months!!!! unfortunately it wasnt the time so i had an abortion, every day i think about that :(

maybe this is punishment... the OH thinks its him because of how easily i fell pregannt before.. i told him bodies are strange things:cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

leahjones said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Leah, the depo is awful i was shoved on it for fair few yrs and noone told me the effects.
> It will happen u will get pregnant its just it can take a while to get outta ur system,i HATE the depo and warn everyone against it x
> midnight: i used frer in the end opks they are fab just look out for cheaper ones on ebay if u buy frer in shop they are so expensive x
> 
> thanks baby hopes - just cant believe its taking me this long because last time i come off it i was pregagnt within 10 months!!!! unfortunately it wasnt the time so i had an abortion, every day i think about that :(
> 
> maybe this is punishment... the OH thinks its him because of how easily i fell pregannt before.. i told him bodies are strange things:cry:Click to expand...

you did what u felt was right at the time.Its not punishment sometimes it takes ages for our bodies to become fertile after depo.hopefully ull have ur bfp real soon x


----------



## Kimbre

leahjones- i am so sorry to hear what youre going through. sometimes i think i am being punished. ive never had an abortion but ive done some stuff i am not proud of so i feel like this is punishment too.

we have been NTNP since last shot was due in march 2010. then we oficially started after AF came back and i was actually Oing march 2011. it gets soooo hard. all we want is a baby together, its so hard!


----------



## cartwheelroll

As a newbie to the site just thought I'd say hi! I was on the depo for 6 yrs and had my last shot in June 2010; After waiting months for AF to return, she finally paid me a visit in Feb 2011 but been hit and miss since then (mega heavy for a few days othertimes completely non-existant!) Getting really frustrated now that me and my hubby want to try for our first baby and I have no idea whats going on with my body :-( Like many people, really regretting ever going on the depo now!!!


----------



## jme84

cartwheelroll said:


> As a newbie to the site just thought I'd say hi! I was on the depo for 6 yrs and had my last shot in June 2010; After waiting months for AF to return, she finally paid me a visit in Feb 2011 but been hit and miss since then (mega heavy for a few days othertimes completely non-existant!) Getting really frustrated now that me and my hubby want to try for our first baby and I have no idea whats going on with my body :-( Like many people, really regretting ever going on the depo now!!!

I am feeling really frustrated too. I had my last depo shot in june 2010 and I am still waiting for my cycles to regulate. Last month was 30 days and I am 15 days into this cycle but still no positive opk. Guess we will see what the rest of this cycle brings. Good luck to you!


----------



## Kimbre

jme= I was due for a shot march 2010. i didnt get one. after, i did not get my AF back until NOVEMBER 2010...and i didnt start Oing until march 2011....i know bc i had no O pains and no + opks. so even if you have AF you may not O but you will again! but i have still not gotten my bfp and i started Oing in march=(

:dust:! good luck


----------



## jme84

Kimbre
Thanks I know just really tried of this waiting game but I bet you are too. Af came back in Dec or Jan. Really hoping since last cycle was an actual 30 day cycle that only 2nd one since stopping depo(all other cycles were less than 16days) that I am Oing now Stupid depo!!! Atleast this forum gives us some hope look at all the BFP after depo.


----------



## aussiesgirl

Hello im so glad i found this site, has given me hope.

I have been on depo for 8 years no bleeding no bad symptoms nothing until 8 weeks ago i started to feel odd!!!
backache, heavy feeling in lower abdomen, sore breasts i have put on weight and increased a cup size. and been feeling very sick.

why now after 8 years am i getting these symptoms????

have done 2 HPT and came out neg wen to docs she thought i was mad!!!!

i had my last shot april 2011 and im due beg july needless to say i will not be getting it.!!!

would love to get my period back have not had on since my son was born 8 years ago..


----------



## sherylb

Excited about getting your period? I hated periods after being on depo for so many years. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jme84

Looks like I just got my first positive opk today. Hoping that means my body has worked out its issues.


----------



## Ashali

Well this sounds like the place I need to be. I was on Depo for 18 months. Last injection May 2010. AF returned Dec 2010. Got AF every 2 weeks for 4 months. Have now had 2 regular cycles, 2 weeks into third cycle. Not sure if I'm ovulating as I'm only using CM as my gage so far. Haven't been charting or anything as wanted to be sure cycle was regular.
I am so surprised at how long some of you were on Depo. My doc said I couldn't take it longer than 2 years as it effects bone density. I went to DH regular doc once to get shot (couldn't get appointment with mine) and he tried to talk me into implanon cause it was easier than getting shots to often. When I mentioned to him about what other doc said he disagreed and said that was wrong. Only to take it back after I insisted he look it up to be sure. A xo


----------



## sherylb

My doctors said for the longest time as long as I took supplemental calcium I would be fine. My very last 2 shots my different doctor suggested getting off of it but I got off on my own when we were ready to TTC.


----------



## toomuchcoffee

Hello all! I'm new to this site, but not new to TTC. Had a miscarriage back in 2005 during my first marriage, we had only been ttc for 3 months. Hubs wanted kids but didn't really want to try much. All my docs said I was fine, but he didn't want to go to the doc to get himself checked out. The miscarriage was pretty traumatic for me, he abandoned me during and I had to go through it alone. After that, and with his apathy, disconnection, and complete disinterest in sex, I decided I didn't want to go through that again. It was pretty sad, two perfectly healthy people, but an unhealthy marriage. I would say I wish I had gotten out of it sooner than I did, but then I wouldn't have my two adopted children.

Anyhooz, been divorced for a year and on the depo shot during that time. Honestly, I never really thought there was any hope left for me...single mom, two adopted kids with special needs, etc. But I am now in a relationship with my true soulmate. :cloud9: We have plans to get married but we're a little excited, so have already decided we want to have a baby together. Probably won't happen right away for us anyhow since I'm coming off depo.

Last shot was April 21, 2011. Started charting this week so I can hopefully eventually be able to tell when my cycles get back to normal. Of course, after everything I've read, I'm a little worried that it could take a while.

Meanwhile, I'm going to read and learn as much as I can and do whatever I can to make this happen for us.


----------



## sherylb

So to clarify you were on depo for 1 year?

I am on the same month schedule as you (April injection date) and got AF back in August. I am not sure that charting will help you until AF comes. I found out in October that I had to have LEEP and was told not to try until at least January. We got pregnant on my February cycle. Hope your wait passes quickly!


----------



## happygirl29

OK so I am wondering has anybody had an somewhat easy time getting pregnant after the depo shot. I was on depo for 3 years and my last shot was in february. I went on the pill in May and decided with husband to take all the pills but the placebo and not take them anymore. I was able to get my period when I was suppose to and it finished in 6 days. It was a normal period in all. So I am wondering if I could get pregnant sooner then a long time down the line. I am optimastic and very positive person. I am leaving it up to god as to when but just wondering if anybody is like me?


----------



## babyhopes2010

if ur cycles are regular and ur periods come back theres not reason u shouldnt fall preg within a year :)


----------



## midnightrose8

This month may be out. My husband has to do a security job out of town. We have only Sunday together. It will possibly be the day before I ovulate. I tend to O CD14-18. So fingers crossed. Is it just me or is June going by way to fast!?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had sxytime 3 days b4 ov and fell preg :) GL x


----------



## sherylb

LOL @ sxytime.


----------



## Lilbynon

co ngrats everyone!!! i had last depo shot jan 9th 2011 bleed thro the whole 3 months startin march 8th i bleed for 7 day then didn't for 7. then bleed for 7 exct............ until june 1 i haven't started again since then, i don't think i have a BFP but i do hope this is a sign that my body is righting its self after awfu shot

Have a doc app on the 29th but from the comments u guys made it doesn't sound like he is going to be very helpful:nope:


----------



## midnightrose8

Well today was crazy. My husband found out that his boss who owns the security company he works for is being charged with 15 counts of molesting young girls. I'm totally disgusted! I told him to go in tomorrow and quit! So frustrated. Now were going to have to put a hold on bd till we figure out what were going to do. How can people be so evil!? So angry. :growlmad:


----------



## jme84

Sorry to hear that! People like that make me sick. Hope he finds a job soon. The company my husband works by was bought and he was told he might not have a job in 8 months so I thought we would be stopping ttc to. He got a new job that he starts tomorrow. 

Been feeling really dizzy, light-headed today about four more days until af is due. Secretly hoping these are early symptoms but trying not to get hopes up. I mean what are the odds I will get BFP second normal cycle.

Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## sherylb

Lucky jme for your hubby finding a job so fast. Mine was laid off at the end of February and is finishing his degree after not even getting an interview for all the jobs he has applied for.


----------



## midnightrose8

Were fortunate the economy in Alaska is good. The prisons are hiring state wide. He's hoping to get hired on with one. I just hope it's the one in town or we could be seeing each other every other two weeks.


----------



## jme84

Good luck! I have only spent one weekend away from my hubby when I went a girls trip to Vegas and missed him like crazy. Being apart that long would kill me but you do what you have to do to survive. 

Anyone know the how the cervical position is when you get pregnant?


----------



## sherylb

From what I have heard it's not consistent enough to be a symptom. It definitely leaks a lot though. When my af was due it felt like my af was coming constantly for the first several days. I guess I have gotten used to the discharge now b/c I don't feel it.


----------



## happygirl29

Can somebody tell me the symptoms of ovulation. I currently fill some weird cramping occasionally throughout the day and I have been extremely tired. Can somebody tell me how you felt please when you were ovulating.


----------



## sherylb

really wet is all i remember


----------



## jme84

I agree with really wet. I don't get any o pains.

I think Af is coming slight cramps and I am way irritated today.


----------



## happygirl29

Has anybody ever tried dring tea that helps with regulating the menstrual cycle? I am wondering if that works when it comes to getting back on a regular cycle. Also has anybody ever gotten a normial period and then the next month you didn't? Just trying to figure this all out.


----------



## lesleyann

I just remember being really horny and really wet this time, Ive only ever felt Ov pains once so not to much help sorry


----------



## jme84

I tried Vitex for about 3 months. I don't think that is made any difference with me just had to rid body of depo took about a year for me. But never tried that tea.


----------



## Lilbynon

Well went to the doc, and it better and worse than i expected. On the 26th i had a BFP, but the next morning i started to bleed big time. Doc is sure i miscarage, and i had to have a DNC to get the tissue out. The only slightly good part is he is going to put me on meds to help me conc. :(


----------



## sherylb

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## midnightrose8

Sorry to hear that, hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## Lilbynon

Had the DNC at 11am, very painful, then when to bed. got up at 4pm and went to work as a watress and i just got off. Is it suppost to hurt this much? Emotionaly it feels like i did some thing wrong and killed my baby, im in so much emotional pain. Is this normal?


AM I in the wrong thread?can you help me............


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lilbynon said:


> Had the DNC at 11am, very painful, then when to bed. got up at 4pm and went to work as a watress and i just got off. Is it suppost to hurt this much? Emotionaly it feels like i did some thing wrong and killed my baby, im in so much emotional pain. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> AM I in the wrong thread?can you help me............

i felt the same hun :hugs: its not ur fault xx


----------



## midnightrose8

So I think my puppy is wanting to be the only baby in the house. She ate my thermometer I was using for bbt. I found it chewed up behind the couch! She ran and hid under the bed when she saw me find it. LoL...dogs!


----------



## happygirl29

Yesterday I have started to experience brownish spotting, back aches and fatigue. Did anybody experience this when you got pregnant?


----------



## jme84

My dog sits out side the door and cries when we try to have alone time. Which really ruins the mood.

Got Af yesterday, last cycle 32 days. Was really nice that Af didn't come until I got home from camping.


----------



## midnightrose8

AF is due the 11th. I dreamed I had an ultrasound and they saw the baby. So maybe my body is trying to tell me something.  I'd like to think so. Happy fourth of July everyone!


----------



## aussiesgirl

Hello well as of yesterday i am no longer taking depo provera (whoop whoop) my last one was early april 2011 now the waiting begins i suppose....

i also did a OPK today and got a faint 2nd line (you can read my thread in TTC) when others have been one throughtout depo......


----------



## happygirl29

Well I realized that maybe my question didn't make since. So on Friday I started spotting but it wasn't the normal spotting it was brownish spotting. I had not done any BM since that Saturday or Sunday so it couldn't be from that. I have also be extremely tired and having lower back pains and a little cramping on one side and nauseas. Not period cramping just like something is going on. I feel really different. I don't want to take a PT till the end of the month to see if I get my period or not. Has anybody felt like this when you found out you got pregnant? Where you able to tell if you were with out taking a test? Any help I would greatly apprecate it. Thanks


----------



## sherylb

Happy -- I was already late when I determined I must be and didn't really ever spot that I can recall.

Aussie -- You know that those are only positive when the second line is darker than the control right? Also, the code in your signature needs to be the BB code and that's why your signature isn't working.


----------



## ferens06

Hi :) on and off depo but only had two shots! Last one was 27/12/2010. Had two rounds of mercilon and been off bcp for 2 months. Had bleeding for whole 2 months which doc says is depo. Evil! Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Lilbynon

sherylb- congrats on findin out its a lil girl, Are you excited? My first is a lil girl too, makenna is almost three, and wow she is so much fun, and generaly very well behaved. Everyone tells me that lil boys are sooooo much easyer, lol. With her, right about 20 weeks, we could start to tell about some personality traits she was going to have, and i felt like i was getting to know her.......
Has or does feel that way about there child during there pregnancy?


----------



## sherylb

My little one is going to be a drama queen. She had her arm across the front of her forehead for almost the entire scan.


----------



## midnightrose8

Congrats on the girl, I can see the arm thing in pics.


----------



## jme84

I finally found the new first response digital opks. I finally found some at Walmart for 39. I am going to try them this cycle. I will let everyone what I think and hopefully get my bfp. Just fyi you have to start them on day 5 of your cycle which I thought was a little early and almost missed. 

Congrats on girl Sheryl! 
Hope everyone else is doing good. Good luck all.


----------



## sherylb

Good luck with the digitals. I can't believe they have you start so early but I have known at least 1 person who did O before CD10.


----------



## midnightrose8

Jme84 I tried those and they didn't work. I followed the directions and did first morning urine. On cd 13 I got a smiled face and a positive wondfo opk. The first response told me no. I wrote the company to tell them it missed my surge and also to ask why first morning urine. They wrote me back a generic message about how women don't always ovulate every cycle. So my advise would be to test later in the day. Just a suggestion.


----------



## sherylb

I thought you were supposed to use FMU for HPT and afternoon wee for OPKs?? That company sounds incompetent.


----------



## jme84

Midnightrose thanks for letting me know. I think I will try the afternoon idea and will still use wondfo opk.


----------



## Catalia

Time on depo: 4 years 
End date: Jan 2011 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: No luck yet
Time it took to regulate: N/A
bfp: Still waiting impatiently!


----------



## Catalia

I know I haven't been waiting as long as some of you guys on here, but am really frustrated to have found out it may take so much time after depo as I was not informed of this at the time of going on it, only found out after coming off it and doing a little research into ttc :(
Really disappointed as specifically waited until we were 110% sure we were ready to come off the depo and would have done so earlier if we'd have known this was a highly likely issue.


----------



## ferens06

Catalia said:


> I know I haven't been waiting as long as some of you guys on here, but am really frustrated to have found out it may take so much time after depo as I was not informed of this at the time of going on it, only found out after coming off it and doing a little research into ttc :(
> Really disappointed as specifically waited until we were 110% sure we were ready to come off the depo and would have done so earlier if we'd have known this was a highly likely issue.

:hugs: i know how you feel. I was told about it but at the time I never thought my OH would agree to ttc so I didn't think anything of it. 6 months after my last shot we started trying.... :dohh: x


----------



## hazeleyes1556

I used to have headaches on Depo, and for the past few weeks they have been coming back with a vengence, I don't know if it's the pre-natals or what but it's getting on my nerves. When I went to the doctor last they said I had a tiny...and i mean tiny cyst on my ovary, she said it wasn't bad and it might mean my body is trying to get back to normal!

Catalia A lot of us were misinformed about how long it would take to concieve. You just have to hope that your one of the lucky ones, who concieves quickly.

you and I are kind of in the same boat, my last shot was February 2011. Best advice I could give is try (I know it's hard) not to stress out. Eat healthy(ish) haha, excerise, and take prenatals. 

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## sherylb

I hope the time goes by quickly. In retrospect the time seems like it flew by for me and I think the timing worked out better.


----------



## ferens06

sherylb said:


> I hope the time goes by quickly. In retrospect the time seems like it flew by for me and I think the timing worked out better.

How long were you trying for? Also- I didn't know you get your eggs that early! (your ticker!) x


----------



## rocketb

We weren't quite ready to start TTC when I had my last shot a couple of months before our wedding. My Doctor gave me a 3 month prescription for BCP to "help regulate", so we didn't even start trying until 6 months after the last shot. I think the pills helped while away the time so it didn't seem so long. Right when we started the last round of pills, DH and I decided to start TTC when it was done.

It took 4 months TTC. Felt like an eternity while we were going through it. But it really wasn't that long. It's shocking, but I've now been pregnant longer than I was TTC! (also feels like an eternity, and an eternity to go!)

I started Depo over a decade ago, while I was in college. I bet they probably did tell me that it would take a while to conceive, but having a baby was the farthest thing from my mind at that age. "No periods? Sign me up!"


----------



## sherylb

My shot wore off at the end of June. We got married in August. I went for a checkup at my OB in October and ended up needing to have part of my cervix removed and he told us not to try until we had at least 1 clear pap after. So we tried in January and February and I got prego on my February cycle. I was charting for a few months so I knew I was ovulating the same day every month by then.


----------



## babyhopes2010

shot wore off jan 2009.pregnant dec 2010 ended in mc late jan 2011 :(
and then pregnant feb 2011 and all is well :)


----------



## hellsie

Hello all! Newbie here - seems like the thread I should join! Found the site through google as been feeling Pregnant, did a test yesterday and got a faint positive, did another two this morning (first wee of the day) and got neg's - possible evap line for the first one I fear. Although Hubby and I weren't expecting anything to happen for at least a year, you can imagine we are slightly disappointed. 

Time on depo: 3 years 
End date: 8th Feb 2011 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet
Time it took to regulate: n/a
bfp: None as of yet however have always used depo as BC and fell pregnant with both my sons within months of finishing the last shot. (Mind you I was younger then! boys are now 9 and 7!)


----------



## sherylb

Sorry for the false hope! That sucks!


----------



## hellsie

Thanks Sherylb, yeah did a little! I do wonder if these symptoms are just depo related, but they feel like I did when I was pregnant before and very unlike the symptoms I had when I finished the jab. Will just have to keep trying and maybe my period will raise it's ugly head at some point!


----------



## Catalia

Will keep fxd for you that it's nice and speedy this time too hellsie!


----------



## SLH

I am so excited to find a depo provera thread. I have been off of depo since January 2010. I just started getting my period back in December 2010. I was on depo for 7 years and have had an absent period for 6 years and now I'm trying to concieve #1. 
I hope I can get pregnant after being on that drug for so long. I feel that I have ruined any chances of having a baby because of depo.

First injection august 2003
Last injection Jan 2010
Period stopped may 2004
Period started again in dec 2010 it took a year to come back


----------



## sherylb

Welcome SLH!

I haven't checked for BFPs lately b/c people tend to do that before I get around to it. Anyone bored??  We are getting ready to go to a wedding out of town.


----------



## SLH

sherylb said:


> Welcome SLH!
> 
> I haven't checked for BFPs lately b/c people tend to do that before I get around to it. Anyone bored??  We are getting ready to go to a wedding out of town.

I haven't gotten a BFP yet but I'm working on it. I'm expecting it this month lol. 
I would do that for you but I'm out of town too aNd using my phone. I wouldn't want to miss someone. Phones are annoying for browsing. 

Have fun at the wedding.


----------



## SLH

I forgot to mention that when my period started a year after I came off the shot, it only took 2 months to get regular.


----------



## SLH

Mommy2be20 said:


> Congrats babyhopes ! I hope it's nice and sticky for you
> I just had my first bfp since depo on Thurs, but ended up with painful and heavy af today :cry: hospital said it was chemical and pushed me out the door, not very helpful or sensitive
> :dust:

I know this is a very old post but I had to comment. That's awful!! I live in Ontario too and the medical system sucks especially emergency rooms.


----------



## jme84

Wow had a crazy day. Went to a baby shower for a friend from work I am so happy for her. I found my self fighting back tears towards the end of the shower and cried on the way home in the car. Who know TTC would be so hard. I am not an emotional person so it is so weird for me to be emotional. Been over a year since last depo shot (June 2010) and only on second regular cycle. Not many of my family or friends or even Dh understand. I knew you guys would. Thanks for listening. Really hope this cycle in my BFP.


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> Wow had a crazy day. Went to a baby shower for a friend from work I am so happy for her. I found my self fighting back tears towards the end of the shower and cried on the way home in the car. Who know TTC would be so hard. I am not an emotional person so it is so weird for me to be emotional. Been over a year since last depo shot (June 2010) and only on second regular cycle. Not many of my family or friends or even Dh understand. I knew you guys would. Thanks for listening. Really hope this cycle in my BFP.

I know how you feel ppl everywhere around menare pregnant. I have only had 6 Periods since coming off the shot and am now O'ing regularly. I'm confident that i will get. BFP soon and I'm sure you will too. 
Lots and lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## Kimbre

jme- i know exactly how youre feeling. no one understands what im going through. i went to baby shower for a really close friend recently and i am so happy for her as well. but i deff almost burst into tears like 5 times! and cried on the way home. TTC is hard.


----------



## SLH

Do any of you suffer from excruciating leg pains before your periods after coming off of depo? I never had this symptom before depo and now it's awful. My cousin who was on depo had the same thing so im wondering if it's common. 
Thanks


----------



## sherylb

SLH -- You seem to be a perfect chatty addition to our group.  I don't know enough about searching for profiles to be able to find people quickly but some people have had too much time on their hands in the past and it's encouraging to find more :bfp:s to report.


----------



## jme84

SLH Leg pain is not a symptom I have or have heard of but everyone is different.


----------



## midnightrose8

Totally grumpy today. I have strep throat and AF showed up.  . I'm throwing myself my own pity party today cause I feel like crap! I think I'll watch true blood today. At least no one gets preggo on that show.


----------



## hazeleyes1556

> Totally grumpy today. I have strep throat and AF showed up.  . I'm throwing myself my own pity party today cause I feel like crap! I think I'll watch true blood today. *At least no one gets preggo on that show*.

Midnight that cracks me up. My Hubby is watching this weird SciFi movie and it's tourturing me I couldn't even tell you what it's about. It reminds me of the Labrinth on crack.

I still have these nasty headaches everyday and it's driving me nuts, that and spontanous bouts of nausea and dizzyness. OH thinks it's my hormones getting back to normal. I don't care what it is I just want it to go away.

On a good note my 21st Birthday is this friday I'm so excited!!!


----------



## jme84

Hazeleyes I don't know if you have mentioned this before but have you gone to a doctor about ha?
I thought true blood comment was super funny too!

On another note not sure what my body is doing day 9 of cycle and think Af may be back. Af stopped on day 7 and had bright red spotting today. Really hoping not going back to every two week af.


----------



## sherylb

FXd jme. How many normal ones have you had now?


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> SLH Leg pain is not a symptom I have or have heard of but everyone is different.

Okay thanks,
I guess it's a normal part of my cycle, but I wouldn't know because I just started to get my periods back after 6 or more years of not having them.


----------



## SLH

Do any of you ever think of going back on depo to get rid of your period? I have the worst most painful periods ever and I get the feeling i'm infertile. I keep thinking that going back on depo would make me happy, but I desperately want a baby. I'm so sad and confused :(


----------



## midnightrose8

SLH why do you think your infertile? Have you talked to your doctor about your periods to make sure something else isn't going on?


----------



## jme84

sherylb said:


> FXd jme. How many normal ones have you had now?

Just two was hoping this was the 3rd.


----------



## jme84

I am a nurse and another nurse I work with was telling me about a study being done at the university of Utah testing increase each injection shot time to five months instead of 3 and some how this is in hope to decrease the time takes to conceive after. Not sure all the details could not find out anything online. Just thought you all would want to know that someone is working on it. If I hear more will keep you updated. Not that it will help most of us now.


----------



## sherylb

It's so hard on the bones though. I think I will try Nuvaring next.


----------



## babyhopes2010

SLH said:


> Do any of you ever think of going back on depo to get rid of your period? I have the worst most painful periods ever and I get the feeling i'm infertile. I keep thinking that going back on depo would make me happy, but I desperately want a baby. I'm so sad and confused :(

its normal to feel that.i would NEVER go back it took me over 2yrs TTC and one MC.:(

i did think when ttc to go back on it cos sounds silly but least i was sure i wouldnt get preg which is bizzare cos wanted baby.maybe it was so i could relax and not fret every month that i may have not concieved x


----------



## hazeleyes1556

jme84 said:


> Hazeleyes I don't know if you have mentioned this before but have you gone to a doctor about ha?
> I thought true blood comment was super funny too!
> 
> On another note not sure what my body is doing day 9 of cycle and think Af may be back. Af stopped on day 7 and had bright red spotting today. Really hoping not going back to every two week af.


I have a doctors appointment today for them, I had them for two weeks after each shot and the doctor said it would go away eventually...some help they were. Since then i've switched doctors so hopfully they will be a little but more helpful.

And I would never go back on depo. After we have two children my husband wants me to get "fixed" aka mirana.


----------



## SLH

babyhopes2010 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ever think of going back on depo to get rid of your period? I have the worst most painful periods ever and I get the feeling i'm infertile. I keep thinking that going back on depo would make me happy, but I desperately want a baby. I'm so sad and confused :(
> 
> its normal to feel that.i would NEVER go back it took me over 2yrs TTC and one MC.:(
> 
> i did think when ttc to go back on it cos sounds silly but least i was sure i wouldnt get preg which is bizzare cos wanted baby.maybe it was so i could relax and not fret every month that i may have not concieved xClick to expand...

I'm sorry to hear about your mc, this is something that also terrifies me about coming off of this drug :(
It took me a year for my periods to come back after 6 years of not having them. I didn't like the fact that I wanted a baby but had to wait for so long to get regular periods again, but now that I have the periods back I don't want them lol. I'm having bad pms pains right now and keep thinking to myself that going back on depo will make things all normal again (or abnormal lol).

I know going back on the drug will be HUGE mistake and it will prolong ttc'ing, but having no periods was the best.


----------



## SLH

hazeleyes1556 said:


> Totally grumpy today. I have strep throat and AF showed up.  . I'm throwing myself my own pity party today cause I feel like crap! I think I'll watch true blood today. *At least no one gets preggo on that show*.
> 
> Midnight that cracks me up. My Hubby is watching this weird SciFi movie and it's tourturing me I couldn't even tell you what it's about. It reminds me of the Labrinth on crack.
> 
> I still have these nasty headaches everyday and it's driving me nuts, that and spontanous bouts of nausea and dizzyness. OH thinks it's my hormones getting back to normal. I don't care what it is I just want it to go away.
> 
> On a good note my 21st Birthday is this friday I'm so excited!!!Click to expand...

I have unexplained nausea and I'm wondering if it's depo. Whenever something weird happens to me I blame it on that drug lol.

Happy Birthday


----------



## SLH

midnightrose8 said:


> SLH why do you think your infertile? Have you talked to your doctor about your periods to make sure something else isn't going on?

I get think i'm infertile because I have excruciating periods that are heavy and horrifying. I suspect it's endometriosis because I have a lot of the symptoms, but I shouldn't self diagnose. I have been to the doctors, but I am a big baby who is afraid to get tests lol.


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> Hazeleyes I don't know if you have mentioned this before but have you gone to a doctor about ha?
> I thought true blood comment was super funny too!
> 
> On another note not sure what my body is doing day 9 of cycle and think Af may be back. Af stopped on day 7 and had bright red spotting today. Really hoping not going back to every two week af.

How long have you been off of depo for? 
I only had wacky periods when I first started. When I got my periods back I skipped one, but then after that they were normal.


----------



## SLH

midnightrose8 said:


> Totally grumpy today. I have strep throat and AF showed up.  . I'm throwing myself my own pity party today cause I feel like crap! I think I'll watch true blood today. At least no one gets preggo on that show.

I am so sorry that the evil witch :witch: got you :(

That show True Blood is weird lol.


----------



## midnightrose8

Thanks SLH, it is a weird show, me and my mother-in-law are hooked on that and Dexter. I sure hope you don't have endometeriosis. I was once checked for PCOS and all they did was an ultrasound. Which was uncomfortable but not painful. I'm not sure if they could diagnosis Endometreosis that way as well. I get two days of back aches and pelvic cramps when AF shows up. It's usually hot baths,chocolate and midol for me.


----------



## ferens06

I know this sounds weird but noone will understand but you guys! Iv gone for a week without bleeding for the first time in two months *does little dance* woooop! Breakthrough! Xx


----------



## jme84

SLH said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Hazeleyes I don't know if you have mentioned this before but have you gone to a doctor about ha?
> I thought true blood comment was super funny too!
> 
> On another note not sure what my body is doing day 9 of cycle and think Af may be back. Af stopped on day 7 and had bright red spotting today. Really hoping not going back to every two week af.
> 
> How long have you been off of depo for?
> I only had wacky periods when I first started. When I got my periods back I skipped one, but then after that they were normal.Click to expand...

Last Depo shot was June 2010. Got my first period/spotting in December 2010 and had it every two weeks until may 2001. 29 day cycle in may 33 day cycle in June. Not really sure what I am doing this month. I was 17 when started depo and had really crazy cycles before so not really sure what my normal is.


----------



## jme84

ferens06 said:


> I know this sounds weird but noone will understand but you guys! Iv gone for a week without bleeding for the first time in two months *does little dance* woooop! Breakthrough! Xx

I have never had nonstop bleeding before sorry hun that would suck. I had af every other week for 6 months was so relieved each day it didn't show up. Fxd it will start to regulate soon.


----------



## ferens06

jme84 said:


> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> I know this sounds weird but noone will understand but you guys! Iv gone for a week without bleeding for the first time in two months *does little dance* woooop! Breakthrough! Xx
> 
> I have never had nonstop bleeding before sorry hun that would suck. I had af every other week for 6 months was so relieved each day it didn't show up. Fxd it will start to regulate soon.Click to expand...

Thank you :) it looks to have gone away for now, fingers crossed... feel like I'm more on track! x :happydance:


----------



## Tashy5

I had my first depo shot June 10 2011 and am motified now doing research on how much it effects fertility! I am so angry at my doctors for not telling me this! I am never having it again and cannot wait for the 12 weeks to be up. I chose this contraception as its one with the least hormones yet the Worst to muck your body up!! I pray I am not waiting too long trying. I have had 3 miscarriages n now to find out it may be over a yr till im fertile again :(


----------



## ferens06

Tashy5 said:


> I had my first depo shot June 10 2011 and am motified now doing research on how much it effects fertility! I am so angry at my doctors for not telling me this! I am never having it again and cannot wait for the 12 weeks to be up. I chose this contraception as its one with the least hormones yet the Worst to muck your body up!! I pray I am not waiting too long trying. I have had 3 miscarriages n now to find out it may be over a yr till im fertile again :(

Sorry for your losses hun :hugs: and yeah Depo seems good at the time but when it comes to ttc it's really not much fun at all. 

I know it may prolong the time (but it could actually cost you less in the long run!) but have you considered perhaps trying a course of the pill after depo? It can help regulate you again. That's what I did, and though I had a lot of ups and downs- I've had bleeding which is more than some women get for months so my body has been doing something rather than nothing! Been off the pill for 2 months and I think my body is sorting itself out now. Mercilon is quite a good pill as it's low hormone.

Good luck to you :dust: x


----------



## Tashy5

Thanks hun. I never thought of going on the pill to help cycles thanks for ur tip. When i came off the pill last year i concieved after 3 months so fingers crossed my cycles wont take too long too sort out. Reason i chose depo instead of just the pill was because i couldnt cope with major mood swings on it n ive tried so many diff in the past didnt know there was a pill with least amount of hormone, thanks. Makes me laugh amount of times you go to docs but u end up learning more by urself off the net! Good luck with your cycles hun x


----------



## sherylb

I bet you can't wait for pregnancy mood swings. Crying as if on cue is so much fun!


----------



## ferens06

Tashy5 said:


> Thanks hun. I never thought of going on the pill to help cycles thanks for ur tip. When i came off the pill last year i concieved after 3 months so fingers crossed my cycles wont take too long too sort out. Reason i chose depo instead of just the pill was because i couldnt cope with major mood swings on it n ive tried so many diff in the past didnt know there was a pill with least amount of hormone, thanks. Makes me laugh amount of times you go to docs but u end up learning more by urself off the net! Good luck with your cycles hun x

No worries...Mercilon is the 'sister' pill of Marvelon, and is often what ladies are put on after miscarriages because it's easier to come off than most due to being low hormone :) I quite like it, I've tried a lot of different pills and this has been the best for me. 

One thing I will say though is that when you first start taking it you may get a few headaches as a side effect- I did but they went away quickly enough. x


----------



## Tashy5

Thanks ive had headaches on depo, finally this week havnt had any. Cheers for the advice x


----------



## Catalia

ferens06 said:


> Tashy5 said:
> 
> 
> I had my first depo shot June 10 2011 and am motified now doing research on how much it effects fertility! I am so angry at my doctors for not telling me this! I am never having it again and cannot wait for the 12 weeks to be up. I chose this contraception as its one with the least hormones yet the Worst to muck your body up!! I pray I am not waiting too long trying. I have had 3 miscarriages n now to find out it may be over a yr till im fertile again :(
> 
> Sorry for your losses hun :hugs: and yeah Depo seems good at the time but when it comes to ttc it's really not much fun at all.
> 
> I know it may prolong the time (but it could actually cost you less in the long run!) but have you considered perhaps trying a course of the pill after depo? It can help regulate you again. That's what I did, and though I had a lot of ups and downs- I've had bleeding which is more than some women get for months so my body has been doing something rather than nothing! Been off the pill for 2 months and I think my body is sorting itself out now. Mercilon is quite a good pill as it's low hormone.
> 
> Good luck to you :dust: xClick to expand...

Can i ask if you're doc suggested the pill or if you asked for it? Am now 3 months since I'm supposedly clear of the shot and no AF as yet - wondering if this is an option for me but not sure if it's normal practise?


----------



## ferens06

Catalia said:


> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tashy5 said:
> 
> 
> I had my first depo shot June 10 2011 and am motified now doing research on how much it effects fertility! I am so angry at my doctors for not telling me this! I am never having it again and cannot wait for the 12 weeks to be up. I chose this contraception as its one with the least hormones yet the Worst to muck your body up!! I pray I am not waiting too long trying. I have had 3 miscarriages n now to find out it may be over a yr till im fertile again :(
> 
> Sorry for your losses hun :hugs: and yeah Depo seems good at the time but when it comes to ttc it's really not much fun at all.
> 
> I know it may prolong the time (but it could actually cost you less in the long run!) but have you considered perhaps trying a course of the pill after depo? It can help regulate you again. That's what I did, and though I had a lot of ups and downs- I've had bleeding which is more than some women get for months so my body has been doing something rather than nothing! Been off the pill for 2 months and I think my body is sorting itself out now. Mercilon is quite a good pill as it's low hormone.
> 
> Good luck to you :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> Can i ask if you're doc suggested the pill or if you asked for it? Am now 3 months since I'm supposedly clear of the shot and no AF as yet - wondering if this is an option for me but not sure if it's normal practise?Click to expand...

The doctor pretty much suggested it by saying 'unfortunately the only way to regulate your cycle is by going on the pill'....so I just took it as a recommendation and went on it.x


----------



## ferens06

I think it's also worth noting that I made a huge mistake by getting impatient and going off it 11 pills into the pack, which messed me up. I really think if I hadn't I would have been on track earlier. x


----------



## midnightrose8

Catalia, I went on the pill and it brought AF back. I did it in December/Jan and by Febuary I had a "real" period. They have ranged any where from 36-22 days but I have definitly ovulated during them. I really feel birth control is what jumped started my system.


----------



## Catalia

Thanks guys, i might have a word in docs ear about that then :thumbup:


----------



## jme84

I wish I would have asked the doctor for the pill a year ago. I am so glad it is the weekend. I am in need for some r & r.


----------



## midnightrose8

So this month were going to do the NTNP thing. I'm a major ovulation stick aholic. It's sad but I have three different types of them. Which is funny because I dread taking pregnancy test but I love doing OPK....at least you get a darn line to look at. So I've put all my cheap wondfo's away and my clearblue's. With my husband out job searching I don't want to mention "baby" right now. Who knows some people get preggers when they stop trying. Anyone else doing the NTNP thing?


----------



## sherylb

We conceived the week after DH lost his job. I called it our NTNP month but I was raping him when I got home from work the first 3 days I was at work after.


----------



## midnightrose8

I'll be doing the same. Usually when I get off of work at 8 in the morning he's already in bed. Now we have "cuddle" time for an hour before he gets up....this jobless thing may be just what we needed.  It's nice having him home all the time. His honey do list is getting kind of long though..LoL


----------



## sherylb

My DH found the time to take 3 classes this summer and finish his Bachelor of Business Administration. He is also still working on the nursery furniture he offered to build.  I wish the job market wasn't so crappy though b/c it makes me worry about him not having a job when the baby gets here. At least I have Medicaid so all my medical bills are paid by the state.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave: It's been quite awhile since I've been around .. was taking a really laid back approach and just enjoying my 27 day clockwork cycle with 12 day LP! 
I think my LP is going to be a tad longer this time .... I'm finally pregnant :happydance: Gonna get into the gyno first thing Monday to start my bloods, then 'patiently' wait to have my first scan to rule out ectopic :cloud9: Hoping for the best!
Hope you're all doing well in here!! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1631.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo! Congrats love!!


----------



## Catalia

:happydance:Congratulations!!


----------



## midnightrose8

Wow Congrats!


----------



## jme84

I have been wondering about you? Congrats on BFP! So happy for you!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I've been stalking here and there, passing time waiting to O, then I'd make myself stay off for my TWW so I wasn't obsessing lol. I swore this month was NOT my month, we only BD'd once! :wacko: My temps had gone higher two days before AF.. only reason I tested. So, always have hope ladies, it will happen, maybe when you're least expecting it :winkwink: xx


----------



## midnightrose8

So I have to say I wasn't impressed with First Repsonses Yes/No Opk and I told the company what I thought. I just got a check in the mail for 45 dollars. I wont buy there ovulation test again but I think its great they were willing to send me my money back. It made me think a lot better of them.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah I think that is one company I have heard has great customer service and is good about refunds.


----------



## rocketb

Woooo! Congrats Mommy2be20!


----------



## jme84

I need to buy some more opks. What brands do you all trust?


----------



## ferens06

Congrats!! :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 - I personally swore by CB Digi OPKs.. they're on the more expensive end (way cheaper on Amazon or eBay), but they took all the frustrating guessing of lines out.. smiley or no smiley.. they never failed to catch my surge once and OH even loved seeing it :winkwink:


----------



## midnightrose8

I agree the clearblue smilees are my favorite. I also buy a 100 cheap Wondfo test. When my lines start getting darker I know when to get out the clearblue. That way I don't have to waste to many of the expensive ones.


----------



## jme84

Thanks guys! I have lost all trust in the first response digital opks. Past two days I have gotten "?" instead of yes no.


----------



## sammyjo

_Hello everybody. I'm new here, and glad I found somewhere where I can chat and vent to people with similar experiences. (Also, I'm new to a lot of the initials for things so it might take me a minute to understand everything.)


Time on depo: 3 months 
End date: April 2010 
Time it took AF to come back: January 2011
Time it took to regulate: February '11 (mostly regular, but a little wacky)
bfp: never (not including the mc I experienced BEFORE depo)


I will try to make this short, even though its rather complex.
We all know how depo can affect our bodies, our recovery, self esteem, and even relationships.... Because of that one shot, it became the root of all me and my hubbys problems. Unfortunately, I never got the chance to jump into bed with him before the depo shot. So we have been experiencing... a very negative sex life. Not only have we lacked physical connection, due to loss of libido, but mainly due to vaginal dryness.  I never had the problem in my life before, why I made the decision to get the shot right after the best person I've ever met walks right into my life, I'll never know. But it has been tearing us apart. For the longest time, he took it personally. We all know that thats not the case... In short. Because of these physical and emotional weights, my self-esteem is shot, along with my confidence... my sex life the majority of the time leaves me crying either during or after. I've had to try to mentally shut both out negative feelings out- which bottle up and explode shortly after! but on occasion, fireworks spark. But its like I have to focus, SO... HARD... just to get a little wet down there.  I wish I could explain how this has really affected me, my husband, and our relationship.

We just got married in April.... and this is supposed to be one of the happiest moments in our lives... but its been... dissapointing. More because I feel like, less of a woman, and that I can't satisfy his needs... almost like I cannot meet his standards... I feel like total crap most the time. It takes a lot of my energy to start everyday trying to be as positive as I can, but end up getting teared down usually by the end of the day.
My heart hurts._


----------



## sherylb

I can't help you with most of your problem but I do have a suggestion. There is a fertility lubricant called pre-seed. We got one tube of it (the non-premeasured one) and it is still sitting mostly full on our bedside. It will help a lot with the dryness. And most other lubes act as a barrier to sperm so this may also be causing an issue if you are using anything now.

Added later: You will see on the instructions that they want you to insert it before :sex: but it worked for us just fine externally. A little bit goes a long way and if we use too much it makes it difficult for DH (dear hubby) to finish.


----------



## Mommy2be20

sammyjo said:


> _Hello everybody. I'm new here, and glad I found somewhere where I can chat and vent to people with similar experiences. (Also, I'm new to a lot of the initials for things so it might take me a minute to understand everything.)
> 
> 
> Time on depo: 3 months
> End date: April 2010
> Time it took AF to come back: January 2011
> Time it took to regulate: February '11 (mostly regular, but a little wacky)
> bfp: never (not including the mc I experienced BEFORE depo)
> 
> 
> I will try to make this short, even though its rather complex.
> We all know how depo can affect our bodies, our recovery, self esteem, and even relationships.... Because of that one shot, it became the root of all me and my hubbys problems. Unfortunately, I never got the chance to jump into bed with him before the depo shot. So we have been experiencing... a very negative sex life. Not only have we lacked physical connection, due to loss of libido, but mainly due to vaginal dryness.  I never had the problem in my life before, why I made the decision to get the shot right after the best person I've ever met walks right into my life, I'll never know. But it has been tearing us apart. For the longest time, he took it personally. We all know that thats not the case... In short. Because of these physical and emotional weights, my self-esteem is shot, along with my confidence... my sex life the majority of the time leaves me crying either during or after. I've had to try to mentally shut both out negative feelings out- which bottle up and explode shortly after! but on occasion, fireworks spark. But its like I have to focus, SO... HARD... just to get a little wet down there.  I wish I could explain how this has really affected me, my husband, and our relationship.
> 
> We just got married in April.... and this is supposed to be one of the happiest moments in our lives... but its been... dissapointing. More because I feel like, less of a woman, and that I can't satisfy his needs... almost like I cannot meet his standards... I feel like total crap most the time. It takes a lot of my energy to start everyday trying to be as positive as I can, but end up getting teared down usually by the end of the day.
> My heart hurts._

Welcome :wave: and so sorry you've had such a rough time, my goodness. But you've come to the right place, you'll find lots of support and advice in here, these ladies are fantastic.
Quick background on me, I also had gotten the shot as soon as I met my OH (other half), I bled almost nonstop for quite sometime which affected our sex life tremendously, I also felt like less of a woman :hugs: 
Once you really regulate again and that nasty Depo is gone, everything will feel so much better. And if you're ttc, I'd recommend looking into PreSeed (it's lube that doesn't harm sperm and mimics our body's natural fertile secretions, so it can actually help keep spermy alive until ovulation as well as help the dryness). Depo is a terrible drug, I don't think there's one single lady in here (pregnant or not) that does not regret having the shot! Just keep your chin up, it'll get better, it just takes lots of patience, but we're all here for eachother :hugs:


----------



## sammyjo

Thanks, yeah I've heard of that stuff. I was going to buy some at Walgreens today, but they were all out! (figures, right.)
I know this may sound gross, but I heard of this working for lots of women who are dry, if you do it right, it's not so risky unless you're really prone to infections.

But you know how our cm during ovulation is called ewcm... 
You get out an egg, (preferably organic, vegetarian-fed), let it sit out for about an hour till it gets room temp, then crack it, remove the yolk, and insert the eggwhites inside you. (You must take extra caution when doing so, once the egg is cracked, you must insert it no later than a few minutes, or you're at risk for an infection.. which is the last thing you want to do while ttc.)

Of course I'd be much more comfortable with the pre-seed... which I do intend to get my hands on asap.


----------



## sammyjo

Mommy2be20 said:


> sammyjo said:
> 
> 
> _Hello everybody. I'm new here, and glad I found somewhere where I can chat and vent to people with similar experiences. (Also, I'm new to a lot of the initials for things so it might take me a minute to understand everything.)
> 
> 
> Time on depo: 3 months
> End date: April 2010
> Time it took AF to come back: January 2011
> Time it took to regulate: February '11 (mostly regular, but a little wacky)
> bfp: never (not including the mc I experienced BEFORE depo)
> 
> 
> I will try to make this short, even though its rather complex.
> We all know how depo can affect our bodies, our recovery, self esteem, and even relationships.... Because of that one shot, it became the root of all me and my hubbys problems. Unfortunately, I never got the chance to jump into bed with him before the depo shot. So we have been experiencing... a very negative sex life. Not only have we lacked physical connection, due to loss of libido, but mainly due to vaginal dryness.  I never had the problem in my life before, why I made the decision to get the shot right after the best person I've ever met walks right into my life, I'll never know. But it has been tearing us apart. For the longest time, he took it personally. We all know that thats not the case... In short. Because of these physical and emotional weights, my self-esteem is shot, along with my confidence... my sex life the majority of the time leaves me crying either during or after. I've had to try to mentally shut both out negative feelings out- which bottle up and explode shortly after! but on occasion, fireworks spark. But its like I have to focus, SO... HARD... just to get a little wet down there.  I wish I could explain how this has really affected me, my husband, and our relationship.
> 
> We just got married in April.... and this is supposed to be one of the happiest moments in our lives... but its been... dissapointing. More because I feel like, less of a woman, and that I can't satisfy his needs... almost like I cannot meet his standards... I feel like total crap most the time. It takes a lot of my energy to start everyday trying to be as positive as I can, but end up getting teared down usually by the end of the day.
> My heart hurts._
> 
> Welcome :wave: and so sorry you've had such a rough time, my goodness. But you've come to the right place, you'll find lots of support and advice in here, these ladies are fantastic.
> Quick background on me, I also had gotten the shot as soon as I met my OH (other half), I bled almost nonstop for quite sometime which affected our sex life tremendously, I also felt like less of a woman :hugs:
> Once you really regulate again and that nasty Depo is gone, everything will feel so much better. And if you're ttc, I'd recommend looking into PreSeed (it's lube that doesn't harm sperm and mimics our body's natural fertile secretions, so it can actually help keep spermy alive until ovulation as well as help the dryness). Depo is a terrible drug, I don't think there's one single lady in here (pregnant or not) that does not regret having the shot! Just keep your chin up, it'll get better, it just takes lots of patience, but we're all here for eachother :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw why couldnt I have found this place sooner. :dohh: Have you really read into depo? How they used to give it to sex offenders/rapists to reduce their libido, and also in some places make women and men infertile. I can't remember exactly where I found that piece of info... But I try not to think too much about the mistake I made and focus on becoming as healthy as possible. 
I also have a terrible anxiety of another mc. <-- that being said, I'm afraid my anxiety/stress will play a big role in the first tri-mester, when I do conceive... I am hoping soon though, bc I'm starting to think theres something wrong with me! --Like maybe I'm not O'ing. I just today bought the Answers brand of ovulation test strips... I've heard a lot of good reviews, but also a lot of bad. And if some of the more expensive ones arent working for you guys... I may have just wasted 20 bucks. :muaha:


----------



## Mommy2be20

sammyjo said:


> Aw why couldnt I have found this place sooner. :dohh: Have you really read into depo? How they used to give it to sex offenders/rapists to reduce their libido, and also in some places make women and men infertile. I can't remember exactly where I found that piece of info... But I try not to think too much about the mistake I made and focus on becoming as healthy as possible.
> I also have a terrible anxiety of another mc. <-- that being said, I'm afraid my anxiety/stress will play a big role in the first tri-mester, when I do conceive... I am hoping soon though, bc I'm starting to think theres something wrong with me! --Like maybe I'm not O'ing. I just today bought the Answers brand of ovulation test strips... I've heard a lot of good reviews, but also a lot of bad. And if some of the more expensive ones arent working for you guys... I may have just wasted 20 bucks. :muaha:

YES, I have read that before!! It absolutely DISGUSTED me!!! I'm sorry, but us women should NOT be offered (or in some cases, including mine, pushed) onto a drug that is used for such things! 
And, I can relate to your anxiety/stress.. I actually have an anxiety disorder :dohh: .. along with a past ectopic pregnancy.. here I am in early pregnancy again and terrified of losing my last tube. BUT you just have to have faith and stay positive.. it's really not that bad, you kinda get caught up in being so happy, you just go with it. 
Also, I swore by CB Digi OPKs.. I loved the smiley :haha: and I didn't have to stare at lines and guess, but I also used IC's (internet cheapies) one month to see what my lines looked like, they were clear positives too, no guessing. You may wanna play around, try different kinds, but you'll find one you like the best soon enough.


----------



## sammyjo

Mommy2be20 said:


> sammyjo said:
> 
> 
> Aw why couldnt I have found this place sooner. :dohh: Have you really read into depo? How they used to give it to sex offenders/rapists to reduce their libido, and also in some places make women and men infertile. I can't remember exactly where I found that piece of info... But I try not to think too much about the mistake I made and focus on becoming as healthy as possible.
> I also have a terrible anxiety of another mc. <-- that being said, I'm afraid my anxiety/stress will play a big role in the first tri-mester, when I do conceive... I am hoping soon though, bc I'm starting to think theres something wrong with me! --Like maybe I'm not O'ing. I just today bought the Answers brand of ovulation test strips... I've heard a lot of good reviews, but also a lot of bad. And if some of the more expensive ones arent working for you guys... I may have just wasted 20 bucks. :muaha:
> 
> YES, I have read that before!! It absolutely DISGUSTED me!!! I'm sorry, but us women should NOT be offered (or in some cases, including mine, pushed) onto a drug that is used for such things!
> And, I can relate to your anxiety/stress.. I actually have an anxiety disorder :dohh: .. along with a past ectopic pregnancy.. here I am in early pregnancy again and terrified of losing my last tube. BUT you just have to have faith and stay positive.. it's really not that bad, you kinda get caught up in being so happy, you just go with it.
> Also, I swore by CB Digi OPKs.. I loved the smiley :haha: and I didn't have to stare at lines and guess, but I also used IC's (internet cheapies) one month to see what my lines looked like, they were clear positives too, no guessing. You may wanna play around, try different kinds, but you'll find one you like the best soon enough.Click to expand...

And sadly, doctors that convince us into taking this shot, MUST know all about it. I can't imagine they're THAT ignorent. I mean, its their job to know, right.
It is my first time using OPKs. I hope the lines arent too confusing.
So... my shot was supposed wear of last late July. So, it being days from when it was supposed to wear off, do you think I'm ovulating by now? I've been getting mostly regular periods for about 7 months now... so I like to think that I've been ovulating at least for a few months, I just havent been able to notice any ewcm, of course, being all dried up n all.

BUT.... I am kind of secretly hoping that I'll miss AF this cycle... I was able to produce some CM and have more enjoyable sex this month.. a few times around when I was expecting O... I am supposed to start in about a week. Annddd... yesterday, I had such a small amount of darkbrown discharge/or spotting, that it didn't even come out. (I do daily cm checks.) So no blood or discharge or whatever it was was visable on the outside.. I was kind of hoping it was implantation bleeding. (but knowing to not get hopes up.):dust:


----------



## sammyjo

I also was 'pushed' into getting the shot. My doctor made me feel like a irresponsible young lady otherwise. :nope: I just have never liked the thought of using chemicals to prevent what is completely natural. It's not... natural. I have tried many birth controls, and been lied to many times about them. 
My first pregnancy, was unexpected. They gave me the pill, Lutera, which is a lower dose of hormones. Told me it takes a week to kick it. Ok. Well I'm pg. Then MC. Then find out only recently that that specific pill takes two weeks to kick it-- BUT WAIT! From another doc, it takes 1 month. So I'm like... ??? I could have prevented all this heartbreak if it werent for you assholes...


----------



## Mommy2be20

sammyjo said:


> And sadly, doctors that convince us into taking this shot, MUST know all about it. I can't imagine they're THAT ignorent. I mean, its their job to know, right.
> It is my first time using OPKs. I hope the lines arent too confusing.
> So... my shot was supposed wear of last late July. So, it being days from when it was supposed to wear off, do you think I'm ovulating by now? I've been getting mostly regular periods for about 7 months now... so I like to think that I've been ovulating at least for a few months, I just havent been able to notice any ewcm, of course, being all dried up n all.
> 
> BUT.... I am kind of secretly hoping that I'll miss AF this cycle... I was able to produce some CM and have more enjoyable sex this month.. a few times around when I was expecting O... I am supposed to start in about a week. Annddd... yesterday, I had such a small amount of darkbrown discharge/or spotting, that it didn't even come out. (I do daily cm checks.) So no blood or discharge or whatever it was was visable on the outside.. I was kind of hoping it was implantation bleeding. (but knowing to not get hopes up.):dust:

I'm gonna assume they know.. like you said, it's their JOB to know! :growlmad:
If you've had fairly regular cycles for that long now, I'm gonna say it's quite safe to say that you're prob O'ing by now, I can't see why not! Also, from my experience, not every woman gets EWCM, I've never had it before.. I'd get a bit more clear stuff, but nothing like what I could stretch between my fingers.. so don't sweat it if you don't get it, that's totally ok. 
Fx'd (fingers crossed) that was implantation bleeding! Keep us posted :af:
:dust:


----------



## sherylb

If you would like to confirm that you are indeed ovulating you should look into charting. OPKs can read the hormone levels but they don't mean that you actually have ovulated. When you chart your temperature every morning you will see a pattern when you ovulate and shows the temperature and chemical levels being related. I think if you did it a few days before you expect to ovulate and a few days after that would probably be enough to confirm.


----------



## sammyjo

Mommy2be20 said:


> sammyjo said:
> 
> 
> And sadly, doctors that convince us into taking this shot, MUST know all about it. I can't imagine they're THAT ignorent. I mean, its their job to know, right.
> It is my first time using OPKs. I hope the lines arent too confusing.
> So... my shot was supposed wear of last late July. So, it being days from when it was supposed to wear off, do you think I'm ovulating by now? I've been getting mostly regular periods for about 7 months now... so I like to think that I've been ovulating at least for a few months, I just havent been able to notice any ewcm, of course, being all dried up n all.
> 
> BUT.... I am kind of secretly hoping that I'll miss AF this cycle... I was able to produce some CM and have more enjoyable sex this month.. a few times around when I was expecting O... I am supposed to start in about a week. Annddd... yesterday, I had such a small amount of darkbrown discharge/or spotting, that it didn't even come out. (I do daily cm checks.) So no blood or discharge or whatever it was was visable on the outside.. I was kind of hoping it was implantation bleeding. (but knowing to not get hopes up.):dust:
> 
> I'm gonna assume they know.. like you said, it's their JOB to know! :growlmad:
> If you've had fairly regular cycles for that long now, I'm gonna say it's quite safe to say that you're prob O'ing by now, I can't see why not! Also, from my experience, not every woman gets EWCM, I've never had it before.. I'd get a bit more clear stuff, but nothing like what I could stretch between my fingers.. so don't sweat it if you don't get it, that's totally ok.
> Fx'd (fingers crossed) that was implantation bleeding! Keep us posted :af:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Will do! I REALLY wanna get my hand on some of that pre-seed.. and it would be excellent to start taking prenatals as well.
My hubby is really into things happening naturally, and is stubborn about lube, and this or that, blah blah. He probably thinks I'm being obsessive about wanting to take vitamins, and get as prepared as possible for something thats not there yet... but I just dont wanna feel guilty if something happens, and then something doesnt turn out right. You know how it is.. 
I dont think he'll ever understand the pain of loosing a child in the womb. Bc my experience was from a previous relationship, regardless, it was still emotionally damaging. I dont ever want to feel like... I failed? I guess thats how I felt about it.


----------



## sherylb

You're supposed to already be on prenatals when you are TTC. At least folic acid (which is cheap by itself) for a bottle.


----------



## sammyjo

sherylb said:


> If you would like to confirm that you are indeed ovulating you should look into charting. OPKs can read the hormone levels but they don't mean that you actually have ovulated. When you chart your temperature every morning you will see a pattern when you ovulate and shows the temperature and chemical levels being related. I think if you did it a few days before you expect to ovulate and a few days after that would probably be enough to confirm.

I'll probably start that soon, if things don't go as planned in the next two months. I'm starting new things that I think will improve my chances greatly. (I dont know for sure if I've been ovulating, but I have this sense that I have been for at least two or three months... so if all else fails, and my hope gets shot down with these opks, and preseed lube, I'm gonna probably start basal temp checking.)


----------



## sammyjo

sherylb said:


> You're supposed to already be on prenatals when you are TTC. At least folic acid (which is cheap by itself) for a bottle.

I know! And DHA. I've been looking up a good affordable brand. I'm thinking Rainbow Light one a days. Which is still a little pricey, but could be worse.
I'm reading this AWESOME book, called "YOU Having a Baby", and one of the main topics in it is Epigenetics. Have you heard about it??


----------



## sherylb

I have no idea what Epigenetics are.


----------



## sammyjo

sherylb said:


> I have no idea what Epigenetics are.


Trust me, its way complex. But I really think you should check out that book, or at least look into what epigenetics are. It is very interesting.

Pregnancy is.. science, of course. (and a complete miracle)
Theres a controlled variable. And an uncontrolled variable.
Mmm... I'm not going to be able explain it. But recent studies show just how much you can impact what qualitys your child expresses, even all the way down the road to adulthood. Including mental, and physical problems. Its complex. Check it out...


----------



## Lilbynon

I too was pretty much forced into getting this shot. When i became pregnant with my daughter it was sugested that i start going to this state program called Best Beginings. Its a program for first time moms, (it fallows you through pregnancy and from birth to age 2) three months after i had my baby they told me it was required if i wanted to continue the program or receive state beneifets for my child. Getting the shot was a HUGE mistake


----------



## sherylb

That's really sad that programs anywhere can force you to choose a specific type of b/c or threaten to withhold benefits. 

DH has a skills test for a refinery job today. He has his third interview for a position at a technical college Wednesday (admissions). FXd we won't be collecting unemployment for too much longer.


----------



## sammyjo

So, I did my first OPK today even though AF is just around the corner, anywhere from 4-5 days. I just wanted to do one.. I had a positive OPK which I though was weird, so I decided to take one again two or three hours later and it was negative.. I got anxious today and took a hpt test. :bfn: :( it could be early, but I doubt it so I went and ordered pre-seed, should be here on fifth right when af supposed to leave so we'll see! wish me luck! I've been ttc exactly 1 year today... :(


----------



## MommyJaan

Time on depo: 12 Months
End date: 3 September 2010 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: March 2011
Time it took to regulate: March 2011
bfp: 19/6/2011


----------



## cutedimples

Time on depo: 44 months
End date: 13/01/2010
Time it took AF to come back: Sept 2010
time it took to regulate: January 2011

I am sooooooooooooooo sorry thtat decided to take the depo after my son was born. Had i knwn i was gonna struggle to hav another baby i would neva had taken it. 

I will def not take it again and will also advice all ladies against it.


----------



## Mommy2be20

sammyjo said:


> So, I did my first OPK today even though AF is just around the corner, anywhere from 4-5 days. I just wanted to do one.. I had a positive OPK which I though was weird, so I decided to take one again two or three hours later and it was negative.. I got anxious today and took a hpt test. :bfn: :( it could be early, but I doubt it so I went and ordered pre-seed, should be here on fifth right when af supposed to leave so we'll see! wish me luck! I've been ttc exactly 1 year today... :(

Good luck hun! Hopefully you don't even need the PreSeed :winkwink: I have an unopened box as we were gonna try it next cycle xxx


----------



## sherylb

Mommy2be20 said:


> sammyjo said:
> 
> 
> So, I did my first OPK today even though AF is just around the corner, anywhere from 4-5 days. I just wanted to do one.. I had a positive OPK which I though was weird, so I decided to take one again two or three hours later and it was negative.. I got anxious today and took a hpt test. :bfn: :( it could be early, but I doubt it so I went and ordered pre-seed, should be here on fifth right when af supposed to leave so we'll see! wish me luck! I've been ttc exactly 1 year today... :(
> 
> Good luck hun! Hopefully you don't even need the PreSeed :winkwink: I have an unopened box as we were gonna try it next cycle xxxClick to expand...

LOL. I have a huge stash of feminine products that I got to prepare and haven't touched. It's a good feeling.


----------



## midnightrose8

So has anyone tried the hcg diet? I'm going to start on the 4th. I really need to lose 40 lbs and my doctor recommended this diet. He said after injecting hcg my pregnancy test will be invalid since they'd all turn up positive. Might POAS just to see if the darn things work.


----------



## babyhopes2010

midnightrose8 said:


> So has anyone tried the hcg diet? I'm going to start on the 4th. I really need to lose 40 lbs and my doctor recommended this diet. He said after injecting hcg my pregnancy test will be invalid since they'd all turn up positive. Might POAS just to see if the darn things work.

sounds dodgy to me:wacko:


----------



## sherylb

I have heard about it on the radio. If the doctor recommends it I assume they know what they are talking about.


----------



## midnightrose8

It's definitly controversial but a lot of diets are. I'm willing to give it 40 days under a doctor's supervision. I really want to have a healthy pregnancy. I'm super worried that I'll get gestational diabeties with the weight I am or have weight related complecations. I guess no ones been on it. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ems77

I am going to post my experience in some of the DEPO threads in case there are others like me. 

I was on DEPO for 7 years. I was off for 8 months without a period. I took BCP's to jump start my period in March (period on April 6th) and confirmed pregnant on July 31st. 

I encourage BCP's and maybe it won't take a year or two to conceive!


----------



## sarahtia

hi i was wondering if any1 could offer me sum advice plz,
i was only on depo 4 3months it ended begining ov april i ad 2bleds which was hardly anything but then i went just over a month and have now had a full on bled so was wondering if maybe that was a sign of it coming out of me?? and does any1 know anything about ovulation as i read that even tho af has come that i might not ovulate!! sorry 4being stupid but i am clueless have tryed to look up on internet but havnt found the answers i need. thank u


----------



## SLH

Vaurissa said:


> I am going to post my experience in some of the DEPO threads in case there are others like me.
> 
> I was on DEPO for 7 years. I was off for 8 months without a period. I took BCP's to jump start my period in March (period on April 6th) and confirmed pregnant on July 31st.
> 
> I encourage BCP's and maybe it won't take a year or two to conceive!

Thanks for your positive story. I was on depo for 7 years too and AF came back around 8 months after my last shot. I have had 8 months of periods so I hope I get a BFP soon


----------



## midnightrose8

sarahtia, my best bet would be to buy some internet cheapies. You can get about a hundred on ebay for 25 dollars. Start testing every day. It will save you a lot of money on checking to see if your ovulating. Also check your cervical mucus and see if you have any clear egg like quality. If you can bbt will also help, some of the girls on here have charts so you can see what it looks like after you ovulate. Good luck.


----------



## MiniMel

Morning! Do you mind if I join??

Time on depo: 2 and a half to 3 years
End date: Feb 2009
Time it took af to come back: Sept 2009
Time it took to regulate: Dec 2009
BFP: Never

So glad I found this group. I was on the pill for 10 years but it caused me to have terrible migraines, so in 2006 dr suggested I switch to depo. At first I loved it, migraines improved and no af! Had I known a) how desperately I'd want to have a baby one day and b) how difficult that would be after depo, I'd have never had it :(

Although I've been ovulating and having a 25-27 day cycle for the last couple of years, (tmi alert!) my af has been just blood, no clots. To the extent that vitually every month I end up testing after af coz I'm convinced it was an implantation bleed! However the last two cycle's I've had strong ov signs, extreme pms and proper full on af with massive clots (sorry!).

So hoping the dreaded depo is finally out of my system and we're on our way to getting a bfp!

Good luck & baby dust to all, and h&h 9 months to all the post depo bfps!!!


----------



## sherylb

Welcome MiniMel!


----------



## sherylb

Congrats to BW9522 on your BFP yesterday!!

(Going through the list to update so there will probably be more congrats)


----------



## sherylb

Congrats to GiggleBox!! :bfp: 7/20/11


----------



## sherylb

And last but not least to Vaurissa on her :bfp: this week!! I hope your bean is sticky!


----------



## babyhopes2010

fab news congrats ladies :)


----------



## Ems77

sherylb said:


> And last but not least to Vaurissa on her :bfp: this week!! I hope your bean is sticky!

Thanks! Me too


----------



## Mommy2be20

I love all of the :bfp:s on the front page! Only a few more left to be added :happydance: can't wait to see whose next xx


----------



## jme84

I spent the last week on vacation at Lake Powell with my family. I think TTC only crossed my mind once or twice much needed break. Still not sure what is going on with my cycles but I have an annual check up with the doctor this week. I am going to talk to him about TTC but not getting my hopes up too high since most your doctors didn't offer much help. I can't really say if i ever had normal cycles before depo was only 17 when I was talked into it. Good luck to all and congrats on all the BFP!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck jme! I hope your doc is willing to help you :flower: Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## kitty2385

My depo officially has 'ran out' as of yesterday, so now i can start waiting to see AF... i hope i dont have to wait long for my cycles to come back and be 'normal'. fingers crossed :D


----------



## sherylb

Don't be upset if it takes a few months. Mine came back pretty quickly imo compared to others and it still took about 2 months after it ran out.


----------



## SLH

kitty2385 said:


> My depo officially has 'ran out' as of yesterday, so now i can start waiting to see AF... i hope i dont have to wait long for my cycles to come back and be 'normal'. fingers crossed :D

How long have you been on it for? My cycles didn't return for 11 months after and that was only because I took provera. I was on depo for 7 years though.


----------



## kitty2385

i been on it since feb 2010 so not really that long, i was on it for about 3 years before this time though and it took 12 months to get AF back. i hope its faster this time! Im taking agnus castus and dong quai, heard these are meant to get you sorted faster. i hope so! fingeres crossed x


----------



## MiniMel

So af showed up today, day early. I've got to sit through a job appraisal with my pregnant manager today, not sure I'll be able to do it with out breaking down. I have a pretty stressful job, which I'm sure isn't helping with ttc, and it's only going to get worse when she's gone on maternity leave. 

I just want to stay at home and cry.


----------



## jme84

MiniMel said:


> So af showed up today, day early. I've got to sit through a job appraisal with my pregnant manager today, not sure I'll be able to do it with out breaking down. I have a pretty stressful job, which I'm sure isn't helping with ttc, and it's only going to get worse when she's gone on maternity leave.
> 
> I just want to stay at home and cry.

I can totally relate to the stressful job I am a Hospice nurse and can end up working really crazy hours on top of the stress but I do love it. Good luck today! I hope you can make it through with out crying. I have had a few episodes of breaking down and crying seems everyone I know is either pregnant or have just had babies. I really am happy for them but I am so tried of hearing it will happen when it's ment to happen. Good luck!

On another note Af showed up again this week so had to reschedule my doctors appointment for next thur.


----------



## jess1983

Sheryl congrats on having a girl. They are so much fun. Also congratulations to everyone with BFP's and good luck to everyone trying for them. I am so happy this week the witch came to visit (18 weeks after my last injection) It isn't "normal" yet so we will see how long that takes.:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

took me 12 months to get af back properly but have heard of ladies getting it back within weeks gl :dust:


----------



## emandnige

time on depo about 16 months
first depo march 2010
last depo shot june 2011 (due the next one next week as was having them 10 weekly but 12 weeks would be end of august)


----------



## jess1983

emandnige said:


> time on depo about 16 months
> first depo march 2010
> last depo shot june 2011 (due the next one next week as was having them 10 weekly but 12 weeks would be end of august)

Good luck. Hopefully your journey is a short one :thumbup:


----------



## elsie90

Hi, Im new to this forum but thought id introduce myself.

After hearing all the horror stories its been quite a relief reading your posts ladies. 
I recently got the depo injection and wish i'd seen this site before i was forced into getting it. I wasn't made aware of the implications it would have on my fertility and now feel like i've made the biggest mistake of my life!

But good luck ttc everyone!


----------



## sherylb

Good luck Elsie! Welcome to our thread!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck to all of the newcomers!! Hopefully you have short journeys xx 
:dust:


----------



## Kimbre

so ladies.... has anyone still had a hard time NOT getting pregnant even now that you have regular cycles and seem to be Oing i mean you OPK says you are? but still nothing??


----------



## sherylb

OPKs just measure the hormones and do not indicate that you have indeed ovulated. Have you tried temping for a few days around ovulation to make sure your body is indeed going all the way through? It's pretty easy to do, especially if you know when you are supposed to be ovulating.


----------



## Kimbre

yes i temped but... i dont sleep well and wake up ALOT during the night and so my temps were always all over the place so i feel like it wasnt really accurate. so im just wondering if anyone else has still had trouble even after getting regular AFs...
im at about 17 months after my last shot was due! i was told it can take from 6 months to 18 months after your last shot. im starting to really worry. and im planning on seeing a doctor but i cant until i get insurance.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Kimbre said:


> so ladies.... has anyone still had a hard time NOT getting pregnant even now that you have regular cycles and seem to be Oing i mean you OPK says you are? but still nothing??

still took me 14 months AFTER starting to get reguluar cycles to get pregnant :( i was temping and poking and def was ov but it just took ages:dohh:


----------



## rocketb

I did 3 months of pill-based BC after my shot ran out, then we TTC'd for 4 months before our BFP (at 10 months after the last shot). I was on Depo for over a decade, so it Can happen quickly even if you were on for a long time!


----------



## jme84

Decided to not even think about TTC for a little while and maybe it will happen. Well except the doctors appointment I have scheduled for Thursday. My grandma had a heart attack over the weekend and is going to need some help getting back on her feet. So I am going to spend some time taking care of her. It is amazing to me how helpful this forum has been to me even if it is just getting my felling out. Thanks for being here to listen. Good luck to all!


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> Decided to not even think about TTC for a little while and maybe it will happen. Well except the doctors appointment I have scheduled for Thursday. My grandma had a heart attack over the weekend and is going to need some help getting back on her feet. So I am going to spend some time taking care of her. It is amazing to me how helpful this forum has been to me even if it is just getting my felling out. Thanks for being here to listen. Good luck to all!

Sorry to hear about your grandma hun :hugs: Try and enjoy a more relaxed approach to TTC, I think the stress of it itself can prolong getting pregnant to be honest! It's always gonna be cliche and annoying, but I'll always stick to it.. it'll happen when you least expect it :flower: We're rooting for you xxxx


----------



## SLH

Have any of you suffered from a LPD after coming off of depo?


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> Decided to not even think about TTC for a little while and maybe it will happen. Well except the doctors appointment I have scheduled for Thursday. My grandma had a heart attack over the weekend and is going to need some help getting back on her feet. So I am going to spend some time taking care of her. It is amazing to me how helpful this forum has been to me even if it is just getting my felling out. Thanks for being here to listen. Good luck to all!

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. I hope she is okay.


----------



## jess1983

Mommy2be20 said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Decided to not even think about TTC for a little while and maybe it will happen. Well except the doctors appointment I have scheduled for Thursday. My grandma had a heart attack over the weekend and is going to need some help getting back on her feet. So I am going to spend some time taking care of her. It is amazing to me how helpful this forum has been to me even if it is just getting my felling out. Thanks for being here to listen. Good luck to all!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grandma hun :hugs: Try and enjoy a more relaxed approach to TTC, I think the stress of it itself can prolong getting pregnant to be honest! It's always gonna be cliche and annoying, but I'll always stick to it.. it'll happen when you least expect it :flower: We're rooting for you xxxxClick to expand...

I am sorry to hear about your grandma. :hugs:.


----------



## jme84

Thanks all for your concerns about my grandma she is doing much better after having a pacemaker placed this morning. 

Another crazy story my brother in laws little sister was at home visiting from collage had some major pain so her mom took her to the hospital she was there 20 minutes and gave birth to a very little beautiful baby boy ( they are guessing 32 weeker). She claims she had no idea she was pregnant but the sad part is she wants nothing to do with him. Won't even give him a name. She is just using him as a pawn to get what she wants from her parents and threatening to give him up for adoption if they don't give in. Just crazy to me people like this end up pregnant.


----------



## Mommy2be20

SLH said:


> Have any of you suffered from a LPD after coming off of depo?

Sort of, mine was 10 days for a few months after regulating.. but I had a chemical and honestly, that seemed to put my body on track and had a consistent 12 day LP
If it doesn't sort itself out soon, I'd maybe look into something all natural, I think soy is supposed to help or agnus castus :hugs: xx


----------



## jme84

SLH said:


> Have any of you suffered from a LPD after coming off of depo?

What does LPD stand for?


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you suffered from a LPD after coming off of depo?
> 
> What does LPD stand for?Click to expand...

Luteal phase deficiency xx


----------



## sherylb

I did but it grew every cycle one day and when it got long enough I got my :bfp:.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i found my lp was too long for ages :( my cycles were between 24-55 days and id ovulate roughly 18 days before another cycle x


----------



## hazeleyes1556

So still no AF :growlmad: it's been 6 months since my last shot, and I've taken BCP for a little bit mostly because the hubby keeps going back and forth if he wants a baby for money reasons (which we're fine he would be a billionare and he would still be hesitant because of money).

Which I'm still confused because he know's I stoped taking the BCP because it was making me :wacko:crazy:wacko: but he still isn't uh...pulling out:blush:. So now I'm so confused on what he wants, and I don't want to bring it up because he's so tired talking about kids.


Ughhhh men they are so confusing! I wish they could just make up their mind!


----------



## Mommy2be20

hazeleyes1556 said:


> So still no AF :growlmad: it's been 6 months since my last shot, and I've taken BCP for a little bit mostly because the hubby keeps going back and forth if he wants a baby for money reasons (which we're fine he would be a billionare and he would still be hesitant because of money).
> 
> Which I'm still confused because he know's I stoped taking the BCP because it was making me :wacko:crazy:wacko: but he still isn't uh...pulling out:blush:. So now I'm so confused on what he wants, and I don't want to bring it up because he's so tired talking about kids.
> 
> 
> Ughhhh men they are so confusing! I wish they could just make up their mind!

Mine was the EXACT same way... so indecisive.. he actually ended up making ME question it! :dohh: But, if he's not pulling out and is aware you're off BC, just go with it. I think our guys get just as worn out as we do in TTC, mine's been on board from the second we got our :bfp: not a moment of questioning anything. I also REALLY hope you get an af soon :( xx


----------



## hazeleyes1556

Thanks! The hubby really wants a baby, like I said it's the money he's worried about, he doesn't want to "struggle"

I've been working out and drinking water a lot, I'm hoping I'll be preggo by November, but at this point, when it happens it happens, if I start obsessing, I'll probably stress myself so much I won't get AF because I'm stressed haha.


----------



## jess1983

hazeleyes1556 said:


> So still no AF :growlmad: it's been 6 months since my last shot, and I've taken BCP for a little bit mostly because the hubby keeps going back and forth if he wants a baby for money reasons (which we're fine he would be a billionare and he would still be hesitant because of money).
> 
> Which I'm still confused because he know's I stoped taking the BCP because it was making me :wacko:crazy:wacko: but he still isn't uh...pulling out:blush:. So now I'm so confused on what he wants, and I don't want to bring it up because he's so tired talking about kids.
> 
> 
> Ughhhh men they are so confusing! I wish they could just make up their mind!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jme84

hazeleyes1556 said:


> So still no AF :growlmad: it's been 6 months since my last shot, and I've taken BCP for a little bit mostly because the hubby keeps going back and forth if he wants a baby for money reasons (which we're fine he would be a billionare and he would still be hesitant because of money).
> 
> Which I'm still confused because he know's I stoped taking the BCP because it was making me :wacko:crazy:wacko: but he still isn't uh...pulling out:blush:. So now I'm so confused on what he wants, and I don't want to bring it up because he's so tired talking about kids.
> 
> 
> Ughhhh men they are so confusing! I wish they could just make up their mind!

My hubby does and says the same things. My husband keeps saying we need to have all the money to pay for the birth plus 3 months of my pay checks in the savings account before we get pregnant. So we are working on save money just to make him feel better. He also is not really into putting any effort or money into TTC because it should just happen on it own. 
Every time we are around my sweet little nieces he says how much he wants a baby. Tells me all the time that he wants a family with me. In fact he wanted me to stop the shot one shot before I did. (Too bad I didn't listen to him.)
I totally agree guys are crazy!
I also hope that you get AF soon and it regulates quickly.


----------



## sherylb

Hahaha (sarcasm) about finances being perfect. DH got laid off the cycle that I got pregnant and it has been 6 months at the end of this month since his last day. Hopefully he will get the job he interviewed for today and start next month.


----------



## Catalia

sherylb said:


> Hahaha (sarcasm) about finances being perfect. DH got laid off the cycle that I got pregnant and it has been 6 months at the end of this month since his last day. Hopefully he will get the job he interviewed for today and start next month.

Wishing him luck :thumbup:


----------



## SLH

Thank you everyone for your answers. I feel a little better now knowing that my luteal phase will return to normal and I have a chance.


----------



## SLH

hazeleyes1556 said:


> So still no AF :growlmad: it's been 6 months since my last shot, and I've taken BCP for a little bit mostly because the hubby keeps going back and forth if he wants a baby for money reasons (which we're fine he would be a billionare and he would still be hesitant because of money).
> 
> Which I'm still confused because he know's I stoped taking the BCP because it was making me :wacko:crazy:wacko: but he still isn't uh...pulling out:blush:. So now I'm so confused on what he wants, and I don't want to bring it up because he's so tired talking about kids.
> 
> 
> Ughhhh men they are so confusing! I wish they could just make up their mind!

Have you tried anything like Provera? I took Provera and my period came back 3 months later.


----------



## jme84

sherylb said:


> Hahaha (sarcasm) about finances being perfect. DH got laid off the cycle that I got pregnant and it has been 6 months at the end of this month since his last day. Hopefully he will get the job he interviewed for today and start next month.

Good luck hope he gets the job. My husband got laid off the first year we were married sooo stressful!


----------



## mammag

Hey girls, don't mean to barge in here, but I don't really know about depo and have a question I wanted to ask on behalf of my sister in law. She stopper her depo a little over a year ago, she just got her first AF exactly a year after her last shot, it was normal length and flow, then exactly a month later she got her second AF, which has lasted for almost an entire month, it is lighter some days and heavier others and even absent on some days (for 3 days tops), so I was just wondering if this is normal and something you all experienced or something that she should consult her doctor about? Thanks in advance!! :)


----------



## sherylb

There really isn't a normal because everyone's experiences vary so much. I would say it's probably just the depo still getting her back in step and most doctors are not helpful with weird experiences.


----------



## Catalia

SLH said:


> Have you tried anything like Provera? I took Provera and my period came back 3 months later.

May I ask: How long were you off of the depo for before you could take that? Did you ask for it or was it suggested to you?


----------



## SLH

Catalia said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried anything like Provera? I took Provera and my period came back 3 months later.
> 
> May I ask: How long were you off of the depo for before you could take that? Did you ask for it or was it suggested to you?Click to expand...

It was suggested to me, and I think I was off of depo for about a year maybe. I can't remember. I went into my doctors office and I told him that I wanted to have a baby, but my periods were no where to be seen so he suggested it to me. It took roughly 3 months for my to come back, but I'm not sure if the provera gave me my periods or if it was natural. My doctor said I would get a period in 2 weeks after provera, but it wasn't that quick.


----------



## SLH

mammag said:


> Hey girls, don't mean to barge in here, but I don't really know about depo and have a question I wanted to ask on behalf of my sister in law. She stopper her depo a little over a year ago, she just got her first AF exactly a year after her last shot, it was normal length and flow, then exactly a month later she got her second AF, which has lasted for almost an entire month, it is lighter some days and heavier others and even absent on some days (for 3 days tops), so I was just wondering if this is normal and something you all experienced or something that she should consult her doctor about? Thanks in advance!! :)

I have not experienced this. My first cycle I had after depo lasted for like 60 days, and then after that I got regular periods every month. What you're describing has never happened to me, but everyone reacts differently.


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm trying something new this month. I'm taking amoxicillian four days before my O, and drinking grapefruit juice. My fertile CM is almost non existant. I've been relying on Pre-Seed to make up the difference. I read in "Taking Charge of your Fertility" that amoxicillian works the best. If anyone is having problems with fertile cm I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sherylb

Isn't that prescription though?


----------



## jess1983

mammag said:


> Hey girls, don't mean to barge in here, but I don't really know about depo and have a question I wanted to ask on behalf of my sister in law. She stopper her depo a little over a year ago, she just got her first AF exactly a year after her last shot, it was normal length and flow, then exactly a month later she got her second AF, which has lasted for almost an entire month, it is lighter some days and heavier others and even absent on some days (for 3 days tops), so I was just wondering if this is normal and something you all experienced or something that she should consult her doctor about? Thanks in advance!! :)


Ooh that sounds awful. I haven't experienced that but every one is so different coming off of depo, and your body does such weird things trying to get back to normal. Since it has been over a year her doc may be able to do something about it. I am rooting for her. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Midnight- That is so funny you said that. I was taking amoxicillan before O for about a week for medical reasons and I ended up having A LOT of fertile cm. Way more than usual. I never thought that it was linked until I read what you said. So it definitely works. But it is by prescription here.


----------



## jme84

So I am very happy to report that my appointment with my doctor today went wonderful. I was so nervous going to see him I had butterflies, was the first time I have seen him plus was worried he would react bad to depo based on stories from this forum. He is starting me on provera and clomid and try that for two cycles to see if it works. If not then we will do some blood work and play with the doses. He also told me that most of the women he has used this combination on got pregnant with in 6 months. I am very excited that he is willing to help me. I can't believe I am going to say this but that was the best pap smear I have had was quick with no pain. Sitting in the waiting room around all the pregnant women or women with new babies was tough. I wanted to cry. Really needed this to raise my mood. Good luck to all.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> So I am very happy to report that my appointment with my doctor today went wonderful. I was so nervous going to see him I had butterflies, was the first time I have seen him plus was worried he would react bad to depo based on stories from this forum. He is starting me on provera and clomid and try that for two cycles to see if it works. If not then we will do some blood work and play with the doses. He also told me that most of the women he has used this combination on got pregnant with in 6 months. I am very excited that he is willing to help me. I can't believe I am going to say this but that was the best pap smear I have had was quick with no pain. Sitting in the waiting room around all the pregnant women or women with new babies was tough. I wanted to cry. Really needed this to raise my mood. Good luck to all.

Wow jme! I think you got lucky with your doc.. but that's fantastic news :thumbup: hopefully you'll be posting your :bfp: in no time! Good luck hun x :dust:


----------



## Mommy2be20

midnightrose8 said:


> I'm trying something new this month. I'm taking amoxicillian four days before my O, and drinking grapefruit juice. My fertile CM is almost non existant. I've been relying on Pre-Seed to make up the difference. I read in "Taking Charge of your Fertility" that amoxicillian works the best. If anyone is having problems with fertile cm I'll let you know how it goes.

Hopefully that works for you :flower: but just in case it doesn't, don't get too worried about a lack of EWCM.. I had none, I've actually never noticed any.. the most I'd see was watery. I swore that's what was causing me a problem, so purchased Preseed ... and never got to use it :winkwink: xx


----------



## jme84

midnightrose8 said:


> I'm trying something new this month. I'm taking amoxicillian four days before my O, and drinking grapefruit juice. My fertile CM is almost non existant. I've been relying on Pre-Seed to make up the difference. I read in "Taking Charge of your Fertility" that amoxicillian works the best. If anyone is having problems with fertile cm I'll let you know how it goes.

Not to be negative but being a nurse I have to mention. That you probably do not want to take the amoxicillan too many times your bad bacteria in your body can start to build up a resistance to it and then it won't work when you have an infection. Being someone TTC I would surly give it a try.


----------



## midnightrose8

The book says to take it for four days. I dont think that will hurt


----------



## jme84

I think the 4 days is ok just wouldn't do it for too many cycles. Unless your doctor says it's ok. Hopefully you get your bfp soon and don't have to worry.


----------



## midnightrose8

An update on amoxicillian to help fertile CM....it WORKS! I only took one a day the last couple days and I've had more cm then before I ever took depo. It's so weird who would've thought. Now I'm on my tww. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jme84

Great new good luck! Hope you get your bfp this cycle. Hope your tww goes by fast it always drives me crazy.


----------



## Kimbre

thats awesome midnightrose! good luck.

i got my first + OPK today. we BD yesterday in the AM and this morning. will continue the next few days.


----------



## jme84

Awesome news Kimbre! Hope this is your cycle. Hoping with the help of provera and clomid I get a +opk this cycle.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Good luck midnightrose and Kimbre, hope your twws fly by! :dust: 
jme84, hope the clomid does the trick for you :hugs: x


----------



## midnightrose8

Thanks! I'm nervous about tomorrow. My husband will hopefully get a phone call telling him he has a job tomorrow. It's a really good job with benifits so I'm praying he gets it. The baby making would be a lot sweeter with two people employeed.


----------



## jme84

Thanks mommy2be! Hope you are having tons of fun being pregnant.


----------



## Mommy2be20

midnightrose8 said:


> Thanks! I'm nervous about tomorrow. My husband will hopefully get a phone call telling him he has a job tomorrow. It's a really good job with benifits so I'm praying he gets it. The baby making would be a lot sweeter with two people employeed.

Hope he got good news hun xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> Thanks mommy2be! Hope you are having tons of fun being pregnant.

Yes and no :haha: There's good days and bad days, let's just say I REALLY enjoy my good days! It really is an experience though xx


----------



## midnightrose8

This feels like the longest tww ever! I'm going to definiltly be putting the cart before the horse by saying this but this week feels different. Boobs are sore and I dont want to eat chocholate! So, it may be nothing but I wish the 5th would get here soon. Anyone testing on that day?


----------



## jme84

I will be waiting for Af around the 5th but will be provera induced af (don't think I can be pregnant don't think I ovualted). I am excited to try clomid this cycle. Waiting the ten days to finish provera and get Af which is taking forever.


----------



## happygirl29

OK so I need to talk to somebody who has been through what I am going through. I am two months with no period. The last time I had a period was June 16th. It was a normal period, it lasted 6 days nothing strange. Then around the 30th I experenced some brownish spotting not blood just chalky like. Never had a period after that. Have taken many test and all have come back negative. However the last couple of weeks I have been having sensitive nipples, emotional break downs, extreme fatigue. My friend told me that I could be one of those peoples whos hcg levels don't register on the Home pregnancy tests. So I went in for a blood test and am now waiting. It has been 6 months since my last shot and am hoping the doctor is going to have some good news. How long did it take a lot of you to get pregnant. I know it will happen when it is suppose to but I kinow my husband and I are so ready for it. I just feel like I have nobody to talk to who is going through what I am going through. The since of the unknown. I could really use a friend right know who can understand me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

the shot can make u feel preg as its wearing off.go to dr and see what they thing.it wouldnt be impossible for u to be pregnant.its normal to have crazy periods after depo xx


----------



## midnightrose8

I hate to say it but Depo when your coming off of it makes you feel pregnant. I bled for 3 weeks when I came off of it and then didn't have a period till I induced one with birth control. I was so moody for the first couple months and my hormones were all over the place when the depo was coming out of my system. I would go on two-three months of birth control. It really helped me. I started ovulating the first month after I stopped the pill. My doctor told me that for some women it helps jump start their system.


----------



## hazeleyes1556

Depo is EVIL

I had my last shot in February and I still haven't gotten my period. Everyone is different, it can take month or 4 years to get pregnant depending on the person.

Depo made me feel pregnant often, I was POAS so much I finally quit cause it was to dissapointing.

I was prescribed Aygestin...they say it's like Provera and hopefully that'll induce a period, ask your doctor if you can go on anything.

Depo just takes a while to get preggo on, if I knew it was going to be this hard I would have never gone on it to begin with.


----------



## jess1983

:hugs:hazeleyes that is awesome that you got prescribed something. I wouldn't have gone on it if I had known either.


----------



## babyhopes2010

it took my 2.5yrs ttc with the depo.my cycles come back regular after 12 months being off it.
it doesnt mean u cant getpregnant but it takes ages to get pregnant i had an awful time ttc i felt so helpless hope u ladies get preg quick and dont have to go thru what i did :hugs: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

time on depo 11 years and 5 months
last depo 5th april
ran out on 28th june

still waiting


----------



## Mommy2be20

happygirl - Like most of the other women have said, Depo can really do strange things to your body.. withdrawl can cause a lot of symptoms that are similar to pregnancy :( It IS possible that you are one who just doesn't register on a HPT, but please don't get your hopes up hun. Took me about 4 months to regulate and 5 months after that to fall pregnant.. and I consider myself VERY lucky for it to have happened so quickly! If the bloods come back negative, don't be afraid to ask your doctor what he/she can do to help.. and I wish you luck hun! :dust: xx

ticking.clock - welcome and good luck :dust: xx


----------



## ticking.clock

Mommy2be20 said:


> ticking.clock - welcome and good luck :dust: xx

Thanks
I was on the depo for a year after having my daughter, i stopped it and it took a few months for my periods to restart however i fell pregnant the first month of trying :happydance:

i'm super fertile (had 7 M/C) but i know what caused my MC so meds have been started already to help prevent that so it really is a case of waiting for my cycle to restart 

been off it 3 months now but feels like forever :nope:


----------



## minni2906

On depo: 3 yrs.
Last shot: February 12, 2011.
AF returned: still waiting.


----------



## jme84

Welcome to our thread minni.


----------



## Mommy2be20

:wave: minni! welcome hun.. hope af starts up for you soon :friends:


----------



## Jammiebubs

hi guys wanted to pop in to say hi, depo is horrible and took me just over 6months for period to arrive and another year to concieve, but it will happen just keep your hopes up xxx


----------



## ticking.clock

:happydance: period return today :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2be20

ticking.clock said:


> :happydance: period return today :happydance:

Fantastic news! The one and only time you're gonna welcome af with open arms :tease: Keeping my fingers crossed you're regular from the get go! Are you gonna use OPKs or chart your BBT? I found both SO helpful!


----------



## minni2906

I come from a very fertile family so I'm hopeful that it wont take long before hubby and I conceive.

Ticking.clock-awesome news!!


----------



## sherylb

My family has always been very fertile too. I may have gotten pregnant earlier if my doctor hadn't told me to wait longer after my LEEP surgery. I forget to mention that part sometimes.


----------



## minni2906

Sorry if I sound stupid, but what is a LEEP surgery?:shrug:


----------



## sherylb

I had pre-cancer cells on my cervix so I had a part of my cervix removed in October. He told me not to try to get pregnant until I had at least one clear pap which put me off till January TTC. I think we conceived the cycle after my pap b/c we conceived the first week in March.


----------



## minni2906

Wow. I am learning something new about issues TTC everyday!!


----------



## sherylb

It really didn't have anything to do with TTC. They wouldn't be able to remove the cells if they came back because they don't do LEEP when you are pregnant.

LEEP was for an irregular pap. Mine was too progressed for leaving it or freezing it so it was surgically removed.


----------



## minni2906

Oooh. Ok.


----------



## jme84

It is kinda funny that after depo we are all praying for Af. I finished my provera 3 days ago and should be starting af any time. I too am praying for AF. Fingers double crossed that provera has regulated me. Good luck to all.


----------



## SLH

ticking.clock said:


> :happydance: period return today :happydance:

That's awesome. I was so excited when my AF returned to normal. I never thought I would be so happy to see her. Now 9 months later, I always hope she doesn't show each month LOL.


----------



## SLH

sherylb said:


> It really didn't have anything to do with TTC. They wouldn't be able to remove the cells if they came back because they don't do LEEP when you are pregnant.
> 
> LEEP was for an irregular pap. Mine was too progressed for leaving it or freezing it so it was surgically removed.

I notice that you had a short luteal phase the month before you got pregnant? That's promising to me because I have been suffering from this for months when my AF came back. I think it has a lot to do with the depo.

Do you think that the abnormal cancer cells are due to Depo as well? My cousin who was on Depo had the same thing, and I haven't been checked for that yet. I guess I should go to the doctors. 

I hope you are okay.


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> It is kinda funny that after depo we are all praying for Af. I finished my provera 3 days ago and should be starting af any time. I too am praying for AF. Fingers double crossed that provera has regulated me. Good luck to all.

How long were you on Depo for? I was on it for seven years and after a while of being off of Depo I was prescribed Provera. It took 3 months after I finished the Provera for my AF to come back.


----------



## sherylb

SLH said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> It really didn't have anything to do with TTC. They wouldn't be able to remove the cells if they came back because they don't do LEEP when you are pregnant.
> 
> LEEP was for an irregular pap. Mine was too progressed for leaving it or freezing it so it was surgically removed.
> 
> I notice that you had a short luteal phase the month before you got pregnant? That's promising to me because I have been suffering from this for months when my AF came back. I think it has a lot to do with the depo.
> 
> Do you think that the abnormal cancer cells are due to Depo as well? My cousin who was on Depo had the same thing, and I haven't been checked for that yet. I guess I should go to the doctors.
> 
> I hope you are okay.Click to expand...

My lp was growing a day every cycle and my O was always cd21. I don't think the cells are related to depo. My bff had it at the same time so I think it's more common than we know.


----------



## SLH

sherylb said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> It really didn't have anything to do with TTC. They wouldn't be able to remove the cells if they came back because they don't do LEEP when you are pregnant.
> 
> LEEP was for an irregular pap. Mine was too progressed for leaving it or freezing it so it was surgically removed.
> 
> I notice that you had a short luteal phase the month before you got pregnant? That's promising to me because I have been suffering from this for months when my AF came back. I think it has a lot to do with the depo.
> 
> Do you think that the abnormal cancer cells are due to Depo as well? My cousin who was on Depo had the same thing, and I haven't been checked for that yet. I guess I should go to the doctors.
> 
> I hope you are okay.Click to expand...
> 
> My lp was growing a day every cycle and my O was always cd21. I don't think the cells are related to depo. My bff had it at the same time so I think it's more common than we know.Click to expand...

My LP went from 7 to 10 days and has stayed at 10. I hope it lasts longer this month and I get my bfp soon. I'm getting worried that my hormones are still crazy because of Depo. 

How long were you off of it before you got pregnant? Is this your first? Congratulations by the way.


----------



## sherylb

My last shot was at the beginning of April 2010. I found out I was pregnant in March of this year. A few of those end months I wasn't supposed to be TTC per doctors orders though so it may have been a little faster otherwise.

And yes this is my first. We celebrated our first anniversary last month and I am 25.


----------



## hazeleyes1556

I started Aygestin 5mg yesterday (it's like provera) I'm hoping it'll bring AF back...not just for the month but for each additional month.

I think I'll start soy too, to see how it does!


----------



## jme84

SLH said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> It is kinda funny that after depo we are all praying for Af. I finished my provera 3 days ago and should be starting af any time. I too am praying for AF. Fingers double crossed that provera has regulated me. Good luck to all.
> 
> How long were you on Depo for? I was on it for seven years and after a while of being off of Depo I was prescribed Provera. It took 3 months after I finished the Provera for my AF to come back.Click to expand...

I was on depo for 9 years. And have been off it for 1 yr 3 month. Af started back in Jan but has been very irregular about 14 day cycles since. First cycle with Provera and once cycle starts I have clomid to start trying so hoping for Af. I really hope it doesnt take me three months.

On another note we are waiting for hubbies sa results to come back.


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> It is kinda funny that after depo we are all praying for Af. I finished my provera 3 days ago and should be starting af any time. I too am praying for AF. Fingers double crossed that provera has regulated me. Good luck to all.
> 
> How long were you on Depo for? I was on it for seven years and after a while of being off of Depo I was prescribed Provera. It took 3 months after I finished the Provera for my AF to come back.Click to expand...
> 
> I was on depo for 9 years. And have been off it for 1 yr 3 month. Af started back in Jan but has been very irregular about 14 day cycles since. First cycle with Provera and once cycle starts I have clomid to start trying so hoping for Af. I really hope it doesnt take me three months.
> 
> On another note we are waiting for hubbies sa results to come back.Click to expand...

If AF already started, I doubt it will take 3 months for you to get it back again.


----------



## jme84

Yeah started af today. Four days after stopping provera. My dh sa came back today he has 70% abnormal sperm which is high and slightly low motility. Not sure what that means for us now got to do some reserch. My hubby didn't ask many questions. He sent me a text that said got results my sperm are slow and retarted. Feeling a little down seems like nothing comes easy for us.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1315371600z8z28z14.png


----------



## Tashy5

Hey girls i thought id bring some hope.. My injection ended 2/09/11 and i ovulated yesterday! Amazed my body is geting back to normal so quick! I am very very lucky! 2 weeks before my injection was due to end i took agnus castus to help me ovulate i stopped taking it after 4 weeks something inside just told me to stop. I had abit of spotting on it which was a great sign something was happening as i got nothing for the 3months. I am not recommending taking it while on depo only did it as it was soon to end and i got impatient, felt fine on it. Fingers crossed & baby dust to all X


----------



## minni2906

Tashy5 said:


> Hey girls i thought id bring some hope.. My injection ended 2/09/11 and i ovulated yesterday! Amazed my body is geting back to normal so quick! I am very very lucky! 2 weeks before my injection was due to end i took agnus castus to help me ovulate i stopped taking it after 4 weeks something inside just told me to stop. I had abit of spotting on it which was a great sign something was happening as i got nothing for the 3months. I am not recommending taking it while on depo only did it as it was soon to end and i got impatient, felt fine on it. Fingers crossed & baby dust to all X

Your injection ended as in, Feb was your last shot, or Nov was your last shot?


----------



## Tashy5

2nd september 2011


----------



## Tashy5

Just looked at calendar i stopped taking agnus.c last week so was takin it like 3weeks not 4 sorry to confuse on dates! My injection finished 2nd of this month


----------



## sherylb

And what method are you using to determine that you ovulated?


----------



## hazeleyes1556

My doctor gave me Aygestin and my last pill was two days ago and AF came early this morning! :happydance:

I forgot how horrible cramps can be!

Starting soy tonight for 5 days...and hoping that I can get a BFP!


----------



## jme84

Yeah good luck hazeleyes! Hope you regulate and start o ing right away.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Tashy5 said:


> Hey girls i thought id bring some hope.. My injection ended 2/09/11 and i ovulated yesterday! Amazed my body is geting back to normal so quick! I am very very lucky! 2 weeks before my injection was due to end i took agnus castus to help me ovulate i stopped taking it after 4 weeks something inside just told me to stop. I had abit of spotting on it which was a great sign something was happening as i got nothing for the 3months. I am not recommending taking it while on depo only did it as it was soon to end and i got impatient, felt fine on it. Fingers crossed & baby dust to all X

Yes, you're VERY lucky! I also ovulated right after my shot was due.. I had terrible pains around my ovary and thought maybe appendicitis.. a scan showed I was just about to ovulate :dohh: it's definitely possible! Although, just because I O'd right away, I didn't for a few more months after that.. my cycles bounced right off track.. but still didn't take me nearly as long as some other women! Good luck hun :hugs: x


----------



## Mommy2be20

hazeleyes1556 said:


> My doctor gave me Aygestin and my last pill was two days ago and AF came early this morning! :happydance:
> 
> I forgot how horrible cramps can be!
> 
> Starting soy tonight for 5 days...and hoping that I can get a BFP!

Way to go! Good luck for this cycle!!! :dust: x


----------



## SLH

I just wanted to tell you all that my luteal phase got longer by one day this month. I was so excited. I'm convinced that it's just the Depo that has messed my lp up. I think that my body is now returning to normal and I will conceive in no time...I hope.


----------



## jess1983

SLH said:


> I just wanted to tell you all that my luteal phase got longer by one day this month. I was so excited. I'm convinced that it's just the Depo that has messed my lp up. I think that my body is now returning to normal and I will conceive in no time...I hope.

That is so awesome. I am excited for you. :dust::thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

My LP was growing by a day each cycle. That's great news!


----------



## Mommy2be20

SLH - always good news when your LP gets longer, even if it's by one day! :) How many days would that make it now?? Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## SLH

Thank you everyone. I know it's boring news, but it makes me so happy to know that my body is probably returning to normal. My lp was 10 days and now it's 11 days. Hopefully, next month it will go to 12 days, or I get pregnant.


----------



## Mommy2be20

SLH said:


> Thank you everyone. I know it's boring news, but it makes me so happy to know that my body is probably returning to normal. My lp was 10 days and now it's 11 days. Hopefully, next month it will go to 12 days, or I get pregnant.

Wonderful! I started at 10 as well, then had a chemical and it bumped me to 12 (my blessing in disguise :angel: ) I was still at 12 when I fell with this bubba! I hope this means it's coming for you :hugs: sounds like your body is sorting itself out x


----------



## jme84

I am sure you can all relate to this but I hate ttc because I hate waiting. Hate waiting to ovulate, then tww, etc. All my life if I want things I make them happen. I hate not having total control of my body. Sorry for the little vent just irritated this morning. Good luck all!


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> I am sure you can all relate to this but I hate ttc because I hate waiting. Hate waiting to ovulate, then tww, etc. All my life if I want things I make them happen. I hate not having total control of my body. Sorry for the little vent just irritated this morning. Good luck all!

Totally normal hun :hugs: but the waiting never ends lol! Once you're finally pregnant, you're waiting for first tri to end, waiting for your first scan :dohh: It's all worth it in the end, try and hang in there! x


----------



## Squire

Hi everyone

So happy I've found this! Me and hub are currently trying for #2 , been on depo for 18 months have been off for 3 months, bled today for the first time, just getting frustrated with it all! I hate being out of control of my body :( wish I had known it would take time to conceive ! 
X


----------



## sherylb

Hi Squire! Welcome to BnB! The fact that you are bleeding at all is a good thing. Hopefully your body will make you regular soon and you can have a speedy :bfp:. This thread is a good support system for those still ttc and those of us no longer ttc answer questions the best that we can to help others along.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Squire said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So happy I've found this! Me and hub are currently trying for #2 , been on depo for 18 months have been off for 3 months, bled today for the first time, just getting frustrated with it all! I hate being out of control of my body :( wish I had known it would take time to conceive !
> X

Welcome hun :wave: Off for three months? Does this mean you JUST skipped your shot or you skipped it three months ago? Only reason I ask, is because if you just skipped it and started bleeding.. you're off to a good start! Hopefully your journey is short :hugs: x


----------



## jme84

This cycle feels so much differnt. I think I am getting ready to ovualte soon. Its amazing how clear the signs are when your body is doing what it should. Fingers crossed the clomid and provera have me back to normal.
:happydance:


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> This cycle feels so much differnt. I think I am getting ready to ovualte soon. Its amazing how clear the signs are when your body is doing what it should. Fingers crossed the clomid and provera have me back to normal.
> :happydance:

Atta girl!! Bring on that :bfp:!!! :winkwink: x


----------



## jme84

Just wondering gals that get o pains how soon before you o? I have them today. Cervix is teally high and cm looks ew. But no pos opks. Oh and temps slowly dropping each day. I think it's got to be close.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> Just wondering gals that get o pains how soon before you o? I have them today. Cervix is teally high and cm looks ew. But no pos opks. Oh and temps slowly dropping each day. I think it's got to be close.

Mine always started 24-48 hours before O, pretty much dead on when I'd be getting my pos OPK :dust: So I'd suggest getting to it the next two, three nights if you can :sex: x


----------



## jme84

I got my first positive opk today yea! so excited took15 months from stoping depo. My temp also jumped up bunch of degrees.


----------



## jess1983

uuugghh this cycle was only 23 days


----------



## sherylb

That is pretty short. How long is normal for you?


----------



## jess1983

well last month it was every two weeks lol so I should be happy. I guess I am just impatient, and really wanted something somewhat normal. I am happy that it was longer but I was bummed at the same time. I was like clockwork before depo every 28 days and since AF came back so fast I was hoping this month would just be normal ykwim


----------



## sherylb

It may encourage you to know my cycle grew a day every cycle consistently while I was charting.


----------



## jess1983

That does encourage me. I don't really want to temp but I just got a bunch of opk's in the mail to see if I am ovulating. I am pretty excited because I have baby fever lol. BTW congrats on finding out that you are having a girl they are really so much fun. I am about to put my 5 year old in cheerleading.


----------



## sherylb

I did go through several cycles of just tracking af before I temped.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jess1983 said:


> well last month it was every two weeks lol so I should be happy. I guess I am just impatient, and really wanted something somewhat normal. I am happy that it was longer but I was bummed at the same time. I was like clockwork before depo every 28 days and since AF came back so fast I was hoping this month would just be normal ykwim

Exactly what I went through too :nope: My af started as soon as I was due for my shot, then every two flipping weeks af was coming.. but gradually it started getting longer! My pre Depo cycle was 28 days, I managed to get back to 26, then 27 and then my LP adjusted itself to 12 :hugs: It'll happen.. not nearly as fast as we'd like, but ttc will be over before you know it! x


----------



## jess1983

Mommy2be20 said:


> jess1983 said:
> 
> 
> well last month it was every two weeks lol so I should be happy. I guess I am just impatient, and really wanted something somewhat normal. I am happy that it was longer but I was bummed at the same time. I was like clockwork before depo every 28 days and since AF came back so fast I was hoping this month would just be normal ykwim
> 
> Exactly what I went through too :nope: My af started as soon as I was due for my shot, then every two flipping weeks af was coming.. but gradually it started getting longer! My pre Depo cycle was 28 days, I managed to get back to 26, then 27 and then my LP adjusted itself to 12 :hugs: It'll happen.. not nearly as fast as we'd like, but ttc will be over before you know it! xClick to expand...

How long did it take you to get your BFP? It is really comforting sometimes just to get on here to talk to people who have gone through the same thing. It will be nice to get back to normal. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

jess1983 said:


> How long did it take you to get your BFP? It is really comforting sometimes just to get on here to talk to people who have gone through the same thing. It will be nice to get back to normal. :hugs:

It took me 9 months, ironically lol! I had a couple chemicals before this sticky one, but definitely no hard evidence that it was Depo related. My first chemical was 5 months post Depo I'm pretty sure. So hopefully you're back to normal as quickly as I was considering your situation sounds so similar :hugs: x


----------



## SLH

Mommy2be20 said:


> jess1983 said:
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to get your BFP? It is really comforting sometimes just to get on here to talk to people who have gone through the same thing. It will be nice to get back to normal. :hugs:
> 
> It took me 9 months, ironically lol! I had a couple chemicals before this sticky one, but definitely no hard evidence that it was Depo related. My first chemical was 5 months post Depo I'm pretty sure. So hopefully you're back to normal as quickly as I was considering your situation sounds so similar :hugs: xClick to expand...

What was your LP before it adjusted itself to 12? How long did it take to get back to normal? Mine was 10 days and then last month it was 11 days. I'm hoping that if I don't get my BFP this month that it goes up to 12 days.


----------



## Mommy2be20

SLH said:


> What was your LP before it adjusted itself to 12? How long did it take to get back to normal? Mine was 10 days and then last month it was 11 days. I'm hoping that if I don't get my BFP this month that it goes up to 12 days.

Wow, that is SO weird! Mine was 10 when I had regulated... then went to 11 and a chemical then bumped it to 12 and I stayed at 12! My blessing in disguise :angel: Mine was progressing pretty much each cycle.. my LP was 12 as of March, one cycle was a day longer, but my LP stayed put! :) Hopefully this means you're almost there!! x


----------



## SLH

Thank you so much Mommy2be20. That makes me feel a lot better. I hope I'm almost there too, this is taking forever and I'm getting very impatient and frustrated lol.


----------



## Mommy2be20

SLH said:


> Thank you so much Mommy2be20. That makes me feel a lot better. I hope I'm almost there too, this is taking forever and I'm getting very impatient and frustrated lol.

You're more than welcome :hugs: I also just noticed you're a Torontonian! I'm only a couple hours away, small town of Stratford (where Justin Bieber is from :haha: )


----------



## jme84

I went and saw doctor again yesterday and he explained to me my dh sa results to me he has around 28 million good sperm which is about half. He has to do the test again and then possibly go to a urologist. He also drew my blood to check progesterone levels they are also low at 9.6(normal is 13-14) so I probably still did not ovulate this month. Get to stay on provera and clomid and see what next month brings. I am having thoughts of giving up on having kids but the doctor is optimistic. He even still said to take a pt about cycle day 25 and hopefully we are pregnant. I really wish I never would have taken depo.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> I went and saw doctor again yesterday and he explained to me my dh sa results to me he has around 28 million good sperm which is about half. He has to do the test again and then possibly go to a urologist. He also drew my blood to check progesterone levels they are also low at 9.6(normal is 13-14) so I probably still did not ovulate this month. Get to stay on provera and clomid and see what next month brings. I am having thoughts of giving up on having kids but the doctor is optimistic. He even still said to take a pt about cycle day 25 and hopefully we are pregnant. I really wish I never would have taken depo.

Oh sweetie, don't give up! :hugs: I promise it'll happen... it's such a bumpy and windy road, but one day (hopefully very soon) it'll be so worth it and you'll be glad you kept pushing! My chances were so so low, not only from Depo, but only having one tube in who knew what condition! I definitely went through so many thoughts of "is it worth it?" "do I really want kids this bad?" "maybe I'm not meant to be a mommy", it's such an emotional rollercoaster ttc, especially after Depo and/or losses :( But that BFP takes all that crap away, the ttc part doesn't matter anymore! Keep your chin up, you can do this :flower: x


----------



## jme84

Thanks mommy to be you always know just what to say. This morning I am doing a little better today a little more optimistic. My dh was really supportive we just sat and cuddle on the couch last night. I am getting closer to o ing almost there.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> Thanks mommy to be you always know just what to say. This morning I am doing a little better today a little more optimistic. My dh was really supportive we just sat and cuddle on the couch last night. I am getting closer to o ing almost there.

Anytime, I'm always around :hugs: Glad dh is being supportive, you really need that. It's something I never had (definitely don't now as OH left at 8wks), but it's so so important that they just be there for a hug or a cuddle when needed! Which cycle day are you on now?? I read you're supposed to do a HPT on CD25.. yay :) x


----------



## sherylb

I think it really depends on how long your cycle is whether that would be way too early. I didn't O until CD21 every cycle. My cycle that I got it I expected to be 33-35 days.


----------



## midnightrose8

I haven't written in awhile but I just wanted to give you girls an update. I'm so excited BFP! It was faint but definitly there this afternoon. So 17months after that dreadfull shot I'm finally pregnant. I hope it sticks. I'll keep you updated. If your trying don't give up it will happen it might just take awhile. I'm soo on cloud nine.:cloud9:


----------



## jme84

Congrats midnightrose that is great news. How many regular cycles did you have before getting BFP?

Mommytobe so sorry to hear about oh leaving. I am day 24 today taking a test tommorrow. I will put up a ticker after this cycle my first regular cycle.

I know I thought testing on day 25 was too early too but when I questioned him about it he said should be fine. I am not expecting much since he doesn't think I ovulated. I was trying to put a link form my chart at fertilityfriend and not having any luck. How do you do it? I was thinking from my chart that I od on day 16.


----------



## jme84

I think I figured out how to put chart I really thought I od from chart. What do you think? Or tell me why not please.


----------



## midnightrose8

I had 9 cycles where I o'd and they were anywhere between 22-35 days.


----------



## Mommy2be20

midnightrose8 said:


> I haven't written in awhile but I just wanted to give you girls an update. I'm so excited BFP! It was faint but definitly there this afternoon. So 17months after that dreadfull shot I'm finally pregnant. I hope it sticks. I'll keep you updated. If your trying don't give up it will happen it might just take awhile. I'm soo on cloud nine.:cloud9:

AHH :happydance: way to go!!!! Sending you a whole whack of sticky vibes hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> I think I figured out how to put chart I really thought I od from chart. What do you think? Or tell me why not please.

Might just be me, but the link to your chart isn't working :nope: I'm terrible with how to attach those. Can you try opening it in a different browser and copying and pasting the link directly from the address bar, then into a regular post? x


----------



## sherylb

You're going to need to go to your homepage options and copy the link they specify.


----------



## jme84

With the help of my dh who is a computer programer I think I got my chart finally.


----------



## sherylb

I am not sure. I think your post-O temps should have been higher than post-AF temps though.


----------



## Mommy2be20

jme84 said:


> With the help of my dh who is a computer programer I think I got my chart finally.

That works hun, thanks DH! :winkwink: It's really hard to tell what happened.. I see the drop and huge spike, but the temps following the spike are what are throwing me off :wacko: But you've got EW marked as well as a pos OPK.. so even if you didn't O this month, I think I'd still be pleased that your body tried to gear up! Not entirely what you want it to do, but I think that's better than nothing :hugs: Keep up with your temping next cycle and see what happens! x


----------



## jme84

sherylb said:


> I am not sure. I think your post-O temps should have been higher than post-AF temps though.

I have been thinking and temps being low after temp spike is probably due to the fact that my progesterone is a little low. Thanks for helping it make since.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ur not using bbt temp are u? theres no way ur temp will be exactly eg. 37 it would be 37. something.see what i mean?its the . something that determines ovulation x


----------



## sherylb

I used a regular thermometer and was fine.


----------



## midnightrose8

I'm having a rough day. Started spotting. It looks like this is going to be a chemical pregnancy. Trying not to cry, but I was really hoping. For the millionth time I'm so angry at myself for taking depo.


----------



## Mommy2be20

midnightrose8 said:


> I'm having a rough day. Started spotting. It looks like this is going to be a chemical pregnancy. Trying not to cry, but I was really hoping. For the millionth time I'm so angry at myself for taking depo.

Aw hun :hugs: I know it doesn't seem hopeful right now, but I swear my chemicals opened the door wide for this sticky baby! You CAN get pregnant, all is starting to work properly :) Try and stay positive x


----------



## jess1983

:yipee: so I started doing opks this cycle and today is cd 13 I just got a positive opk yay. I am not temping so there is no way o know for sure but I know if my body doesn't O it tried really hard


----------



## BlessedMomRN

Time on depo: 9 months
End date: Feb 2011
Time it took af to come back: May 2011
Time it took to regulate: May 2011
BFP: Hoping and Praying very soon!

Hey all, trying for #3!! Started Depo after my daughter's birth in Aug 2010, took 3 shots, the last was in Feb. skipped my shot in May. I had a period in May, June, skipped July, August, and Sept. I haven't been charting temps or using ovulation tests or anything. I started the Depo thinking we didn't want anymore, but realized we were wrong lol :haha:

::Baby Dust To All::


----------



## babyhopes2010

if id used regular temp without the point . 
it would have showed no ovulation


mine would be 37.1 pre ov and 37.9 post ov so if i didnt have the decimal i wouldnt have known


----------



## sherylb

Welcome to our thread BlessedMomRN!

I was using a digital thermometer with decimals, just not BBT specific.


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone. I haven't been here in awhile. How is everyone?

Sherylb, you are getting so close. You must be so excited. I hope you post pictures.

I'm a bit disappointed because my LP went down by 2 days this month. I thought it was getting back to normal, but it doesn't look that way :cry: I'm going to the doctors tomorrow so I hope they can fix it. How long will it take for my body to return to normal? I guess 7 years of Depo was a bad idea.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls, been off depo for 18 months today and still nothing :(

Started to use opks but due to work forgot to test a couple of days but still bd'd every 2 days in fertile time. 

2 days late and all Bfn, think I can feel my period coming.

:(


----------



## sherylb

SLH said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't been here in awhile. How is everyone?
> 
> Sherylb, you are getting so close. You must be so excited. I hope you post pictures.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed because my LP went down by 2 days this month. I thought it was getting back to normal, but it doesn't look that way :cry: I'm going to the doctors tomorrow so I hope they can fix it. How long will it take for my body to return to normal? I guess 7 years of Depo was a bad idea.

Goodness it's hard to even think about posting pictures of her still! Next week I have my 36 week checkup and then I am at the doctor's office every Thursday morning until she's here.


----------



## Mommy2be20

ocean_pearl and BlessedMomRN - welcome and good luck ladies :dust: 

SLH - I wouldn't panic over af showing two days early yet, it could've been fluke this month.. although I would suggest bringing it up to your doc of course, hopefully it'll just readjust next cycle :hugs: x


----------



## jme84

babyhopes2010 said:


> if id used regular temp without the point .
> it would have showed no ovulation
> 
> 
> mine would be 37.1 pre ov and 37.9 post ov so if i didnt have the decimal i wouldnt have known

Thanks I am using regular thermometer but it has the decimal point.


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy 35 weeks hun :happydance:


----------



## hazeleyes1556

I AM ANNOYED.

So my doctor prescribed me Aygestin to induce a period, and stupid me thought well maybe my periods will be regular after taking this.

Well, I took Soy CD 2-6 and the time when AF was due came...and went. I am 1 day late and still BFNs ughhhhh looks like I'm back to being without a period.


----------



## sherylb

Doesn't soy screw up your cycles on its own though?


----------



## jess1983

hazeleyes1556 said:


> I AM ANNOYED.
> 
> So my doctor prescribed me Aygestin to induce a period, and stupid me thought well maybe my periods will be regular after taking this.
> 
> Well, I took Soy CD 2-6 and the time when AF was due came...and went. I am 1 day late and still BFNs ughhhhh looks like I'm back to being without a period.

aww that sucks I am sorry you didn't get BFP or AF. Keep your head up maybe you will get a late BFP. It seems like a lot of ladies get those.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

hazeleyes1556 said:


> I AM ANNOYED.
> 
> So my doctor prescribed me Aygestin to induce a period, and stupid me thought well maybe my periods will be regular after taking this.
> 
> Well, I took Soy CD 2-6 and the time when AF was due came...and went. I am 1 day late and still BFNs ughhhhh looks like I'm back to being without a period.

How long has your cycle gone on so far?? Isn't soy meant to lengthen your LP a bit? Maybe it's just doing that and either a BFP or af are around the corner :flower: x


----------



## jme84

Sorry hazeleyes that is frustrating. I don't know much about aygestin but I thought you said it was like provera. my doctor said I would need to take provera for 2 to 3 cycles maybe more.you could call and talk to your dr nurse. They might be able to help. Good luck hope you get bfp soon.


----------



## jess1983

Okay so after a 23 day cycle last time I thought this would be a long way away but.......



https://i54.tinypic.com/2cdgk8.jpg


fx'd for a bunch of depo bump buddies


----------



## sherylb

Congrats Jess! You are sure it's only 3+3?? That's obscenely early for a bfp?


----------



## jess1983

Maybe I put it in wrong I dont know I am 10 dpo so that is what it said when I put in what would be my due date lol now I am gonna have to go check everything lol


----------



## sherylb

Your doctor is only going to use your LMP date. Do you know what that was?


----------



## Mommy2be20

Woohoo :happydance: way to go Jess!!!!!! That's a beautiful :bfp: xx


----------



## mauiaddict

Congrats Jess!

I have been MIA from this thread for a long time but I'm back really trying again, hoping my body is finally getting the depo out of it and ready to O some day again!! I took soy this cycle and am on CD21 right now, still no O. I also had a 14 day period (my 2nd in a row!). I started bleeding yesterday morning and thought it was my period (it was real bleeding not just spotting) but then today it seems it was just a one day thing so I guess I'm still on this cycle not a new one? Who knows what's going on with my body... can any of you ladies look at my charts (in sig) and see if any of you have had similar lengths, etc before getting back to normal? Thanks so much :)


----------



## jess1983

Sheryl my date of lmp was sept 22. You are like the yoda of the depo thread lmao
thank you guys for your congrats I am so excited. Maui you will get there I honestly didn't even think it would happen this cycle because of my hormones but I had a dead give away and new I was pregnant early I HAD NO HEADACHES and was sick as a dog I took 2 more tests this morning and they are way dark YAY


----------



## sherylb

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttb7995.aspx

You are right. You just ovulate really early. I consistently Oed on CD21 so my dates and my doctors dates are a week different.


----------



## jess1983

Thank you for checking that for me I wasn't sure if I was doing it right so I just took the ticker off lol. It was really weird. This cycle just felt like they always did pre-depo I didn't get headaches I got a + opk on cd 13 and I just kept think when is the witch gonna get here? (because she kept coming so early) why do I feel so normal?


----------



## sherylb

Oh how I long to feel normal. But never again... DH's family is coming over in 2 hours for our last family poker and bbq before Kristin comes.


----------



## jess1983

That is awesome just wait the second you have her you will be like how did I ever live without her. I am keeping my fx'd for you to have a super easy and fast labor


----------



## sherylb

I am keeping my fingers crossed that when she comes DH is not at work and not scheduled to be for the next few days because he's only going to be able to take off (unpaid) while I am at the hospital. He hasn't been at his job a month yet.


----------



## jess1983

ooh I will keep my fx'ed for you too. When I had my five year old my hubby only had one day off and I was bummed.:dohh:


----------



## jme84

Congrats jess!


----------



## sherylb

It will work out one way or another. My mom is going to stay with us the first 2 weeks.


----------



## jess1983

That is great that she can stay with you moms are the best helpers :), and thank you so much jme I am so excited.


----------



## mauiaddict

Well, I had that weird bleeding a few days ago, and now FF is giving me crosshairs for the 12th of Oct! This was my 1st cycle taking soy and if it made me O finally I will be so excited! FF does give me crosshairs most cycles though and usually ends up taking them away :( I haven't had a +OPK but it was the darkest on the same day they say I O'd, so maybe I missed the surge. I was out of town so wasn't able to take my OPKs more than once a day unfortunately. Luckily DH and I did BD on O-2, O, and O+1 so if I O'd hopefully we covered our bases...


----------



## jess1983

congrats maui that is awesome :thumbup::hugs::dust:


----------



## jme84

Maui my fingers are crossed you od and get your bfp. On my second cycle of clomid fingers crossed I o this month.


----------



## mauiaddict

jme84 said:


> Maui my fingers are crossed you od and get your bfp. On my second cycle of clomid fingers crossed I o this month.

FXd JME! I am so sick of being so out of whack due to the Depo... I will be on :cloud9: if it was a real O even if I don't get a BFP!


----------



## Mommy2be20

maui - if you did O when FF has you marked and your OPK was pretty dark, I think you got it covered hun.. and hopefully that is the case, of course! Isn't it funny how exciting it is to O after struggling with Depo :dohh: I would be like a kid in a candy store every time I'd see a smiley! :dust: x

jme - good luck with your second lot of clomid! :dust: x


----------



## rocketb

Wow, lots of activity on this thread in the last day or so.

CONGRATS JESS1983!


----------



## jme84

mauiaddict said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Maui my fingers are crossed you od and get your bfp. On my second cycle of clomid fingers crossed I o this month.
> 
> FXd JME! I am so sick of being so out of whack due to the Depo... I will be on :cloud9: if it was a real O even if I don't get a BFP!Click to expand...

I never thought I would get so upset about not o ing last month. I cried I also can not wait to have regular cycles again. i am anxiously waiting dh second sa results. Why does the dang lab take so long. Fxd that the first test was a fluke and he has great swimmers.


----------



## happygirl29

So good news!!! AF came back last month. I have now had a regular period for the last two months. They have been 5 days long. I am really excited about this because my body is getting back to its old self. The only thing I am not enjoying is all the emotional things going on with me. While on depo my emotions were not this high, now when I was on my period I was really emotional. I am hoping to get my BFP soon. I started this morning with the First Response OPK to help navigate us to the right time to baby make. I am so excited about what is ahead of us. Can't wait... What are your thoughts on every other day? Do you think that works? Thanks for listening.


----------



## arnebaby

Hello everyone. 

I've been 'lurking' on this thread for a while as I found it really helpful hearing all the different experiences after Depo. I wanted to add my own story in the hope that it will spread some positive vibes, hope and babydust to all! 

I'm 38 with no children and have been on some form of BC for pretty much the last 20 years! More specifically I was on the Depo shot for 6 years. Having finally made the decision with my partner to try to have children I looked up how long it might take to conceive and freaked out! There didn't seem to be many stories on the web to back up the claim from the medical world that it takes an average of 9 to 10 months from last inj to get pregnant. Needless to say that I was quite worried, bearing in mind my age. Luckily, I turned out to be totally 'average' as I've just had my first BFP almost exactly 9 months from my last inj. Am so excited!!! :happydance:

My timeline was as follows;
Last injection December 2010
Missed injection March 2011. Had fairly bad withdrawal symptoms - boobs really sore and grew 2 cup sizes! Bloated and put on weight. Neg HPT
Period returned June 2011. Fairly regular after that but quite short cycle at around 24 days. 
BFP September 2011!!!

Needless to say we're over the moon it happened so quickly and are keeping everything crossed that it's sticky. Just wanted to share so that all you ladies and the other 'lurkers' on this great thread can add another positive statistic to the list for this year. Thanks for all your musings and words of wisdom over the last 6 months. J xxx


----------



## sherylb

happygirl29 said:


> So good news!!! AF came back last month. I have now had a regular period for the last two months. They have been 5 days long. I am really excited about this because my body is getting back to its old self. The only thing I am not enjoying is all the emotional things going on with me. While on depo my emotions were not this high, now when I was on my period I was really emotional. I am hoping to get my BFP soon. I started this morning with the First Response OPK to help navigate us to the right time to baby make. I am so excited about what is ahead of us. Can't wait... What are your thoughts on every other day? Do you think that works? Thanks for listening.

Every other day gets old really fast. I would suggest monitoring your CM if you aren't up for temping.


----------



## Mommy2be20

happygirl29 said:


> So good news!!! AF came back last month. I have now had a regular period for the last two months. They have been 5 days long. I am really excited about this because my body is getting back to its old self. The only thing I am not enjoying is all the emotional things going on with me. While on depo my emotions were not this high, now when I was on my period I was really emotional. I am hoping to get my BFP soon. I started this morning with the First Response OPK to help navigate us to the right time to baby make. I am so excited about what is ahead of us. Can't wait... What are your thoughts on every other day? Do you think that works? Thanks for listening.

Great news :) I went through the reeeally bad emotions and moodiness with every AF.. oh it wasn't pleasant! I think it's a mixture of being au natural and also the simple fact of getting AF when you're ttc, but it's worth it, I promise that! :) Every other day.. are you meaning to BD? If so, that should have you well covered and once you get a pos OPK, if it's your day off then BD anyways. Honestly, I had only BD'd the day of my pos OPK and bam... boy was I shocked, so don't stress if you miss a day here or there! 
:dust: xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

arnebaby - congratulations! :D I hope it's extra sticky! I too fell pregnant with this bub just 9 months past my skipped shot. I consider myself very lucky also :) enjoy your pregnancy, it really is life changing x


----------



## rocketb

Arnebaby, Congrats!!!!

I too was "average". It took me 10 months after the last shot to get my BFP.


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I am pregnant for a while longer.  My contractions lasted from 11:30 to 4:30 and were caused by dehydration but stopped about when hubby got there after being on IV fluids for a few hours. I am still 2-3 cm so not sure how much longer I have. Kristin's head was so close to my cervix at the hospital that I had to move around to help the nurse measure dilation.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wow Sheryl, doesn't sound like you have much longer to go! :) Good luck when the big day comes around! x


----------



## minni2906

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED guys!!!!!!!

AF HAS RETURNED!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Hubby and I can REALLY start trying now!!! (not that it hasn't been fun the last 6 months...) :winkwink:


----------



## jess1983

congratulations arnebaby and congrats minni on getting AF back. Sheryl good luck I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mommy2be20

minni - congrats on the return of Af :D weird how that's exciting eh? (yes, I'm Canadian :rofl: ) Hopefully it doesn't take you long for your BFP, considering you just practiced for 6 months LOL :dust: good luck hun x


----------



## sherylb

LOL, I think it would be much more noticeable that you are from Canada if we heard you say that statement out loud.


----------



## minni2906

I've had many people make fun of my excitement. I don't care though, its still exciting. Its perfect timing too. OH and I are moving to our own apartment the first of November and the 2-4 end up being my fertile days. :) Haha.


----------



## mummyha

I was on depo for 2years, i had my last injection in march 2011, it is now end of october and i havent yet had a visit from the monthly witch! ive taken 2 hpt which have come back negative, ive had pregnancy symptoms for about a month now, lower back ache, nausea, sore breasts (even leaking sorry tmi), and the doctor has told me just to wait. Im going insane with it all as i would very much like to have baby no3, i have a 6 year old and a 4 year old but have always wanted 3 and dont want a mega big age gap :(. I hate depo and will not be going on it ever again :(


----------



## Lilbynon

So my DH moved back home in nov of 2010 and we decided to continue with the depo. I got my last shot of depo the first week of january but when it came to end in march, we started TTC. Everything was a little rough because i had my Witch every 2 weeks. Then in june when we were planning our little wedding i found out that i was preg, only to start bleeding with a confurmed MC the day we got married. That was very hard on us, so we relaxed on the TTC but we didn't go on BC. Then in mid september DH lost his job and we choose to go back on BC till januaryof 2012 because we didn't want to have a lil one too close to our childs b-day. So we waited, and waited for the witch to show. But she never did:haha: Now i have got my BFP and am almost 8 weeks.
My point is in all of this is that: While it did take me the adverage 9 months post last shot to get my bfp, That is still a long road to take that the doc doesn't tell ya about before the shot. Im happy now and wish you all the same :) to those that are preg a wish for a smooth 9 months, And babydust to everyone else. Even though it can be long and heartbreaking the outcome is worth it


----------



## sherylb

Congrats!


----------



## jme84

I have a question. I am day 18 and don't think that I have o yet this month. I have an appointment to get progesterone tested day 23 to see if I have od. Does progesterone spike right after ovulation? I am wondering if I will need to reschedule my appointment. I hate to be negative but I could just not be oing again this month.


----------



## sherylb

It should go up quickly. That's the main reason that people temp. The rise in temperature after ovulation is caused by progesterone increase.


----------



## jme84

Thanks! Thats what I thought


----------



## SLH

Everyone seems to be average except for me lol. 22 months after Depo and still nothing.


----------



## sherylb

I wonder why you are having issues after so long. Have you talked to your doctor about it?


----------



## jme84

I am not average either I am off depo almost 16 months last depo shot june 2010. My doctor has been wonderfu to help me. Good luck will get our bfp soon.


----------



## happygirl29

OK so I am totally new at this testing to see when you ovulate. I have been doing First Response OPK since my period ended (the month supply one). Every morning I would get up go to the bathroom and take the test. We would watch as the line would get deeper in color every day. To cover all our bases we were baby making also. Well yesterday I tested in the morning like usual and the line was not there anymore. I thought to myself wow I must have ovulated yesterday (we babymaked that day so I wasn't really concerned) and then I tested this morning and the same thing, no line.... So that really gets me thinking I must have ovulated. I am not temping this go around but I am just wondering am I correct in what I am thinking about the OPK? Did I ovulate??? This month October 8th made me 7 months since my last depo shot and I have been having normal periods for the last two months and I am about 26 day cycles. Any help from the people who have been through this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SLH

I have been to the doctors. My husband and I are seeing a fertility specialist so hopefully it happens soon.


----------



## SLH

happygirl29 said:


> OK so I am totally new at this testing to see when you ovulate. I have been doing First Response OPK since my period ended (the month supply one). Every morning I would get up go to the bathroom and take the test. We would watch as the line would get deeper in color every day. To cover all our bases we were baby making also. Well yesterday I tested in the morning like usual and the line was not there anymore. I thought to myself wow I must have ovulated yesterday (we babymaked that day so I wasn't really concerned) and then I tested this morning and the same thing, no line.... So that really gets me thinking I must have ovulated. I am not temping this go around but I am just wondering am I correct in what I am thinking about the OPK? Did I ovulate??? This month October 8th made me 7 months since my last depo shot and I have been having normal periods for the last two months and I am about 26 day cycles. Any help from the people who have been through this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

If you had a positive OPK chances are you ovulated. I usually ovulate on the day that my OPK goes negative again. Everyone is different though. The only way of knowing is by charting.


----------



## Mommy2be20

happygirl29 said:


> OK so I am totally new at this testing to see when you ovulate. I have been doing First Response OPK since my period ended (the month supply one). Every morning I would get up go to the bathroom and take the test. We would watch as the line would get deeper in color every day. To cover all our bases we were baby making also. Well yesterday I tested in the morning like usual and the line was not there anymore. I thought to myself wow I must have ovulated yesterday (we babymaked that day so I wasn't really concerned) and then I tested this morning and the same thing, no line.... So that really gets me thinking I must have ovulated. I am not temping this go around but I am just wondering am I correct in what I am thinking about the OPK? Did I ovulate??? This month October 8th made me 7 months since my last depo shot and I have been having normal periods for the last two months and I am about 26 day cycles. Any help from the people who have been through this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Welcome :wave: if your line got as dark or darker than the control line before you stopped getting a line, then yes you've had your positive :) keep in mind that ovulation happens 12-48hrs after a pos, but they say you're at your most fertile when you get your pos anyways. What cycle day are you at now? I had a 26-27 day cycle and my pos would typically show up around CD14-16 if that helps at all :dust: x


----------



## happygirl29

Mommy2be20 said:


> happygirl29 said:
> 
> 
> OK so I am totally new at this testing to see when you ovulate. I have been doing First Response OPK since my period ended (the month supply one). Every morning I would get up go to the bathroom and take the test. We would watch as the line would get deeper in color every day. To cover all our bases we were baby making also. Well yesterday I tested in the morning like usual and the line was not there anymore. I thought to myself wow I must have ovulated yesterday (we babymaked that day so I wasn't really concerned) and then I tested this morning and the same thing, no line.... So that really gets me thinking I must have ovulated. I am not temping this go around but I am just wondering am I correct in what I am thinking about the OPK? Did I ovulate??? This month October 8th made me 7 months since my last depo shot and I have been having normal periods for the last two months and I am about 26 day cycles. Any help from the people who have been through this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Welcome :wave: if your line got as dark or darker than the control line before you stopped getting a line, then yes you've had your positive :) keep in mind that ovulation happens 12-48hrs after a pos, but they say you're at your most fertile when you get your pos anyways. What cycle day are you at now? I had a 26-27 day cycle and my pos would typically show up around CD14-16 if that helps at all :dust: xClick to expand...

Well I am now on day 13 of my cycle and the last time we saw the thick line was cd 11. I am hoping that this was the one. This past weekend was my husbands and I 1 year anniversary so you know we were baby making then and it would be so neat to think we conceived our baby on our one year anniversary.:happydance:


----------



## sherylb

That's a very reasonable day for you to have ovulated. Good luck!


----------



## happygirl29

sherylb said:


> That's a very reasonable day for you to have ovulated. Good luck!

Thank you sherylb... I have been following your journey and all the ladies too and you guys give me hope. I look forward to the time of the month to test to see if we are pregnant or not. Even if not I keep on trying and having y'all and this disscussion group has been so much help for me in trying to just figure things out. So thank you ladies and I hope to one day have my BFP, ONE DAY it will happen I know it will. :flower:


----------



## jme84

I got tired of trying to guess if the opk was - + so I bought the clear blue smiley faces it takes out all the guessing. Plus smiley face makes me happy.


----------



## Mommy2be20

happygirl29 said:


> Well I am now on day 13 of my cycle and the last time we saw the thick line was cd 11. I am hoping that this was the one. This past weekend was my husbands and I 1 year anniversary so you know we were baby making then and it would be so neat to think we conceived our baby on our one year anniversary.:happydance:

That's so funny, I conceived this baby on what was mine and FOB's one year anniversary :haha: But cd11 sounds like a huge possibility to get your pos. Good luck!! x


----------



## happygirl29

OK well the last couple of days I have been feeling very weird. I have been nauseas and peeing like a race horse (sorry tmi). We are planning on taking our home pregnancy test thursday morning. I just feel totally different. Wish me luckk and lots of pregnancy prayers that it will happen for my husband and I. Thanks


----------



## sherylb

:dust: Before I even tested I felt like I was starting all day long and went back and forth to the bathroom all day.


----------



## jess1983

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Ooh good luck. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rocketb

Happygirl,

Goodluck! I remember getting nothing on the test (IC) in the morning, but felt weird all day. On a whim, I tested after getting home from work and got the faintest of faint lines on an IC. It was so light that DH wouldn't believe it until I tested again the next morning (at the crack of dawn because I was too excited to sleep) with one of my stash of more expensive tests.


----------



## rocketb

BTW, if anyone is feeling down about lack of progress.... Go take a look at the first post in this thread.

It's amazing and so encouraging to see how many BFPs we've had this year! It WILL happen!


----------



## sherylb

And I haven't updated that in months so there's probably more.


----------



## babyhopes2010

How is everyone? 

im good! after ttc 2.5yrs after depo im due any day now :wohoo:


Baby :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## happygirl29

Thanks everybody.... We are just nerviousing waiting for Thursday to show up so we can take the test. What are your thoughts on taking the pregnancy test that are early testing before your missed periods? Thursday will be 5 days before my missed period and I am wondering even if it doesn't show postive this week I should still test a week later? Thoughts????


----------



## sherylb

I think they are a waste of money. I got my :bfp: on an internet cheapie test and then confirmed with a digital. I think the chances of a false negative are still not worth doing it early.


----------



## SLH

sherylb said:


> I think they are a waste of money. I got my :bfp: on an internet cheapie test and then confirmed with a digital. I think the chances of a false negative are still not worth doing it early.

Sherylb, you must be so excited that you will soon be meeting your LO. I can't wait to see baby pictures :flower:


----------



## SLH

babyhopes2010 said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> im good! after ttc 2.5yrs after depo im due any day now :wohoo:
> 
> 
> Baby :dust: to all xxxxxxx

That is so exciting. Is it your first?


----------



## sherylb

SLH said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I think they are a waste of money. I got my :bfp: on an internet cheapie test and then confirmed with a digital. I think the chances of a false negative are still not worth doing it early.
> 
> Sherylb, you must be so excited that you will soon be meeting your LO. I can't wait to see baby pictures :flower:Click to expand...

Going to try to have her today. I was up all night with contractions but they aren't hurting enough to go to hospital. Have a doctors appointment at 10:10 (3+ hours from now) so will see then if they are progressing.


----------



## Lilbynon

> Going to try to have her today. I was up all night with contractions but they aren't hurting enough to go to hospital. Have a doctors appointment at 10:10 (3+ hours from now) so will see then if they are progressing.

AHHHHH Good luck!!!!!! haven't heard from ya since your doc, thats got to be a good sign:dohh:. Wishing you luck with your labor, and a healthy babe with ten fingers and ten toes (yep you really do end up counting them:haha:)


----------



## sherylb

LOL. We counted fingers and toes on the sonogram but yeah I probably will count them again. I have been having non-productive contractions since we got in from Trick or Treating Monday night. They were really consistent every 10 minutes yesterday. It got to the point that I was out with hubby and they were hurting me so bad I walked outside with hubby and cried. I wish they were being productive but hopefully soon they will up the pain and something will start. I am still 2 cm dilated, not expected to make it to my due date, and her head is sitting in the birth canal.


----------



## happygirl29

rocketb said:


> Happygirl,
> 
> Goodluck! I remember getting nothing on the test (IC) in the morning, but felt weird all day. On a whim, I tested after getting home from work and got the faintest of faint lines on an IC. It was so light that DH wouldn't believe it until I tested again the next morning (at the crack of dawn because I was too excited to sleep) with one of my stash of more expensive tests.

At what point did you test? Did you wait till you missed your period? My husband and I want to test early but I am afraid it will come back negative.


----------



## rocketb

happygirl29 said:


> rocketb said:
> 
> 
> Happygirl,
> 
> Goodluck! I remember getting nothing on the test (IC) in the morning, but felt weird all day. On a whim, I tested after getting home from work and got the faintest of faint lines on an IC. It was so light that DH wouldn't believe it until I tested again the next morning (at the crack of dawn because I was too excited to sleep) with one of my stash of more expensive tests.
> 
> At what point did you test? Did you wait till you missed your period? My husband and I want to test early but I am afraid it will come back negative.Click to expand...

Heh. I was soooo bad during TTC. I bought a pack of 60 ICs on Amazon, so I started testing from probably 8dpo. I think I got my first faintest of faint BFP on the evening of 10dpo (after seeing NOTHING that morning). After that I continued to test pretty much every morning "just to make sure" until after AF was due.


----------



## happygirl29

So does anybody else out there feel the same way I do about getting pregnant. I so want to have a baby and start a family but everytime I get excited that this is it I feel then that it wont happen. I feel that if I talk about it or get excited or even acknowledge it it wont happen. I think as I get close to when my period is suppose to start I start telling myself it wont happen. Give it up... Does anybody else go through this?


----------



## sherylb

:hugs: It can be really hard to get ttc off the brain. :dust: :dust: :dust:

:happydance: nesting like mad today!


----------



## jme84

So depo is still messing with my body another month with no o. Going up on my clomid. Fxd for next time.


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> So depo is still messing with my body another month with no o. Going up on my clomid. Fxd for next time.

Bad Depo! I hope the Clomid works for you.


----------



## n_gods_hands

n_gods_hands
3 months on depo
last shot June 2011
BFP: 1 daughter


I was just told by my doctor yesterday that it may take some time to concieve...I thought i was in the clear with the depo side effects because i was only on it for three months...and i have never taken any other kind of BC. But aparantly im not...thought i was a positive and maybe there just wasnt enough hcg in my system to show up BFP but doctor crushed that dream yeasterday...said the symtpoms ive been haveing are from comming off of the depo...headaches, sick, moody, crampy, all that good stuff...on day 34 of my cycle...im hoping that since ive already had two regular cycles the last two months that im just going to be irregular for a while...dont know when AF is gonna hit...or when im gonna ovulate...i just had a colposcopy done yesterday so until that heals i really can do much with my hubby...:wacko:


----------



## jess1983

I am sorry, the stupid depo side effects suck. :(I think that depo should be banned. I hope that AF comes soon or you get your BFP. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## n_gods_hands

thanks...im starting to think more positive about it now...i think im gonna try and get one of the opk...it should still be able to predict ovulation even though my cycle if messed up now right...of course after i heal from the colposcopy...


----------



## babyhopes2010

happygirl29 said:


> So does anybody else out there feel the same way I do about getting pregnant. I so want to have a baby and start a family but everytime I get excited that this is it I feel then that it wont happen. I feel that if I talk about it or get excited or even acknowledge it it wont happen. I think as I get close to when my period is suppose to start I start telling myself it wont happen. Give it up... Does anybody else go through this?

Yes i know what you mean.i was ttc 2.5yrs! bloody depo!:growlmad:

i NEVER thought id get pregnant and i thought if i ever thought it was possible it would runing my chances:dohh:

even now,and im sure on Monday:haha: i feel like if i think im going to have a baby soon something will stop this from happening.

i think our mind plays games to try to block our emotions :hugs:

u will be a mummy :hugs: i never thought i would be but here i am all rolly polly round with twinges and babies foot in my ribs:haha:


----------



## rocketb

jess1983 said:


> I am sorry, the stupid depo side effects suck. :( I think it is the general consensus on this thread that depo should be banned. I hope that AF comes soon or you get your BFP. Good luck. :hugs:

Most of us have had trouble getting pregnant after depo, but I don't think it should be banned. It took me 10 months, but it happened. 

While I was on depo, I loved it! No periods, no side effects. I wouldn't go back on it until I'm done having kids (and even then I'd probably go with something longer term like an implant), but it's a solid,easy option if you really really don't want to get pregnant.


----------



## minni2906

jess1983 said:


> I am sorry, the stupid depo side effects suck. :( I think it is the general consensus on this thread that depo should be banned. I hope that AF comes soon or you get your BFP. Good luck. :hugs:

I don't think it should be.banned. I loved it while I was on it and I'll probably go back on it someday. It just made TTC a bit more complicated.


----------



## babyhopes2010

would never take it again.ttc 2.5yrs was awful!


----------



## SLH

It has been almost 2 years since my last Depo shot and it still hasn't happened for me. I guess it's going to take longer than usual since I didn't have a period for 7 years. We just found out that my husbands SA was below average.


----------



## jess1983

I changed it to say that I think it should be banned lol. Sorry about that. SLH I am keeping my fx'ed for your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## SLH

I still don't think it should be banned though. I loved being on it. It took my torturous periods away and I can't thank it enough for that lol.

Thanks Jess1983! Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## cutedimples

SLH said:


> It has been almost 2 years since my last Depo shot and it still hasn't happened for me. I guess it's going to take longer than usual since I didn't have a period for 7 years. We just found out that my husbands SA was below average.


It has also almost been 2 years since my last Depo shot & also still :bfn: I hav even tried 4 rounds of clomid....bt still :bfn:. I was on it for almost 4 years with no period. This is driving me insane.


----------



## SLH

cutedimples said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> It has been almost 2 years since my last Depo shot and it still hasn't happened for me. I guess it's going to take longer than usual since I didn't have a period for 7 years. We just found out that my husbands SA was below average.
> 
> 
> It has also almost been 2 years since my last Depo shot & also still :bfn: I hav even tried 4 rounds of clomid....bt still :bfn:. I was on it for almost 4 years with no period. This is driving me insane.Click to expand...

I feel your pain! Don't worry, it will happen for us soon. :dust:


----------



## n_gods_hands

minni2906 said:


> jess1983 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry, the stupid depo side effects suck. :( I think it is the general consensus on this thread that depo should be banned. I hope that AF comes soon or you get your BFP. Good luck. :hugs:
> 
> I don't think it should be.banned. I loved it while I was on it and I'll probably go back on it someday. It just made TTC a bit more complicated.Click to expand...

I dont think it should be banned because some people never want kids...i think doctors should tell you up front what could happen if you do decide to stop taking the shot how your body will react and how long it can take before getting pg...for short term protection i dont think depo is the right answer...for long term protection-if you never want kids-- then it may be what youneed. idk i just wish i did not take it...it messes with you reproduction system to bad..so maybe i dont understand after all the complaints from the depo they are still allowing people to get the shot...ive always said to my hubby anything that stops your menstural cycle isn't right...because your body is made the way it is suppose to work...idk that is just my opinion


----------



## minni2906

n_gods_hands said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess1983 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry, the stupid depo side effects suck. :( I think it is the general consensus on this thread that depo should be banned. I hope that AF comes soon or you get your BFP. Good luck. :hugs:
> 
> I don't think it should be.banned. I loved it while I was on it and I'll probably go back on it someday. It just made TTC a bit more complicated.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think it should be banned because some people never want kids...i think doctors should tell you up front what could happen if you do decide to stop taking the shot how your body will react and how long it can take before getting pg...for short term protection i dont think depo is the right answer...for long term protection-if you never want kids-- then it may be what youneed. idk i just wish i did not take it...it messes with you reproduction system to bad..so maybe i dont understand after all the complaints from the depo they are still allowing people to get the shot...ive always said to my hubby anything that stops your menstural cycle isn't right...because your body is made the way it is suppose to work...idk that is just my opinionClick to expand...

It's been medically proven that unless you are trying to conceive, it's not necessary to have AF at all. Why suffer through something that is sometimes SO horrible if you don't have to, just because "that's how your body was supposed to work"? Just my opinion.


----------



## jme84

It has also almost been 2 years since my last Depo shot & also still :bfn: I hav even tried 4 rounds of clomid....bt still :bfn:. I was on it for almost 4 years with no period. This is driving me insane.[/QUOTE]

I am starting 3 cycle of clomid after almost a year and a half of ttc. Just wondering are you oing with the clomid?


----------



## jme84

SLH said:


> It has been almost 2 years since my last Depo shot and it still hasn't happened for me. I guess it's going to take longer than usual since I didn't have a period for 7 years. We just found out that my husbands SA was below average.

Don't stress out too much about dh sa. My dh first sa came back very low my doc said we would have to do ivf. The doctor I work with suggested adding a vitamin supplement and avoding heat and redoing test in a month. He started wearing boxers instead of boxer briefs and taking male vertility aid I found on amazon. Month later tests results came back 4x above normal.


----------



## cutedimples

jme84 said:


> It has also almost been 2 years since my last Depo shot & also still :bfn: I hav even tried 4 rounds of clomid....bt still :bfn:. I was on it for almost 4 years with no period. This is driving me insane.

I am starting 3 cycle of clomid after almost a year and a half of ttc. Just wondering are you oing with the clomid?[/QUOTE]

I think i was oing, coz all the symptoms were there...but i wasnt monitored by my OBG. i am suppose to take another round again but i dont know if i want to go through this again. I really feel i should jst stop working on this and let it happen naturally.


----------



## sherylb

I don't know if it will help the mood or dampen it but Kristin arrived early Sunday morning. :cloud9:


----------



## jess1983

She is absolutely beautiful. Congrats Sheryl


----------



## SLH

Aw, she is beautiful! Congratulations! She is really so cute. I want to hold her! You are my very first friend on here who has had a baby, and I am so incredibly happy for you :D


----------



## Lilbynon

awwwwwwww too cute!!! Congrats! So how did your labor go?


----------



## sherylb

It gets better every time I tell the story. It's the first post in my parenting journal if you would like to read the birth story.


----------



## branham22

Hi ladies! Its close to the end of the year but I figured I'd join!

Time on Depo: 1 year. First shot august 2009. Last shot august 2010. Shot should of wore off in November 2010
Af came back: may 2011 but lasted all month. No period in june 11. Had a normal period july and august 11. But no af since :(
Time to regulate: still not regular. Haven't had a period since august 11
Time to O: I don't think I O-ing. OPKs are always neg :(

Really hoping I can find some support. We've been TTC since March (8 1/2 months now). And never had a BFP. I've been temping, checking cm, and using OPKs.

Sought medical help for the first time yesterday. :(


----------



## jme84

Welcome branham22!


----------



## branham22

Glad to be here jme :)


----------



## sherylb

branham22 said:


> Hi ladies! Its close to the end of the year but I figured I'd join!
> 
> Time on Depo: 1 year. First shot august 2009. Last shot august 2010. Shot should of wore off in November 2010
> Af came back: may 2011 but lasted all month. No period in june 11. Had a normal period july and august 11. But no af since :(
> Time to regulate: still not regular. Haven't had a period since august 11
> Time to O: I don't think I O-ing. OPKs are always neg :(
> 
> Really hoping I can find some support. We've been TTC since March (8 1/2 months now). And never had a BFP. I've been temping, checking cm, and using OPKs.
> 
> Sought medical help for the first time yesterday. :(

Welcome. I actually hope (as I do for many people) that there is a physical explanation for your difficulties and that it's something that can be fixed. My SIL/BIL have been trying for #2 for 5+ years now and I finally convinced her to go to my (fertility specialist) doctor. Now she has been diagnosed with PCOS and is getting treatment. Hopefully she will have her own little one on the way soon and so will you. :hugs:


----------



## jess1983

welcome Branham22 :) 

Sheryl: Everytime I look one here now I see the pic of Kristen and it makes me smile she is just too cute


----------



## sherylb

Thanks Jess. Adjusting to breast feeding is extremely hard on me right now so I am not on the computer much but I am trying my best to keep up with you ladies when you post. :hugs:


----------



## southernwoman

Time on depo: 10 months. (3 shots) Oct 2009, Jan2010, April2010
Time off- last shot was april. supposed to get it again in july 2010. never did.
Time it took to regulate: still not regular. Had a period in March 2011 from progesterone my doc gave me to 'regulate'. Didnt have another period til September 2011 (all month). Now its November and nothing since then.

Very upset about this, because my husband is starting to think im infertile. But ive seen so many stories that make me think its just the depo, and eventually ill get pregnant. but i feel like i need more convincing. :cry:


----------



## n_gods_hands

sherylb said:


> Thanks Jess. Adjusting to breast feeding is extremely hard on me right now so I am not on the computer much but I am trying my best to keep up with you ladies when you post. :hugs:

First your daughter is so beautiful...congrats...and second i understand the whole breastfeeding situation...when i started breastfeeding my daughter it took a while to get the hang of it but it is such a wonderful thing....I was so upset when i had to stop breastfeeding her after 3 1/2 months...i was put on antibiotics and i had two different major procedures done within 2 months so my milk turned clear......

children truly are such a wonderful gift from GOD...i send all my blessing to you both...and congrats agian....:happydance:


----------



## sherylb

southernwoman said:


> Time on depo: 10 months. (3 shots) Oct 2009, Jan2010, April2010
> Time off- last shot was april. supposed to get it again in july 2010. never did.
> Time it took to regulate: still not regular. Had a period in March 2011 from progesterone my doc gave me to 'regulate'. Didnt have another period til September 2011 (all month). Now its November and nothing since then.
> 
> Very upset about this, because my husband is starting to think im infertile. But ive seen so many stories that make me think its just the depo, and eventually ill get pregnant. but i feel like i need more convincing. :cry:

It probably is still the depo messing up your system. Did your doctor run any tests on you or just give you progesterone? I am sorry to hear about your difficulty and irregular cycles.


----------



## sherylb

n_gods_hands said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess. Adjusting to breast feeding is extremely hard on me right now so I am not on the computer much but I am trying my best to keep up with you ladies when you post. :hugs:
> 
> First your daughter is so beautiful...congrats...and second i understand the whole breastfeeding situation...when i started breastfeeding my daughter it took a while to get the hang of it but it is such a wonderful thing....I was so upset when i had to stop breastfeeding her after 3 1/2 months...i was put on antibiotics and i had two different major procedures done within 2 months so my milk turned clear......
> 
> children truly are such a wonderful gift from GOD...i send all my blessing to you both...and congrats agian....:happydance:Click to expand...

I switched to exclusively pumping this morning and life is completely great now. I had been fighting her on every feed and she was sleeping a lot longer than she should and not eating. Now she wakes every 1.5-3 hours and eats like a champ.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: I was ttc 2.5yrs after the depo shot.I thought i was infertile.

im being induced in 12hours ;) 

you will get pregnant but sometimes it takes a lil time :( x


----------



## SLH

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hugs: I was ttc 2.5yrs after the depo shot.I thought i was infertile.
> 
> im being induced in 12hours ;)
> 
> you will get pregnant but sometimes it takes a lil time :( x

Congratulations! I can't wait to see baby pictures, if you show them :)

I hope your labour and delivery are easy!


----------



## jme84

SLH I have been following your blog. Sounds like we have been going through some similar things. I hope all is going good. Your ticker says you are out this month already how come?


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> SLH I have been following your blog. Sounds like we have been going through some similar things. I hope all is going good. Your ticker says you are out this month already how come?

Thanks for following. I like having followers. I didn't think that anyone read my blog lol.

I am not trying this month because I just had a rubella vaccine and it is not safe to get pregnant for a month after having it. 

Even though I'm not trying, I'm going through cycle monitoring because it's the first time at a fertility clinic and they are testing me. So far my husbands SA came back abnormal and my follicles don't grow. No wonder why I'm not pregnant yet.


----------



## jme84

Thanks for following. I like having followers. I didn't think that anyone read my blog lol.

I am not trying this month because I just had a rubella vaccine and it is not safe to get pregnant for a month after having it. 

Even though I'm not trying, I'm going through cycle monitoring because it's the first time at a fertility clinic and they are testing me. So far my husbands SA came back abnormal and my follicles don't grow. No wonder why I'm not pregnant yet.[/QUOTE]

My dh sa came back abnormal first time but second time was amazing. So don't worry too much yet hopefully was just a bad test.
The little I know about small folicules they can give you clomid or similar drugs to get them big and healthy. my cousin had small follicules so they have her clomid and first cycle she just o. I am not doing follicule testing yet, my obgyn is willing to help without going to fertility specialist yet. So I just get progestrone checks to detect o after it's happend. Well two cycles of clomid still no o. I am trying to be positve I will o this month.
:dust:


----------



## jess1983

Good luck baby hopes! Can't wait to see pics.:thumbup:

Welcome southernwoman I hope your journey is short

Sheryl I am glad everything is going well with the pumping that is great:happydance:

SLH I always read your blog too lol I love to stalk. :blush:

My fingers are always crossed for all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I retract my statement about pumping going well. Now that it's the middle of the night and I have had 3 feeds with barely anything and was terribly discouraged I realized I am better off hand pumping into a tube like I did before I got out my pump. The pump is not finishing the job. Not sure if it's because at this point they are slightly engorged (massaging them out by hand works wonders) or if the pump just sucks. I am going to have to ask for advice at her doctor appointment. I don't know if I will end up trying to rent a hospital pump or going to someone like the hospital BF consultant or LLL for help trying to get her to latch on to me.


----------



## jess1983

:hugs:awww man that sucks. I am sorry. I don't really have any advice because I never pumped that early, but the first few weeks when you breast feed are always awful. Your milk supply isn't regulated so they always seem a little engorged! I have heard though that if the difference between a regular pump and hospital grade is like night and day. good luck


----------



## sherylb

I got a Medela single electric pump this afternoon and love it!


----------



## kitty2385

i went to my doctor on monday, she told me she thinks i might be pregnant? I have to wait to test though, it could just be the last of my depo messing with my hormones? so in other words she doesnt know and neither do i! Basically its my boobs, they are sooooo sore! But ive not had a period since i came off depo in august, so how can i be pregnant? i know i could be, but i was waiting for AF to come back and now im so very confused! It would be amazing if I am, obviously but then i dont want to get my hopes dashed! I have done 4 tests, all BFN so who knows?!?!


----------



## sherylb

That would be kind of crazy! I know that sort of thing does happen though and some people just don't get :bfp:s on home tests.


----------



## lesleyann

not popped in here for a while.. But hoping there are alot more pregnant ladys after Depo now!


----------



## SunUp

This thread gives me so much encouragement! Love all the new babies and BFPs! Congrats!


----------



## SLH

SunUp said:


> This thread gives me so much encouragement! Love all the new babies and BFPs! Congrats!

It gives me a lot of encouragement too. Every time I feel down and think that depo has ruined my chances of getting pregnant, I come here.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Baby dust to everyone.took me 2.5yrs after depo to concieve but was totally worth the wait :cloud9:

https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/6606/dscn2013w.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kitty2385

babyhopes2010 said:


> Baby dust to everyone.took me 2.5yrs after depo to concieve but was totally worth the wait :cloud9:
> 
> https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/6606/dscn2013w.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

she is beautiful congratulations!!!! :flower: xx

Im having some cramping today, i have had pregnancy symptoms for 2 weeks but now today it definately feels like AF cramps, that would be great, obviously a bfp would be better but i'll be happy to get AF after just 3 months off depo :thumbup: xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

the one time i thought i def wasnt pregnant it turnt out i was :)

and had worst af pains the day b4 my bfp :)


----------



## kitty2385

still hope until the witch turns up lol


----------



## SLH

babyhopes2010 said:


> Baby dust to everyone.took me 2.5yrs after depo to concieve but was totally worth the wait :cloud9:
> 
> https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/6606/dscn2013w.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

AWWWW, she's SOOOO cute! 

It will be 2 years since coming off the drug for me in January.


----------



## kitty2385

kitty2385 said:


> still hope until the witch turns up lol

Well i spoke too soon! AF is here, which is actually good news apart from no bfp, at least i have my first AF since coming off depo, and only 3 months after it 'ran out'! I thank Agnus Castus and Dong Quai for that speedy AF, last time it took 12 months! So im now officially properly TTC!!! :happydance:


----------



## minni2906

got AF back last month... so far no sign this month. was due on Nov 18th.


----------



## SLH

minni2906 said:


> got AF back last month... so far no sign this month. was due on Nov 18th.

Was AF that you had last month the first one after Depo? I had a 65 day cycle after my first AF. After the second one they became regular.

Have you taken a pregnancy test?


----------



## minni2906

SLH said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> got AF back last month... so far no sign this month. was due on Nov 18th.
> 
> Was AF that you had last month the first one after Depo? I had a 65 day cycle after my first AF. After the second one they became regular.
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test?Click to expand...

Took one on the 18th, but was :bfn: I'm afraid to test again, because even though I've convinced myself that it's still the depo, it'd be devastating.:cry: I think I'm gonna suck it up and test tomorrow morning though...

And yes, that was my first AF since last depo in Feb.


----------



## SLH

minni2906 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> got AF back last month... so far no sign this month. was due on Nov 18th.
> 
> Was AF that you had last month the first one after Depo? I had a 65 day cycle after my first AF. After the second one they became regular.
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test?Click to expand...
> 
> Took one on the 18th, but was :bfn: I'm afraid to test again, because even though I've convinced myself that it's still the depo, it'd be devastating.:cry: I think I'm gonna suck it up and test tomorrow morning though...
> 
> And yes, that was my first AF since last depo in Feb.Click to expand...

I think you should take another test tomorrow. You never know you could be pregnant. 

Have you thought about charting to track ovulation? Have you gotten a positive OPK yet this cycle? If you haven't I think you should bd just incase you are ovulating very late. I don't know.


----------



## jme84

Good luck girls I hope af regulates soon or you get bfp soon.


----------



## minni2906

SLH said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> got AF back last month... so far no sign this month. was due on Nov 18th.
> 
> Was AF that you had last month the first one after Depo? I had a 65 day cycle after my first AF. After the second one they became regular.
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test?Click to expand...
> 
> Took one on the 18th, but was :bfn: I'm afraid to test again, because even though I've convinced myself that it's still the depo, it'd be devastating.:cry: I think I'm gonna suck it up and test tomorrow morning though...
> 
> And yes, that was my first AF since last depo in Feb.Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should take another test tomorrow. You never know you could be pregnant.
> 
> Have you thought about charting to track ovulation? Have you gotten a positive OPK yet this cycle? If you haven't I think you should bd just incase you are ovulating very late. I don't know.Click to expand...

I tried temping a while ago, when I first came off the shot, but I could never find a pattern or anythingand I don't think FF could either. I've never used OPKs cause they're so expensive. Hubby and i still BD about 3x a week, as thats all we can get in with him working two jobs .


----------



## jme84

Hang in there once your cycles start to regulate, you should be able to try temping again and get a pattern. Just fyi I buy opks on amazon 50 plus 10 pregnacy tests for about 10$.


----------



## minni2906

So, as expected, :bfn: this morning. :nope:


----------



## SLH

minni2906 said:


> So, as expected, :bfn: this morning. :nope:

:hugs: I'm sorry that really sucks!


----------



## jme84

So I wasn't going to say anything until I got my blood work back to really determine that I od. I want to yell it from the roof tops and know you gals would understand. I got positive opks yesterday with a temp spike this morning. Looks to me like I am 1dpo. This would be the first time in about 17 months after depo. I go to the doc Friday to check progesterone. I would really like my :bfp: but right now I am just happy my body might be working again. Good luck girls!


----------



## SLH

Jme84, that's great news. I hope your progesterone is fine and you get your bfp this month. Wouldn't that be the best Christmas present ever. 

I had my progesterone test yesterday and it was not good. It came back at a 2.2 and the normal is 10+. My doctor has prescribed me a drug called serophine which is like clomid and he also prescribed me Progesterone suppositories to take 12 days after I ovulate twice a day. I believe that the Depo had something to do with that.


----------



## jme84

Thanks SLH so glad that your doc is helping you. I hope you get your Christmas BFP I am worried that my progesterone is going to come back low on Friday not because I didn't o but from evil depo. I look that far in advance too. If I o on day 18 next cycle it will be on New Years eve.


----------



## sherylb

My neighbor's 2 kiddos were both conceived on New Years Eve so good luck to you!!


----------



## cutedimples

It will be 2 years since coming off the drug for me in January.[/QUOTE]

It will also b 2 years since my last shot of the depo injection in January. 

I am now on CD16, I think i am ovulating coz my sex drive is sky high:blush:. Hubby and i are going all natural this month...pls keep fingers crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## Kimbre

its been 1 year and almost 9 months since i was due for a depo shot. still TTC. getting very frustrated.

10 DPO today. thinking AF may be on her way. slight cramping since 7 DPO though. lots of symptoms but thats not unusual.


----------



## little_willow

Depo was due end of june this year and still no AF. Was on it for almost 2 years but previously was on it for abt 3 yrs and got AF back within a couple of months and pregnant with youngest within 5 months of not going for shot. Hope my stupid cycle sorts itself out soon. Cant wait to be pregnant again, love having a bump lol xx


----------



## n_gods_hands

?????? ladies...off depo for three months only took it one time my whole life...any of you spot bleed around CD14 CD15 after comming off...urghh...i hoping its breakthrough bleeding (ov) but im not sure anymore because my cycle has been thrown completly off by the depo...i just want my regular cycle back...anyway this is what happened last night CD14 i had light bleeding so i put a pad on this morning the pad was still clean...then brown cm now im i just went back to the bathroom and had more light spotting...im praying its really ov and not just my screwed up cycle....any one had this comming off the shot...


----------



## jme84

Good luck cutedimples my fingers are crossed for your BFP :dust:.

Kimbre it has almost been 1 year and 5 months almost six for me I feel your pain. I think this is the first month that I have actually o. Hope it happens for you soon.

n_gods_hands I really hope that you are about to o but it might be the stupid depo messing with you. I would get Af every 14-16 days until starting provera to help regulate. Good luck
Good luck to the rest of us! Hopeing we all get BFP soo.


----------



## lmp1505768

n_gods_hands said:


> ?????? ladies...off depo for three months only took it one time my whole life...any of you spot bleed around CD14 CD15 after comming off...urghh...i hoping its breakthrough bleeding (ov) but im not sure anymore because my cycle has been thrown completly off by the depo...i just want my regular cycle back...anyway this is what happened last night CD14 i had light bleeding so i put a pad on this morning the pad was still clean...then brown cm now im i just went back to the bathroom and had more light spotting...im praying its really ov and not just my screw up cycle....any one had this comming off the shot...

Im having the same thing(kinda)! I start what I thought was a light period almost every 14-16 days. Seeing the doctor tomorrow morning. Im not sure if its low progesterone,or endo,or maybe an infection or STD? I just know its freaking me out. Im so tired of bleeding LOL

Ill be sure to come back and update if my doc figures anything out tomorrow.


----------



## lmp1505768

jme84 said:


> Good luck cutedimples my fingers are crossed for your BFP :dust:.
> 
> Kimbre it has almost been 1 year and 5 months almost six for me I feel your pain. I think this is the first month that I have actually o. Hope it happens for you soon.
> 
> n_gods_hands I really hope that you are about to o but it might be the stupid depo messing with you. I would get Af every 14-16 days until starting provera to help regulate. Good luck
> Good luck to the rest of us! Hopeing we all get BFP soo.

I've heard women comng off depo can have low progesterone after it leaves because their bodies stopped producing it on its own. So maybe the provera(progesterone) helped in that way? How long did you have to take the provera?


----------



## jme84

Lmp my doc did say that depo causes low progestrone and he also says it causes your ovaries to hibernate. I am currenlty on my 3rd cycle of provera and clomid. 1st cycle provera 10 mg twice a day for 10 days and clomid 50 mg days 5 to 9 no o. 2nd and 3rd provera for 5 days and my period starts 4 to 5 days after the provera. My doc said je would not recommend stopping the provera to do it each cycle. We doing want me body to go back to crazy cycles. I was on depo for ten years though so hopefully depo gets out of your system quicker than mine.


----------



## Kimbre

so i think i got my BFP FINALLY!!!! there is hope!


----------



## lmp1505768

Congrats kimbre!


Saw the doc today. Said annovulatory cycles causeing bleeding. Says I have low estrogen AND low progesterone! So trying provera to regulate for two months and then going from there if it doesn't work.


----------



## minni2906

First cycle since depo; CD44. Man this is obnoxious!


----------



## sherylb

Kimbre said:


> so i think i got my BFP FINALLY!!!! there is hope!

You "think"? Are you going to doctor to confirm or something of that nature then?


----------



## psmith

Time on depo - 1 injection (3 months)
Been off depo - 1 1/2 months
Cycle - Been spotting on and off but nothing normal
BFP - Never

Reading so many horror stories im expecting my story to stay the same for a long long time yet :shrug:


----------



## Kimbre

i meant i think... because i got a pink faint line on an IC with FMU b4 my AF was due. but im stupid i guess because yesterday I took another test with SMU and its negative. maybe im having a chemical? im so upset. its unfair to see a line like that and then a negative.


----------



## jme84

Psmith welcome hope you are one of the lucky ones who gets bfp quickly.

Kimbre I am sorry maybe it's still early. Not over until you see af. My fxd.


----------



## minni2906

Kimbre - I agree, maybe it's early. If AF doesn't show, you're still in!


----------



## lmp1505768

jme84 said:


> Lmp my doc did say that depo causes low progestrone and he also says it causes your ovaries to hibernate. I am currenlty on my 3rd cycle of provera and clomid. 1st cycle provera 10 mg twice a day for 10 days and clomid 50 mg days 5 to 9 no o. 2nd and 3rd provera for 5 days and my period starts 4 to 5 days after the provera. My doc said je would not recommend stopping the provera to do it each cycle. We doing want me body to go back to crazy cycles. I was on depo for ten years though so hopefully depo gets out of your system quicker than mine.

What CD did you start taking provera? My doc told me when to start it if I DIDN'T bleed on my own,but of course,I have. So im not sure when to take provera to regulate since im bleeding every 14-16 days already!?


----------



## sherylb

Merry Christmas Ladies! Next year I hope you all have LOs to photo with Santa!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/376131_544275351853_118200218_30666404_1048145577_n.jpg


----------



## SLH

Awwwww! She's adorable! Merry Christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## SLH

Next Christmas I will have a picture with my LO sitting with santa to show you.


----------



## Kimbre

i had a chemical. im a mess.


----------



## jme84

Girl I am so sorry stupid depo. I am so scared of having a chemical after depo. Some of the other girls on here that have had chemicals, they get a sticky bfp. On to next cycle hope this next one is your month.


----------



## Mommy2be20

I don't post often anymore... but had to say sorry Kimbre :hugs: I had two chemicals, but the second one was the cycle before this sticky LO.. I truly believe my chemicals knocked my body back on track the last little bit it needed, like a blessing in disguise :) Hopefully you have your sticky extremely soon! x


----------



## lmp1505768

AAww sorry to hear that. 

I had one when I first started trying(like the one time a freak occurance happened and I ovulated)and I was devastated :(

But I was told that you are actually MORE fertile after a chemical. Not sure why,but at least there is a silver lining :)

FX and lots of baby dust


----------



## cutedimples

Kimbre said:


> i had a chemical. im a mess.

So sorry sweety...


----------



## Kimbre

thanks girls. yeah My hubby is being VERY supportive and keeps saying that at least this means we CAN get pregnant. but when i started bleeding i cried so hard... and it hurt me so bad. it just really really sucks. but i have heard from alot of people that you usually are more fertile and that you get a sticky bfp after. i sure hope thats true!


----------



## jme84

My doc office called to tell me that the lab had lost my blood work. So I might not ever know if I did in fact o this month. According to my chart on ff I did so my fxd.
Kimbre good luck!


----------



## SLH

I hope they find your blood work soon. From your chart it looks like you have ovulated. Your chart is looking good too. FX'd you get a bfp in a few days!


----------



## jme84

The found my blood work my progesterone came back at 7.6 which is still too low to say that I o. I have read that they should check progesterone 7 days after o and my doc insists on checking it cd 21-23 which would have only been 4 days. My chart looks really good. I guess will see what happens. If :witch: does show up then I'll be increasing my clomid to 150mg.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hello ladies, I am currently WTT and on Depo right now, my next one is due in Feb but not sure if I am getting it. Anyways I wanted to say lots of babydust to you all :D


----------



## jme84

Just wondering how everyone is doing? Not much to report here just waiting for Af to arrive. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sherylb

I am good. One month checkups this morning. Kristin gained 12.5 oz in 2 Weeks and is 7 lb 8.5 oz now. Still in the waiting room for my checkup.


----------



## minni2906

Nothing much to report here, either. CD54 and by the looks of my chart I may have JUST O'd. Ha. :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I know you ladies are going to hate me for this but...

I am back on depo. 

It was pretty much my only option. I wanted an IUD but can't have one until I have had a period. Because I am BFing there's no telling when that will be but BFing isn't an effective birth control so I had to do something. 

I figure that I will probably plan to stop it when Kristin is 2, take a year to get pregnant and then the kids will be about 4 years apart.


----------



## minni2906

sherylb said:


> Ok, I know you ladies are going to hate me for this but...
> 
> I am back on depo.
> 
> It was pretty much my only option. I wanted an IUD but can't have one until I have had a period. Because I am BFing there's no telling when that will be but BFing isn't an effective birth control so I had to do something.
> 
> I figure that I will probably plan to stop it when Kristin is 2, take a year to get pregnant and then the kids will be about 4 years apart.

I think that's a good plan. You already know how your body will react to the depo, so you've planned out when to stop it to get your kids to have the "right" age gap for you. Great plan. :flower:


----------



## sherylb

It just doesn't help me to know that so many of you ladies are struggling and here I am doing it again to myself. I need to make sure I still have a good bottle of caltrate in the house to protect my bones. And I hope it only takes a year the second time. You never know when you put long gaps like that.


----------



## minni2906

You have to do what works for you. Regardless of our struggles. You can still support us and relate with us. Just because you're going back on depo, doesn't change anything about your experience with it. I know for a FACT that I will go back on depo someday, as long as my bones can take it. I loved being on depo.


----------



## jme84

Sorry about the 54 day cycle that is no fun! My fxd you did in fact o.

Sherylb I think that you have to do what is best for you. I don't think I would ever go back on depo but I think that depo was wonderful for me when I was young.


----------



## sherylb

I guess I never considered that age may also be a factor on this thread. I have no idea how "young" any of you are. I'm 25, turning 26 in February.


----------



## minni2906

23. Won't be 24 til August. Does that make me young? Hahaha.


----------



## jme84

That is a good question. I am 28 next month. I think my problem was the fact that I started depo at about 17 so I was on it for about 10 years.


----------



## minni2906

That's a long time to be on depo! Wow. I was only on it for 3 years and then my doc told me I couldn't keep taking it because my bone density test came back showing that I was losing bone density, and I am at an age where I should still be gaining... Then DH and I decided we would just start TTC since I wasn't going to be on depo anymore and I can't remember pills to save my life. Haha. It's been 7 months...


----------



## SLH

jme84 said:


> That is a good question. I am 28 next month. I think my problem was the fact that I started depo at about 17 so I was on it for about 10 years.

I am 29 and have been on Depo for 7 years. I'm pretty sure that's what my problem is too. 

Your progesterone level should be checked at 7dpo and the fact that it was taken at 4dpo means that it wasn't accurate. It may have been higher if it was taken at 7dpo.


----------



## sherylb

I was on it for 4 years. I am making sure to take my calcium and vitamin d supplements and assuming I will be fine for 2 more years. 

23 does make you young.  I can barely remember yesterday much less being 23.


----------



## jme84

My doctor just told me to take the supplements and during that time I had a few differnt docs. Long story short with the fact I get migranes and some past family history depo was the safest option for me.
Slh thanks I have been wondering about that.


----------



## SLH

Sherylb, when are you going to start TTC#2? How is Kristin doing? She's very cute!


----------



## sherylb

She's doing well. We let her cry for a bit until she falls asleep at night the first time or 2 we put her down. She is in that stage right now so I am a little frazzled. She can not be put in her swing without waking up and doesn't take terribly long to settle. She either falls asleep or starts to quietly look around her room in the dark. 

I think I will do depo for 2 years and then plan on a year to conceive so they will be 3.5-4 years apart. I definitely want Kristin potty trained before we TTC.


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo. 6 minutes of crying and on our way to a good night!


----------



## rocketb

Everyone's body deals with depo differently. I was on it for over a decade but got pregnant in 10 months. I'd go back on again in a heartbeat, but we want to start trying for #2 in about a year.


----------



## Anewbeginning

Time of Depo 3 months (1 shot only.) Never went back for the 2nd due to the symptoms Ive been experiencing. 

Time it took AF to return- Since that shot wow 1 year and 2 months. 
Time AF took to regulate - 2 ½ years later. 




Hello Im new to this group. Back in 2006 I had my first Depo shot. Well I never went back for the 2nd shot because of how the shot made me feel. I just didnt like the fact I never had a period (AF) after that shot. Well since then I didnt have AF for 1 year and 2 months. And when it finally started, it was to heavy (sorry tmi) and 2. It was bad, 2 periods a month, then when I started TTC. I had 2 M/C:angel::angel: and I said wow. Now Im ovulating on my own now, so Ill TTC again.


----------



## jme84

Welcome Anewbeginging! Good luck on your ttc process!


----------



## Anewbeginning

jme84 said:


> Welcome Anewbeginging! Good luck on your ttc process!

Thank you! :hugs: I will NEVER take that shot again!


----------



## sherylb

Good luck!


----------



## GorjusB17

Time on depo - 1 injection (3 months) Sep 2011
Been off depo - Not even a month yet Since Dec 12
Cycle - Nothing, Nurse precribed me Provera for 5 days (finished today)
BFP - Not Yet !

Well I am 22years old and I started the Depo in Sept while on my last full AF or what I thought was a full AF after an abortion (please dont judge me :'( ) My boyfriend decided we made a terrible mistake and we are now ttc (again) I am new to this as you can tell... I know its too early to get all upset but I am ttc and haven't had AF yet ugh.. I am very IMPATIENT as you can tell.. ooops I hope to fall pregnant soon and that the provera starts my AF soon as well.. lets see what happens in the up and coming next 2 weeks ! I really do find courage from you ladies and your stories !


----------



## sherylb

Welcome! You are going to have to be patient so soon after getting off depo. Sometimes just 1 shot has really messed up cycles.


----------



## jme84

Welcome GorjusB17! You are luck that they started you on provera so early on. Most of have had to wait about a year. I take provera each month and usually get af on day 4 after stoping. Fxd you get your af soon.


----------



## GorjusB17

Thanks ! Ladies, i know i have to be patient cause like you said even after one shot i could be all off wack and from the looks of things i am.. Yes it was lucky she started me on it soo soon.. Still hasn't come but i eneded it yesterday ! Was cramping a bit while at work so hopfully it'll come on tonight in the middle of the night like it usually does !


----------



## GorjusB17

I am sick right now so maybe that could be a problem, i don't know it i have the flu or anything but l do have flu like symptoms.. maybe since i am off of work tomorrow i will head to the doctors to see whats up !


----------



## wanttobemum

Hiya,

I'm been stalking the TTC#1 for a month or so but just looked around and couldnt help sharing my story on here....

I Had my last depo shot in January so would've been ready to ttc in march but my af didnt come back til august and leave until November! I really thought i'd get pregnant straight away. I've had two 'normal' af's since but im due to get married in Nov 2012 and dont want to be ready to drop on my wedding day = big decsion to make! I'm terrified of going back on any form of bc now but i dont know what else to do. Feel like i've been conned out of 8 months of ttc :cry:
Sorry rant over x


----------



## minni2906

wanttobemum; I know how you feel. I thought I'd have no problem getting preg after coming off depo. So much for that. I've yet to even regulate. I have been cheated out of almost a year of TTC "properly". I agree about not wanting to chance another round of bc, but not wanting to be ready to pop on your big day. My suggestion would be condoms. Or, take your chances and if it happens, it happens. :flower:


----------



## jme84

Minni have you gone to a doctor to look into provera? My doctor was shcocked that I wait a year before coming in. I still don't have a regular Af without the provera and it's been 1.5 years.


----------



## minni2906

jme; nope. I plan to make myself an appointment in the new year. I chalked it up to the depo and figured I'd just wait it out. When I finally got AF in Oct I was hopeful, but I haven't seen AF since!! CD71 and counting! I didn't want to waste my gyn's time. Haha. But, she'll definitely be seeing me in the new year.


----------



## Mummy me me

Time on depo-2 yrs 6 months
Time off depo -11 months (last inj Dec 2010)
Cycle-Irregular since Oct 2011

I am seeing a doc soon and wondered weather there was anything I cud do to help, I am healthy weight/height bmi 23, I don't drink or smoke and am taking folic acid, I have also been using ovulation predictor kits but have given up on them as cost the earth.

I would appreciate any advice that could be given.


----------



## sherylb

For future reference you can buy what is referred to as "IC" internet cheapie ovulation test strips on Ebay. They also sell IC pregnancy tests. Just the strips not in the plastic stick.


----------



## jme84

Mummy me me said:


> Time on depo-2 yrs 6 months
> Time off depo -11 months (last inj Dec 2010)
> Cycle-Irregular since Oct 2011
> 
> I am seeing a doc soon and wondered weather there was anything I cud do to help, I am healthy weight/height bmi 23, I don't drink or smoke and am taking folic acid, I have also been using ovulation predictor kits but have given up on them as cost the earth.
> 
> I would appreciate any advice that could be given.

I have heard that some women take vitex to help regulate cycle after depo but I believe it takes a few months to work. If your doctors appointment is soon then I would just wait. Good luck I know how frustrating irregular cycles are.


----------



## fwuffy50

time on injection started oct2007 ..last jab was august 2010 . af came back june 2011. irregular since september2010 . no bfp yet xx


----------



## sherylb

Good luck!


----------



## LittleMinx

My depo is just about due to run out, been on and off it for a while! Hoping it doesnt take too long to get a :bfp: 

Good luck girls xx


----------



## jme84

Good luck hope your ttc journey is a short one.


----------



## Catalia

Catalia said:


> Time on depo: 4 years
> End date: Jan 2011 (last shot)
> Time it took AF to come back: No luck yet
> Time it took to regulate: N/A
> bfp: Still waiting impatiently!

Time it took AF to come back: Nov 11
Time it took to regulate: Nov 11 ish!


----------



## emandnige

got my BFP yesterday :) but very early days excited but scared..


----------



## sherylb

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## minni2906

Congrats!!:thumbup:


----------



## jade1982

Time on depo: 14 years 
End date: April 2011 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: 5 months
Cycle - Between 25-30 days
Ovulating: Not sure


----------



## medic76097

Time on depo: on and off for the last 6 years, maybe 7??
End date: Last injection was Jan 2011
Time it took AF to come back: I went right onto a 3 month BC pill pack but stopped taking them three weeks into it.. April 2011 and I had a light AF in May, Nothing in June, AF all of July/August
Time it took to regulate: September 2011.. now regular 25 day cycles. Like clockwork. Didnt ovulate till last month. 

bfp: FXed for this month!!

Hi, DH and I are TTC #1 and started last month. I am almost 30, hes 31 with a DD from his first relationship. Im eager to get a sticky bean but I feel like it might be a long road because of the shot. I wish there was better regulations on it. My doc knew I was on it longer then the 18 month max. the recommend and he didnt have a problem ever giving the next poke, until about six months ago I approached him about having a baby and he basically told me I had probably 'Fried the ovaries, and if not then you probably wont be able to have a baby naturally... nasty stuff that Depo shot, but they dont tell you that when you have the rep come to the office' He was literally telling me that he was getting money from the parma reps for using the shot in his office :( 
Im excited to be on regular cycles and hopefully Oing.. so we will see what this cycle holds! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sherylb

Good luck ladies! I hope your journeys are short!


----------



## minni2906

Just checking in, again.

CD102 and counting... :coffee:

T - 8 days til I see the gyn. :thumbup:


Spoiler
I posted this in my journal, but as I only have 2 stalkers I figured I'd throw it out here as well for some input.

DH and I :sex: Saturday night and Sunday morning - about 12 hours in between. This morning when I wiped, there was a blood clot, much like those associated with AF. But as of now, still no AF. :shrug: Any input?


----------



## Kimbre

i bought fertilaid. it should be here on feb 2nd. this is my birth month! my birthday is the 13! hopefully ill get a little luck. its been a lonnggggg time ttc.


----------



## ckylesworld

Time on depo: 10 years off for 1year in 2007
End date: June 2011 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: spotting dec 2011
Cycle -
Ovulating: Not sure
Clomid first round feb 1


----------



## jme84

Good luck girl! I was also on depo for 10 years too and stopped mine June of 2010. I also started spotting in Dec. I did not regulate on my own. In Aug 2011 I went on provera and clomid. Hope it doesn't take you as long as me. My advise to you is if you don't regulate in a few months I would go to doctor. I really wish i would have gone sooner. :dust:


----------



## ckylesworld

jme84 said:


> Good luck girl! I was also on depo for 10 years too and stopped mine June of 2010. I also started spotting in Dec. I did not regulate on my own. In Aug 2011 I went on provera and clomid. Hope it doesn't take you as long as me. My advise to you is if you don't regulate in a few months I would go to doctor. I really wish i would have gone sooner. :dust:

Since im 35 I already saw my dr and am on clomid as we speak :thumbup: I took provera first to bring on af and it worked I guess, I didnt bleed too much really. But enough apparently.

Since im 35 they only make you wait 6mo. Lucky for me my dr helped me out at only 5 months :blush:


----------



## ckylesworld

I have been reading your posts and seen where you were on depo. I want to send you lots of :dust:


----------



## jme84

Thanks! It really has been a frustrating experience. My first cycle on provera was really light too. In fact with the provera I only have about 1 day of full heavy cycle then other days are light or spotting. Do you go in for blood work or ultra sounds for monitoring o? Good luck!


----------



## ckylesworld

Yes I go for my ultra sound next wed and I think if it looks good they will do blood work in a few days aftr that. I am taking clomid cd5-9 so this is my cd6 today.


----------



## minni2906

Ugh. So much for seeing my gyn on the 7th. Apparently she won't be in the office that day and now I have to reschedule. GAH. :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi!! Thought it best to add my stats 

Time on depo: 6 months (2 shots, had been on it a few years previously) 
End date: June 2011 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: 18th Dec 2011 (6 months)
Time it took to regulate: N/A
bfp: No sign yet... and only the one AF


----------



## sherylb

Good luck!


----------



## ckylesworld

I took provera to start af after being on depo for years. I finally had af start last saturday and then I started clomid this wednesday. It seems like I am on an emotional roller coaster. Crying here and there over nothing and mad for no reason.

Anyone else been very emotional like this?


----------



## sherylb

Haha. Pregnancy was like that for me.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

How much longer will I have to wait for doctors to help me? Last injection was June 2011, and had an AF 18th Dec but nothing since.. :( The problem is because they are SO unwilling to help it makes you want to take risks (by getting drugs online etc, I won't, but understand why people do!!)


----------



## ckylesworld

......


----------



## minni2906

WSS.

I have an appointment with my Gyn on the 13th, which is almost a year exactly from my last shot. We'll see what she says. :shrug:


----------



## jme84

I think it depends on the doctor. I waited a year but when I saw the doctor he asked why I waited so long. He was shocked I put up with af every two weeks for about 8 months. I have heard vitex can help regulate your af but it never worked for me. You could call and ask the doc nurse how long he wants you to wait.

PHP:


----------



## sherylb

Mine told me 6 months after depo if I still had no period to come in. He is a fertility specialist.


----------



## ckylesworld

Just went for my ultra sound for folicle check after first round of clomid 50mg cd5-9. SO happy. I had 4 folicles and she said I would O for sure. I am so excited even if I dont get BFP this time, it means I am getting back to normal after depo. Only thing is my lining is still thin so she gave me 7 days of estrogen to thicken it up. All this after being on depo for years and only being off of it since it wore off in Sept 2011.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

ckylesworld said:


> Just went for my ultra sound for folicle check after first round of clomid 50mg cd5-9. SO happy. I had 4 folicles and she said I would O for sure. I am so excited even if I dont get BFP this time, it means I am getting back to normal after depo. Only thing is my lining is still thin so she gave me 7 days of estrogen to thicken it up. All this after being on depo for years and only being off of it since it wore off in Sept 2011.

Ooh congrats!! Good luck! How did you get help so quick?? They wont even see me again until June :cry:


----------



## ckylesworld

I guess because im 35.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ah yeah. I forgot about the age factor. It just annoys me that I was told yesterday there is nothing they can do... when actually there is... don't they realise that people look things up on the net????? Bah!

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## jess1983

ckylesworld said:


> Just went for my ultra sound for folicle check after first round of clomid 50mg cd5-9. SO happy. I had 4 folicles and she said I would O for sure. I am so excited even if I dont get BFP this time, it means I am getting back to normal after depo. Only thing is my lining is still thin so she gave me 7 days of estrogen to thicken it up. All this after being on depo for years and only being off of it since it wore off in Sept 2011.

Congrats. It is awesome that you got help so fast. :happydance:


----------



## britchick

Time on depo: 6 months (2 shots) 
End date: June 2011 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: nov 2011 (5 months)
Time it took to regulate: n/a af constant
opk + feb 4 2012 af came feb 5


----------



## sherylb

Good luck!

I think it's time to go through the list again. Suppose naptime is a good time for that since hubby and Kristin are both sleeping.


----------



## ckylesworld

I got a positive Opk today on a clearblue digital on cd15 after clomid cd5-9.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

ckylesworld said:


> I got a positive Opk today on a clearblue digital on cd15 after clomid cd5-9.

Good luck with :sex: Very promising!!


----------



## YvetteC

Time On Depo: Nov.09 On & Off for 6 Months
Last Injections: June 10
AF To Come Back: About A Month
AF To Regulate: Still Waiting & AF Comes To 2 Weeks- 2Weeks An A Half


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey girls

Just a quick question for you all...

Have any of you experienced EWCM or any fertile mucus since coming off the depo? .. I have been off mine for a month exactly and 2 weeks ago i had quite alot of fertile mucus! Seems a bit quick to be ovulating already... Also the last week i have been really wet down below :blush: 

I will be testing each month until i either get my BFP or AF! 

x Thanks x


----------



## LittleMinx

*Time on depo: * 1 Shot/3 Months
*End date: * 18th Jan 12
*Time it took AF to come back:* Still waiting
*Time it took to regulate:* Still waiting
*bfp: * Yes Please :lol:

xx


----------



## sherylb

That does seem really early to be ovulating but you only had one shot so who knows. We have had our share of women who only had one shot and had issues after though. 

Good luck!


----------



## jess1983

:dust: Hi guys, I was just stopping by to say good luck to everyone and send some :dust: I hope everyone gets quick BFP's. Sheryl, Kristin is getting so big. I can't believe how time just flies. She is precious. :hi:


----------



## sherylb

Thanks Jess!


----------



## ckylesworld

Well bad news. I'm on 7dpo and had a u/s today and had a hemorrhagic something that bled out and also my lining was thinner than it was a week before I ovulated (I took 50mg of clomid cd5-9) so now I have to go back in a month for another u/s to make sure it went away. :cry:


----------



## jess1983

ckylesworld said:


> Well bad news. I'm on 7dpo and had a u/s today and had a hemorrhagic something that bled out and also my lining was thinner than it was a week before I ovulated (I took 50mg of clomid cd5-9) so now I have to go back in a month for another u/s to make sure it went away. :cry:

aww I am sorry :hugs:. Hopefully in a month everything will be great. I will keep my fx'ed


----------



## sherylb

FXd for everything to be clear!


----------



## ckylesworld

Thanks u all. I knew I could count on u.


----------



## jme84

Do they think the hemorrhagic thing is related to taking clomid? Good luck hope it clear out soon with no more complications.


----------



## ckylesworld

I don't know for sure if it was from clomid or not. All I do know is I am 35 and already have one child and have never had this before plus this was my first round of clomid. Either way once this goes away I will do clomid again ASAP.


----------



## lexy89

Hi ladies, good luck to all of you TTC

Time on depo: 2 years
Ended : January 2011
Time it took for af to return: end sept 2011
Time to regulate: still all over the place and driving me nutts


----------



## gnome86

Hi everyone 
Am new to forums. Last depo dec09 ran out march10. Had hormone blood test day 5 last month everything fine, ovulation predictor kit showed definite surge for ovulation. Partner going to have sperm count at gp soon. 
Fell pregnant with my daughter (5) on the pill. Fell pregnant and miscarried while on depo july09. 
Hoping ill catch this time, considering spending 3rd-8th march in a headstand :wacko:


----------



## gnome86

Oh and didnt start to get AF back until Oct/Nov 10.


----------



## sherylb

Gnome I hope your wait isn't much longer. Your shot ended before mine and I've already got a 3.5 month old.


----------



## grace10209

Hi 
can you add me to this list. On depo 4 yrs, last injection Dec 1, 2010


----------



## GorjusB17

Well i know its been a while but here is an update.. This is the month of March and my depo shot should wear off on the 12th of this month ! I have been on Provera already (my doctor worked with me really fast) which made me spot but my doctor considers "a drop of blood a period" why idk anyways, after that she gave me sprentic birth control pills to help regulate me ! I did have a period starting on the 28th of February and ended yesterday the 2nd of March ! Hopefully i ovulate cause i'm really trying for a BFP i didnt go and get the pills refilled because i am trying to conceive and dont want to do anything to mess up my chance... Good luck to all you ladies !


----------



## sherylb

A drop of blood = period sounds like heaven when you're not TTC but I'm sure it's nerve-wrecking when you are. :hugs: Maybe if your cycle seems regular you can temp for a cycle and see if you are ovulating? That's the best way to know for sure and it's pretty easy. I just used a $3 regular digital non-BBT thermometer from Target and had good results. Thanks for the update and good luck!


----------



## grace10209

GorjusB17 said:


> Well i know its been a while but here is an update.. This is the month of March and my depo shot should wear off on the 12th of this month ! I have been on Provera already (my doctor worked with me really fast) which made me spot but my doctor considers "a drop of blood a period" why idk anyways, after that she gave me sprentic birth control pills to help regulate me ! I did have a period starting on the 28th of February and ended yesterday the 2nd of March ! Hopefully i ovulate cause i'm really trying for a BFP i didnt go and get the pills refilled because i am trying to conceive and dont want to do anything to mess up my chance... Good luck to all you ladies !

So we are in a close boat together, My depo ran out Feb 22 and Im waiting for AF to come. So when did you take Provera? and then when did you take bcpills? if your shot is due to run out March 12 then you took them while the shot was still in your system?? maybe i should do this!!!!!!!!!! please tell me more so i can call me doctor, I dont want to be waiting forever for AF and to ovulate!


----------



## sherylb

Sounds like you ladies should be TTC buddies! It's great to have someone going through the same thing at the same time to talk to.


----------



## GorjusB17

So we are in a close boat together, My depo ran out Feb 22 and Im waiting for AF to come. So when did you take Provera? and then when did you take bcpills? if your shot is due to run out March 12 then you took them while the shot was still in your system?? maybe i should do this!!!!!!!!!! please tell me more so i can call me doctor, I dont want to be waiting forever for AF and to ovulate!

When does yours run out? And they gave me the provera in like Jan. cant remember exactly when though. Yes i took the bcpills when the shot was still in my system. I do plan on going to buy a BBT within this week.. I should have been bought one. I have started to taking prenatal vitimans to get myself ready for incase it does happen soon. I pray i do ovulate. And yes grace10209 we should be ttc buddies :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Gorjus -- To copy just one post you can click on the "Reply with Quote" button. If you want to delete some of the post you can, the quote part is what needs to stay. If you want to reply to more than 1 post you can click on "multi-quote" on each post you want to reply to and then click on "reply with quote" to make them go to a message.


----------



## minni2906

I thought I had updated here but I went back through and it doesn't look like I did. :dohh: So many threads, they all get mixed together in the subscriptions tab!! :haha:

I saw my gyn and was put on Prometrium to try and jump start AF. My last dose was February 24th and I have yet to see AF. :cry: All of my lab work was normal though, no PCOS or anything. Gyn says best bet is to wait it out. :cry: This absolutely sucks. It's been over 12 months since my last shot.
CD139 and counting...:coffee:


----------



## cartwheelroll

Well it's been quite a while since I last posted, I've tried to be patient and let nature take its course but I must admit it is getting mega frustrating! Had my last depo shot in June 2010 and af returned Feb 2011 but took forever to regulate (like August 2011) and still waiting for my BFP! I'm going to give the sperm meets egg plan this month so fingers crossed that will yield some results! Anyone else given it a go?


----------



## sherylb

CWR -- but you are regular now? I was running a SMEP thread and the ladies had good results. FXd for you!


----------



## cartwheelroll

Hey sherylb - yeah thankfully the witch visits regularly now so fingers crossed that means my body is now back to "normal" and the baby dust will be flying my way soon. I can't believe how much depo messes with your system for such a long time, it's scary!!


----------



## grace10209

GorjusB17 said:


> So we are in a close boat together, My depo ran out Feb 22 and Im waiting for AF to come. So when did you take Provera? and then when did you take bcpills? if your shot is due to run out March 12 then you took them while the shot was still in your system?? maybe i should do this!!!!!!!!!! please tell me more so i can call me doctor, I dont want to be waiting forever for AF and to ovulate!
> 
> When does yours run out? And they gave me the provera in like Jan. cant remember exactly when though. Yes i took the bcpills when the shot was still in my system. I do plan on going to buy a BBT within this week.. I should have been bought one. I have started to taking prenatal vitimans to get myself ready for incase it does happen soon. I pray i do ovulate. And yes grace10209 we should be ttc buddies :hugs:


Hi there! yes we can be buddies. Soooo I learned something i wanted to share with you... I have the book TCOYF and am on that site ALL THE TIME. im constantly talking with them about charting, ttc after depo, etc.
and I was telling them that Im waiting for AF to come and i was curious about women that conceived when they were late getting their shot and they didn't get their period at all!! A lot of them responded, women that this happened to and they explained that after ANY type of BC, whether it be pills, depo, nuvoring, etc. that OVULATION ALWAYS COMES FIRST - then AF after that........ So thats how they became pregnant. O happens first and then AF to follow. 
So, watch for O now!!
I just started temping and charting a few days ago. I was due for my shot on feb 24, i didn't get it. So im waiting for "something" to happen.
Im on FertilAid, Fertilitea, maca root and IM READY!!!


----------



## gnome86

ATM am 5/6 dpo, have broken out in spots all over my face, have been having bizarre dreams and jumping up off the bed on waking from them lol, and my tummy feels distinctly different so I am convinced either that I might get BFP this month or at least if BFN my body might actually be feeling fertile again. Would be ace if was pg this month as is 2 years this week since my depo ran out and would be born around my daughter's bday so what better birthday present could she have than the sibling she asks me for daily :) Spoke to GP again today but she is convinced that as day 3 bloods were normal and myself and partner both have a child from previous relationship, that it is just a waiting game for us but if in 6 months nothing then am being referred to hos for scans and infertility shizzle :) As already have daughter, I would have to wait longer to be allowed to use nhs funding for fertility investigations etc.
Good luck to everyone this month and good luck for next month for those already out xxx


----------



## sherylb

I hope your daughter gets a birthday sibling! That would be awesome!


----------



## ginamaclc

Hi all! I just wanted to introduce myself.. but first off wanted to say THANK YOU to you all for sharing your experiences. It sure is nice to know we aren't going through this alone :flower: Also, Sheryl: Kristin is absolutely adorable! I hope you don't ever get tired of hearing that.

So anyway... my story: I LOVED Depo while I was on it.. no periods, no weight gain, no icky symptoms for me (except a little acne but no big deal), so no wonder I was on it for almost 7 years :( However I'm certainly regretting it now that hubby and I want a baby.. my last injection was Dec. 09 (thats right - 27 months ago) I went to the pill for a year and had monthly withdrawl bleeds but as soon as I stopped taking it I had no periods until I was 18 months free of depo. Then I got a period which may or may not have been from the Vitex (I took it for about a month) because I didn't have anything else for another 3 months... then got another period(again, after taking Vitex for a month)... and another 3 month break. THEN just recently I started getting my period every 3 weeks. I think I am ovulating around day 18 and then getting my period on day 21 :( LP waaayy too short. (A problem I NEVER had before depo). So, I don't know if I should just let nature run it's course & keep waiting (I just turned 28) or see if we can get some help. I am afraid of having a miscarriage. Did anyone else have such a short luteal phase? I suppose it's also possible I am ovulating earlier than day 18 but that's the last day of EWCM that I have so I just assumed it was. Also the one month I temped it did shoot up the next day - only to see AF a few days later. Ah well, sorry for the LONG story but I know I loved reading everyone's juicy details when I was going through each phase of depo removal so finally decided to share mine. Would love to hear if any of you had anything similiar happen or just to continue our journeys together :)

Thanks again to all of you & BABY DUST to all!


----------



## jme84

ginamaclc I think if I where you I would try to get a doctor to help you and continue until someone is willing to help figure things out. I really wish I would have insist on my doctor doing more testing. He just kept telling me that I needed to give it time. After 5 months with no testing and tons of clomid. I went to a FS. Long story short I probably have PCOS and was on way more Clomid then I needed and lots of stuff doc was telling me was crap. Sorry that it has been so long since stopping your depo but good luck.


----------



## GorjusB17

grace10209 I will def check that out ! my AF did come about two weeks ago and because i dont chart my ovulation days i have just been having a lot of love making with my boyfriend... thats good though lol just enjoying it. well yesterday would have been an ovulation day well my last ovulation day from this app on my phone called my days ! And another app said if i was pregenant it would be two weeks on the 12th which was yesterday. WEll i know some ppl can O right after their period so thats why i have been making love every other day if not every day since the last day of my cycle... really trying over here ! Anywho yesterday i wiped and this light pinkish discharge was on the tissue im hoping it was implantation bleeding. nothing was in my panties and wasnt a constant flow and no cramp like pains. Im praying for a BFP in two weeks if so im a verrrrrry lucky one ! Prayers for me and from me to you all !


----------



## sherylb

Gorjus -- I wouldn't trust that My Days app. I used it before I found fertilityfriend.com and started tracking better. I hope that your light bleeding is a good sign. What cycle day was that on?

Gina -- Thank you for sharing your story. You certainly have been through a lot. And no I never get tired of hearing compliments about my baby girl.


----------



## GorjusB17

sherylb said:


> Gorjus -- I wouldn't trust that My Days app. I used it before I found fertilityfriend.com and started tracking better. I hope that your light bleeding is a good sign. What cycle day was that on?
> 
> Gina -- Thank you for sharing your story. You certainly have been through a lot. And no I never get tired of hearing compliments about my baby girl.

It was on day 15,14 and again on day 17.. im nervous... Last night i was awaken out of my sleeps from my nipples burning when i layed on my stomach... im sick now well my allergies are messing up. I have 10 days until my next AF is suppose to come, i dont know when to test. Im scared of a BFN.


----------



## sherylb

If you are scared to test wait to see if AF comes on time. If it doesn't you may as well give it a little longer. I got my :bfp: a few days after I expected AF.


----------



## happygirl29

Well I wanted to give everybody an update. I am 13 weeks pregnant yesterday. I was on depo for over 3 years and my last shot was March 5th of 2010 and got my period back in September. It took me 10 months to get pregnant since my last shot. I believe what helped me was the fact that I stopped thinking about getting pregnant. you can ask my husband but since March of 2010 I was obsessed with getting pregnant and then in November I just decided to stop worrying about it and it would happen when it happenes and now I am due September 29th and love seeing my babies pictures and hearing the heart beat every time I go to the doctor. Please don't give up but don't stress. It will happen.


----------



## sherylb

Happygirl -- Congrats!!! What day did you officially get your :bfp:? I try to post the dates on the front page.

Gorjus -- any news???


----------



## grace10209

happygirl29 said:


> Well I wanted to give everybody an update. I am 13 weeks pregnant yesterday. I was on depo for over 3 years and my last shot was March 5th of 2010 and got my period back in September. It took me 10 months to get pregnant since my last shot. I believe what helped me was the fact that I stopped thinking about getting pregnant. you can ask my husband but since March of 2010 I was obsessed with getting pregnant and then in November I just decided to stop worrying about it and it would happen when it happenes and now I am due September 29th and love seeing my babies pictures and hearing the heart beat every time I go to the doctor. Please don't give up but don't stress. It will happen.


Thank you for posting this, I, like many, am waiting for depo to wear off, to get AF back and to get the coveted BFP! thank you for sharing your story!!
so did i read that corrrectly, "it took you 10 months to get pregnant since your last shot" ?????:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## minni2906

Congrats, happygirl!

Wish it worked that way for all of us. It's been 14 months already since my last shot and O don't even have AF back regularly yet. UGH. :(


----------



## happygirl29

grace10209 said:


> happygirl29 said:
> 
> 
> Well I wanted to give everybody an update. I am 13 weeks pregnant yesterday. I was on depo for over 3 years and my last shot was March 5th of 2010 and got my period back in September. It took me 10 months to get pregnant since my last shot. I believe what helped me was the fact that I stopped thinking about getting pregnant. you can ask my husband but since March of 2010 I was obsessed with getting pregnant and then in November I just decided to stop worrying about it and it would happen when it happenes and now I am due September 29th and love seeing my babies pictures and hearing the heart beat every time I go to the doctor. Please don't give up but don't stress. It will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this, I, like many, am waiting for depo to wear off, to get AF back and to get the coveted BFP! thank you for sharing your story!!
> so did i read that corrrectly, "it took you 10 months to get pregnant since your last shot" ?????:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


You are correct it took me 10 months to get pregnant, however my doctor was surprised that it happened that quick. I think it varies person to person but it will happen. I think the key to it is you have to stop stressing about it. When I stopped stressing and worrying it happened. I wish the best for you and if you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## happygirl29

minni2906 said:


> Congrats, happygirl!
> 
> Wish it worked that way for all of us. It's been 14 months already since my last shot and O don't even have AF back regularly yet. UGH. :(

I am so sorry to hear about your struggle. I know that it could take up to two years for it to happen. I know it will happen for you. True everybody is different and it happens at different times for people but I believe that not stressing about and worrying about it helped me. I was just living everyday to its fullest. If you need anything please.let me know.


----------



## minni2906

happygirl29 said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, happygirl!
> 
> Wish it worked that way for all of us. It's been 14 months already since my last shot and O don't even have AF back regularly yet. UGH. :(
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your struggle. I know that it could take up to two years for it to happen. I know it will happen for you. True everybody is different and it happens at different times for people but I believe that not stressing about and worrying about it helped me. I was just living everyday to its fullest. If you need anything please.let me know.Click to expand...

Thanks, happygirl. I actually should try being more positive. I very much believe you that not worrying about it and not stressing will help. Last month after seeing my gyn, I got so fed up with not having answers, I stopped temping, I stopped checking CF and CP. I just lived my life day by day and let things happen. On the 22nd, I had EWCM for the first time in as long as I can remember. :thumbup: Even if I don't get a BFP this month, I am somewhat hopeful that AF may FINALLY show in April!


----------



## jess1983

Congratulations happygirl! I am so happy for you


----------



## minni2906

Former Depo users, I have a question.

Did anyone get their BFP BEFORE AF returned to normal?


----------



## Mom2Morgan

Hello ladies! Just wanted to say I was on depo from April 1994 until Nov.1997 the first time. My hubby and I conceived our first child in July 1998 after being put on clomid 50mg to "regulate my cycle" (as the doc said it). Never, not once, did he say depo causes fertility problems. So after taking clomid and getting pregnant the first try from the clomid, I never thought anything bad of it and went right back on the depo after our daughter's birth in March of 1999. We decided in June of 2011 (when I was due for next shot) that we was going to try for one more child. Still to this day... No period yet!! It has been a year this month since my last shot. I have been going to a fertility doctor since Oct. 2011. We have tried 1 round of clomid = No response (did not ovulate). 1 cycle of letrazole + ovidrel = 19mm follicle (BFN), Cycle #2 Follistim + ovidrel = 2 @ 22mm follicles and 1 @ 20mm follicle (BFN). Now on cycle #3 Follistim + ovidrel = 2 @21, an 18, 16, 15, and a 14 = in my 2 ww. Keeping fingers crossed! I wish my doctor would have informed me of the damage the depo can do! Wishing all of you the best of luck!!


----------



## cartwheelroll

Wow, well i cant believe I'm actually saying this but after being on depo for 6 years (last shot June 2010) AF was due any day now so, although I expected a BFN, took a test and guess what??? BFP!!! Agghh can't quite believe its true but took a second test and same again!!! Am booking docs appointment to be 100% sure but just couldn't keep the news to myself! Hope it gives you other depo ladies some hope, it's taken a while but it has finally happened!! Woop woop!


----------



## Mom2Morgan

cartwheelroll said:


> Wow, well i cant believe I'm actually saying this but after being on depo for 6 years (last shot June 2010) AF was due any day now so, although I expected a BFN, took a test and guess what??? BFP!!! Agghh can't quite believe its true but took a second test and same again!!! Am booking docs appointment to be 100% sure but just couldn't keep the news to myself! Hope it gives you other depo ladies some hope, it's taken a while but it has finally happened!! Woop woop!

Congrats to you!!! I hope you don't mind me asking.... how long did it take for your AF to start back? Wishing you the best!!:thumbup:


----------



## jess1983

cartwheelroll said:


> Wow, well i cant believe I'm actually saying this but after being on depo for 6 years (last shot June 2010) AF was due any day now so, although I expected a BFN, took a test and guess what??? BFP!!! Agghh can't quite believe its true but took a second test and same again!!! Am booking docs appointment to be 100% sure but just couldn't keep the news to myself! Hope it gives you other depo ladies some hope, it's taken a while but it has finally happened!! Woop woop!

congratulations that is awesome :happydance:


----------



## fwuffy50

Girlllsss i.need help :-( its been 19 months since my last shot. ahhh iv been threw hell.but my cycles are settling down. Blood test says im ovulatin but im having ramdom spotting from one period to another anyone gt any ideas wat can help this pls :-(


----------



## littlelegs83

Hi ladies, im totally confused because of this stupid injection.I should have had my last injection August 11, but decided we wanted to TTC. Had my first AF feb 26 lasted for 4 days. This month i have had pregnacy symptoms, and still no AF. 

Had really bad cramps monday like Af was coming but nothing. Took test thurs and BFN. 

Its so sad to read all these post because of depo, i wish it was explained to me better and i should have researched it before dr. gave it to me


Can depo trick my body?


----------



## fwuffy50

Yeaaaa i had al signs of been pregnant rite after stopping was horrible spent loads on tests :-(


----------



## Mom2Morgan

littlelegs83 said:


> Hi ladies, im totally confused because of this stupid injection.I should have had my last injection August 11, but decided we wanted to TTC. Had my first AF feb 26 lasted for 4 days. This month i have had pregnacy symptoms, and still no AF.
> 
> Had really bad cramps monday like Af was coming but nothing. Took test thurs and BFN.
> 
> Its so sad to read all these post because of depo, i wish it was explained to me better and i should have researched it before dr. gave it to me
> 
> 
> Can depo trick my body?

I know EXACTLY how you feel about wishing that these doctors would better inform us before they give us this POISON!!! I get soooo angry every negative hpt I take!! I have had some bad cramps and thought AF was coming the past several months but still....no show! This month marks a year since my last depo shot. Have you been to a RE? Just want to wish the very best!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Just thought I'd pop in and let you's know that I had my little girl on March 15th, a very healthy and happy 7lbs 4oz. I had a couple chemicals following being on depo but I think they were caused by my hormones still being messed up. I got pregnant with my daughter 9 months after I skipped my shot, the month that I decided to stop caring so much about ttc. Hang in there ladies, it'll happen and it's worth it when it does :dust: x


----------



## littlelegs83

Congrats to mommy2be20, thats really lovely news.

I was hoping the because i got af back in feb my body was getting back to normal. Usually we dont want a af to show, but i just want to feel normal again.

Booked to see dr. next week to have a rant to her, not that im expecting an answers. Just a waiting game now.


----------



## fwuffy50

All my doc says is oh what do u want us to do ur fine :-(


----------



## minni2906

I had my first AF after depo back in October, and I didn't get AF back again until just last Friday. I'm sorry ladies, but I figured I'd prepare you for what may happen. I saw my doc last month and she tried me on Prometrium but it didn't work. From there she said I needed to wait it out. Finally got AF last Friday. One can only hope she stays regular now.


----------



## Tassiegal

Time on depo: 3 months
End date: October 2011 (was due for another shot in Jan but decided to TTC instead)
Time it took AF to come back: Had a 4 day period in Feb after i took the pill for a month to get my AF back, but nothing since - now on CD 41.
Time it took to regulate: Nowhere near regular
bfp: Not yet :-(



I am so annoyed that i even took one shot of this evil drug again! I had it when i was 18 and it took me a while to fall pregnant with my first after i came off it, i wasn't really tracking cycles back then - so i don't know how long exactly - but i had age on my side then - now i don't!
Got a DR appointment for tomorrow morning - hopefully she will give me something to start AF as I have always been so very regular before and i would love to be that way again! So sorry i even took one shot of it. I fell with my other three kids first month and second month off the pill - and now i am just annoyed because i made the choice to do the stupid thing and go on Depo. UGH! I had some spotting yesterday - i was sure AF was coming - but today - nothing. I really just feel so down today and hopeless *sigh*


----------



## hazeleyes1556

Hey you all...again

Wanted to give an update. I took Depo for 9 months, and my last shot was Feb 2011, I got AF back October 2011 with the help of provera, but they have ranged from 23-35 days...no BFP yet

I have gotten positive OPKs but I still don't think I'm ovulating because I have no fertile CM and I've been ovulating on CD 9 or 10 which seems way to early....I'll post next positive OPK just to I know if it actually is positive.

I have another OB/GYN appointment on April 13th so hopefully she can give me some help.


----------



## minni2906

hazeleyes1556 said:


> Hey you all...again
> 
> Wanted to give an update. I took Depo for 9 months, and my last shot was Feb 2011, I got AF back October 2011 with the help of provera, but they have ranged from 23-35 days...no BFP yet
> 
> I have gotten positive OPKs but I still don't think I'm ovulating because I have no fertile CM and I've been ovulating on CD 9 or 10 which seems way to early....I'll post next positive OPK just to I know if it actually is positive.
> 
> I have another OB/GYN appointment on April 13th so hopefully she can give me some help.

Your story sounds a lot like mine, with the except that after I got AF in Oct, I didn't see her again until last Friday. I've never had a positive OPK though.. Only used them three times though. :haha: But, my last shot was also Feb 2011. I was on it for 3 years, though. 



I just need to vent a minute; I hate when people call this an "evil drug". I loved depo while I was on it and I guarantee when I'm done having kids, I will be taking a Vitamin D supplement and staying on depo until menopause!!! Just because your doctor didn't warn you about the side effects, doesn't mean the drug is "evil". I bet you never asked either! I know I didn't. My doc said "You probably won't get AF while on this." and I said "Sign me up!!!!!" :haha: Sorry, just needed to get that out.:flower:


----------



## Vonnie18

Hi Ladies,

Hope I can join you. I'm Yvonne and currently TTC#3, well not properly as yet because have just came off depo, fingers x'd it doesn't take too long for my periods to return.

Time on depo: 3 years
End date: last shot January which ended 21st March
Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet but only been 2 weeks

Looking forward to seeing all you ladies getting your BFP's soon :)


xx


----------



## jess1983

Vonnie18 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope I can join you. I'm Yvonne and currently TTC#3, well not properly as yet because have just came off depo, fingers x'd it doesn't take too long for my periods to return.
> 
> Time on depo: 3 years
> End date: last shot January which ended 21st March
> Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet but only been 2 weeks
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all you ladies getting your BFP's soon :)
> 
> 
> xx

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## sarahvegas

Hi girls 

im new to this forum. 

I was on depo for 1 year and my last injection was nov 2011 and my next should have been 16th feb. No such luck yet as a period. 

its nice to hear from everybody who is in the same position as me and hopefully we can all be online friends through trying to TTC. 

sending baby dust xxx


----------



## sarahvegas

Vonnie18 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope I can join you. I'm Yvonne and currently TTC#3, well not properly as yet because have just came off depo, fingers x'd it doesn't take too long for my periods to return.
> 
> Time on depo: 3 years
> End date: last shot January which ended 21st March
> Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet but only been 2 weeks
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all you ladies getting your BFP's soon :)
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Good luck too!
> 
> 
> im from england.


----------



## Vonnie18

sarahvegas said:


> Hi girls
> 
> im new to this forum.
> 
> I was on depo for 1 year and my last injection was nov 2011 and my next should have been 16th feb. No such luck yet as a period.
> 
> its nice to hear from everybody who is in the same position as me and hopefully we can all be online friends through trying to TTC.
> 
> sending baby dust xxx

Hello and welcome :)
How about being TTC buddies Sarah since we have come off depo round about the same time? x


----------



## hazeleyes1556

So I'm a little confused...:shrug:

I've been taking Evening Primrose Since AF started and I got some little globs of EWCM...but a negative OPK

I don't get it


----------



## Mom2Morgan

I just need to vent also and do NOT want to offend anyone by no means BUT I did ask my doctor all kinds of questions and even asked if it was healthy to not have an AF and any time I had a question they told me the depo was a safe birth control and NEVER not once said anything about causing fertility issues. I have done some reading up on things since all my problems began and now have found where there has been reports about a higher rate of breast cancer from depo users even. I feel as though there needs to be MAJOR WARNINGS on this drug!!


----------



## minni2906

All birth control is linked to breast cancer risk. Other birth controls are actually linked to endometrial and ovarian cancer risk as well. So shouldn't there be MAJOR WARNINGS on all birth control? Or should they just take all birth control off the market since there is too much risk? :shrug: Not logical.

All the medicines we put into our bodies have major risks, but it doesn't stop people from taking them. And there's no MAJOR WARNING on them either.

Just my opinion. :flower:


----------



## Mom2Morgan

You stated that you hated when people call Depo an "evil drug". In my own opinion, I agree...IT IS!!! We have the right to "vent" also!! It is, what it is...EVIL Posion!! This is hard on some of us ladies that have been trying to conceive and was not told of the issues it may cause!


----------



## Vonnie18

I agree with you, I went on depo 2 separate times given by 2 separate professions and not once was I informed about how long it may take to come out of my system!! I only realised this on researching it myself and had I known I would have chosen a different method of bc x


----------



## Mom2Morgan

Vonnie18 said:


> I agree with you, I went on depo 2 separate times given by 2 separate professions and not once was I informed about how long it may take to come out of my system!! I only realised this on researching it myself and had I known I would have chosen a different method of bc x

Just want to wish you the best of luck! I too would have chosen another form of BC! They are coming out with a LOT of bad stuff on the Depo! If I may ask, are you going to a fertility specialist? I am and have been on fertility meds 4 different times and still no AF.:cry:


----------



## sarahvegas

Hi vonnie 18 

i would love to be buddies. 

Does anyone know how to add friends on this site or private message anyone?

cheers

sarah


----------



## Mom2Morgan

sarahvegas said:


> Hi vonnie 18
> 
> i would love to be buddies.
> 
> Does anyone know how to add friends on this site or private message anyone?
> 
> cheers
> 
> sarah

Hi Sarah! Just click on the persons user name and then a box will pop up and then go from there. I just learned today...lol


----------



## Vonnie18

Mom2Morgan said:


> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you, I went on depo 2 separate times given by 2 separate professions and not once was I informed about how long it may take to come out of my system!! I only realised this on researching it myself and had I known I would have chosen a different method of bc x
> 
> Just want to wish you the best of luck! I too would have chosen another form of BC! They are coming out with a LOT of bad stuff on the Depo! If I may ask, are you going to a fertility specialist? I am and have been on fertility meds 4 different times and still no AF.:cry:Click to expand...

Only been off depo for almost 3 weeks so not yet, really hoping it won't get that far. Sorry to hear AF hasn't shown it's face yet. Keep your chin up though hunni xx


----------



## Vonnie18

Mom2Morgan said:
 

> sarahvegas said:
> 
> 
> Hi vonnie 18
> 
> i would love to be buddies.
> 
> Does anyone know how to add friends on this site or private message anyone?
> 
> cheers
> 
> sarah
> 
> Hi Sarah! Just click on the persons user name and then a box will pop up and then go from there. I just learned today...lolClick to expand...

WSS^ also if you click on user cp at the top of forum that'll take you in to your profile where you can add friends from there if you know their username x


----------



## sarahvegas

Mom2Morgan said:


> sarahvegas said:
> 
> 
> Hi vonnie 18
> 
> i would love to be buddies.
> 
> Does anyone know how to add friends on this site or private message anyone?
> 
> cheers
> 
> sarah
> 
> Hi Sarah! Just click on the persons user name and then a box will pop up and then go from there. I just learned today...lolClick to expand...

Ive added both of you ! 

Looking forward to getting to know you both.

Vonnie so you have two children already. This will be our first. we have been married 3 years in october where we got married in Las vegas.


----------



## minni2906

Mom2Morgan said:


> You stated that you hated when people call Depo an "evil drug". In my own opinion, I agree...IT IS!!! We have the right to "vent" also!! It is, what it is...EVIL Posion!! This is hard on some of us ladies that have been trying to conceive and was not told of the issues it may cause!

I never said you couldn't vent, just wanted to provide some more facts.
You say it's hard on "us ladies that have been trying to conceive" like I haven't been......


----------



## Mom2Morgan

May I ask what facts you have provided? Just a question. You did seem a little snappy when you didn't like someone on here referring to the depo as an evil drug and even doubted us questioning our doctor. I do wish you the best and every other lady here trying to conceive.


----------



## sherylb

So glad to see this argument stopped 2 days ago.  I have obviously not been following the past few days. 

Hi to all the newbies to this thread and BnB. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## sarahvegas

sherylb said:


> So glad to see this argument stopped 2 days ago.  I have obviously not been following the past few days.
> 
> Hi to all the newbies to this thread and BnB. Good luck to all of you!


Hello sheryl

How long have you been off the depo injection?


----------



## sherylb

I have actually had my baby and am back on it. I just don't have the heart to have someone else take over the thread. I had my last shot pre-baby April 2010, conceived March 2011 and she was born 11/13/11.

My doctor gave me the option of depo post-pardom and that was basically it. Since I didn't miss AF one bit I just got back on it and am sure to have plenty of calcium in my diet. I wanted to do Paraguard but he said I had to have AF first and since I am BFing I don't have one and have no idea when I will. I definitely can't handle 2 babies close in age so I didn't want to risk waiting to see.


----------



## colourful20

Hi all

I was also on depo. I had my last injection January 2011. For the last year after coming off my cycles became very short and AF only lasted a day. I then started taking Cassava supplements. The first full cycle of taking it my cycles increased from an average of 23 days to 26 days and I had what I would term a proper AF - 4 days. At the end of my second cycle of Cassava I got my BFP. It was almost a year to the day that Depo should have been out of my system.

Good luck to all TTC


----------



## sherylb

Congrats on your :bfp:! You must be excited!


----------



## jess1983

congratulations! that is awesome :)


----------



## minni2906

Mom2Morgan said:


> May I ask what facts you have provided? Just a question. You did seem a little snappy when you didn't like someone on here referring to the depo as an evil drug and even doubted us questioning our doctor. I do wish you the best and every other lady here trying to conceive.

Did you not read my post? I provided more facts of other BC being linked to cancers. I in no way intended to be snappy. I just don't like the term "evil drug". It's not cocaine. :haha: Yes, I doubted people asked their doctors. I know I didn't, and I am positive there are more on this thread who didn't either. Just because you are an exception, doesn't mean the generalization can't be made.

Again, I didn't mean to come off snappy, if that was the case. And I wish all the depo ladies the best as well.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i specifically asked my dr he said my fertiltity wouldnt be affected.i could get pregnant after my shot was due. i was ttc 2.5yrs and feel depo is great for some people but i felt it gave me nothing but hell and misery


----------



## Mom2Morgan

Good morning, ladies! I went to my RE Tuesday and she put me on Estrace 2mg 2 x's a day TRYING to jump start some sort of cycle. She said that the ONLY time she prescribes depo provera is when she has a patient with endometriosis and they are finished with having children because of the fertility issues it DOES cause. Wish my OBGYN would have said that a long time ago!!! Keeping my fx's in hopes that this medicine works!


----------



## minni2906

It really depends on the person. There are people out there who were late getting their shot and ended up pregnant, and there are people who take 2.5 years or longer to conceive. Like any medication, it affects everyone differently, that's why there are many options.

Best of luck to you on the new meds, Mom2Morgan.


----------



## gnome86

i ended up pregnant and wasnt late for my shot but miscarried at 5 weeks. Everyones bodies are different and while i know there are so many people who depo works great for, I only wish I had been one of them. Had the miscarriage in 2009, last depo shot later in 2009, sposed to ware off march 2010 n hasnt. I thought it was a godsend until it messed with me. i love that depo works for some coz it is so convenient but hates what it does to others, as i know from my own experience. x


----------



## Mom2Morgan

True, there is many options out there but when they tell of different options they should tell ALL the facts not "sugar coat" it and when a patient asks questions, the doctors should be honest about it.


----------



## Mom2Morgan

gnome86 said:


> i ended up pregnant and wasnt late for my shot but miscarried at 5 weeks. Everyones bodies are different and while i know there are so many people who depo works great for, I only wish I had been one of them. Had the miscarriage in 2009, last depo shot later in 2009, sposed to ware off march 2010 n hasnt. I thought it was a godsend until it messed with me. i love that depo works for some coz it is so convenient but hates what it does to others, as i know from my own experience. x

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hey ladies, so after coming off injection end of March I had slight spotting and brown discharge a few days ago! Thought it was start of period but not so sure. Going to test next week to see if there is any chance I may get a BFP!

How is everyone? X


----------



## gnome86

Hey Vonnie! FXD you do get a BFP, some people depo wears off real quick for, hopefully you'll be one of them! 
I'm frustrated as had 1st hol in years last month n took norethisterone for a week to avoid AF going on hol with me-at the appt i asked for the tablets, i also asked for further investigation re fertility as is over 2 years BC free now -that particular doctor didnt tell me what a diff doc told me last week, that even though i only took it for a week, it could add an extra 6 months on to my ttc time :( and low and behold no AF this month so cycles messed up. 
But hey, got to arrange house move in next few months so gonna focus on that instead while me lady parts re-organise themselves :) What date you testing? x


----------



## sherylb

Gnome -- the code in your signature is the wrong type. The one you want is under Signature: PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code on Lilypie.


----------



## jme84

I can't believe it but after 22 months of ttc after depo I am finally pregant. Doc office just called back to tell me blood test was positive. I got a very slight positive yesterday 14dpo.


----------



## Mom2Morgan

jme84 said:


> I can't believe it but after 22 months of ttc after depo I am finally pregant. Doc office just called back to tell me blood test was positive. I got a very slight positive yesterday 14dpo.


CONGRATS!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## jess1983

jme84 said:


> I can't believe it but after 22 months of ttc after depo I am finally pregant. Doc office just called back to tell me blood test was positive. I got a very slight positive yesterday 14dpo.

:happydance: congratulations that is awesome :hugs:


----------



## sarahvegas

Congrats!


----------



## minni2906

Congratulations, jme!!:happydance::happydance:
Did you do anything different? Have any signs?


----------



## jme84

This cycle I did a really relaxed approch. We went on vacation and I didn't take my temp or you opks. I just guessed when o was based on bodies signs. This was my second month break from clomid.
The first symptom looking back was at 11dpo I had creamy cm but it stretchy and watery off and on. Friday 12dpo I was really hot and started to notice a stronger sense of smell. That same night I got really nauseated to the point I almost threw up. But after all those months of trying I didn't really believe it was real. Even when I was getting really light BFP. I know everyone says to just relax and I really hated that saying but it might have been what finally did it for me.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Anyone come off depo march 2011 only had one shot and still not regular. Had one in jan, nothing in feb then LMP march 17th had 6 or 7 bfps but the lines never got darker, faded and then went to negative so probably chemical preg. Still not had any bleed, not even spotting since lmp. Blood tests confirmed hgc levels below 5 so defo not preg now. Getting stressed out as no idea what cd I'm on....

Any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Vonnie18

jme84 said:


> I can't believe it but after 22 months of ttc after depo I am finally pregant. Doc office just called back to tell me blood test was positive. I got a very slight positive yesterday 14dpo.

Huge congrats....here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

gnome86 said:


> Hey Vonnie! FXD you do get a BFP, some people depo wears off real quick for, hopefully you'll be one of them!
> I'm frustrated as had 1st hol in years last month n took norethisterone for a week to avoid AF going on hol with me-at the appt i asked for the tablets, i also asked for further investigation re fertility as is over 2 years BC free now -that particular doctor didnt tell me what a diff doc told me last week, that even though i only took it for a week, it could add an extra 6 months on to my ttc time :( and low and behold no AF this month so cycles messed up.
> But hey, got to arrange house move in next few months so gonna focus on that instead while me lady parts re-organise themselves :) What date you testing? x

Aww, that's not too good hun. At least you can try and concentrate on moving house for the next wee while. You never know, it might happen when you least expect it :) 
I've still not tested yet, was very tempted today but didn't lol x


----------



## Vonnie18

Lisaloo82 said:


> Anyone come off depo march 2011 only had one shot and still not regular. Had one in jan, nothing in feb then LMP march 17th had 6 or 7 bfps but the lines never got darker, faded and then went to negative so probably chemical preg. Still not had any bleed, not even spotting since lmp. Blood tests confirmed hgc levels below 5 so defo not preg now. Getting stressed out as no idea what cd I'm on....
> 
> Any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks ladies xxx

Sorry Hun, not got any advice but just wanted to say sorry about your chemical pregnancy xx


----------



## sarahvegas

Hows the pregnancy?


----------



## sherylb

JME I read a bit of your journal. :hugs:

Ladies, JME has an :angel:


----------



## sla545

I know I am a little late to the game but I think this is my thread!!

I seriously never thought I would be that girl agonizing over my period, worried about ovulating or cm since getting pregnant with my first child was so stinkin easy, but here I am.

Boo:( I hate Depo. I got my last shot in July 2011 after being on Depo for 4 years. If my physician would have told me how hard it can be to conceive after getting off I never would have gone on it. 

I am still without af and ready to have another child. My son turned 7 in January. If we are not pregnant by the end of the year, we will not continue to try. We decided in late Fall and told our siblings that we wanted to conceive and now both of my sister-in-laws got pregnant within 3 months (it is very hard for me since neither of them wanted to be pregnant, very happy for them both though!!). I dont want to be left behind and it would be so great if our kids could be close in age. Their babies will be 3 weeks apart!

For months have had really sore breasts (painfully sore!) so that I think I am getting AF back, but nothing and then soreness goes away. Had blook work done yesterday to test Prolactin, Estradiol, LH, and something else. If all is normal, I am going to ask to go on a Provera/Clomid treatment. 

Im anxiously awaiting the lab results!


----------



## sherylb

Good luck SLA! It sounds like you are going through a lot with 2 pregger SILs.


----------



## grace10209

Hi All
Im wondering what you all think about taking provera and clomid to get your BFP?
I am still waiting for AF and O, my shot was due Feb 23 and I didn't get it. So August 23 will be 6 months of nothing..........and Im thinking about asking my MD to put me on both. Im starting acupuncture this week in hopes that it will help me O and then get AF, but I also want a backup plan and have found some women that are doing provera and others that are doing provera and clomid together...........

There may even be someone in this thread somewhere that has taken these meds.....
thoughts?


----------



## jme84

I took both clomid and provera to get things started for me. I will say that it is very important to have a doc that knows what they are doing. My obgyn put me on 50mg of clomid and provera that month my progesterone came back at 9 he said we want progesterone over 14 to have ovulated. 2nd month 50mg progesterone was like .4 still no o so he increased my dose to 100 mg. 3rd month still no o fourth month at 150mg I finally got my progesterone above 15. To be sure I would continue to o he up in again to 200mg. After six months of clomid I got tired of not being monitored and doctor refused to do any other tests. I decided to go to a RE who told me that anything over 5 on progesterone is ovulation and that high doses of clomid thins your lining and make your cm hostile and makes it harder to get pregnant. He had me stop clomid for two months and the 2nd month I got my BFP which sadly ended in a mc. All I am saying is that be careful with clomid at high doses. 
I have no way of knowing if the Clomid and provera helped me get started or if just enough time past and clomid was out of my system. My plan when my next cylce starts is to go back to RE for a bunch of tests and then clomid and progesterone or Femera. If you have any other questions just let me know.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs:


sla545 said:


> I know I am a little late to the game but I think this is my thread!!
> 
> I seriously never thought I would be that girl agonizing over my period, worried about ovulating or cm since getting pregnant with my first child was so stinkin easy, but here I am.
> 
> Boo:( I hate Depo. I got my last shot in July 2011 after being on Depo for 4 years. If my physician would have told me how hard it can be to conceive after getting off I never would have gone on it.
> 
> I am still without af and ready to have another child. My son turned 7 in January. If we are not pregnant by the end of the year, we will not continue to try. We decided in late Fall and told our siblings that we wanted to conceive and now both of my sister-in-laws got pregnant within 3 months (it is very hard for me since neither of them wanted to be pregnant, very happy for them both though!!). I dont want to be left behind and it would be so great if our kids could be close in age. Their babies will be 3 weeks apart!
> 
> For months have had really sore breasts (painfully sore!) so that I think I am getting AF back, but nothing and then soreness goes away. Had blook work done yesterday to test Prolactin, Estradiol, LH, and something else. If all is normal, I am going to ask to go on a Provera/Clomid treatment.
> 
> Im anxiously awaiting the lab results!

:hugs: I had all my tests all come back fine.Got pregnant the following month:thumbup:

it took 2.5yrs ttc. awful :(


Id def ask ur dr about provera.I wish i had.I didnt get my cycle back properly ever. Took over a yr to get any af atall. x


----------



## grace10209

jme84 said:


> I took both clomid and provera to get things started for me. I will say that it is very important to have a doc that knows what they are doing. My obgyn put me on 50mg of clomid and provera that month my progesterone came back at 9 he said we want progesterone over 14 to have ovulated. 2nd month 50mg progesterone was like .4 still no o so he increased my dose to 100 mg. 3rd month still no o fourth month at 150mg I finally got my progesterone above 15. To be sure I would continue to o he up in again to 200mg. After six months of clomid I got tired of not being monitored and doctor refused to do any other tests. I decided to go to a RE who told me that anything over 5 on progesterone is ovulation and that high doses of clomid thins your lining and make your cm hostile and makes it harder to get pregnant. He had me stop clomid for two months and the 2nd month I got my BFP which sadly ended in a mc. All I am saying is that be careful with clomid at high doses.
> I have no way of knowing if the Clomid and provera helped me get started or if just enough time past and clomid was out of my system. My plan when my next cylce starts is to go back to RE for a bunch of tests and then clomid and progesterone or Femera. If you have any other questions just let me know.


Yes how long after depo did you start the provera and clomid? As I mentioned August will be 6 months since depo was due, is that too soon? I dont want to "do nothing" - Im turning 36 next month and the age thing is also against me :(


----------



## grace10209

Also................
and this COULD BE TMI SO WARNING!!!!!!

Everytime we bd, I wait 15 min to get up and before I do I use an instead cup and leave it for a few hrs, just "incase". 

sunday, i took out the instead cup and there was some blood in it.............??????

Any clue what this could be? nothing bad I hope. when I wiped there was barely anything on tissue, any thoughts?


QUESTION

Yesterday and today when i wiped there was the SLIGHTEST bit of color on the tissue, like a light light pink, Im praying its 'something' - i dont think i should call it spotting as its not on my underwear? Im hoping maybe its PRE-O spotting, or the start of AF??? i have no clue.

thoughts? and thank you!


----------



## jme84

I waited a little over a year but wish I would have gone in sooner. Since your 36 I would call for appointment now. See what doc thinks. I am not sure about slight amount of blood fxd af is coming back for visit and you can regulate soon.


----------



## sla545

sla545 said:


> I know I am a little late to the game but I think this is my thread!!
> 
> I seriously never thought I would be that girl agonizing over my period, worried about ovulating or cm since getting pregnant with my first child was so stinkin easy, but here I am.
> 
> Boo:( I hate Depo. I got my last shot in July 2011 after being on Depo for 4 years. If my physician would have told me how hard it can be to conceive after getting off I never would have gone on it.
> 
> I am still without af and ready to have another child. My son turned 7 in January. If we are not pregnant by the end of the year, we will not continue to try. We decided in late Fall and told our siblings that we wanted to conceive and now both of my sister-in-laws got pregnant within 3 months (it is very hard for me since neither of them wanted to be pregnant, very happy for them both though!!). I dont want to be left behind and it would be so great if our kids could be close in age. Their babies will be 3 weeks apart!
> 
> For months have had really sore breasts (painfully sore!) so that I think I am getting AF back, but nothing and then soreness goes away. Had blook work done yesterday to test Prolactin, Estradiol, LH, and something else. If all is normal, I am going to ask to go on a Provera/Clomid treatment.
> 
> Im anxiously awaiting the lab results!

So I am thanking the fertility gods! The day my md called with lab results I randomly started AF!! Im still in shock. Considering it was 5 days I am going to consider it a true Af. Now I guess we will just have to wait and see. My md did give me the rx for provera since the call was before i started. I was sp so worried they she would say no about the provera and possibly clomid if necessary but she was encouraging about getting things going. Anyone have any good threads to suggest for info about charting your cycle and cm, etc? I have never done this before and have lots to learn. Or is there info on this thread i can go back and read?


----------



## grace10209

sla545 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> I know I am a little late to the game but I think this is my thread!!
> 
> I seriously never thought I would be that girl agonizing over my period, worried about ovulating or cm since getting pregnant with my first child was so stinkin easy, but here I am.
> 
> Boo:( I hate Depo. I got my last shot in July 2011 after being on Depo for 4 years. If my physician would have told me how hard it can be to conceive after getting off I never would have gone on it.
> 
> I am still without af and ready to have another child. My son turned 7 in January. If we are not pregnant by the end of the year, we will not continue to try. We decided in late Fall and told our siblings that we wanted to conceive and now both of my sister-in-laws got pregnant within 3 months (it is very hard for me since neither of them wanted to be pregnant, very happy for them both though!!). I dont want to be left behind and it would be so great if our kids could be close in age. Their babies will be 3 weeks apart!
> 
> For months have had really sore breasts (painfully sore!) so that I think I am getting AF back, but nothing and then soreness goes away. Had blook work done yesterday to test Prolactin, Estradiol, LH, and something else. If all is normal, I am going to ask to go on a Provera/Clomid treatment.
> 
> Im anxiously awaiting the lab results!
> 
> So I am thanking the fertility gods! The day my md called with lab results I randomly started AF!! Im still in shock. Considering it was 5 days I am going to consider it a true Af. Now I guess we will just have to wait and see. My md did give me the rx for provera since the call was before i started. I was sp so worried they she would say no about the provera and possibly clomid if necessary but she was encouraging about getting things going. Anyone have any good threads to suggest for info about charting your cycle and cm, etc? I have never done this before and have lots to learn. Or is there info on this thread i can go back and read?Click to expand...


Hi 
Im charting my temps and cm, etc. I use tcoyf.com its wonderful.
you can look at all the charts in the gallery to learn, also i have the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility which goes along with the website. its wonderful


----------



## grace10209

jme84 said:


> I waited a little over a year but wish I would have gone in sooner. Since your 36 I would call for appointment now. See what doc thinks. I am not sure about slight amount of blood fxd af is coming back for visit and you can regulate soon.



So, I am turning 36 in a few weeks, I have a drs. appt scheduled for June 7th.
I'm going to ask about Provera and possibly Clomid. My questions to you all is:
1) When should I start provera? is NOW too soon? in June it will be 4 months since my shot was due.......
2) Then when should I ask to start clomid? is NOW too soon? again 4 months since shot was due.
3) should I ask to start provera now and then if no O, then ask to add in Clomid in August (when im 6 months out) 

Is there such a thing as starting these meds "too soon"? Hubby doesn't want me to get any meds, he wants to me "WAIT and let it happen naturally" :shrug: :help:
My age is what worries me.........
Im also start acupuncture tonight so that can only help right?


----------



## sla545

Thanks Grace10209!!


----------



## sherylb

I read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and used fertilityfriend.com to chart.


----------



## jme84

Grace I think ask your doc. I don't know how soon is too soon.


----------



## ckylesworld

I am 35 and just finished my 3rd round of clomid with my obgyn and am going to a fertility specialist at the first of July. I am going to take the next month off of meds to get my system clean.
Is there anything I need to ask for or do when I go since I was on depo? 
My last shot was June 2011 and I have had a period since january (took provera once to induce it and have had one ever since)


----------



## Mom2Morgan

Good morning ladies! I haven't posted in a few weeks or so. This trying to conceive with no success really got me down in the dumps. Stimmed 3 times... all BFN's. It has been over a year since my last depo and still had not got AF even with the follistim and ovidrel cycles. I went back to my RE on April 9th and she put me on Estrace for 6 weeks and said that SHOULD build linning up and AF SHOULD come and if not then she would do a biopsy of my uterus linning to see if the depo was still affecting it. I prayed I would not have to go through that because I have heard it is very painful. Well, this past Monday would have been six weeks and FINALLY Sunday night (1 day shy of the 6 wk mark) AF started to rear her head. I was so overjoyed I was in tears to see some form of an AF. It was only spotting so the RE wanted to do bw and U/S. A few hours after I came home the AF went into full swing!! It was like the doc opened the door and didn't close it back...haha. It has been the first time in 13 years since I have had one but am happy that I may have another chance at having another baby. Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi All
I Went for my 1st acupuncture last night. really enjoyed it, thinking positive thoughts and that its going to help. I feel cramping and like "something" is happening, not sure if its pre-O, my god im praying it is.....
Im on cd79 or 80today, I forget, temps look like I could O anyday, just WAITING AND WAITING. 
Going to MD on June 7th, going to ask for Provera to start, If I haven't gotten AF by then. 
Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## ckylesworld

Well plans have changed. Not going to the RE anymore. I need to cancel that. My obgyn finally called me back and said that everything looked good and it looked like my cycles are back to normal after depo since being on clomid for 3 months. She wants me to do natural this month and only come in for progesterone test at cd21 (or 7 days after O) Im pretty happy and hope she is right. We will see.


----------



## sherylb

Sounds good and like it will be less expensive since you are avoiding the specialist.


----------



## grace10209

So maybe this will be your month doing it natural! good luck girl :)


----------



## ckylesworld

sherylb said:


> Sounds good and like it will be less expensive since you are avoiding the specialist.

Thats exactly what I was thinking $$$



grace10209 said:


> So maybe this will be your month doing it natural! good luck girl :)

I know I really hope so. I know that when you quit thinking about it thats when it happens so I am trying hard to relax and just let nature take its course. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## sla545

I want to start using OPKs, anyone have any suggestions on what brands I should or shouldnt buy or where to get them online? Thanks ladies!


----------



## ckylesworld

Clearblue digital are the best I think. U can get them on amazon 20 for $30 they have been great for me. U get a smiley face if it's posative, no guessing.


----------



## jme84

I like the clear blue digital but I also buy Wondfo online for really cheap I buy like 50 opks 10 hcg test for about 9.99 plus. Then it's not so expensive to pee on multiple stripes a day when ic look positive I pee on clear blue to get smiley.


----------



## sherylb

I liked the cheepo HPTs. I didn't really use the ovulation strips but I tried them. They are more hastle to me trying to figure out if the line is dark enough. I much preferred temping throughout the month so I could see how consistent I was (every month CD21) and confirm that I actually did O so we could break from DTD.


----------



## grace10209

sherylb said:


> I liked the cheepo HPTs. I didn't really use the ovulation strips but I tried them. They are more hastle to me trying to figure out if the line is dark enough. I much preferred temping throughout the month so I could see how consistent I was (every month CD21) and confirm that I actually did O so we could break from DTD.

Wow, so it was every month cd21???? that is awesome! Im so hoping that once I O that my cycle will be something like this. So i can pinpoint O easier. 

Thanks!


----------



## grace10209

Question for you guys. I have been taking FertilAid since Feb, when my shot was due. its supposed to help with the female system, AF, O and conceiving. Im still waiting to get AF and Im on CD80 !!!

on June 7th, 2 weeks from now, I go to Dr. where I am goign to ask to be put on Provera or something to help me get my period. My question is........
should I stop the FertilAid now and have 2 weeks of taking NOTHING before I go??? 

Thoughts? 

my temps "look" like I could O at anytime, I did have some cramping and light pink on my tissue a few days ago and then nothing :(


----------



## jme84

I think I would stop the fertiliaid. If they want to do any testing it might alter how the test come out. You also can not take fertilitiaid with clomid just fyi.


----------



## sherylb

grace10209 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I liked the cheepo HPTs. I didn't really use the ovulation strips but I tried them. They are more hastle to me trying to figure out if the line is dark enough. I much preferred temping throughout the month so I could see how consistent I was (every month CD21) and confirm that I actually did O so we could break from DTD.
> 
> Wow, so it was every month cd21???? that is awesome! Im so hoping that once I O that my cycle will be something like this. So i can pinpoint O easier.
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

The 3 months that I have O marked on my chart it is ALL CD21 which I thought was great!


----------



## sla545

I am 28 and had never charted or really even paid attention to whether my cycles were regular before I went on depo and had my first son, so I am really hoping that they are! Well, actually really hoping to get a BFP this cycle (who isn't!!:) ), but who knows if everything is going the right way since this is my first AF after depo. I am temping/checking cm but also want to try out the OPK's if we dont get a BFP this cycle. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## gnome86

Just looked at my ttc ticker for first time in ages. :( :( :( however am moving into nice big house soon so gonna have plenty space for a bub when he happens. been saying for ages on another thread i have a feeling june is my month but now seen ticker realsed just ent gonna happen. still, trying to enforce positive mental attitude so will make every effort not to get low again bout ttc n if no luck by october gona have to go back to docs coz clearly something broken since had my daughter :/


----------



## missjenn

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread.

On Depo 10 years
Shot was due May 1st 2012, did not go.
NO AF Yet

I'm looking for support and advice as I've read through all the horror stories on the internet :-(.

Last week I went to the washroom and had a bunch of black and brown blood but that was it. I have had no period the entire time on depo. The doctor told me it was just old blood that was stored in my uterus and then released....nothing to do with AF or pregnancy. This was a doctor from a regular clinic...not a gynecologist. On the waiting list to see one and on a waiting list for an ultra sound to make sure everything is okay there.

Had anyone had that type of bleeding for one day and then nothing?


----------



## Mom2Morgan

Hi Jenn! Just wanted to send lots of baby dust your way. I was on depo for 4 1/2 years the first time and then back on it again for about 12 years. My last shot was March of 2011 and finally just started my FIRST AF since coming off of the depo!!!! Never thought I would ever be happy to see her but I was. The doctor tried almost everything and then decided to try me on Estrace tablets to build my lining up for 6 weeks and then AF came full force!! I was glad to see it come but also glad to see it go too...lol. At least you are seeing some sign of an AF trying to come on her own so that is GREAT!! Just wanted to wish you the best and keep us posted!


----------



## missjenn

Thanks! I'm not sure if it was AF but I'm hopeful its a sign that it is coming! Are you on a regular cycle now? I've seen a lot of success stories on here but Im turning 32 and I feel like my clock is ticking so the sooner the better for me!


----------



## Mom2Morgan

May was my first cycle and it only came with the help of the Estrace 2mg 2X a day. My RE wants to see if I can cycle on my own (unmedicated) this month. I hope and pray I do since it has been over a year since my last shot (March 2011). At least you are not as old as me...I'm 39! I hope and pray for the both of us!


----------



## missjenn

Good luck!! Hope it works for you!


----------



## JustFluffy

Time on depo: 6 months
End date: May 2011
Time it took AF to come back: August (started the pill)
Time it took to regulate: HA, regular? What is regular?
bfp: Not yet...


----------



## sherylb

If anyone has extra time and wants to see if there are updates to add to the list that would be great. My LO is 7 months tomorrow and her first tooth came through today. :-D


----------



## missjenn

Awww...your little one looks so sweet!!!!

Hmm...this morning it looks like I got my period...not sure if it's a true one or not.

Shot was due between May 1st and May 15th.

Had what I assume was breakthrough bleeding on June 2nd as it was just that evening and that was it.

This morning I woke-up with the same thing and I am hoping this is my actual period this time. Guess I'll know more tomorrow if AF is still here!


----------



## missjenn

Hi Justfluffy! Do you know if you are ovulating?


----------



## missjenn

I have an ultra sound on June 21st just to make sure everything looks right.


----------



## missjenn

To sla545,

How long were you on depo for?


----------



## sherylb

missjenn said:


> To sla545,
> 
> How long were you on depo for?

She has previously posted that it was 4 years. On the front page it shows everyone who has provided how long they were on depo for and when their last shot was FYI. :thumbup: I am sure there are :bfp: missing b/c I have stayed pretty busy entertaining my LO.


----------



## missjenn

oops...thanks! Checking the front page now!


----------



## JustFluffy

missjenn said:


> Hi Justfluffy! Do you know if you are ovulating?

Missjenn, I actually went to the Gyno yesterday, he doesn't think I am ovulating so he put me on Clomid, it was actually perfect timing because I was able to start taking it last night! Wish me luck, for regular cycles and the BFP!!!


----------



## JustFluffy

missjenn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread.
> 
> On Depo 10 years
> Shot was due May 1st 2012, did not go.
> NO AF Yet
> 
> I'm looking for support and advice as I've read through all the horror stories on the internet :-(.
> 
> Last week I went to the washroom and had a bunch of black and brown blood but that was it. I have had no period the entire time on depo. The doctor told me it was just old blood that was stored in my uterus and then released....nothing to do with AF or pregnancy. This was a doctor from a regular clinic...not a gynecologist. On the waiting list to see one and on a waiting list for an ultra sound to make sure everything is okay there.
> 
> Had anyone had that type of bleeding for one day and then nothing?

Missjenn, I was on depo twice, the first time I was on for four years and my AF came back 5 months after my last shot. This time, I started taking the pill two months after my last injection and was having regular cycles while on the pill. When I cam off the pill everything went nuts! I would have cycles from 7 days to 42 days! It is not uncommon for such irregularity when coming off depo. My last shot was 13 months ago, still not regular, and just got put on Clomid. The only thing I would have done differently was went to see my Gyno sooner! I know we hate to wait, but give it a few months and see where you are, unless you have a doctor that will see you sooner!


----------



## Mom2Morgan

Time on depo: 12 years the second and last time on it. 
End date: March 2011 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: May 2012 (induced with Estrace)
Time it took to regulate: Not regular yet


----------



## missjenn

Hey JustFluffy,

It's funny...when you want to be pregnant you just want it to happen today....the waiting game is cruel! I'm on a waiting list for an appointment with a gyno and was told it probably won't happen this summer :-(. I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful that it will happen before then. I think I am actually on a true period as this is day 2! I guess the good news is that i got my period exactly 1 month from when my last injection was due so hopefully I get a BFP this month! That would be fantastic!! I'm trying to figure out when I will ovulate after AF leaves without buying those kits....so expensive!! I think I will just:sex::sex every day after it leaves and hope for the best!!!


----------



## sherylb

Jenn - read up on BBT - you can chart your temperature to confirm whether you are ovulating or not. I just used a $3 digital thermometer from Target, not a BBT one.


----------



## sla545

missjenn said:


> Hey JustFluffy,
> 
> It's funny...when you want to be pregnant you just want it to happen today....the waiting game is cruel! I'm on a waiting list for an appointment with a gyno and was told it probably won't happen this summer :-(. I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful that it will happen before then. I think I am actually on a true period as this is day 2! I guess the good news is that i got my period exactly 1 month from when my last injection was due so hopefully I get a BFP this month! That would be fantastic!! I'm trying to figure out when I will ovulate after AF leaves without buying those kits....so expensive!! I think I will just:sex::sex every day after it leaves and hope for the best!!!

missjenn- although it did take 10 months to get AF back for me, I just went through cycle 1. it was a regular normal cycle with O right in the middle, so things are working just fine. I didnt get a BFP this cycle as I got AF today, but at least things are working the way they are supposed to. Hopefully the same goes for you too!


----------



## missjenn

Thanks guys!

Glad that you got your "O"...that's great news!

I did buy a BBT thermometer and if I understand correctly I should start charting my BBt the day after my period ends?


----------



## missjenn

Looks like our cycles may be close together then...I got AF yesterday


----------



## jme84

It's actually better to start doing temp on cd 1. But I don't think it would hurt to just start in the morning.


----------



## sla545

missjenn said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Glad that you got your "O"...that's great news!
> 
> I did buy a BBT thermometer and if I understand correctly I should start charting my BBt the day after my period ends?

I would just chart it all the time if I were you. It might help to identify patterns. I am charting mine this whole cycle, the only reason I didnt chart through AF last cycle was because I hadnt learned about it yet! Good luck!


----------



## missjenn

Thanks guys. I will definitely start tracking tomorrow morning!


----------



## sherylb

You can see my link to my chart in my signature. The 3 months that I charted I was extremely lucky and Oed the same day every month so was able to conceive right away when we got the Ok from the doctor to TTC again. (I had to have part of my cervix removed after an abnormal pap and had to wait for a normal one a few months later)


----------



## missjenn

Thanks! I'm checking it out now.


----------



## sla545

well missjenn, well just have to be TTC buddies!


----------



## missjenn

I agree 

Not sure if I am adding my chart correctly or not but the link is below.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-06-19&mode=a&ts=1339699240&u=


----------



## sherylb

Assuming it is the same you need to set up a homepage url


----------



## missjenn

It looks like you need to be a paying member of fertility friend in order to setup a hyperlink for it. I'll just copy it into the post here every once in awhile.


----------



## missjenn

Has anyone on here had a super light period and still gotten pregnant? I'm wondering if AF needs to be really normal "medium flow" in order to know yur functioning properly?


----------



## sla545

missjenn said:


> Has anyone on here had a super light period and still gotten pregnant? I'm wondering if AF needs to be really normal "medium flow" in order to know yur functioning properly?

AF last monthfor me was 5 days but really light. Never got a pad dirty, always just had stuff when I wiped, and i got a BFN. Today and yesterday I think ive had more this time than the entire last time. But i am pretty positive i o last month, so who knows! I am just as confued as you jenn!


----------



## missjenn

I bought super sized tampons...didn't realize that's what I had purchased...I probably use 3-4 a day just to be "clean"...when I remove them they are usually 20% full I would say...if that...I'm going to switch the light size this afternoon to get a better read...I wasnt really tracking BBT in May but again my shot wear off date was May 15th. From May 15th until light period started I never had that egg white CM...either creamy or watery...no egg white. Were you tracking CM before AF?


----------



## sla545

missjenn said:


> I bought super sized tampons...didn't realize that's what I had purchased...I probably use 3-4 a day just to be "clean"...when I remove them they are usually 20% full I would say...if that...I'm going to switch the light size this afternoon to get a better read...I wasnt really tracking BBT in May but again my shot wear off date was May 15th. From May 15th until light period started I never had that egg white CM...either creamy or watery...no egg white. Were you tracking CM before AF?

I wasnt officially tracking. I could tell when it changed based on potty trips, but wasnt paying real close attention. I started checking after 1st AF disappeared.


----------



## missjenn

I'll be paying close attention to it after this AF is done.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi ladies

I got my bfp 14.06.12 a year and 2 weeks after my last shot. Its still very early days though. :dust: to everyone needing it xxx


----------



## missjenn

YAY!! That's fantastic news!!!!!!! You must be over the moon!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

missjenn said:


> YAY!! That's fantastic news!!!!!!! You must be over the moon!!

Thanks I am- and rather shocked lol. A little worried as was testing from early on- and have been bleeding since 9dpo through to 13dpo but its very light and not like normal af.. So am desperately hoping it sticks xx


----------



## missjenn

Tons of "sticky" baby dust your way!

Since you mentioned light...what do most people consider a light bleed anyway? I'm trying to figure out if I am on an actual light period? Three days now....seems light...but this is my first period in 10 years so I honestly don't remember what is normal.


----------



## sherylb

I would say a pantiliner being enough and maybe 1 change during the daytime.


----------



## sla545

Congrats tinkerbellsie!!!!


----------



## sla545

sherylb said:


> I would say a pantiliner being enough and maybe 1 change during the daytime.

I agree with sherylb. If I am having to change liners a few times a day or tampons every couple of hours, it is medium or heavy.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

By light I am using 2 pantyliners a day, I'm not changing them cos they're full but because I just need to change them every time I go to the loo (which is twice at work) and sometimes only has a drop or two on there. Xxx


----------



## missjenn

Thanks ladies, I will consider my flow to be light then. On my 4th day with first light period so hopefully when this is done it means we will on our first TTC month! That's if I ovulate which I will hopefully be able to tell with my chart!

How are you this morning tinkerbellsie?


----------



## sherylb

Be as consistent as you can with times. There were plenty of times I woke up, took my temp, put it in my phone and rolled back over. If you have to get up a little earlier to go to the bathroom you can temp then. I did that and it didn't ever affect my chart enough to bother anything.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks for the advice! I've been doing the temp..rollover and back to sleep already ha! Today was my fifth day on my first period after depo so hopefully this "trying time" starts in a few days!


----------



## missjenn

SO yesterday was my last AF day. When should I start using an OPK?


----------



## sla545

missjenn said:


> SO yesterday was my last AF day. When should I start using an OPK?

I started using them on CD9 i think. I figured that way if I O early I would catch it, plus it gave me a chance to get use to deciphering the lines to tell if they were positive or not. By the time I got my Positive OPK, I was sure because I had seen alot of the variation in what the negative OPK looked like. Post your tests if you have any doubt about whether they are positive and you will get feedback!


----------



## sherylb

Because I don't know how long this cycle will be (could be 2 months as some people's have been) and it's your first cycle I would just temp to see if you ovulate and :sex: whenever you feel like it. If you want to do something in addition to temping I would recommend observing CM (cervical mucus/fluid). It's free, not as gross as it seems and very interesting to chart. Fertililityfriend.com has areas where they will tell you about what you are looking for, how to check, the different types like watery, cloudy, fertile egg-white. This also goes on your chart and will help you predict when ovulation is close. When we conceived I didn't have egg-white (the most fertile type) that month, just had watery. I actually didn't use OPKs, just charted CM and temped. OPKs are very expensive and even the cheap ones you get on Ebay can be stressful to interpret.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks, I am charting my temps and cm so I will just stick to that this month. I have an ultra sound this coming Thursday...I wonder if they can tell when you're going to ovulate by looking at the ultra sound?


----------



## sherylb

Trying to remember from friends that went for observation during cycles... perhaps they can see if the eggs are in the right place? I know she could confirm ovulation.


----------



## missjenn

I will be asking that day for sure!


----------



## missjenn

Im hoping I can ovulate after a light period.


----------



## sherylb

A period is not required to O btw.


----------



## missjenn

The doctor told me that as well...meaning I could ovulate before first period and not know...that's if I actually got pregnant before first period. I just hope there is still hope after a "light" period rather then a medium or heavier one.


----------



## missjenn

I've attached my chart here and it looks really off to me. My wake-up time has been pretty consistent between 8am-8:10am. Can someone look at my chart to see if it looks normal?
 



Attached Files:







chart1.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

It does look kind of like the temp that one day was off but it doesn't indicate O so just keep going.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks...Im new and confused to the whole charting thing. I thought "O" would be signaled that it happened when you see a temp drop and it looks like I had the temp drop but there is no way it could have happened this early.


----------



## sherylb

There may be a slight drop before O but it's the rise that stays up that you want. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sherylb/?o=1&

The start of these charts on day -20 is CD1 for me. You can see on one -1 that it went down and on the other it didn't. The rise from 0 to 1 needs to be at least .4 on the Fahrenheit scale. Not sure what that translates to in Celsius but I know your chart is in Celsius. 

_How much does my temperature have to rise to indicate ovulation?

In most cases, you are able to see a biphasic pattern on your chart after ovulation has taken place. That is, you will have lower pre-ovulation temperatures and higher post-ovulation temperatures. Your temperature may rise slowly in increments, or quickly, or it may even rise and fall slightly over several days. The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases. Great variability is possible._

The charting course for FF is very informative and will help you get a better understanding of charting. I also read Taking Charge of Your Fertility but it was a year and a half ago so I don't remember everything.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sherylb/?i=4213672&

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sherylb/?i=4170817&


----------



## missjenn

Thanks so much for taking the time to share that information, I really appreciate it. very helpful!


----------



## missjenn

So...a newbie question here for you guys with experience as I just end up reading info all over the place and you may know better. I'm in my fertile days according to charting and I have what I think is watery....its not dripping wet or anything it's just wet really....i went to cream after AF and now wet yesterday and today. I also had a little bit of brown mucus yesterday...not alot...but a little...and I've read that can be a sign of ovulation. Have you experienced that? Does watery CM have to be dripping wet or just wet?


----------



## sla545

missjenn said:


> So...a newbie question here for you guys with experience as I just end up reading info all over the place and you may know better. I'm in my fertile days according to charting and I have what I think is watery....its not dripping wet or anything it's just wet really....i went to cream after AF and now wet yesterday and today. I also had a little bit of brown mucus yesterday...not alot...but a little...and I've read that can be a sign of ovulation. Have you experienced that? Does watery CM have to be dripping wet or just wet?

From what I have read and learned from charting is the CM typically is egg white consistency, not watery, before and during ovulation. If you are having watery CM, you most likely are still a bit away from Ovulation. I know it is kind of gross, but if you google Egg White Cervical Mucus, there are a couple of images of what it should look like. Or, just go crack an egg and tip out the yolk. Get a little of the white in your fingers and do a comparison test! Obviously everyone is different and can have different signs, but that is how the average person's CM will evolve during O. HTH.


----------



## missjenn

AH okay. My chart says that I should be ovulating tomorrow...I have not had any ewcm so maybe that means I'm not going to ovulate :-(.


----------



## jme84

The charts are just a guess not a sure thing based on a 28 day cycle with o on cd14. The earliest I ever o was cd 16-cd22. Hang in there is might still be getting ready to o. It took me along time to actually get ewcm after coming off depo was like 1.5 years.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks. That's a long time to wait for ewcm but I guess that's why I am on this website ha! I'm a little too anxious and thought it might happen right away :-(. Can you only get pregnant with the ew?


----------



## jme84

I have actually heard of a few girls that never got ewcm but were able to get pregnant. Do you know if you are o?


----------



## missjenn

I've added a pic of my current chart. The water days are not dripping...just wet like when I do the cm check.
 



Attached Files:







chartjune.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jme84

Doesn't look like you have o yet. You can only confirm o after a temp spike followed by elevated temps. I bet it will happen soon.


----------



## missjenn

I just don't know if my "watery" cm is true watery...like watery like it needs to be. If i'm wrong thinking mine is watery (just wet feeling, no clumps or anything..no dripping)then I could be logging it wrong. I hope you're right and it comes soon!


----------



## sherylb

If it's clear it's watery. If you take your finger out and it dries in about 2 seconds that's just normal dry. The month I preggoed my eggo I just had watery. You may not O this month though and your cycle may be wonky so try not to get your hopes up too much.


----------



## missjenn

hmmm...okay...well I think I will change my chart for today from watery to dry. Yesterday I would say it was more clear and wet..I did what you said and i'd say it is probably dry :-(.


----------



## missjenn

This may sound like a silly question but I find myself checking my CM often...can this actually remove sperm that could be hanging around waiting?


----------



## jme84

I don't thinks so the sperm that are still alive would be inside your cervix hopefully way up in your tubes.


----------



## sherylb

Agreed. I wouldn't check it after :sex:. Then anything you find would not be accurate anyway b/c it's not your fluids.


----------



## missjenn

I find when I check it today my fingers are wet but there is always a creamy like lotion under my finger nail. Can it be watery and creamy?


----------



## sherylb

If I remember correctly you are supposed to chart the more fertile of the two when it's mixed. So that would be W.


----------



## sla545

sherylb said:


> If I remember correctly you are supposed to chart the more fertile of the two when it's mixed. So that would be W.

I never knew that. Thanks!


----------



## sla545

Ok, for anyone still following the thread. Got af 10 months after last depo shot and am coming up on having af for the third time. As far as i can tell, i am having normal length cycles but i dont think i am ovulating. Anyone else get af back after depo but have trouble ovulating for awhile?


----------



## jme84

My af came back about 10 months after stopping depo and was very irregular. After I year of being of it I went to doc and was not o ing. He priscribed me clomid and provera I still did not o until about the 3rd month on clomid.


----------



## sherylb

JME what is your new :bfp: date? Congrats!!


----------



## jme84

I got my BFP on June 1st. Yay for 9 weeks today!


----------



## sla545

jme84 said:


> My af came back about 10 months after stopping depo and was very irregular. After I year of being of it I went to doc and was not o ing. He priscribed me clomid and provera I still did not o until about the 3rd month on clomid.

Thanks for responding. I think I will chart for a 3rd cycle and then If I still feel like I am not O I will go see MD. I dont think I could wait any longer than that! Thankfully, my NP already told me they would help me with Clomid and TTC if things didnt work out on their own, so at least I dont have to worry about being rejected by them and told to wait longer!


----------



## sherylb

That's great that they told you it won't be a problem. I was thinking in the back of my head I wasn't sure if they would help.


----------



## jess1983

Hey ladies. I haven't been on here in a while because I have been pretty busy, but wanted to share a pic of my little blue bundle after depo! His name is Jaxon Wayne Miller and he was 7 lbs 8 ozs!!!! Good luck to everyone and congrats jme on your BFP. Sorry I am too lazy too go back and read everything that I missed lol.

https://i48.tinypic.com/2j0xfl0.jpg


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I have not been here in a while but wanted to post as I have some questions. 

I think I O'd. I am coming off depo, last injection was last December 2011 - and I have been waiting for somethign to happen, either O or AF.

Anyway< I have been charting forever - im on cd125! and I had a rise in temps that lasted 9 days, then I had some spotting for 2-3 days and I think this was my first AF, It was NOT full flo and I only had to wear a panty liner each day but I really think it was my first AF, now my temps are down again........

So, for those whose cycles are finally normal after depo, what was your _first_ period like after depo? could this spotting I had for 3 days have been my first AF?


----------



## grace10209

Jme84, huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay you are pregnant!!


----------



## sherylb

It's been so long I don't remember. Sorry. :hugs: I think mine were all normal.


----------



## sla545

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> I have not been here in a while but wanted to post as I have some questions.
> 
> I think I O'd. I am coming off depo, last injection was last December 2011 - and I have been waiting for somethign to happen, either O or AF.
> 
> Anyway< I have been charting forever - im on cd125! and I had a rise in temps that lasted 9 days, then I had some spotting for 2-3 days and I think this was my first AF, It was NOT full flo and I only had to wear a panty liner each day but I really think it was my first AF, now my temps are down again........
> 
> So, for those whose cycles are finally normal after depo, what was your _first_ period like after depo? could this spotting I had for 3 days have been my first AF?

This post will prob be filled with TMI, but hopefully it will help! As of yesterday, I am on Cycle #3 after Depo. I finally feel like this is a true normal cycle. The first was five days, but like you I really only had blood when I would wipe, never had to change a liner due to it being dirty. Also, blood was really dark and wasnt fresh (bright red) at all. Second cycle was better, mix between fresh and old, heavier flow, but only three days. Now on third cycle and started yesterday. Bright red spotting that turned into normal red flow. I actually have red toilet water after I pee too due to the flow, which I never had in Cycle 1 or 2. Also have had to change liners this cycle. 

I thought that since I o'd and got AF back, that things would be normal right away, but until I got AF this time, I hadnt realized that things were off. This cycle was a flashback to all my pre-depo cycles and I did a little happy dance in my head when I realized that. Hopefully this month we can gt a BFP! Hopefully it only takes a cycle or two for you to get back to normal! Good luck!


----------



## jme84

My cycle were so crazy after coming off depo I don't remember for sure what my very first Af was. I do remember having lots of spotting and even a really really heavy cycle(so heavy I leaked through a regular tampon in less than an hour). I never o until about 4 cycle of clomid and provera.


----------



## grace10209

sla545 said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I have not been here in a while but wanted to post as I have some questions.
> 
> I think I O'd. I am coming off depo, last injection was last December 2011 - and I have been waiting for somethign to happen, either O or AF.
> 
> Anyway< I have been charting forever - im on cd125! and I had a rise in temps that lasted 9 days, then I had some spotting for 2-3 days and I think this was my first AF, It was NOT full flo and I only had to wear a panty liner each day but I really think it was my first AF, now my temps are down again........
> 
> So, for those whose cycles are finally normal after depo, what was your _first_ period like after depo? could this spotting I had for 3 days have been my first AF?
> 
> This post will prob be filled with TMI, but hopefully it will help! As of yesterday, I am on Cycle #3 after Depo. I finally feel like this is a true normal cycle. The first was five days, but like you I really only had blood when I would wipe, never had to change a liner due to it being dirty. Also, blood was really dark and wasnt fresh (bright red) at all. Second cycle was better, mix between fresh and old, heavier flow, but only three days. Now on third cycle and started yesterday. Bright red spotting that turned into normal red flow. I actually have red toilet water after I pee too due to the flow, which I never had in Cycle 1 or 2. Also have had to change liners this cycle.
> 
> I thought that since I o'd and got AF back, that things would be normal right away, but until I got AF this time, I hadnt realized that things were off. This cycle was a flashback to all my pre-depo cycles and I did a little happy dance in my head when I realized that. Hopefully this month we can gt a BFP! Hopefully it only takes a cycle or two for you to get back to normal! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you for responding! So quick questions, after your "first spotting" that was spotting for 5 days, how long after that was the 2nd spotting? was it 30 days or so? I guess I just dont know "where i am" in my cycle.........Im wondering was this spotting I had my first AF? and am I FINALLY on to cycle #2 now? I wore a liner all day and it wasn't full, there was still some clean spots, it started dark but there was so more "red" into the 2nd day and when I went potty there was some blood in water, but still - didn't fill the liner - anyway, do you think I should say it was AF and that I am on to cycle 2 now? Im on cd125 today if not ???


----------



## grace10209

jme84 said:


> My cycle were so crazy after coming off depo I don't remember for sure what my very first Af was. I do remember having lots of spotting and even a really really heavy cycle(so heavy I leaked through a regular tampon in less than an hour). I never o until about 4 cycle of clomid and provera.

Holy moly!?! Filled the tampon is less than one hour? wowza. Well, i guess it was all worth it as you are now having your baby! im so excited for you and your story gives me hope! congrats again:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## grace10209

jess1983 said:


> Hey ladies. I haven't been on here in a while because I have been pretty busy, but wanted to share a pic of my little blue bundle after depo! His name is Jaxon Wayne Miller and he was 7 lbs 8 ozs!!!! Good luck to everyone and congrats jme on your BFP. Sorry I am too lazy too go back and read everything that I missed lol.
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2j0xfl0.jpg

Congratulations! what a beautiful baby! yay for you!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sla545

grace10209 said:


> sla545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I have not been here in a while but wanted to post as I have some questions.
> 
> I think I O'd. I am coming off depo, last injection was last December 2011 - and I have been waiting for somethign to happen, either O or AF.
> 
> Anyway< I have been charting forever - im on cd125! and I had a rise in temps that lasted 9 days, then I had some spotting for 2-3 days and I think this was my first AF, It was NOT full flo and I only had to wear a panty liner each day but I really think it was my first AF, now my temps are down again........
> 
> So, for those whose cycles are finally normal after depo, what was your _first_ period like after depo? could this spotting I had for 3 days have been my first AF?
> 
> This post will prob be filled with TMI, but hopefully it will help! As of yesterday, I am on Cycle #3 after Depo. I finally feel like this is a true normal cycle. The first was five days, but like you I really only had blood when I would wipe, never had to change a liner due to it being dirty. Also, blood was really dark and wasnt fresh (bright red) at all. Second cycle was better, mix between fresh and old, heavier flow, but only three days. Now on third cycle and started yesterday. Bright red spotting that turned into normal red flow. I actually have red toilet water after I pee too due to the flow, which I never had in Cycle 1 or 2. Also have had to change liners this cycle.
> 
> I thought that since I o'd and got AF back, that things would be normal right away, but until I got AF this time, I hadnt realized that things were off. This cycle was a flashback to all my pre-depo cycles and I did a little happy dance in my head when I realized that. Hopefully this month we can gt a BFP! Hopefully it only takes a cycle or two for you to get back to normal! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for responding! So quick questions, after your "first spotting" that was spotting for 5 days, how long after that was the 2nd spotting? was it 30 days or so? I guess I just dont know "where i am" in my cycle.........Im wondering was this spotting I had my first AF? and am I FINALLY on to cycle #2 now? I wore a liner all day and it wasn't full, there was still some clean spots, it started dark but there was so more "red" into the 2nd day and when I went potty there was some blood in water, but still - didn't fill the liner - anyway, do you think I should say it was AF and that I am on to cycle 2 now? Im on cd125 today if not ???Click to expand...

There was def enough during the first five days that I counted it as cycle 1. Cycle lasted 27 days and I charted the whole time so I know I ov. The second cycle only lasted 23 days, but again the 3 days of bleeding was enough that I knew it was a normal period and I charted again so I knew I o'd. Hopefully this cycle my LP will be a bit longer as it was 12 and 11 days the last two times. 

Are you using FF to chart? If so, I would go back and change your spotting days to Light on those spotting days and see what happens with your chart. Most likely it will break it up for you into different cycles. 

When


----------



## sla545

grace10209: you should post your chart in your signature so others can see it and help you!


----------



## grace10209

ok I just did, I hope the links work and you can see the charts. I JUST made a 2nd chart and decided to put the spotting as the first days of AF, so yay now I am finally onto chart #2. Let me know if you can see charts. You will see on July 4th I started the spotting, so in chart #1 its there, about 8dpo and in chart #2 its on cd1.


----------



## sherylb

It says you haven't given permission to view. Is there a public/private option?


----------



## grace10209

sherylb said:


> It says you haven't given permission to view. Is there a public/private option?

just changed a setting - try now


----------



## sla545

Grace- i must have missed it before, but if you got the last shot in dec you are actually doing really well to already have spotting. It took my body almost ten months after my last shot to get any bleeding at all, and then three cycles before it got back to normal so about a year total for me. For most people it takes a year or more for Af to even come back, let alone be normal. Hope it doesnt take long for yours to get back to normal!


----------



## happygirl29

Well just wanted to give everybody an update. My last depo shot was March 2011 and got my period October of 2011. I found out that I was pregnant on January 21, 2012 and I am now going in to my 28th week and am having a baby girl September 29th. It will happen when you least expect it to happen.


----------



## sherylb

Happygirl I am excited for you! Baby girls are awesome!

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/165852_4189742304087_1795603976_n.jpg

(My daughter today. She's 8 months Friday.)


----------



## missjenn

This is my second month off depo and I just got my second period and my first cycle was exactly 28 days...wow! I got my second period on the exact day FF predicted. This one seems heavier them my first cycle so hopefully this month is our month!! Ultra sound was normal...blood test tomorrow to check hormones...Im really happy that my period started the first month after stopping depo after being on it for 10 years....just hope I am ovulating! Got engaged last week while we were on vacation in New York !


----------



## sherylb

Congratulations on the engagement! You were TTC before?


----------



## sla545

missjenn said:


> This is my second month off depo and I just got my second period and my first cycle was exactly 28 days...wow! I got my second period on the exact day FF predicted. This one seems heavier them my first cycle so hopefully this month is our month!! Ultra sound was normal...blood test tomorrow to check hormones...Im really happy that my period started the first month after stopping depo after being on it for 10 years....just hope I am ovulating! Got engaged last week while we were on vacation in New York !

That's great missjenn! Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## missjenn

Thanks! Our plans are to get married next August so if were to get pregnant this month it would be perfect. If it doesnt happen then we will have to put it off until 3-4 months before wedding so I am extremely hopeful it will happen this month!!!


----------



## genesismarie

hello ladies im so glad i found you i would love to join in
i got my first and only depo shot in march on the 19th my depo ran out the first week of june. i started spotting on the 16th of june and that ended on the 19th never a full af. so this month ff says af should have been here on the 11th and still a no show i know im not pregnant as i went to the docs yesterday ive heard alot of women on depo say they took bcp to get there cycle back do any of you ladies have any experience with this? thinking about calling my doc and asking for some as i have this feeling that af will not be showing up at all this month :'(


----------



## sherylb

I think you're lucky to have bleeding so soon after ending depo. As you can see from the front page even 1 shot can really mess up some people's cycles.


----------



## genesismarie

im afraid that af wont show this month though. you think i should wait it out before talking to my doctor?


----------



## sherylb

I didn't actually go the pill route. My shot ended in June 2010 and af returned in August. I was pregnant in March but I had to not TTC after I had part of my cervix removed in October but I still charted so I knew I was ovulating.


----------



## genesismarie

Was it regular when it returned in august


----------



## sherylb

I actually had one period start and then 14 days after that one started I had another one. After that my cycles were regular when I charted and grew 1 day every month from 28 to 33.


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah that sounds great. Maybe I should wait it out awhile. See if Af comes this month I also have my first gyno appointment on the 18th ill see what my new doc thinks we should from here ugh the 18th seems so far lol


----------



## sherylb

My doctor (fertility specialist/ob) told me when I went in for my pap that if I wasn't pregnant 6 months from last shot date to come see him.


----------



## genesismarie

Did you get pregnant or did they do something for you?


----------



## genesismarie

By the way your lil princess is so beautiful


----------



## sherylb

We did it on our own. I charted my BBT temperature with a regular digital thermometer to track ovulation, charted my cervical fluids, used Pre-Seed fertility lubricant and I think that was it. I browsed the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility and learned a lot about all of the above.


----------



## sherylb

Thanks! She doesn't have much hair so if she's not in tons of pink she's called a boy almost every day but to me she's perfect and gorgeous! One lady even told me what a pretty boy we had. I have stopped correcting people if they don't ask about her gender.


----------



## genesismarie

Lol mines was exact opposite my son had some much hair every one though he was a girl lol he's two now and every one knows now lol


----------



## genesismarie

Man charting seems hard I never wake up at the same time but I will shortly when school starts but in the morning I have to use the bathroom so bad I forget to tempt


----------



## sherylb

What worked for me was setting my alarm, temping and going back to sleep. If I just went to the bathroom and back in the middle of the night I ignored that b/c our bathroom is attached to our bedroom. Sometimes I would talk to the bathroom with the thermometer in my mouth and read it while I went to the bathroom. I put my temps in the fertilityfriend.com Site on my phone or wrote it down before I forgot it. I did a 90 day membership on that site for like $10 and got free time from people signing up after viewing my chart. I checked my fluids when I felt like I should, especially if I saw something in my panties or on the toilet paper.


----------



## genesismarie

Hmm I tried setting my alarm for 8 but someday I'd wake up before it went off or had an appointment so had to be up early maybe I should set it for earlier


----------



## sherylb

I was setting mine for 7. Since I just went back to sleep and was not up before then b/c I was at home it didn't bother me at all.


----------



## genesismarie

Oh okay yeah im going to start setting it earlier when Af shows


----------



## sherylb

Whew, this is going to be a long day. It's 1:10, baby is taking her second nap about an hour and a half after she woke up from the last one. Tummy time and learning to crawl is apparently dumb-foundedly exhausting.


----------



## genesismarie

lol how cute i just got home from church not doing my hair then going to clean up my mess lol then start sunday dinner early. just relaxing before my busy week coming up


----------



## missjenn

Two week wait!


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies I was wondering if any of you have taken bcp to induce af after coming off depo if so what kind been thinking about calling my doc and going this route but they are giving me a hard time so I would like to have all the info I can to present to my new doc any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also I would love to know how provera worked if any of you ladies have used this also


----------



## jme84

After being off depo for 1 year I went to doc because still not have a regular cycle. He started me on provera and clomid. The provera worked very good at starting an actually period not just spotting. Each month we had to increase the clomid because my progesterone kept coming back so low that I still was not o ing. I think it was the 4th cycle with clomid 200mg (which is a really high dose) I finally o. Next period came with out the Provera and I o again with the 200mg of clomid. At this point I was very frustrated that I wasn't pregnant and my ob/gyn was not willing to do any more tests. I decided to see a Fs. He was shocked that they had me on such high doses of clomid. Said it was causing more harm the good at that dose, it thins your linings and decrease cervical mucus. I had to take a two month break to get all the clomid out of my system and then we were going to do tons of testing. First month I was not really sure if I had in fact o or not but my period came the next month on it's own so I assume I did. Second month to my great surprise I got a BFP but a week later it ended in a mc. The very next month I got pregnant again and I am now 12weeks.
Sorry for the novel but I think that without the provera and clomid I don't think my body would have ever regulated it's self. Though depo was the best thing for me at the time. I really think it really messed up my system. I hope that helps. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## genesismarie

Do they usually make everyone wait a year after depo before they give you anything


----------



## genesismarie

My primary care doc and my gyno keep telling me there's nothing they can give me but that's must be a lie because all you ladies docs Re giving you options and solutions. Ugh I'm so fustrated


----------



## jme84

I think it really depends on the doctor. My doctor was shocked that I waited that long to come and see him. Since I had read on this forum that they would help until a year I waited a year.


----------



## genesismarie

Well my gyno says she's not worried about the no period thing and she told me to come back in six month. I guess she'll do something. My primary care doc said he's not worried because I'm young and conceived my son fairly quickly after a mc. And the first pregnancy I conceived the second time me and hubby ever had sex back when we first started dating. So he doesn't think I'll have any problems conceiving once I get af back. So maybe I should chill out but after reading all the horror stories I can't help but be worried. Regardless I don't have many options just wait or hop from doc to doc trying to help my next appoint with my gyno is in Jan 2013 she says I dont need to keep the appointment if af show up before


----------



## sherylb

My doctor said that 6 months after my last injection if I wasn't preggers I could go back and he would start looking into things.


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah same with my gyno she wants to wait six months. I guess she wants to see if I get back af naturally before looking into things. Which makes sense but really don't want to wait. I just want my body to be normal


----------



## genesismarie

Hello ladies,
I believe I just started my first period after depo this morning I'm excited but nervous that some how the blood will go away lol


----------



## grace10209

thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!
just think you did this all on your own, WITHOUT MEDS! 

thats a great sign, i would start charting/temping and have today be cd1


----------



## missjenn

Thats great news! My first two periods after depo were really light. I'm on my two week wait right not....week 2 of the two week wait actually...not sure if im ovulating yet though. I tried charting my temps but my wakeup time is way too inconsistent. I just chat cervical mucus and intercourse and hope for the best! Good luck!


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah the first month off I spotted for four days only when I wiped and one drop on my panties this month its way more when I wipe and even blood in the toilet when I tinkle(sorry of tmi) so far none on my panties though so I guess mine are super light too


----------



## genesismarie

First two bleeding are 34days apart


----------



## missjenn

My first two months off depo...I got mine the first month and the second one was exactly a 28 cycle. I felt the second one was still light but heavier then the first. I would have been good to change tampon just once a day...change several times for cleanliness obviously...but that's how light it probably was. The first day is the heaviest and then trickers off. The last two days are mostly brown discharge.


----------



## missjenn

My gyno gave me a prescription for progesterone to take if I didnt get my period the second month or if it was super light. I didnt take it hoping it was a real period. My gyno also said that by the third month if i'm not ovulating they can give me something to ovulate. I dont get the ewcm but also learned that alot of women dont ever get it and still fall pregnant.


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah I havnt had ewcm but have had a positive opk though but not sure if I actually ovulated though but I just had really watery cm when I got the pos opk


----------



## missjenn

I've gotten the watery/creamy type but that would be the closest to fertile for me. I haven't used any OPK's...too pricy for me and Im not sure if im ovulating. I had bloodwork done a few weeks ago so hopefully that will confirm if I am or not then I might try using them.


----------



## genesismarie

You should try you can get some real cheap ones online but I like the digital ones so they are the one that cost a grip lol


----------



## missjenn

I have 8 days left in my two week wait so will see what happens!


----------



## genesismarie

Good luck missjenn!


----------



## missjenn

thx!


----------



## grace10209

ok you are NOT going to believe this. I am on here every so often, like all of you im struggling after depo.

So, i was put on Provera to help me get AF, I took my LAST provera pill on Thursday, and today is sunday so Im waiting for AF, on friday I had some spotting when I wiped after potty but it was only one time and it went away.

Then yesterday my nipples were KILLING ME! so badly they hurt, so today - for some reason i decided to take a pregnancy test. It was positive!! i was shaking and freaking out, so I took another - positive again. 

I called doctors office to find out if provera could cause false positive, while waiting for them to call i took a 3rd test, i bought a bunch online 2 months ago. anyway, 3rd test POSITIVE!

doctors office called back, they said there is NO way provera would cause false positive, they said if ive gotten 3 bfp's ! then IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i still didn't believe it so i went to the store and bought a FRER and positive AGAIN.
two very dark lines!!!!

im going to doctor tomorrow at 7am for blood tests. THERE IS HOPE LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genesismarie

Congrats on your bfp that very exciting


----------



## sherylb

YAY Grace!


----------



## grace10209

yay! thank you! i can NOT believe it!~!!!!!!!!! Im so excited!


----------



## sherylb

You need to change your signature to something like "Can it be true? I wonder if this growing bump will turn pink or blue??"


----------



## genesismarie

@Sheryl lol aww that's really cute.
Any other up dates with you ladies


----------



## sherylb

I almost forgot. I get to update too.  Kristin started crawling on Friday! And she's been snatching food from me. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocIVdwP3W5k&feature=plcp


----------



## genesismarie

That is too cute how old is she


----------



## sherylb

She will be 9 months on the 13th.


----------



## genesismarie

She's doing a great job crawling. My sons birthday is on the 16th he'll be two. Ugh they grow up so fast wish I could see him at that age again he was such joy


----------



## jess1983

Congratulations grace I am so happy for you!


----------



## grace10209

sherylb said:


> You need to change your signature to something like "Can it be true? I wonder if this growing bump will turn pink or blue??"

SO creative! thanks girl, will do. :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## missjenn

Congrats Grace!


----------



## missjenn

Hmmm....So I am on day 2 of missed period....but I took two pregnancy tests last week on Thursday/Friday and they were both negative. Period was due yesterday. Should test again or no?


----------



## sherylb

It's been a whole week since your last test? You may as well. Tests can change in hours.


----------



## missjenn

On day 3 now of missed period and still got a negative pregnancy test this morning:nope:


----------



## sherylb

That's odd. Were your cycles regular before? Mine were growing a day every month so I expected them to.


----------



## missjenn

Both were 28 days on the dot!


----------



## missjenn

Im on day 31 now


----------



## sherylb

I guess you have no choice but to wait it out.


----------



## missjenn

And I'm out :(.....AF arrived Saturday.


----------



## sherylb

Boo Sorry!


----------



## grace10209

Hi Guys
Im losing the pregnancy, I am devastated. My betas went from 168 to 235 to 170, all with 4 days between them...........


----------



## genesismarie

So sorry to hear that grace I will be praying for you and your family


----------



## sherylb

Grace I am so sorry this happened to you! :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys

So this is going to be a venting, need support, I'm confused and TRYING my best to be positive post. I dont even know if this is the right place to put this, but I have spent the majority of the last 10 months in this area so - here I am.

As many of you know, I got my bfp Aug 5th, then 1 week later betas dropping and was told chemical. So, now here I am. I am trying my best to stay positive and look forward to the next cycle and TTC again. But its hard because I'm not quite there yet. I am now just waiting and kind of in limbo like I was before when i was waiting to O ?!?!??!?!

I dont know where i belong, ? I am ttc, but just technically not right now as I need to wait for betas to drop and to get AF. 

I will say that strangely, my pregnancy symptoms went away 100% and it seemed like it just happened over night. I guess, considering my situation that is good as the sooner I start to bleed, the sooner I can start a new cycle and move on.

I just needed a place to go and talk it out, I think I might start temping again tomorrow and see what happens, I was going to wait until after bleeding came and went but I have NO SIGN of that and i feel like I have "no idea where I am" all over again - (those of you that remember, I had a 130+ day cycle and never knew what was going on).

So, maybe I'll start temping tomorrow, maybe if i see they are below cover - then I'll know Im almost able to start a new cycle. I do go back to get my betas checked on MOnday so that will tell us some too. 

I'm sorry for rambling, i just needed to go somewhere. And Im sorry this is a depressing post. I thought I was doing so good since I got the news, I have been thinking positive and excited in the fact that I DID get bfp ---- but today, im not feeling so great. 

Also, does anyone know if I could not get my period? could my body just absorb the preg? should I take a test and see if its negative ?


----------



## sherylb

Grace: :hugs:
I know you don't want to take a break but I think it would be really good for you mentally to take at least once cycle not trying not preventing. Just relax while your body sorts things out. Some people do actually get pregnant the first cycle after a chemical so don't get discouraged. I don't know what to expect from your cycles, just to hope that they resume normal soon. :hugs: Sheryl


----------



## 26wtf

Hi! 
I hate depo provera!!!

I have been off of it for almost three years now, but I wish I had never taken it. 
I have taken it for over a year, and like some others have said, I hate that my dr never warned me about anything like what it can do for fertility!
Actually, some drs I think will say that it doesn't affect fertility, but I doubt that!

Also, I was never overweight, but after depo, I quickly piled on the pounds. 30 of them! And they have been the hardest pounds to lose ever. My bmi is just over 26 right now, so I am overweight but I don't look terribly overweight anymore, just "chubby", but that sucks too! And I'm sure it doesn't help, the extra weight, with the fertility either. Although there are people who are more overweight than me who have lots of babies. 

Post depo I've also had acne- I never had acne even as a teenager.

I've been ttc for 7 months now (very actively ttc! At least every second day!) and I'm only 26, I work out, I eat lots of veggies, greek yogurt, all the good stuff, (in an effort to lose those pounds as well), but no success!

Going to dr next week to get a physical and see if there's anything obvious from getting me pregnant. I have a new lady dr now and I do appreciate her manner, she is very understanding, and so far seems very helpful, lining me up for lots of tests and stuff right away, not saying anything annoying like, "wait a year first" (my old dr would always brush off all my concerns! same one who gave me depo.)

But every dr should warn patients about the possible effects of depo.

Oh, and my periods do come regularly now, but it took more than a year for that to happen, a year of sometimes nonstop period.

But the very worst thing about depo? It takes away your sex drive. This is really sad for me, and I hope there is some kind of natural cure out there, but even though I love my partner and am very attracted to him, I have never felt, "horny" since depo. I really hope that's not a terrible sign that something's really wrong with me! I can have sex and enjoy it once we get started, but I never instigate it anymore, and I wish I did, it makes me sad! :(

Has anyone else found some kind of supplement to boost "desire"?

Right now I feel like a bff! (big fat failure!)

This would be our first baby, and we both really want it! So that's me, sorry for the ramble, just looking to vent off some steam (AF came today) and found these handy forums! Thought it was time I joined one after 7 months of trying by myself with no gfs to talk to. 
(I don't want to tell anybody I know that I am trying until I succeed.)

-Moi


----------



## 26wtf

ps everyone with baby pictures on your profiles...you're babies are all sooooo cute and I want one!!!


----------



## jme84

Grace I am sorry I went through all kinds of crazy emotions after my loss. I can't say what really helped me but hang in there it will happen again. And know I am here for you.


----------



## sherylb

:hugs: 26. I hope your doctor finds something to help you.


----------



## genesismarie

Ladies I've gotten two pos opks and two af after getting off depo but I'm wodering if I'm really ovulating any suggestions?


----------



## babyhopes2010

sherylb said:


> Grace: :hugs:
> I know you don't want to take a break but I think it would be really good for you mentally to take at least once cycle not trying not preventing. Just relax while your body sorts things out. Some people do actually get pregnant the first cycle after a chemical so don't get discouraged. I don't know what to expect from your cycles, just to hope that they resume normal soon. :hugs: Sheryl

:hugs: same thing happened to me :(

i didnt want to stop ttc. so decided ntnp after wards got pregnant 3 weeks later.no af.

<---here she is.


so id say carry on if ur ready hun x


----------



## Bumpbananas

genesismarie said:


> Ladies I've gotten two pos opks and two af after getting off depo but I'm wodering if I'm really ovulating any suggestions?

Hi genesis I'm new here but wanted to respond to your post. I had 2 shots of depo and last one was meant to run out beginning of may 2012. Since off it I've felt very low regularly especially in the evening, tingling nips, severe ovary. Ramping, nausea, dizzy spells, no energy or motivation (not like me at all I used to exercise 6 days per week, achy legs, irritable all in all its been horrendous I've felt entirely incapable most of the time. I saw doc who referred me for a scan they found nothing except they said I had not ovulated, now considering I went in to have the scan on cd 31 that sent alarm bells ringing and it made me realise that it is likely I've not been ovulating all the other months either I've had short bleeds which I assumed was my af.... Opks heave been pos and neg both ways throughout Month so I don't think I've been ovulating the lady said my lining is thick so guessing my bleeds have just been just my lining coming away :cry: having taken Angus castus and b vits I am now going to go back to dr to ask for blood tests to check my hormones and am starting acupuncture and daily temping next week
Good luck to all you ladies out there... I think they should have a very clear disclaimer for ladies using certain birth control so we fully understand the risks and fact they are common and we need more support when coming off i feel us women once again are having to bear things that men happily dont need to thnk about it pisses me off big time!!!


----------



## genesismarie

Bumpbananas said:


> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've gotten two pos opks and two af after getting off depo but I'm wodering if I'm really ovulating any suggestions?
> 
> Hi genesis I'm new here but wanted to respond to your post. I had 2 shots of depo and last one was meant to run out beginning of may 2012. Since off it I've felt very low regularly especially in the evening, tingling nips, severe ovary. Ramping, nausea, dizzy spells, no energy or motivation (not like me at all I used to exercise 6 days per week, achy legs, irritable all in all its been horrendous I've felt entirely incapable most of the time. I saw doc who referred me for a scan they found nothing except they said I had not ovulated, now considering I went in to have the scan on cd 31 that sent alarm bells ringing and it made me realise that it is likely I've not been ovulating all the other months either I've had short bleeds which I assumed was my af.... Opks heave been pos and neg both ways throughout Month so I don't think I've been ovulating the lady said my lining is thick so guessing my bleeds have just been just my lining coming away :cry: having taken Angus castus and b vits I am now going to go back to dr to ask for blood tests to check my hormones and am starting acupuncture and daily temping next week
> Good luck to all you ladies out there... I think they should have a very clear disclaimer for ladies using certain birth control so we fully understand the risks and fact they are common and we need more support when coming off i feel us women once again are having to bear things that men happily dont need to thnk about it pisses me off big time!!!Click to expand...

first off thank you for responding. :thumbup:
im feeling the a few thing similar to you coming off depo a headache once a day sore nipples out of no where one time it last two weeks and it was just my right one. i feel un motivated too i just started college so its been really hard to get up and go to school every morning and do my home work (which i should be doing now but am on bnb naughty me lol) i also have gotten two pos opks since getting off depo one on cd10 the other on cd 14 the one on cd 10 i didnt get af fully until cd 34 so i know that is way to long after ovulating to get af so im guessing i either ovualted late or didnt at all this month if i did ovulate correctly af should be due on cd 14 i just had a doc appointment yesterday im wondering if i should bring ovulation up to my doc? we discussed af because she has returned fairly quickly i got the first week off june start to spot on the 16th of june for four day then it stopped not full af but got a full af on july 30th the lasted about 10 freaking days. so i guess im on my way i just have to play the waiting game. im wondering if i should even put myself in the stress of ttc due to just getting off depo and "it taking some time" like my doc says. i feel like all my attemps are in vain and that my pos opks mean nothing ugh i just dont know what i should do i think im going to start charting when af shows up next though


----------



## sherylb

Charting will definitely help you figure out what's going on better.


----------



## genesismarie

sherylb said:


> Charting will definitely help you figure out what's going on better.

i know everyone says i should chart but its really hard for me to chart because the medication im on makes me have to tinkle with urgency so im up and down all night running to the bathroom and when i wake up this first thing i have to do is tinkle and bad. so it hard for me to tempt now but my doc is talking about taking me off the medication not only because of that but because its not a good thing to be on if your ttc. so hopefully by next month it will be out of my system and i will be able to tempt im really excited about tempting but at the moment i cant really start


----------



## sherylb

I'm sure I mentioned temping while walking to the bathroom/sitting before?


----------



## genesismarie

sherylb said:


> I'm sure I mentioned temping while walking to the bathroom/sitting before?

sorry if you did and thank you for mentioning it again because now im going to tempt starting in the am lol


----------



## sherylb

My bathroom was not far away. I'm sure yours isn't either. I also set the alarm clock for 7 and on days I didn't need to get up I temped, entered in my phone and went back to sleep.


----------



## genesismarie

true mines actually right next to my room so def not far away. i wake up at 6 15 am for school so i think thats a good time


----------



## genesismarie

off topic question but how was your cm in your tww that you got your bfp?


----------



## sherylb

In my chart it's C which I really had to think about! I was going to tell you cloudy and just remembered that C is creamy. I didn't have EWCM the month we conceived so I didn't have a whole lot of hope.


----------



## genesismarie

im having tons of white creamy/kind of watery cm


----------



## sherylb

Unfortunately you can really base anything on CM. It could be a complete coincidence.


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah I thought so because I had the same thing last month


----------



## genesismarie

did any of you ladies have a problem with lack of sexual desire while on depo and/or after getting off?


----------



## sherylb

yes and i still do post-baby.


----------



## genesismarie

Wow that's crazy yesterday was the. First time I had the desire to have sex in a long time


----------



## gnome86

Still no BFP :cry:


----------



## Mom2Morgan

Hello ladies! It has now been 18 months since my last depo shot and still no period. I started taking a natural vitamin called Fertilaid about 4 weeks ago in hopes that it will help balance out my hormones. It has really good reviews so I guess I'll find out if it works!


----------



## genesismarie

Mom2Morgan said:


> Hello ladies! It has now been 18 months since my last depo shot and still no period. I started taking a natural vitamin called Fertilaid about 4 weeks ago in hopes that it will help balance out my hormones. It has really good reviews so I guess I'll find out if it works!

sorry to hear that you have not got af back ive read alot of good things about fertilaid also be sure to let us know if its help the witch show good luck!


----------



## genesismarie

hey girls i know some of you have may gone the bcp route when trying to get af to get her act together after depo. just wondering how that worked out for you? my gyno yesterday gave me the option to go this route but she said she would suggest that i wait until i get my next af and see how my next cycle goes. im currently on cd44 last cycle af showed up on cd 45 so im praying she shows up tomorrow but i never know because i dont get pms symptom and i never have pre af spotting. but my gyno says if i go the bcp route she would suggest that i been on them for 3 to 4 months that totally sucks :( any advice lately?


----------



## missjenn

Has anyone ever had a HSG done, if so was it painful?


----------



## sherylb

Found a previous post I had read on a different thread


> Had HSG this morning. Radiologist was happy with the results. Everything looks normal Placing the speculum felt just like pap smear, inserting tube in cervix was hardly noticeable but when they started to fill the contrast in my tubes I got cramping pain and I just wanted it to be over (I rarely get cramping pain during AF but when I do it feels just like it felt today). NY, I kept reminding myself to breathe deeper and it really helped. Thanks for advising Well, radiologist said he had to apply slightly more pressure to get the contrast flow through tubes and he thought there might have been some mucous sticking to it which is now removed so HSG according to him should be therapeutic to me. He said I can have intercourse anytime but will be a good idea to wait a day or 2 in case I am spotting or have pain. I am still passing sticky orangish-pinkish fluid (dye/contrast) along with fresh blood spots. I don't feel any pain though. I took 2 doses of doxycycline (12 hours and 2 hours before procedure) and 3 200mg Ibuprofen 30-40mins before. If I cramp again I can just take more ibuprofen, although I would like to avoid it. I'll try Instead softcups too this time although I have read online that they are inconvenient and hence not recommended for women with retroverted uterus.


----------



## missjenn

Thx!


----------



## grace10209

Hi Guys just wanted to post an update, as a few of you know my last depo shot was December 2011. I have been waiting for AF to show. I went to a specialist in July and they took a ton of blood work and ran a bunch of tests........on July 23 they did a pregnancy test, of course it was negative as I hadn't even gotten AF yet. SO on July 24 I started provera, the plan was provera and then clomid.

The messed up thing is that my body ovulated AND I GOT PREGNANT while taking the provera. I got my bfp on August 5th. My betas were all over the place and at first I was told it was a chemical, but then after the #'s went back up and I was told it was ectopic and I had to get this shot called Methotrexate. Now I am waiting for my #'s to go back to 0 so I can start prenatals again and hoping to ttc again in November. You need to wait awhile after the shot because its so potent and depletes your body of all folic acid.

Anyway, thats my story, they say that the provera didn't have anything to do with it being ectopic. I am wonder if MAYBE it was because it was the FIRST egg/O in over 6 yrs and maybe that had something to do with it. Its really a miracle that I got pregnant that very first time my body ovulated.

Anyway, I am trying to keep positive and am hopeful and excited for the future. I am praying for a christmas miracle and a healthy baby, in the right spot, that sticks!! 

Good luck to all of you!!!!!! Keep the faith, think positive and keep ttc! xooxoxox


----------



## missjenn

Sorry for your loss but thats great news that you were able to get pregnant so Im sure it will happen again soon! You're almost there!


----------



## sherylb

:hugs:


----------



## grace10209

genesismarie said:


> hey girls i know some of you have may gone the bcp route when trying to get af to get her act together after depo. just wondering how that worked out for you? my gyno yesterday gave me the option to go this route but she said she would suggest that i wait until i get my next af and see how my next cycle goes. im currently on cd44 last cycle af showed up on cd 45 so im praying she shows up tomorrow but i never know because i dont get pms symptom and i never have pre af spotting. but my gyno says if i go the bcp route she would suggest that i been on them for 3 to 4 months that totally sucks :( any advice lately?


I have heard of women going on BC after depo to get cycles normal BUT only for 1 month. ?????? Im not sure why you would "NEED" to do 3-4. I would say, go on it, but only take it for 1 month, then when you get that first period, you know you are back on track. and then stop the bc..........
how many AF's have you had since you stopped depo? If you are getting AF but its just longer, 45 days or so, i would say just leave it alone........... 
getting AF is the biggest piece, well that and ovulating... are you ovulating? are you temping?


----------



## happygirl29

I wanted to let everybody know of our exciting bundle of joy. Grace was born on September 14th at 5:24 pm. I just want everybody to know it can be done and to have positive thoughts because I am proof of it.

Thanks 
Rebecca


----------



## jme84

Congrats!


----------



## genesismarie

I have had AF twice since June one 44day cycle and this last one was 50 I'm on cd3 currently and I started tempting this cycle


----------



## missjenn

Maybe ask your doctor for progesterone to kick start a 28 day cycle? My doctor was going to give it to me if I didnt get my period....basically the day it was due if it didnt come I was to take the progesterone for 5 days to kick start a regular cycle. I didnt have to take it as mine have been between 26-31 days.


----------



## gnome86

i never understand why people get given progesterone when the very thing that has caused the delay in getting pg was synetic progesterone based? how does that work?x


----------



## missjenn

No idea...she said it would kick start a real period but I didnt to take it. One thing she told me not to do was take birth control to bring cycles back as that only postpones ovulation even further. My doctor has setup three blood tests for me this week (today will be my second) too see if I ovulated this month.


----------



## gnome86

god knows, all the docs say different. i know that i took norethisterone to delay AF for a week in march and another gp told me i shouldnt have been given it by the other one when they know i am ttc, as is progesterone based same as depo so could have added 6 mnths on to my ttc time. good luck x


----------



## jme84

Sorry I did answer sooner. The reason they give you progesterone is to help mimic your normal cycle. With depo it blocks your bodies natural ability to produce progesterone. So your progesterone is usually really low. In order to have a normal cycle you have to go through all the right amount of hormones. On a normal cycle once you o your body spikes progesterone which helps build up your lining. Then your progesterone drops and your estrogen starts rising and you start your period. I hope that make sense. If not you can google how the menstrual cycle works.


----------



## missjenn

Congrats on 21 weeks!! You must be over the moon!!

I was going to ask you.....when you were ovulating did you have any of the fertile cm? I have no fertile CM and just had three blood tests this week to see if I did...dont have the results yet.


----------



## jme84

Thanks I am so excited I can't wait to meet her.

I don't think I really had ewcm if I did it was very little amounts the two months that I o with the high doses of clomid. Then the 2nd month of clomid that I got pregnant and mc I had a ton of ewcm. I had like globs and globs of it. I remember thinking oh so this what ewcm is. I can't remember for sure if I had it the next month when I got pregnant with my lo.


----------



## missjenn

Thanks for the info! I definitely have never had any sign of it, hopefully you can get pregnant without.


----------



## AdriansMama

hello ladies!! DH and i have been wanting # 2 for just over a year now. After DS was born i went on depo because i was young and didnt want another LO right away. i was supposed to go in for my next depo shot June 2011 but decided not to since it was right before our wedding and we were wanting to add another LO to the family. We were NTNP for a year and i havent gotten a BFP but i honestly think it has just been in the past few cycles that ive started actually ovulating and AF has become very regular (she was very regular before i got pregnant with DS) my cycle has changed drastically since before i had DS though ...before DS i would bleed heavily for 7 days and be very crampy, now i bleed for 5 days and it is quite light the entire time with virtually no cramping but it comes every 27 days like clockwork! DH and i have been actively TTC #2 for the past 4 cycles with no luck so far :( 
i would like to be added to the list please :) my last injection was supposed to be june 07 2011 but i didnt get it the last injection i revieved was march 05 2011


----------



## jme84

You could always try preseed lub. I don't know that it helped or not but couldn't hurt.


----------



## sherylb

We used Pre-seed. I didn't have EWCM the month we conceived but I had before in at least one other cycle.

Adrians Mama how long were you on Depo?


----------



## AdriansMama

Well no AF yet ...supposed to be here today usually would have started spotting last night but nothing so far !! I also forgot before for my stats ...I was on depo for 6 months then took 6 months off but went back on for 9 months. Hopefully the witch stays away !!


----------



## AdriansMama

got my BFP this afternoon !!!! :)


----------



## sherylb

Awesome!! Will say a quick prayer that it's sticky. Sometimes people have chemicals after depo and then get pregnant again after.


----------



## missjenn

Congrats! Thats great news! I cannot find that preseed stuff anywhere. Do you have to order it online or something? Adriansmom - did you have any fertile cm?


----------



## AdriansMama

lots LOL!! it stayed abundant the whole time, changed about 5 days ago to pure white creamy, and then as of yesterday has kind of reverted to an EW with the white creamy stuff in it... its kind of yucky


----------



## AdriansMama

my ob/gyn thinks i had a chemical last december but we arent 100% as he thinks the pregnancy test was taken too late... :shrugg: all i know is he doesnt feel the need to see me for another 2 weeks my appointment is the 17th and i feel great :happydance: !! he told me because i have missed my period i only have a 10-15 % chance of miscarriage so im trying not to worry too much and just enjoy the moment :) thank you for all the congradulations !!! Good luck and baby dust to you all :)


----------



## missjenn

Thats great news! I'm sure you will have a sticky one! Stay positive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jme84

missjenn said:


> Congrats! Thats great news! I cannot find that preseed stuff anywhere. Do you have to order it online or something? Adriansmom - did you have any fertile cm?

I ordered it online but did find it at Walgreens.


----------



## sherylb

I think mine was from CVS. You don't need the applicators. We just used it as normal.


----------



## missjenn

Well I got some good news yesterday. My three blood test results from last week came in and they showed that I am in deed ovulating and my fiances SA came back and he's good too. I still have no fertile cm whatsoever so on to the next test.


----------



## sherylb

Not even watery? That's also fertile. Maybe the timing has been off?


----------



## missjenn

There might be like one day a month that may come close...but just a smidge...like not dripping wet...just clear...and feels and looks wet...not watery enough to drip thats for darn sure.


----------



## missjenn

And I check every single day and multiple times throughout each day.


----------



## mom2pne

Time on depo: (My first time) over 9 years with year 8 on the pill to get af (My second time) 15-16 months
End date: (First time) June 2005 was my last shot -got pregnant with twins that August (Second time) June 19th, 2012 was my last shot Was due for one August 29th
Time it took AF to come back: (second time) October 1st, 2012 
Time it took to regulate: This is my first cycle
bfp: (First time) August 25, 2005.


----------



## sherylb

PNE -- Good luck to you! I don't know how you do it with 5 boys and TTC again!


----------



## sherylb

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/66168_580777361533_1551609494_n.jpg

Happy Fall Ladies! Kristin's first birthday is next month!


----------



## mom2pne

sherylb said:


> PNE -- Good luck to you! I don't know how you do it with 5 boys and TTC again!

 Thank you! It is not easy, but I so want a baby girl have since the beginning!


----------



## sherylb

You know, I felt the same way. I got lucky that I got her first and now I don't feel like we need a second one. I always thought I wanted two but I never realized just how much work and stress it is.


----------



## gnome86

they found "thickening" on my ovary and its enlarged. got to go for rescan in cupla weeks. just feel im never gonna get DD her sibling n shes convinced she getting brothers :( which is so weird she'd love either but is adament she getting brothers lol ironic as i cant even catch with 1 let alone multiples :nope:


----------



## sherylb

:hugs:


----------



## genesismarie

hey girl sorry i have been such a stranger been going through alot with school its taking up all my time but just wanted to give you guys an update and my little excitement for this cycle. i have been off depo four months now and i just started af on the 19th and guess what? it was a 31 day cycle. and the one before that was 50 so im am super excited. before depo i was on a strict 28 day cycle by i dont even mind the extra three days lol ill take 31 over 50 any day. still not currently actively ttc but i am paying attention to my body and tracking my cycles.............

how have you ladies been? have i missed anything?
-genesis marie


----------



## sherylb

Tracking while you are figuring it out instead of ttc is less stressful anyway.

My daughter's 1st bday party is in 3 weeks :haha:


----------



## genesismarie

How exciting! My son turned two not too long ago in august. I'm sure you have big plans....
Yes i was totally stressing myself out TTC right after depo seriously my hair started to fall out I wasn't eating and it was putting major strain on my relationship. So ill probably give it to the six month mark


----------



## sherylb

Yikes, that's a lot of stress for something that can only happen one day a month on a good cycle. Take care of yourself!


----------



## genesismarie

will do girl thanks


----------



## Amy89

Time on depo - 3 months
Depo ran out - oct 15th
No AF yet


----------



## Bumpbananas

2 depo shots only, last shot 6 February 2012, irregular periods between 29-35 days each time.... Ten tons of symptoms since coming off including half a stone weight gain, massive mood swings, hot sweats, stomach cramps and bogus pregnancy symptoms..

recent scan,opks and bloods from dr confirm that though I am having periods I'm not ovulating!!! What a waste of last 6 months efforts in trying to conceive!!

I really am angry about depo and side affects its had on me and believe it should require further research on withdrawal side affects. 

Good luck ladies least the first page of this thread show it gets out of the system.... Eventually... :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpbananas

genesismarie said:


> will do girl thanks

I really and truly believe that this may potentially be a side effect of depo withdrawal I mean the stress... I never suffered before I came off and now suffer with intermittent anxiety.. Whilst waiting for dr support I am taking b12 and b6 in equal proportion, agnes castus, epo and having acupuncture... Don't even know if it's working but willing to try anything to help myself.


----------



## genesismarie

Bumpbananas said:


> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> will do girl thanks
> 
> I really and truly believe that this may potentially be a side effect of depo withdrawal I mean the stress... I never suffered before I came off and now suffer with intermittent anxiety.. Whilst waiting for dr support I am taking b12 and b6 in equal proportion, agnes castus, epo and having acupuncture... Don't even know if it's working but willing to try anything to help myself.Click to expand...

im not sure if it was from depo or what because i was going through alot at the time and very overwhelmed with the i want a baby syndrome lol and my cycle not being regular just made it even worse. but im getting alot of support from my gyno and she actually delivered my son so i feel like im in good hands. i also just found out recently that i am ovulating now i ovulated some where around cd12 this cycle and Bd'd from cd 8 to 10 so im hoping for the best at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Genesis, I hope you bded close enough to your actual ovulation. At least if it isn't this cycle you have confirmed that you are ovulating around that period and you will hopefully have more luck next cycle. 

Bumpbananas, TTC is extremely stressful when you just want it so darn bad. I am back on depo after my daughter because there aren't any other viable options for me while I am nursing. I am considering something long term like an IUD after she weans. Unfortunately, I have researched the options I have and they all scare the crap out of me.


----------



## gnome86

ne ideas what my doc wil do with me?
still no bfp. depo ran out march 2010 so even if you ad on 18 mnths for it to be totally out system i am still way over that. 
day 3s fine in jan.
cyst problems. last cyst found september containing clotted blood and very enlarged ovary. scan since it had gone. 
day 21 blood showed progesterone 28 which doc comment = does not confirm ov.
sat down and worked through this cycle as AF came day 25 i/o 28. i actually got pos on clearblue digi OV stick on day 10 so thinking i ov'd coupla days early so obviously day 21 blood would have been out. 
WHAT is possibly the issue? I think is def from having had the synthetic progesterone in system but i just am so cafuddled i dont even know what to suggest to doc- u think i should ask straight for FS referral? xxx


----------



## sherylb

I think I would ask for a referral. Your depo ran out before mine did and look where we are now. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpbananas

genesismarie said:


> Bumpbananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> will do girl thanks
> 
> I really and truly believe that this may potentially be a side effect of depo withdrawal I mean the stress... I never suffered before I came off and now suffer with intermittent anxiety.. Whilst waiting for dr support I am taking b12 and b6 in equal proportion, agnes castus, epo and having acupuncture... Don't even know if it's working but willing to try anything to help myself.Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure if it was from depo or what because i was going through alot at the time and very overwhelmed with the i want a baby syndrome lol and my cycle not being regular just made it even worse. but im getting alot of support from my gyno and she actually delivered my son so i feel like im in good hands. i also just found out recently that i am ovulating now i ovulated some where around cd12 this cycle and Bd'd from cd 8 to 10 so im hoping for the best at the moment :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm so glad that you are both ovulating and have support big fx for u this month x


----------



## Bumpbananas

sherylb said:


> Genesis, I hope you bded close enough to your actual ovulation. At least if it isn't this cycle you have confirmed that you are ovulating around that period and you will hopefully have more luck next cycle.
> 
> Bumpbananas, TTC is extremely stressful when you just want it so darn bad. I am back on depo after my daughter because there aren't any other viable options for me while I am nursing. I am considering something long term like an IUD after she weans. Unfortunately, I have researched the options I have and they all scare the crap out of me.

Yes it is stressful especially when your body seems Like its someone elses because hormnes are soo out of whack. Who'd be a women at times like this :wacko: yeh it is hard knowing what to do. My sister had I think the iud that had no hormones and her system wasn't affected... but birth control all have side effects of some sort don't they who knows!! On a positive note I am feeling better today less hormonal! And am getting support from doctors because I'm more or less telling them i need it... Can't help but wonder if there are many women not asking for help and suffering..?!! The thing is I think it's so important to get help as hormone imbalances I believe can sometime lead to other health problems... I really feel strongly about the need for more emphasis on help for women I bet if men had taken depo they would not have to wait so long for their bodies to straighten themselves out... Maybe I'm a bit cynical but I do value being able to put this down as a whinge...


----------



## esmeralda74

Time on depo:- 9 Years
Last Shot:-06/06/2012
End date:- End of August 2012
Time it took AF to return:- 15/10/2012
Time Af took to regulate:- Not yet

Hi Girls,

Firstly I want to say thank you to you all for sharing your life on this forum. I have been reading this thread over the last couple of days and now I don't seem to be "on my own" and as "mental" and I have all of you to thank.

Well a little about me..... Never wanted kids all my life, completely happy on depo injection (No Periods, No PMS, etc). My plan was to stay on depo until the menopause (I'm 38). Happy days, life is all planned out.

Now are we ready for the BUT.......... (we all knew it was coming, apart from me).

BUT........... I met the most wonderful man in the world, and now my life has been turned upside down and I want what, I have been fighting against all these years.

So I went to the doctors before my depo ran out, and explained the situation. I have been told to let nature take it course and think babies, and if nothing has happened in 6 month's to go back and see doctor. 

What has happen is a "normal period", then 2 weeks later spotting with a blood clot, spotting lasted 3-4 days and was only there when wiping. What is that all about????

The other problem I am having is the weight gain, (only a few kg but still) bloating, nipples that feel like non slip rubber mats and the pain from them is shocking. Also the emotions, crying or teary most days, and the anger and mood swings :gun: I never expected or know how to deal with them as I haven't experience these feelings in a long time and feel like I'm having a nervous breakdown :wacko:

On a positive side, my sex drive has increased off this planet :winkwink:

Anyhoo hello from me and lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## sherylb

Can I have some of your sex drive?! Our daughter is a year old now and with me being back on depo mine is zilch. :( My poor husband. It's so bad I have revirginized. Did you know that's a real thing? The last time we finished was the night our daughter was born.


----------



## esmeralda74

Oh dear and yes apparently so. 

Well fingers crossed I feel like I might be getting a "visit" soon. Had light cramping and lower backache today. I never thought I would get excited about having a period, but I am. Right now, in my head, having a period means things are working down there!


----------



## ckylesworld

After being off of depo for 18 months i finally got my BFP yesterday on christmas at 8dpo. I feel so blesses and there is hope after depo. I am 36 and was on it for most of 10yrs. Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## sherylb

YAY CK!! Congrats!!


----------



## missjenn

Congrats!!! I get to test soon too!!! My period is due Jan 2nd and I am super hopeful that December is my month. The downside is that I have the sore boobs, a bit of back pain and a bit tired....this is how I feel when that time of the month is approaching :(.


----------



## Bumpbananas

Ok so I just got bfp today 11 or 12 dpo. I had tons of cramping and boob twinges from conception onwards every day.. Only yesterday cramps slowed down. Last depo injection early feb, supposedly fertile early may on so took 8 months for my body to get back. Based on dr bloods which showed I wasn't ovulating I now realise it was my luteal phase that was the problem. Was taking preg vits and vitex. but things really changed, i realise now, after I took b vits. After a few months my luteal phase increased from like 2 days, to 6 days november last month, this month must've just been long enuff to keep baby. I always used to brown spot before af. This is the only month too that I used tiny amounts of prog cream every day after I thought I ovulated... Though I'm pretty sure it wasn't that that did it I strongly believe the b vits sorted out a deficiency I had as a result of the depo... Yay!! Gonna take prog cream now til around 26 weeks. I hope this preg is ok!!!! Good luck with yours ladies!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## missjenn

Congrats! That is great news! Wishing you a healthy baby for 2013!


----------



## sherylb

Congrats! Today is my dad's 50th birthday so maybe that will be a good sign of a sticky bean. FXed.


----------



## baby3144

Time on depo: 4 years then again for 3 months 
End date: decemeber 09' & June8th 2012 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: feb 2010 & end of sept 2012
Time it took to regulate: Went back to normal after the first AF
bfp: June 15th 2011 & Decemeber 30th 2012 Best Birthday Surpise too me !


----------



## sherylb

YAY for you baby! Congrats! 

Working out the math, #1 was born around February 2012, you only had 1 shot and then were ready to have #2?? You're brave Mommy! Kristin is 13 months and a complete handful and she's a good baby.


----------



## baby3144

sherylb said:


> YAY for you baby! Congrats!
> 
> Working out the math, #1 was born around February 2012, you only had 1 shot and then were ready to have #2?? You're brave Mommy! Kristin is 13 months and a complete handful and she's a good baby.


Im scared LOL But I took, the injection in June 2012 & then wore off in sept since we were thinking itd take at least a year to leave my system && no trying or anything this just happened a lot sooner then I hoped but hey ill take it from being told id never have a family 4 years ago at age 18 =) My son is a good baby but a hand full and hell be around 18 months when I deliver EKKKKKK :haha:


----------



## missjenn

COngrats! I get to test on Wed! I always have a super light period like 2-3 days but a 30 day cycle like clockwork. I hope that a light period doesnt cause issues with getting pregnant. My progesterone levels have been good.


----------



## sherylb

baby3144 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> YAY for you baby! Congrats!
> 
> Working out the math, #1 was born around February 2012, you only had 1 shot and then were ready to have #2?? You're brave Mommy! Kristin is 13 months and a complete handful and she's a good baby.
> 
> 
> Im scared LOL But I took, the injection in June 2012 & then wore off in sept since we were thinking itd take at least a year to leave my system && no trying or anything this just happened a lot sooner then I hoped but hey ill take it from being told id never have a family 4 years ago at age 18 =) My son is a good baby but a hand full and hell be around 18 months when I deliver EKKKKKK :haha:Click to expand...

It is scary but I've heard once #2 is in your arms you'll never wish anything different. I don't know if we want a second. Right now we don't but maybe when Kristin is going to kinder and we are in our next house. We plan to move to get her into a much better school district.


----------



## missjenn

And Im out for another month.


----------



## awifey

missjenn said:


> And Im out for another month.

Only out for two weeks.... Unless long cycle. ;)


----------



## missjenn

I have a 29 day cycle like clock work.


----------



## Amy89

I'm out!


----------



## missjenn

Sorry to hear Amy :(


----------



## Shannon95

I'm actually not trying for a baby and I'm on the depo but I think I may be pregnant. Could that be possible??


----------



## sherylb

It does happen. Depo can cause similar symptoms though. Did you test?

On a different note, my depo is wearing off and I am getting Mirena on Wednesday.


----------



## Shannon95

Yeah, I've done a couple and there's been a faint line


----------



## sherylb

I think you should try to get into your OB tomorrow. It will settle it either way.


----------



## Shannon95

When I last spoke to my nurse and told her I think I am, she said it's the water infection that's causing the symptoms because a week after I started getting the pains, I was told I have one but I actually feel pregnant and my boyfriend says I do look bloated and it looks like I have a little bump coming on and my boobs have changed loads so I really do think I am but the nurse is saying I'm not as the water sample came back negative but it was after that there was a faint line, could it have been too early to tell?


----------



## awifey

Shannon95 said:


> When I last spoke to my nurse and told her I think I am, she said it's the water infection that's causing the symptoms because a week after I started getting the pains, I was told I have one but I actually feel pregnant and my boyfriend says I do look bloated and it looks like I have a little bump coming on and my boobs have changed loads so I really do think I am but the nurse is saying I'm not as the water sample came back negative but it was after that there was a faint line, could it have been too early to tell?

You can get prego whole on Depo. I had a nurse no tried to talk me out of it as she gained weight and conceived two kids while on Depo.

I gained weight on the implant, not so much on Depo.


----------



## Keflyn

Time on depo: 2 years
Last injection: July 9, 2012
The return if AF: still waiting..


----------



## sherylb

Good luck Keflyn!


----------



## awifey

Keflyn said:


> Time on depo: 2 years
> Last injection: July 9, 2012
> The return if AF: still waiting..

Hope you get your af soon. One time, when stopping Depo, it took 6 months for af to return. When she did she was perfectly regular. A doctor can give you a pill to induce af if you don't have time to wait.


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies its been awhile but just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing
AFM I've been off depo for 8months now. I got af back the same month I got off which was June 2012 they still aren't clock work but my cycles are finially normal length. Just had an ultrasound and bloods done. Ultrasound came back great and confirmed I did O on CD15 this cycle heard that news from doc today & my heart literally jumped out my chest I was borderline speechless lol. I'm 13dpo today but I'm feeling a lil out due to lack of symptoms but af is due in two days & I don't have any af signs that I usually do get anywhere from three day before to a full week before AF. Doc told me I have BV (bacterial vaginosis) this cycle so taking anti biotics thinking now after googling it that it make be what have prevented a BFP this cycle so I'm supper excited about the next cycle.
Lots of love & baby dust
Genesis Marie


----------



## missjenn

That is great news! My last depo shot was officially 12 months ago today. I'm really hoping that this month will be my happy month! You're not out until you're out so good luck this month and if not...then much to look forward to for next month! It was confirmed a few months ago that i do ovulate but I think the issue is with my period being too light. I get it like clock work every month but it only lasts 3-4 days and super light. two days of light flow and then 2 days of just spotting really. I have an appt on the 27th of this month so i can discuss that with the gyno. My biggest fear is that this means I wont get pregnant. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## sherylb

Forgot to mention - I went back on depo until my DD was 14 months old but now have Mirena. Hopefully if we do decide we want another it won't take long. 

:hugs: to those TTC


----------



## genesismarie

As expected the witch is here. Bright and early this morning when I took my first wee lol but no worries for me as this is my first 28 day cycle since coming off depo. & for some reason I knew I wouldn't feel completely "normal" until I got to this point. So I'm feeling great today about af. Tho it means no BFP but I have high hopes for next cycle. Still on the meds for the BV have to take them for seven days but doc says it will be gone in three so hopefully my balance down there will be all comfy for those lil swimmers during fertile time. I know every pregnancy is dif but I did fall preg the second time me and the hubby ever had sex lol crazy I know right? I had a mc & fell preg with our son the next cycle so I'm Hoping after getting back normal Rom depo I'll revert back to my "fertile mertil" ways lol 
@Sheryl your right my face looked just like that when I read that haha you went back on the horrible depo? Well I guess its not as had the second time around now that you know the truth about depo and what works to get a BFP after coming off. & if you the hubby decide to have another I pray that the lord delivers the blessing in consideration of time
@missjenn congrats! Happy should I say anniversary? Lol definitely a date to celebrate I hope this is the month for you I will have fingers & toes x'd haha where are you in your cycle now?
Genesis Marie


----------



## sherylb

I just turned 27 this week and Mirena is good for 5 years so Kristin will be 6 when I get it out if not before. We don't want another one at this point though so would probably get fixed at that point or have another.


----------



## sherylb

And my doctor didn't give me the option of getting an IUD when she was born. She said they would require me to have a period before they would give me one and since I was BFing I wouldn't get one but could still get pregnant. So I did Depo until I could get an IUD. I waited just long enough because as of 1/1 it was covered 100% (and most any other b/c method) under Obamacare.


----------



## genesismarie

Oh Okay that makes alot of sense. Happy belated by the way :)
My best friend had the impanon in. She says she loves it but I'm iffy after depo and run in with untrustworthy docs I'm not sure about pick a bc after TTC maybe I will do more research & inform myself next time


----------



## sherylb

Mirena can have problems but most people I asked loved it. The ones that didn't are super sensitive to hormones and I don't think that's typical. I also appreciated that our insurance paid 100% with Obamacare (it was almost $900 paid!). I had a friend that had the implant and she still hates it and doesn't trust it.


----------



## genesismarie

wow $900? good thing it is covered.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah the actual bill to the insurance company was $1200, the device itself being $900 of that. 

Not going to comment on your friend's situation. I think BnB has a policy not to discuss the A word. Sad.


----------



## esmeralda74

Hi girls, for you lucky ones that have finally got pg. When your AF finally arrived and was regular, how heavy was AF? Mine have started to regulate at 27 days but are light for 3days and that's it. Before Depo I was on BCP and heavy as I was before that. Just don't know what I'm having is good enough to eventually get pg.


----------



## genesismarie

I did not know that I will edit the post


----------



## sherylb

I don't think how light your period is would be the difference. Since I see you have at least tried to chart have you figured out how long your luteal phase is? The amount of days after ovulation before AF comes. And that you are in fact ovulating?


----------



## genesismarie

@ Sheryl I was wondering about LP I'm pretty sure I'm ovulated on cd 15 had a 28day cycle so does that make my LP 13 days? Is that a normal length?


----------



## sherylb

Yeah that's fine. I think 10 is long enough.


----------



## esmeralda74

sherylb said:


> I don't think how light your period is would be the difference. Since I see you have at least tried to chart have you figured out how long your luteal phase is? The amount of days after ovulation before AF comes. And that you are in fact ovulating?

It's only been the last 3 AF that have been 27 days and last month I tried opks, and got a positive on CD10. That's why this month I'm trying to temp, failing miserably, as I work shifts. I don't seem to notice or get ewcm, so I don't know for definite that I'm ovulating or not. 

My doctor, told me to go back if I wasn't pg within 6 months. Well 6 months is up at the end of Feb, and I want to go armed with as much info for him. 

Is there anything else you recommend I need before going to see doctor or to do to see if I'm ovulating??


----------



## awifey

genesismarie said:



> Oh Okay that makes alot of sense. Happy belated by the way :)
> My best friend had the impanon in. She says she loves it but I'm iffy after depo and run in with untrustworthy docs I'm not sure about pick a bc after TTC maybe I will do more research & inform myself next time

I did implanon. I hate it! I would rather Depo than implanon for all bc needs.


----------



## sherylb

esmeralda74 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I don't think how light your period is would be the difference. Since I see you have at least tried to chart have you figured out how long your luteal phase is? The amount of days after ovulation before AF comes. And that you are in fact ovulating?
> 
> It's only been the last 3 AF that have been 27 days and last month I tried opks, and got a positive on CD10. That's why this month I'm trying to temp, failing miserably, as I work shifts. I don't seem to notice or get ewcm, so I don't know for definite that I'm ovulating or not.
> 
> My doctor, told me to go back if I wasn't pg within 6 months. Well 6 months is up at the end of Feb, and I want to go armed with as much info for him.
> 
> Is there anything else you recommend I need before going to see doctor or to do to see if I'm ovulating??Click to expand...

Aww, my hubby works shiftwork too. He's currently napping after not sleeping yesterday or today. Trying to go from nights to days with only 2 days off. 

BBT & Shift Work

I didn't have EWCM the month Kristin was conceived so it's overrated and isn't required to get a :bfp:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awifey said:


> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> Oh Okay that makes alot of sense. Happy belated by the way :)
> My best friend had the impanon in. She says she loves it but I'm iffy after depo and run in with untrustworthy docs I'm not sure about pick a bc after TTC maybe I will do more research & inform myself next time
> 
> I did implanon. I hate it! I would rather Depo than implanon for all bc needs.Click to expand...

depo took me 2.5 yrs ttc. after implanon 1 week!:haha:
i know which one id trust:thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Aww congrats baby hope! We don't want any more so will be very careful after I get my iud out in 5 years. A lady at church was telling me she had a 1 month gap between getting her iud out and her husband getting fixed and now that have a new baby.


----------



## missjenn

genesismarie - I am currently on day 13 of my cycle and due to ovulate on day 15....so Wednesday! My cm was watery this morning so hopefully that is a good sign! My only concern is still how light my periods are. Clock work 30 day cycle but 2 days light followed by a couple days of spotting. Would be cool to conceive one year from the last depo though!

I hope this is your cycle! I know how excited you are! I'm 32 and my fiance is turning 38 so the sooner the better!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, guys! Just stumbled on this thread while doing (yet another) search on depo withdrawal side effects. I won't say it's evil, because I actually loved being on it. Coming off, however... We're 5 months past the last time I was due for one and still waiting on AF. A little discouraged (I know, I know. A year. Or 18 months. Or more.) because I've been having lots of mood swings & other obviously hormonal things going on. And yet nada. Just feel crappy.


----------



## missjenn

Welcome to the depo thread!!! The hormonal changes are the worst because all the side affects of coming off the shot are the exact same as pregnancy symptoms! I had the sore boobs for several months after I didn't go for my last shot and kept taking pregnancy tests...dont do that....you will just be disappointed. 

I did get my AF back right away and it comes every month like clockwork but is very light for 3 days. 

I hope it doesnt take too long for you! Maybe you will be one of the lucky few who get their BFP before their AF!


----------



## missjenn

How long were you on DEPO Brittany?


----------



## Bibliophile

Yeah, I think I need to lock the tests away. LOL! Luckily I got internet cheapies, but I think BF might take them away if I keep going through them at this rate.
I'm trying to remember... I only had 2 or 3 shots and I honestly can't remember which. I had to have parts of my cervix frozen at the end of 2011 and I started it after that. I just don't remember how long after. Lol. 
Yep, sore boobs. The entire month of January. That's gone now, but textbook pregnancy symptoms have replaced it. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## missjenn

Thanks! I was on Depo for over 10 years so I'm sure you will move along much faster than me! I'm super hopeful that that was our month...will know next week!

Some say if you wear white pants then you're sure to get AF! Ha!

Can I ask why you had to have parts of your cervix frozen?


----------



## Bibliophile

Hmm. I wonder if white tights would do. They're cheaper. And we have three black animals. White is really not allowed in our house in any form, so they'd never be worn again! LOL.

They found some abnormal cells on my pap about a year & a half ago. They biopsied a few spots on my cervix (Worst. Experience. Ever. -Maybe that will change when I give birth.) and decided they needed to freeze a couple areas. I don't remember all the exact terminology, but I've had a normal pap since, so no one's given it a second thought yet. Except our new doc told us the other day that the freezing might have made it close up really tightly. :( So that's something we might have to check into once everything else is normalized.

Waiting is soo hard. A year exactly would be pretty neat. :) Though a positive test is amazing no matter when.


----------



## sherylb

I had that exact same issue except went the surgery route and had the abnormal cells removed. That was in October 2010 and Kristin was conceived end of February 2011.


----------



## Bibliophile

They didn't even offer surgery for mine. Which is ok! The biopsy was sooo many times worse than the freezing part anyway.


----------



## Bibliophile

sherylb said:


> I had that exact same issue except went the surgery route and had the abnormal cells removed. That was in October 2010 and Kristin was conceived end of February 2011.

So.... My plan should have been to stay off the bc entirely. LOL. BF would have had a heart attack if I'd gotten pregnant back then! :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Should have clarified that. My last shot ran out in July, we were married in August and started TTC. I got my positive pap in September, surgery in October and he told me I had to wait until I had a clear pap in January to TTC. The two things aren't related.

I had some mild and moderate dysplasia. I never imagined the surgery would be sooo expensive but I am having surgery Monday to fix stitches that were done too tightly when K was born.


----------



## missjenn

Hmmm...so it's possible that the sperm cant through the cervix because it might be too closed now? Hopefully that's an easy fix! Great news that your paps have been clear though! 

@sherylb - You have to pay for the surgery? It's not covered through health care?

It would be great to be successful on the one year anniversary from last shot...I think I will be totally crushed this month if it didnt work. I've been pretty good at keeping positive all year but this month I'm symptom spotting like never before! 

I have these pains in my stomach but they are in the middle and just below my rib cage...I figure pregnancy pains would be much lower. Also, my boobs are usually sore until AF arrives but this time the soreness went away like a full week earlier than normal. 

Let this be my month!!!!


----------



## sherylb

Good luck Jen. I am in the U.S. and we have private insurance. I don't pay for the entire amount but we do pay a good amount. For my cervix surgery we were paying a lot for our insurance so we paid our deductible $2,000 and then they covered the rest at 100%. Our new insurance with DH's new job is different but also a lot cheaper. We pay less than $60 a month for family medical and dental. For this one we have a family $3,000 deductible and then they cover 80% so that our max out of pocket for the year is $8,000. But I only had to pay $1,900 for this one despite the hospital quoting me $1,000 more when I asked before scheduling so I'm hoping I don't get a huge bill afterwards once they actually bill insurance.


----------



## Bibliophile

sherylb said:


> Should have clarified that. My last shot ran out in July, we were married in August and started TTC. I got my positive pap in September, surgery in October and he told me I had to wait until I had a clear pap in January to TTC. The two things aren't related.
> 
> I had some mild and moderate dysplasia. I never imagined the surgery would be sooo expensive but I am having surgery Monday to fix stitches that were done too tightly when K was born.

Ahhhh. 



missjenn said:


> Hmmm...so it's possible that the sperm cant through the cervix because it might be too closed now? Hopefully that's an easy fix! Great news that your paps have been clear though!
> 
> @sherylb - You have to pay for the surgery? It's not covered through health care?
> 
> It would be great to be successful on the one year anniversary from last shot...I think I will be totally crushed this month if it didnt work. I've been pretty good at keeping positive all year but this month I'm symptom spotting like never before!
> 
> I have these pains in my stomach but they are in the middle and just below my rib cage...I figure pregnancy pains would be much lower. Also, my boobs are usually sore until AF arrives but this time the soreness went away like a full week earlier than normal.
> 
> Let this be my month!!!!

Yep. And no one mentioned that at all when I had it done. The doctor didn't say what would need to be done if that's the case and I didn't ask. We'll get there when we get there and I truly don't want to look forward to another wide awake cervix procedure if that's what it'll be. 

Crossing fingers for you! I have no clue what "good" pain would feel like & where it would be. But I figure that anything unusual could be a good sign. :) Would this be your first BFP?


----------



## missjenn

Omg,living in Canada those costs even with insurance scare me! I couldn't imagine having to pay that kind of money but when it comes to your health and babies then you would do anything! We would never be able to afford IVF or any of those procedures :-( so i really need to work!!!

This would be my first BFP. I'm 32 and my fiance is turning 38 so I really hope we get it soon!


----------



## missjenn

I can understand your fear of having another surgery down there awake...ugghhh. I'm supposed to go for a HCG but I keep putting it off.


----------



## sherylb

I had my 15 minute surgery under general and will be under general for this one too.


----------



## Bibliophile

I think maybe I missed what surgery you're having. ?


----------



## sherylb

When Kristin was born I had an episiotomy. Ever since then BD has been impossible and painful. I finally asked the doctor who did my IUD and he said that I was stitched too tightly. He's going to make a small cut and stitch me up a different direction to fix me up.


----------



## jme84

Yikes! Hope all goes well with your surgery! I just thought I would update that my little one was born 2-6-13. She is such a miracle everything I went through to get her was so worth it!


----------



## sherylb

She was born on my 27th birthday!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

sherylb said:


> When Kristin was born I had an episiotomy. Ever since then BD has been impossible and painful. I finally asked the doctor who did my IUD and he said that I was stitched too tightly. He's going to make a small cut and stitch me up a different direction to fix me up.

Ouch! I'm sorry. Hope that will solve the problem, though.


----------



## missjenn

jme84 said:


> Yikes! Hope all goes well with your surgery! I just thought I would update that my little one was born 2-6-13. She is such a miracle everything I went through to get her was so worth it!

Congrats!!! I'm so happy that you are finally enjoying what you wanted so very much! Wishing you and your new family many happy years together!


----------



## missjenn

sherylb said:


> When Kristin was born I had an episiotomy. Ever since then BD has been impossible and painful. I finally asked the doctor who did my IUD and he said that I was stitched too tightly. He's going to make a small cut and stitch me up a different direction to fix me up.

I just googled that surgery....ouch...and sounds very scary!! eeeekk!!! It sounds like it is pretty rare these days for women to have that done. 

I hope they surgery to loosen the stitches makes you feel alot better! That's also a very long time with no sex!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah. I was hoping it would get better but it's not. My husband is very understanding at least and supports the surgery obviously.


----------



## Bibliophile

Did anyone else notice that they felt fine for a while after going off Depo and *then* had the hormones hit and start feeling icky? I felt perfectly normal until the beginning of this year and have felt steadily worse ever since. Was hoping that this is the beginning of the end signal.


----------



## missjenn

For me I only felt the side affects of coming off depo for the first 3 months or so. I haven't had any since....just what comes with ovulation.


----------



## missjenn

AF due tomorrow....or possibly Thursday....no pregnancy symptoms at all :-(


----------



## sherylb

My surgery was yesterday. Took longer than expected but I mostly feel bad for the person that was scheduled immediately after me at a different closeby hospital. Mark also mentioned that he needs to have surgery (hernia repair) so just scheduled him a consult for April. By then all the stuff from my surgery should be settled with our insurance.


----------



## missjenn

You must be so glad that the surgery is done with! Hopefully she heal quickly and get back to some "luvin"  in no time!


----------



## missjenn

I am on cycle day 29 now....AF always comes on either day 28 or 29. I am still hopeful this is my month. I just got back from the gyno actually and I told her I lost hope because I have no pregnancy symptoms and she said it's way too early. She said that over 90% of women don't show pregnancy symptoms until 6 weeks or more and that anything earlier is progesterone related and confused for pregnancy because they are sol similar. I sure hope she is right!


----------



## esmeralda74

I'm confused, thought I was having regular cycles of 27 days (only last two months) but the witch has decided not to show as yet. I know I'm not pg, I've tested but I don't feel like I'm due either. This month has felt different, don't have the usual AF symptoms, painful boobs etc and I had twinges in that area, which at first made me quite hopeful. But I know I not pg so where is my AF. This is all typical cause I was going to have a month or two off ttc, as I've got my appointment for the infertility clinic in may and I thought knowing that might help me relax ttc. Blah :laugh2:


Oh and I thought I would stop temping cause AF was due, and temps where on the way down anyway, wish I hadn't now.


----------



## missjenn

I'm in the exact same boat! Don't give up just yet! I told my gyno that I had no symptoms at all this month and she said that most people don't get them until 6 weeks or more and she also told me not to test until I am one day late!


----------



## esmeralda74

I am one day late now, I tested yesterday and it was bfn and I mean a bfn :laugh2: 

The only thing AF symptom I have is a bit of a belly. 

How many days late are you and When are you going to test?? I'm going try and wait a couple of days, but I'll easily cave. :laugh2: 

Arrrggghhhh what am I talking about, I know I'm not pg, the temps tell me that with out testing. Aargh feck just gimme my AF :laugh2:


Fx for you though xx


----------



## missjenn

Well, most of my cycles have been 28-29 days and today I am on cycle day 30. Geez,I keep checking like every 15 minutes to make sure it hasnt shown. I don't chart temps....just cm and BD so I have no idea when I ovulated for sure but it was either cycle day 14 or 15. FF said day 15 and I had watery those two days so I hope it was right. 

I'm crazy stressed that AF is going to arrive...I do want this to be the month!! I'm going to test tomorrow morning....getting through this day is torture!!!

One of my friends (who is a nurse) didn't get her BFP until 2 days late! Don't count yourself out yet! I understand your frustration totally though!


----------



## esmeralda74

I'm constantly checking too, and I'm sat here wishing, that I am pg and I'm wrong in thinking that I'm not and chart is wrong. 

I hope we both are, we can be bump buddies :laugh2:


----------



## missjenn

God I hope so! I want to break down and test this afternoon but every time I do that I get AF like two hours later so I'm going to try my best to wait it out!

BFP buddies would be fantastic!!


----------



## esmeralda74

:brat: well I spoke to soon, the witch has just got me. No warning, no nothing, just floored me.

I will keep her with me, away from you. 

GL


----------



## missjenn

Frig!!!!! :dohh:

Really sorry to hear that. 

Oddly enough...I feel less hopeful now for myself with this just happening to you...because like yourself...I have no signs of AF either.


----------



## Bibliophile

Send her here! Lol. sorry she showed up.


----------



## missjenn

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I got a BFP this morning!! My heart is still racing from the shock!!! I will upload a picture of the test this evening...the lines could not possibly be any darker! We are going home to tell my family tomorrow....I just cannot believe this!!!

Didn't have a period for almost 11 years on the Depo shot...came off it....got my cycle back right away...although I thought my AF was way too light to get pregnant! I am so happy right now....nothing can take the smile off my face today!!


----------



## sherylb

Congrats!


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats, Jenn!


----------



## jme84

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## babyjan

Hi everyone! 

Hope you guys don't mind me popping in to ask a question and since its a depo thread I figured here's the best place! 

So when did you guys get your periods back? I went on my first injection November 2012 was due next one feb but didn't go back so I know it's still soon but I'm getting really disheartened about certain people's period returning 18 months- 2 years later! Had I of read about this before getting it, there's no way I would of got it xx


----------



## Bibliophile

Hey, Jan. My last depo was due in September and still waiting. I did have a friend who got hers back within 2-3 months, though. But I think most people seem to wait 6 months+.


----------



## esmeralda74

Congrats jen, so happy or you.


----------



## esmeralda74

babyjan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind me popping in to ask a question and since its a depo thread I figured here's the best place!
> 
> So when did you guys get your periods back? I went on my first injection November 2012 was due next one feb but didn't go back so I know it's still soon but I'm getting really disheartened about certain people's period returning 18 months- 2 years later! Had I of read about this before getting it, there's no way I would of got it xx

My last injection was June 2012 and first AF was October 2012.


----------



## sherylb

I had an injection in April, wore out in mid-July, AF in August.


----------



## babyjan

You two are both giving me hope, really hope it just comes :( 

After AF returned was it regular?


----------



## babyjan

Bibliophile said:


> Hey, Jan. My last depo was due in September and still waiting. I did have a friend who got hers back within 2-3 months, though. But I think most people seem to wait 6 months+.

Awh really hope it comes for you soon, at the time of getting the shot I really didn't think twice about side effects now its ruining me just thinking about when AF will return! 

Anther question, when on the depo and after coming off did you guys experience constant headaches and pregnancy type of symptoms? I always feel sick 24/7!


----------



## Bibliophile

I felt ok for the first 2 1/2 months off. Have had pregnancy symptoms since the beginning of the year (and def not preggo). Not sure on the headaches... They do seem to be coming more often than they normally do, but I get migraines, so it's hard for me to say it's due to the depo.


----------



## babyjan

Bibliophile said:


> I felt ok for the first 2 1/2 months off. Have had pregnancy symptoms since the beginning of the year (and def not preggo). Not sure on the headaches... They do seem to be coming more often than they normally do, but I get migraines, so it's hard for me to say it's due to the depo.

Yep, migraines is what I should of said, I was getting them before depo but they seemed to of worsened now, I get them almost everyday now x


----------



## esmeralda74

No to the headaches, yes to the pregnancy symptoms. For me the worst of it was and still is the bad moods and temper tantrums. Also I put a little weight, not much, but still I can't get rid of it and I've always been a person that its not a problem.


----------



## Bibliophile

Jan, I'm on a mix of B2, Feverfew and Magnesium for prevention for mine. It works really well- and was recommended by stepmom's ob when she was preggo as being ok to take while pregnant. :) Ends up being lots of pills after I add in prenatals, Vitex, & Dong Quai. But it definitely makes a difference.

Esmeralda, our last depo shots were only 4 days apart. Lol.


----------



## sherylb

I had my first one and then had another 2 weeks later and after that my cycles were like 25 days and added a day each cycle until I got my :bfp:


----------



## missjenn

I was on Depo for almost 11 years....last shot was due May 1st...didnt get it and surprising my cycle came back right away that month...after not having a period for 10 years!!

I had sore boobs and felt pregnant for the first 3 months after not getting the shot that was due.


----------



## babyjan

Wow 11 years and period back that quick! 
So I guess it doesn't really matter how long you've been on it, right? 
I've only had just the one shot and I'm hoping it comes back as quick as it did for you x

I just noticed your pregnant! How soon after your last injection did you fall pregnant?


----------



## missjenn

Yup exactly. When I first joined this form I was terrified I would be infertile after being on depo that long with no period. I thought I was doomed!

I am 5.5 weeks pregnant!!! 

My shot wore off in May.....got my period in the middle/end of may....I went to my doctor in September to get a blood test to see if I was ovulating...I was really concerned because even though my cycle came back right away...it was really light...I would have it for 2-3 days max and then just some brown spotting. And the 2-3 days was a REALLY light flow. Test showed I was ovulating. 

We didnt try for a few months as we are getting married in July. Tried in January but didnt hit all 5 of the important days...tried in Feb and hit all the important ones and that did the trick !


----------



## missjenn

So it was 9 months after my last shot was due.


----------



## babyjan

Awwh congratulations! It's lovely to read a positive story like yours x


----------



## missjenn

Thanks...we are over the moon!


----------



## Bibliophile

I found this article tonight. Anyone else noticed how scarce the actual facts are about coming off Depo? Geez. Anyway, it was a good read- if a little depressing. Lol.
https://www.ask-curtis.com/how-long-does-it-take-for-the-depo-provera-shot-to-wear-off/


----------



## genesismarie

Bibliophile said:


> I found this article tonight. Anyone else noticed how scarce the actual facts are about coming off Depo? Geez. Anyway, it was a good read- if a little depressing. Lol.
> https://www.ask-curtis.com/how-long-does-it-take-for-the-depo-provera-shot-to-wear-off/

Thank you for posting I found this very interesting as I've been marking the days off from when my last shot wore off not when I receive the last shot I did the math & I'm at about 330 days. After researching depo after first getting off & deciding to TTC I figured I would ntnp for the first year after but keep track off my cycle Ive been a regular length for a few months just last month though I had my first 28day cycle like I did before depo so I'm hopeful. We will all get there. I think we sometimes refuse the facts which bring up more hurt but I've learned when it comes to TTC after depo its better to except the facts but its just a matter of time for us all 
Lost of baby dust
Genesis


----------



## genesismarie

hey ladies
i see no one has posted in awhile but hopefully i will get a response
so been off depo for almost a year it will be a year in june cycle is 26 days like clockwork with ovulation on day 14 but for the first three cycles of being regular my periods were ultra light (this is the fourth reg cycle) like i barely needed to use anything three out of the five days i was on af this cycle i have went back to my normal heaviness of af like before depo was wondering if you guys had any similar experiences or if it means anything good or bad
.....
-genesis marie


----------



## sherylb

I don't remember but I hope it's a good sign. 

Not sure if I mentioned - I was on depo after Kristin was born but switched to Mirena in January.


----------



## genesismarie

I hope it is in my mind I'm like yes this is the final thing I need to be completely back to "normal"


----------



## Bibliophile

I had an extremely light AF when I finally got it (last shot in June, first blood on March 30). Then 14 days later, a more regular-ISH AF- but still fairly light. After that I seem to be back to my regular cycle (am on my 2nd 28 day now with a normal for me cycle for April/May). Soo... I'm not sure that answers anything, but yes, my cycle was goofy for a bit when it did start to finally come back. Now just have to get through the rest of this cycle and the next and finally we can goooo! Lol. (Waiting to avoid having a due date near the stepkids' birthdays. It would entail much drama on their mother's part.)


----------



## sherylb

Ah, my aunt and uncle were the same way. He had 2 kids from a previous marriage. My aunt ended up having her baby at 34 weeks on his youngest's birthday. Should make for some interesting parties b/c the girls' mom is a B and was telling them from the moment she found out my aunt was pregnant that they were going to love the new baby more.


----------



## Bibliophile

That's exactly what we're worried about. And since we live far away, being too close to their birthdays would mean we'd miss that year of their birthdays. And then we'd have to coordinate parties for the rest of our lives and she's very far from cooperative. I have nightmarish visions of the things she'd tell them... (How do you do that kind of thing to your children, anyway????)


----------



## sherylb

I don't know but it's horrible horrible horrible to hear about. The girls' step mom doesn't work, lives in a house with a bunch of random people from what I understand.


----------



## Bibliophile

Interesting. People are weird. Lol.


----------



## babyjan

It's been almost 4 months since depo was due and still no periods :( 

I know that's not long but I'm impatient


----------



## Bibliophile

It's not long... But I was very impatient, too. I don't really know that they did anything, but I did take Vitex for a while and did some detox baths, too. I think it just helped me feel like I was actually doing something other than waiting. Lol.
It took me 3 months to start getting the withdrawal symptoms and then another 3 1/2 before I had some spotting. It sucks. :( But it'll get there.


----------



## babyjan

Bibliophile said:


> It's not long... But I was very impatient, too. I don't really know that they did anything, but I did take Vitex for a while and did some detox baths, too. I think it just helped me feel like I was actually doing something other than waiting. Lol.
> It took me 3 months to start getting the withdrawal symptoms and then another 3 1/2 before I had some spotting. It sucks. :( But it'll get there.

How longs it been since your shot was due? 

I've been feeling constantly sick and nauseous at times, I've taken a test just to check but negative and I've read that it's normal when depo is tryna leave your body.

I wish it would just hurry up and go!!


----------



## Bibliophile

My last shot was due in September. So it took a while. But from my own experience, I'd say having pregnancy symptoms is a sign that it's beginning to get out of your system. :) Don't waste tests. I did the same thing. Lol. My breasts HURT, I was nauseous, tired, I had all the aches & pains of early pregnancy. Lots of mood swings & acne. I even got positive OPKs. It was the worse three & a half months ever.


----------



## sherylb

If you are going to waste tests get the cheap strips from Ebay. Then you can test all you want without going bankrupt. Been there done that.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol I think I took about 5 tests. Then I got sick of seeing the negatives, did some research on withdrawal side effects, and moved on. (We did have a LOT going on, though, and that helped distract me.)


----------



## missjenn

genesismarie said:


> hey ladies
> i see no one has posted in awhile but hopefully i will get a response
> so been off depo for almost a year it will be a year in june cycle is 26 days like clockwork with ovulation on day 14 but for the first three cycles of being regular my periods were ultra light (this is the fourth reg cycle) like i barely needed to use anything three out of the five days i was on af this cycle i have went back to my normal heaviness of af like before depo was wondering if you guys had any similar experiences or if it means anything good or bad
> .....
> -genesis marie

I never had a regular flow after depo...nothing even close to my days before depo. 2-3 days max and super light...like i could have used a thin liner all day long....and mostly just brown spotting. I thought for sure I wouldn't get pregnant because of this but here I am...5 months prego as of next wed!


----------



## genesismarie

missjenn said:


> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> i see no one has posted in awhile but hopefully i will get a response
> so been off depo for almost a year it will be a year in june cycle is 26 days like clockwork with ovulation on day 14 but for the first three cycles of being regular my periods were ultra light (this is the fourth reg cycle) like i barely needed to use anything three out of the five days i was on af this cycle i have went back to my normal heaviness of af like before depo was wondering if you guys had any similar experiences or if it means anything good or bad
> .....
> -genesis marie
> 
> I never had a regular flow after depo...nothing even close to my days before depo. 2-3 days max and super light...like i could have used a thin liner all day long....and mostly just brown spotting. I thought for sure I wouldn't get pregnant because of this but here I am...5 months prego as of next wed!Click to expand...

How long where you trying hun? Congrats on the little one. I got the shot in march last year it "ran out" in June I got my bleed on June 16th I just stop having withdrawal symptoms this cycle & this is my first cycle with my normal amount of blood. I think its been too long I mean a year since the ran out date still no bfp & just now getting over withdrawal symptoms? I have been ovulating for awhile doc gave me an ultrasound to confirm so I don't know what I'm doing wrong :,(


----------



## sherylb

We also used pre-seed. Have you heard of it?


----------



## missjenn

genesismarie said:


> missjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies
> i see no one has posted in awhile but hopefully i will get a response
> so been off depo for almost a year it will be a year in june cycle is 26 days like clockwork with ovulation on day 14 but for the first three cycles of being regular my periods were ultra light (this is the fourth reg cycle) like i barely needed to use anything three out of the five days i was on af this cycle i have went back to my normal heaviness of af like before depo was wondering if you guys had any similar experiences or if it means anything good or bad
> .....
> -genesis marie
> 
> I never had a regular flow after depo...nothing even close to my days before depo. 2-3 days max and super light...like i could have used a thin liner all day long....and mostly just brown spotting. I thought for sure I wouldn't get pregnant because of this but here I am...5 months prego as of next wed!Click to expand...
> 
> How long where you trying hun? Congrats on the little one. I got the shot in march last year it "ran out" in June I got my bleed on June 16th I just stop having withdrawal symptoms this cycle & this is my first cycle with my normal amount of blood. I think its been too long I mean a year since the ran out date still no bfp & just now getting over withdrawal symptoms? I have been ovulating for awhile doc gave me an ultrasound to confirm so I don't know what I'm doing wrong :,(Click to expand...

On depo for 10-11 years....shot ran out end of March last year and I got my first bleed in the middle of May. We tried for a couple months but to be honest...we weren't hitting the right days for ovulation. Really tried in January and February....February we hit the 4 important days and the day before and after just to make sure and it worked! Has your hubby had a SA done?


----------



## missjenn

Also, has your doctor checked your progesterone levels? With ovulation you also need good progesterone levels to maintain a pregnancy.


----------



## genesismarie

She did do blood work for almost everything she didn't mention if anything was off. She kept saying they were going to be off anyway. She seems to think I'm perfectly fine & don't need further testing.
Hubby hasn't had a SA done yet we want to see if its really needed


----------



## missjenn

They had my hubby tested two months into us trying. They also gave me my progesterone numbers at each blood test after ovulation....mine were 30 and 34. Anything higher then 30 was good and could support a fertilized egg.


----------



## genesismarie

missjenn said:


> They had my hubby tested two months into us trying. They also gave me my progesterone numbers at each blood test after ovulation....mine were 30 and 34. Anything higher then 30 was good and could support a fertilized egg.

It seems like they won't do anything for me she only gave me that one blood test this whole time I been off depo. I have no idea what's going on & neither does she I'm guessing since all she is doing is assuming I'm fine :(


----------



## missjenn

When checking your progesterone levels then give you three blood tests after ovulation...mine were tested on day 19...21...day 23 I believe...

Is this a family doctor or a gyno? I went to see a gyno who was able to help with this stuff as my family doctor really didn't specialize in this area.


----------



## genesismarie

Yes its my gyno she hasn't really helped at all this whole year & I'm starting to fear something is wrong. She didn't give me copy of results just called & said everything came back just fine beside I need more omega 3 that's it ultrasound she called & said everything was good I had a little cyst from ovulating that's it


----------



## missjenn

You should ask her what your progesterone levels are? And what days of your cycle they were checked on. Sorry...she doesnt seem to be very helpful for a year of you guys trying.


----------



## genesismarie

She took the bloods on a random day I requested my hormones to be tested & to be tested for Ovid so she told me she ran everything. But another weird thing I have ovulation pain today I usually get it on day 14 so far today is day 16? I feel like what next lol? This cycle is all wonky but the new normal cycle so idk


----------



## missjenn

I never got any kind of ovulation pain or any signals for that matter....my boobs would get sore a couple days after ovulation and remember...when charting...its not always right...said I was going to ovulate on Day 16 and im pretty sure I did in the 12th or 13th day. I only knew I ovulated from the affects in the following days. My gyno said testing on random days does nothing...it takes 4-5 days after ovulation to test the increase in progesterone.


----------



## genesismarie

Me & hubby bd atlease once a day we have only missed three days since the end of af. So I'm ike what is it going to take lol. I really hope we get it right soon because honestly I don't know much more I can take mentally & emotionally. I just broke down the other day when I had a perfectly wonderful day & hubby said he was to tired to bd &I just lost it & was balling. I don't even know how many months I can go through stuff like that


----------



## missjenn

I know what you mean...I wanted to have a baby so badly that if we missed a day I would fall apart and act like a crazy person!!!! 

Doing it every day will take the fun out of it and it will become a job...so be careful! 

I would seriously ask your gyno to test you progesterone levels properly. Have they done the dye test on your ovaries to make sure they arent blocked? I was scheduled for that test and found out I was pregnant 3 days before.

My gyno told me it was very common for women to have their fallopian tubes blocked....easy to correct. So if for some reason they were...all the sex in the world wont result in anything because the sperm have nowhere to go.

I really dont think she has done much for you at this point...I would start asking for stuff.

But my gyno did say a year was normal.


----------



## genesismarie

She keeps saying the same thing. Which to her means one year to me me means too. Because since it took a year to get semi normal I'm guessing she wants me to wait another year & I'm totally not feeling that lol


----------



## missjenn

Two years is too long for not doing any kind of tests. How old are you? If you are in your 30's they should be pushing this along for you.


----------



## genesismarie

I'm 21. & have a son so think that's why they act like I'm overreacting


----------



## rainbows_x

Hi :)

Time on depo: Just the one shot in November 2012, so 12 weeks.
End date: February 2012
Time it took AF to come back: on and off since March 2013
Time it took to regulate: Havent had a proper period since March, have had spotting for last 13 days :/


----------



## Nane

Good afternoon ladies,
My last Depo was due September 2011, I only had one shot. Then i whent on the patch for a month in October to regulate my crazy AF. Had an irregular pap and had to have a LEEP on November. I have been ttc and nothing yet. It will be 2 years in Sept since depo shot was due. Has anyone been able to conceive after 2 years off depo? Or does anyone have a similar story?


----------



## Nane

I have a 2 year old son too im 23 years old and my af have been a little off. Right now im 22mo. since depo shot was due and my cycles are running on a 29 days. So maybe they will go back to 28 day and i can get a BFP soon. How regular are your cycles?


----------



## genesismarie

Ny cycle are super regular they are currently 26 days but before depo I was 28days think I ovulated on cd 16 this cycle so I think this maybe the cycle I go back to 28days


----------



## Nane

genesismarie said:


> Ny cycle are super regular they are currently 26 days but before depo I was 28days think I ovulated on cd 16 this cycle so I think this maybe the cycle I go back to 28days

How long have you been off Depo?


----------



## genesismarie

This month makes a year since my shot ran out only got one shot in march of 2012.


----------



## sherylb

I had leep before I got pregnant. I was miserable waiting for the ok from my doctor that my paps were coming back clear. He told me a year after my last shot was long enough though and then he would help me. I was pregnant like 11 months after my last shot.


----------



## esmeralda74

My last shot was this time last year. Due to age & waiting list my doctor referred me to a fs, who we saw last month (may) she has sent us for every test possible. Me = blood, ultra sound, HSG etc and OH = Urine, ultra sound and sperm test etc. Anyway my point is at my appointment with FS, my first question was "is it or could it be the fact I had the depo???" Her answer was "NO, it's long gone out of your system, most of the time there is a under lying reason elsewhere, blocked tubes, pp, sperm mobility etc or the simple thing of patience" 

So far all the tests are coming back normal, so fingers crossed for OH sperm test and my 21 day blood and ultra sound. 

Oh and before I forget, if any of you ladies get sent for a HSG, don't worry about it, it's painless, yes you can feel it, but its the most amazing thing to see I was totally gob smacked and you can see for yourself there and then if there is any problems, love tests you get the same day (hate waiting). 

Love and baby dust to all x


----------



## genesismarie

My doctors or not doing anything they haven't even DID day 21 blood and ultrasound. I don't even know what else to do


----------



## genesismarie

It's been over a year since my last shot a year since it ran out my cycle have been regular for four cycles now should I be worried? Get a new doc? Chill out? Lol


----------



## missjenn

I would ask your doctor if they can start doing some tests just to make sure everything is in order.


----------



## genesismarie

Thats the thing the doctors I do have are not doing any thing nor are willing or even listening to ny corcerns


----------



## missjenn

Are you able to see another gyno? Maybe it's your age that is keeping them from further testing? You are still very young...I am 32 so maybe they start that process earlier pending age?


----------



## genesismarie

I actually just called and switched to a new off appt is not until July tenth but hopefully I will atlease be taken serious


----------



## missjenn

Good stuff! Hope they are helpful!!!


----------



## genesismarie

Thanx


----------



## TTCMY1ST

Only one Depo shot September 2009.... Shot ran out December 2009
Periods has not regulated as of yet, maybe 3 to 5 periods a year!


----------



## TTCMY1ST

Didn't realized I've posted before, but I see I'm inactive.... I guess I'm back active with and update... LOL!!! Still no BFP


----------



## esmeralda74

Hi girls, 

I have just got my blood test results back, and having to wait till the 22nd July for next fertility specialist appointment for all the test results.

Please can any of you shed some light on the following results ie good, bad, I'm I ovulating etc. ??? 

FSH 8.9 iu/l
LH 8.7 iu/l
Progesterone 11.3 nmol/l

Many thanks

:flower:


----------



## Tasha_trying

Time on depo: 4 1/2 years
End date: Nov2012 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: 
Time it took to regulate: 
bfp:


----------



## SCgirl

Time on Depo: 3 months
Last shot: Received 10/2012 (so ran out 01/2013)
Haven't used any sort of BC since... actively TTC.

My periods never stopped- I bled during most of my time on Depo (along with all of the other side effects), then I seemed to jump back to normal Jan/Feb. March I was late (and was hoping pregnant, but no- just depo side effects). End of March I started bleeding- and it didn't stop until May. I'm now more "regular" - but not in a good way- last 4 cycles have been 14-15 days (with extremely light periods). (been to doctors, they said just side effects, and not to worry until it's been a year since the shot wears off!)

I'm far too impatient for this :/


----------



## Tassiegal

Hi all - i posted earlier in the threat (much earlier i must admit) But wanted to come back and update you all that i got my BFP yesterday afternoon with another one this morning! It took us 18 months from when my shot wore off and 6 months of Clomid (I finished the 6 months last month) so this baby was naturally conceived.
Don't give up hope girls - i am 34 so on the older side of things - but it will happen!! Thinking of you all!


----------



## sherylb

Tassiegal said:


> Hi all - i posted earlier in the threat (much earlier i must admit) But wanted to come back and update you all that i got my BFP yesterday afternoon with another one this morning! It took us 18 months from when my shot wore off and 6 months of Clomid (I finished the 6 months last month) so this baby was naturally conceived.
> Don't give up hope girls - i am 34 so on the older side of things - but it will happen!! Thinking of you all!

Congrats! I know that's a big relief after waiting so long!


----------



## minni2906

I posted about a year and a half ago in this thread after coming off depo and having odd cycles for a year. They finally began to regulate in May '12 and my ex and I separated and divorced so I went back on Depo. I was on it for 6 months/2 shots and then started a pill that made me only have af every 3 months. After 4.5 montha on that, I quit taking it and got my BFP with my DF on the second cycle off bc. I honestly think depo did me a favor in not allowing my cycle to regulate and me to get preg with my ex! I would go back on it in a hearbeat!


----------



## Tassiegal

sherylb said:


> Congrats! I know that's a big relief after waiting so long!

Thanks! :thumbup: It is a huge relief - its horrible not being able to conceive and not knowing why... :D


----------



## sherylb

I still have no desire to have #2. In fact, I got Mirena in January but it has the same hormone as Depo and I feel like it's giving me issues so I am switching to Paragard next week. It's the hormone free, copper IUD.


----------



## SCgirl

Some slight good news- the 11th makes 11 months since I got the shot, and I *finally* got my first +opk today (hey- it's a step in the right direction after months of poas)... Hopefully this means it won't be too much longer!


----------



## babyjan

Hello everyone 

I never really came on to update but I finally got a period last month, 9 months after my shot but no period again this month :/

It will be a year since shot in November and my body is still messed up :(


----------



## babyjan

SCgirl said:


> Some slight good news- the 11th makes 11 months since I got the shot, and I *finally* got my first +opk today (hey- it's a step in the right direction after months of poas)... Hopefully this means it won't be too much longer!

Was your last shot in November or October? Mine was around 10th November 2012!

That was also my first and LAST ever shot.


----------



## SCgirl

babyjan said:


> Was your last shot in November or October? Mine was around 10th November 2012!
> 
> That was also my first and LAST ever shot.

My shot was October 11, 2012. My temps make it look like I O'd this cycle (last 3 appear so as well), but I'm now 16 dpo (CD 34) with no sign of AF and a BFN- so I may still be a little off. (this is the longest cycle I've had since the shot- last was 25 days!) 
This is the most obvious temp shift I've had (the others have jumped around a lot), so I'm hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## babyjan

SCgirl said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> Was your last shot in November or October? Mine was around 10th November 2012!
> 
> That was also my first and LAST ever shot.
> 
> My shot was October 11, 2012. My temps make it look like I O'd this cycle (last 3 appear so as well), but I'm now 16 dpo (CD 34) with no sign of AF and a BFN- so I may still be a little off. (this is the longest cycle I've had since the shot- last was 25 days!)
> This is the most obvious temp shift I've had (the others have jumped around a lot), so I'm hoping this is a good sign!Click to expand...

So I'm a exactly a month behind you on my shot, when did your periods return?


----------



## SCgirl

I spotted most of the 3 months I was on the shot. That ended as the shot stopped, and I had a very light period a few weeks later. Then I went a few weeks without one (and was sure I was pregnant, before I realized that it was only the horrible side effects of depo)- then I started bleeding again and didn't stop for almost 6 weeks (that was April '13- went to the gyno, she said it's just side effects). It stopped and I had a few 14-15 day cycles (but AF would last for half of those), went up to 23 day cycle with shorter AF, last cycle was 25 with an even shorter AF, and now here I am at CD 34...

I hate Depo.


----------



## babyjan

SCgirl said:


> I spotted most of the 3 months I was on the shot. That ended as the shot stopped, and I had a very light period a few weeks later. Then I went a few weeks without one (and was sure I was pregnant, before I realized that it was only the horrible side effects of depo)- then I started bleeding again and didn't stop for almost 6 weeks (that was April '13- went to the gyno, she said it's just side effects). It stopped and I had a few 14-15 day cycles (but AF would last for half of those), went up to 23 day cycle with shorter AF, last cycle was 25 with an even shorter AF, and now here I am at CD 34...
> 
> I hate Depo.

Wow that sounds crazy! 

Well I never had any bleeding whilst on it, I think I did see stretchy bleeding once a few weeks after the shot but that didn't even last a day, after the three months I started experiencing crazy pregnancy symptoms and always felt nauseas (turns out that's part of the depo leaving you apparently) it wasn't until last month 9 months since the injection that I got a period which lasted my normal 7 days then 2 weeks later a spotted for less than a day and now nothing! 

It's almost a year for us and were still messed up, it says everywhere that 18 months after the shot you should be like someone who's never had the shot.

I remember asking my nurse just after a got it if it will effect fertility in the future and she said "No, many women go onto concieve within a year".


----------



## Bibliophile

I wouldn't worry about OPKs or anything until you've had more than one normal (for you) cycle in a row. I'm pretty sure I had some anovulatory cycles even once I was having regular ones again. And I've had goofy short cycles (that I've never had before) even after several months of normal (for me) cycles. 
Don't waste the sticks. ;)


----------



## babyjan

Bibliophile said:


> I wouldn't worry about OPKs or anything until you've had more than one normal (for you) cycle in a row. I'm pretty sure I had some anovulatory cycles even once I was having regular ones again. And I've had goofy short cycles (that I've never had before) even after several months of normal (for me) cycles.
> Don't waste the sticks. ;)

How's your cycles now and how long you been off depo?


----------



## Bibliophile

My last shot was at the beginning of June 2012. I had a 14 day cycle at the beginning of April 2013 but I had quite a few positive OPKs before that that were just my body trying to sort itself out. A few regular length cycles that I now think were anovulatory, then a couple goofy ones that were really short. Now I'm on my 2nd regular cycle again and temps last month said I did ovulate. So almost a year from when I was due for my last one until ovulating again. Step one is regular cycles- the rest isn't worth worrying about until you get them back. :)


----------



## SCgirl

Just a quick update- My depo shot was 10/11/12 (& ttc since it was supposed to end)- FINALLY got a BFP (or two) today (CD 48- i think 10 dpo which is way off from normal)... I'll try to keep y'all updated if anything changes in the days/weeks to come since it's incredibly early- but I'm praying this is it!!


----------



## babyjan

SCgirl said:


> Just a quick update- My depo shot was 10/11/12 (& ttc since it was supposed to end)- FINALLY got a BFP (or two) today (CD 48- i think 10 dpo which is way off from normal)... I'll try to keep y'all updated if anything changes in the days/weeks to come since it's incredibly early- but I'm praying this is it!!

Congratulations hun :happydance:


As for me I'm still waiting, I've kind of just given up really, it's been a whole year now and everything just seems messed up, I can't help worrying that I may never conceive again though :cry:

SCgirl, you was about a month ahead of me with your shot, how was your periods like when they returned? x


----------



## SCgirl

Just what I described a few posts ago on this page- the cycle I'm on now started Sept 27 (the day after I last posted on here). I spotted some random days this cycle, which I think may have been my body gearing up to O. You can check my chart for more details on my last 3 cycles...


----------



## SCgirl

Mine ended up being a chemical pregnancy (not how I wanted my first bfp to go!)- at least I know it can be done! Back to ttc....


----------



## Scootie

Hi there, hoping to join this group!

Time on depo: 7 years
End date: July 2013 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet :(
Time it took to regulate:


----------



## babyjan

Scootie said:


> Hi there, hoping to join this group!
> 
> Time on depo: 7 years
> End date: July 2013 (last shot)
> Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet :(
> Time it took to regulate:

Hello there and welcome! 

How come you were given depo for soo long? It's just I didn't think more than 2 years was safe? sorry I hope you don't mind me asking :) 

Anyways it hasn't been too long yet for you, I've been off for almost 13 months, periods returned in August and I've had the one shot, still waiting to regulate :(


----------



## calic

Time on depo: 7 years 6 months
Last injection: 12/2012
AF: 06/2013
Regulate: 11/2013


----------



## calic

babyjan said:


> Scootie said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, hoping to join this group!
> 
> Time on depo: 7 years
> End date: July 2013 (last shot)
> Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet :(
> Time it took to regulate:
> 
> Hello there and welcome!
> 
> How come you were given depo for soo long? It's just I didn't think more than 2 years was safe? sorry I hope you don't mind me asking :)
> 
> Anyways it hasn't been too long yet for you, I've been off for almost 13 months, periods returned in August and I've had the one shot, still waiting to regulate :(Click to expand...


I don't know about Scootie, but I was put on depo before a lot of the literature was out there about so many of the adverse side effects. I then stumbled onto an article suggesting the depo caused a lot of infertility issues. So I hit the internets and stumbled onto a depo forum where a lot of women couldn't conceive. This was eight months before my wedding and a week after my injection in December of last year. I never got another shot. I just didn't know and was only 16 when I went on it and never questioned it's safety because I trusted my doctor.


----------



## babyjan

Calic, that's terrible that your doctors would even mention, tbh I think it's terrible that depo is even offered to women full stop! 

Our last injections are around the same time :) 

How are your periods now?


----------



## calic

babyjan said:


> Calic, that's terrible that your doctors would even mention, tbh I think it's terrible that depo is even offered to women full stop!
> 
> Our last injections are around the same time :)
> 
> How are your periods now?

I went from 12-14 days through July and August (worst cramps of my life), then 23-27 days. I actually was due around two days ago, but AF hasn't reared her ugly head yet. How are yours doing?


----------



## Scootie

babyjan said:


> Scootie said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, hoping to join this group!
> 
> Time on depo: 7 years
> End date: July 2013 (last shot)
> Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet :(
> Time it took to regulate:
> 
> Hello there and welcome!
> 
> How come you were given depo for soo long? It's just I didn't think more than 2 years was safe? sorry I hope you don't mind me asking :)
> 
> Anyways it hasn't been too long yet for you, I've been off for almost 13 months, periods returned in August and I've had the one shot, still waiting to regulate :(Click to expand...

No problem! Well when I technically started the depo I was 18 and i actually got it at my pediatricians office! They only warned me about the calcium issue and said that if Iwas still on it aafter 30 theyd put me on a rx calcium supplement. Well at 19 i went on seasonelle for about a year. I had periods every 3 months like you are supposed to. Then I went back to depo at 20. My peds office didn't really warn me about fertility issues. But then i started going to Planned Parenthood. All they said was that it might take a year to get pregnant after stopping. I didn't even think I'd want to get pregnant for another couple years...so ya here I am lol.


----------



## babyjan

calic said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> Calic, that's terrible that your doctors would even mention, tbh I think it's terrible that depo is even offered to women full stop!
> 
> Our last injections are around the same time :)
> 
> How are your periods now?
> 
> I went from 12-14 days through July and August (worst cramps of my life), then 23-27 days. I actually was due around two days ago, but AF hasn't reared her ugly head yet. How are yours doing?Click to expand...

Well mine are weird but not too bad, came back in August a normal 5 day period then 2 weeks later I got a weird 1-2 day bleed that was in September, October comes I get AF on the 13th and on the 26th both normal 5 day periods, exactly 28 days later on the 22nd November I got period, there's me thinking maybe I'm starting to regulate but nope 2 weeks later again literally on Thursday I got a weird mid cycle bleed that ended this morning, so I'm very much confused at the moment :/ 


Scootie said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scootie said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, hoping to join this group!
> 
> Time on depo: 7 years
> End date: July 2013 (last shot)
> Time it took AF to come back: hasn't yet :(
> Time it took to regulate:
> 
> Hello there and welcome!
> 
> How come you were given depo for soo long? It's just I didn't think more than 2 years was safe? sorry I hope you don't mind me asking :)
> 
> Anyways it hasn't been too long yet for you, I've been off for almost 13 months, periods returned in August and I've had the one shot, still waiting to regulate :(Click to expand...
> 
> No problem! Well when I technically started the depo I was 18 and i actually got it at my pediatricians office! They only warned me about the calcium issue and said that if Iwas still on it aafter 30 theyd put me on a rx calcium supplement. Well at 19 i went on seasonelle for about a year. I had periods every 3 months like you are supposed to. Then I went back to depo at 20. My peds office didn't really warn me about fertility issues. But then i started going to Planned Parenthood. All they said was that it might take a year to get pregnant after stopping. I didn't even think I'd want to get pregnant for another couple years...so ya here I am lol.Click to expand...

This was pretty much me with thinking I didn't want a pregnancy at the time, when I got the shot my son was 10 months and quite difficult, I sort of knew it could take a year and when I asked the nurse she said all of patients went on to conceive with no problems within a year, so I went ahead and thought one shot will be ok, my son will be almost two in a year and by then I don't mind if I do conceive, when I got the shot I just couldn't comprehend another pregnancy lol and also I thought this way is better than a pill I will most likely forget to take x


----------



## calic

I got my BFP today!!!!! It has literally been exactly one year to the day since my last shot!! Still in shock since I still did not have 100% consistent AF, but completely over the moon.


----------



## babyjan

calic said:


> I got my BFP today!!!!! It has literally been exactly one year to the day since my last shot!! Still in shock since I still did not have 100% consistent AF, but completely over the moon.

OMG!!! 

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Scootie

calic said:


> I got my BFP today!!!!! It has literally been exactly one year to the day since my last shot!! Still in shock since I still did not have 100% consistent AF, but completely over the moon.

OMG!!!!!! So excited for you right now!!!! And you didnt even get your AF until 6 months post shot right? So only 3 months after it expired right? I was just about to come on here and post how down I am that there are no signs of AF but I am only about 50 days since the shot expired. But then I saw your BFP and I am so happy for you!


----------



## calic

Scootie said:


> calic said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today!!!!! It has literally been exactly one year to the day since my last shot!! Still in shock since I still did not have 100% consistent AF, but completely over the moon.
> 
> OMG!!!!!! So excited for you right now!!!! And you didnt even get your AF until 6 months post shot right? So only 3 months after it expired right? I was just about to come on here and post how down I am that there are no signs of AF but I am only about 50 days since the shot expired. But then I saw your BFP and I am so happy for you!Click to expand...

I'm still in disbelief, but yes nine months after the shot expired I have my BFP!! DH about cried this morning when he woke up and I had the three dollar store tests lined up on the dresser.Do not get discouraged!!! This was our first cycle trying, and I know you will have your BFP soon!! Hopefully you're halfway to getting your AF back. I'm actually thinking about doing a statistical analysis on all of the numbers gathered so far from the depo ladies and put it in a nice chart, since everyone here loves charts so much, to give future depo TTCers an easier way to see everyone else's experiences and to know not to unnecessarily worry/give up. So much luck and good thoughts to you!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats!


----------



## Scootie

Omg!!!!! I am having some brown spotting! I know it's stupid to be excited but I am!


----------



## calic

Scootie said:


> Omg!!!!! I am having some brown spotting! I know it's stupid to be excited but I am!


It's not stupid at all!! It's exciting. I'm excited for you! You're one step closer to your BFP!!


----------



## sherylb

The list on the front hasn't been updated in a long time. If you want you can take over the thread. I think we just have to tell the Admins of BnB.


----------



## Scootie

Update: so the spotting yesterday turned into enough to need a pad overnight. Still there was not true red flow, pretty brown for the most part. I marked it as light on FF so it counts that as CD 1. But then middle of the day today it stopped. But I still have what I would consider to be noticeable cramping. What gives? Is my uterus trying to have a period but there is just nothing in there to come out? Anyone else go through this their first period after depo?


----------



## SCgirl

scootie- i went through that for 6 weeks straight! (back in april/may) i'd had a period before that. then this cycle (and the one before) i had a day or two of that around 18 days in (no clue why)- i've got another appt with the gyn on the 27th- he's talking about trying clomid and progesterone since i had a chemical last cycle.... i've had all kinds of crazy cycles for the last 14 months- even while on the shot!! i'm getting so impatient!


----------



## Scootie

SCgirl said:


> scootie- i went through that for 6 weeks straight! (back in april/may) i'd had a period before that. then this cycle (and the one before) i had a day or two of that around 18 days in (no clue why)- i've got another appt with the gyn on the 27th- he's talking about trying clomid and progesterone since i had a chemical last cycle.... i've had all kinds of crazy cycles for the last 14 months- even while on the shot!! i'm getting so impatient!

Yup, impatient describes me too! I'm still spotting, so hopefully this will stop soon and I'll have a normal period next month. I see the doc in the beginning of January. I'm happy and optimistic that I had somewhat of a period this early on. I really hope I'm not getting my hopes up for nothing. I'm on vacation this week but soon as I'm back next week I'm going to start using opks again.


----------



## SCgirl

Got a faint bfp today on frer (10 dpo), but trying not to get too excited after what happened last month...


----------



## Scootie

SCgirl said:


> Got a faint bfp today on frer (10 dpo), but trying not to get too excited after what happened last month...

Good luck hun, hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## mariaxsophie

Hi everyone, I have been watching this thread for almost two years now, and it
Has helped me get through the tough times so much!
I am pleased to tell everyone that my last depo read nov 11,
And finically 23 months later I got my bfp :)
Genuinely never thought it was going to happen, felt so low thinking I was unable to conceive, so for anyone reading this after being on depo, don't give up, stay positive because it will happen, good luck &#128151;
I was in the depo for six years! Anything I can do to ask please just ask xx


----------



## mariaxsophie

Sorry hate predictive text!
Ran out in nov 11*
Finally after 23 months*


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations Maria


----------



## Scootie

mariaxsophie said:


> Hi everyone, I have been watching this thread for almost two years now, and it
> Has helped me get through the tough times so much!
> I am pleased to tell everyone that my last depo read nov 11,
> And finically 23 months later I got my bfp :)
> Genuinely never thought it was going to happen, felt so low thinking I was unable to conceive, so for anyone reading this after being on depo, don't give up, stay positive because it will happen, good luck &#128151;
> I was in the depo for six years! Anything I can do to ask please just ask xx

Wow Congrats! Did you end up seeking any medical assistance conceiving since it took over a year? I just have some general curiosities if you don't mind, sorry if you already posted it somewhere! How long did it take you to get a period after depo? Were you don't anything like charting or opks? Or were you just taking the approach of it will happen when it should? Thanks!


----------



## mariaxsophie

Hi Scootie,
My periods returned around one year after stopping the depo. Before they returned I went to see my gyn, who basically said that everything was fine and it can take up to two years to fall pregnant. I was so upset at hearing this as I was always advised that it would take 12 months to fall pregnant at the most. In the year after my period started, I used clearblue opk, and appeared to be ovulating each month. I also had my day 21 bloods done at my GP surgery each month which indicates if you have infact ovulated and if it was a healthy ovulation. Each month my progesterone was around 70 (anything 30 or above indicates ovulation) however was still not falling pregnant.
Went back to my gyn who referred me for HSG which looks at the fallopian tubes, mine were both clear. I couldn't understand why if I was ovulating was I not falling pregnant, and was feeling so low at times. My husband had a semen analysis carried out also, again no problems identified.
I have a 8 year old daughter who I fell pregnant with no issues at all so was beginning to get very concerned.
I attended a private reproductive health clinic in Glasgow for advice, and was basically told that I just had to wait it out, they also done an ultrasound of my ovaries, which showed follicles and a dominating follicle which was about to be released at ovulation. The advice I got was keep using OPK and keep trying.
I didn't do temps or anything like that as per advice from the consultant.
I looked for EWCM along with my OPK, and knew exactly when I was fertile.
I was so surprise when I got a positive pregnancy test, I am now five weeks so still early I know so trying not to get too excited.
How long were u on depo? How long have you been off?
Don't let my story worry you tho, the docs did say that I was highly sensitive to the effects of depo. My best friend stopped her depo at the same time as me and was pregnant six months later, and now has a gorgeous little boy!
I hope you don't have too long to wait, but keep trying and stay positive because it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU :)
I am a practice nurse, and I make sure I fully inform all my patients of the serious effects of depo, so that nobody else gets the shock I did when I came off to TTC.
Good luck, anything else just ask xx


----------



## Scootie

mariaxsophie said:


> Hi Scootie,
> My periods returned around one year after stopping the depo. Before they returned I went to see my gyn, who basically said that everything was fine and it can take up to two years to fall pregnant. I was so upset at hearing this as I was always advised that it would take 12 months to fall pregnant at the most. In the year after my period started, I used clearblue opk, and appeared to be ovulating each month. I also had my day 21 bloods done at my GP surgery each month which indicates if you have infact ovulated and if it was a healthy ovulation. Each month my progesterone was around 70 (anything 30 or above indicates ovulation) however was still not falling pregnant.
> Went back to my gyn who referred me for HSG which looks at the fallopian tubes, mine were both clear. I couldn't understand why if I was ovulating was I not falling pregnant, and was feeling so low at times. My husband had a semen analysis carried out also, again no problems identified.
> I have a 8 year old daughter who I fell pregnant with no issues at all so was beginning to get very concerned.
> I attended a private reproductive health clinic in Glasgow for advice, and was basically told that I just had to wait it out, they also done an ultrasound of my ovaries, which showed follicles and a dominating follicle which was about to be released at ovulation. The advice I got was keep using OPK and keep trying.
> I didn't do temps or anything like that as per advice from the consultant.
> I looked for EWCM along with my OPK, and knew exactly when I was fertile.
> I was so surprise when I got a positive pregnancy test, I am now five weeks so still early I know so trying not to get too excited.
> How long were u on depo? How long have you been off?
> Don't let my story worry you tho, the docs did say that I was highly sensitive to the effects of depo. My best friend stopped her depo at the same time as me and was pregnant six months later, and now has a gorgeous little boy!
> I hope you don't have too long to wait, but keep trying and stay positive because it WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU :)
> I am a practice nurse, and I make sure I fully inform all my patients of the serious effects of depo, so that nobody else gets the shock I did when I came off to TTC.
> Good luck, anything else just ask xx

Wow, what a journey! So glad you finally got pregnant. I've only been off the depo since the end of October, last shot was in July. I had a light period 52 days after my shot expired. Then on cd 9 i ovulated. I started my period yesterday at what would have been cd 20. Im glad I got it back so soon, but omg the cramps are awful.


----------



## SCgirl

Well, I'm back to ttc. At least I know I can get pregnant after depo?

The doc seemed to think that depo had nothing to do with the two early m/c's we've had the last two cycles... still heartbreaking.


----------



## babyjan

Arghh I don't even think I ovulate at all! I got first period 9 months after depo shot in August then a light bleed 2 weeks later in September then nothing till October where I had a period on the 13th and 26th that month then next cycle began November 22nd and than again last month on 23rd so I'm now on cd14 I think. Does that look like I'm starting to regulate a bit? 

It's been almost 14 months since my shot now :( 

I'm gonna order some opks and start testing from next cycle onwards.


----------



## reese89

Sc girl congrats on receiving ur bfp. Im not for sure if im doinf this right as im new to this forum but how long were u on depo. I had ony one shot n july of 13 die to go back n oct but didny. Im still waiting for cycle to come. Itl b 3months off jan 14. Im having cramps but no sign of bleeding.


----------



## SCgirl

reese89- my one and only depo shot was 10/11/12. my period never went away- i spotted the entire time i was on the shot. it stopped when the shot was supposed to run out 1/13. we immediately started ttc. i got a period in jan that seemed normal. after that, i went ~6 weeks without af, and was sure i was pregnant (nausea, couldn't stand smells, headaches, emotional, anxiety, etc- all of the depo side effects)- but blood tests showed i wasn't. i had another period late march, and basically bled through may. then i had af every 2 weeks or so until september. my cycles started getting longer and longer.

in november, we got our first bfp (don't think i ovulated until 30-something days into the cycle), but it was a chemical. the next cycle (ovulated ~cd 28) we got another bfp, and but the pregnancy ended around 5.5 weeks.

my doc seems to think that depo has nothing to do with the miscarriages. my husband disagrees. i don't know what to think.

we were encouraged to wait a few cycles before trying again, but i'm not sure i'm patient enough for that... i may risk it again, and if we have a 3rd miscarriage, actually give it a break...


----------



## reese89

Thx for getting back to me. At least your getting a period i havent had anything yet.! It will b 3 months tmrw. Im having cramping like it is coming but nothing. Stories i have read from others within 2 months of stopping they were preg. Once again.thanks for replying. I hope you fall preg real soon. Keep is updated. Gl:)


----------



## reese89

Hi sheryl! :)
Time on depo: 3 months (1 shot)
End date: July 2013 (last shot)
Time it took AF to come back: still isnt here. :(
Time it took to regulate: N/A
bfp: None.
I thought id give this a try since honestly i am.impatient and this may take my mind off things. If nothing happens by April cycle wise i may get on pills to help regulate my cycle as im tired of feeling miserable and having sharp shooting pains down my right side. Idk what this could be. Good luck to.u all ladies! :)


----------



## sherylb

Reese - I am sure there are a lot more :bfp:s than I have listed on the front page by now. I have a 2 year old so I haven't checked it since she was a newborn. If you are bored you can update it for me.


----------



## Punk_Mum86

Hello!
Time on depo: 3months/ 1shot
Depo ran out: November 12 2013
Time for af: still waiting :(
Time to regulate: still waiting

I'm getting really down about this depo stuff, it's nearly 12 weeks since it ran out! I had non stop spotting for weeks, it's stopped (for now) I'm hoping I get my period soon. 
I was on the shot before for 9months and my period came back after 2 months, and was regular straight away. Apparently it won't be so easy this time. *sigh* :coffee:


----------



## Scootie

Guess i should update my info here!

Time on depo: 7 years
Last shot expired: October 26, 2013
First period: December 16, 2013
First BFP: January 31, 2014


----------



## babyjan

Scootie you got your BFP?!!! Congratulations!! :happydance:

I started using opks this cycle and got my positives this week! Here's hoping I get my BFP this month!


----------



## Scootie

babyjan said:


> Scootie you got your BFP?!!! Congratulations!! :happydance:
> 
> I started using opks this cycle and got my positives this week! Here's hoping I get my BFP this month!

Thanks! I'm having a bit of brown spotting last night and today. Hopefully it's nothing. Im so hesitant that this pregnancy won't work out but my husband wants me to stop worrying and enjoy it. Good luck this month!


----------



## babyjan

Spotting is pretty normal in pregnancy, I had light spotting around 10 weeks, it might just be old blood. Try to relax :) 

It all happened quickly for you which is nice, I'm just relaxed about it at the moment as its nice to know I'm actually ovulating x


----------



## LilOopsy

God I'm reading this thread and kicking myself for making such a stupid choice of contraception. 

After Emmys first birthday I was almost certain I didn't want to TTC a second so in December I had a shot of depo. Now me and my hubby want desperately to try for number two ASAP to keep the age gap closer.

I could kick myself... I know it's only one shot but now I'm reading that even one can make you lose fertility for up to a year :(

I'm feeling so disheartened now. Anyone have any positive tales?


----------



## Scootie

LilOopsy said:


> God I'm reading this thread and kicking myself for making such a stupid choice of contraception.
> 
> After Emmys first birthday I was almost certain I didn't want to TTC a second so in December I had a shot of depo. Now me and my hubby want desperately to try for number two ASAP to keep the age gap closer.
> 
> I could kick myself... I know it's only one shot but now I'm reading that even one can make you lose fertility for up to a year :(
> 
> I'm feeling so disheartened now. Anyone have any positive tales?

My last shot expired in October and I just got my BFP! I was just like you worrying that because others didn't get their period or a bfp forever that I wouldn't either. But everyone is different so dont give up hope.


----------



## babyjan

LilOopsy said:


> God I'm reading this thread and kicking myself for making such a stupid choice of contraception.
> 
> After Emmys first birthday I was almost certain I didn't want to TTC a second so in December I had a shot of depo. Now me and my hubby want desperately to try for number two ASAP to keep the age gap closer.
> 
> I could kick myself... I know it's only one shot but now I'm reading that even one can make you lose fertility for up to a year :(
> 
> I'm feeling so disheartened now. Anyone have any positive tales?

This was exactly me November 2012 when I got my first and LAST shot! I was certain I didn't want another and kinda knew it could take a year, after I got the shot and read all the horror stories I was so mad at myself and OH thought I was getting bcp so he was even madder as he wants another baby straight away! 

My periods returned 9 months after the shot and only became regular without no weird mid cycle bleed from last month, I got a positve OPK this week and hoping something happens soon as its been almost 15 months post depo!

Sorry no positive story here yet but everyone is different, don't lose hope! x


----------



## minni2906

I'll update on my story for those who are new.

I started on depo in February of 2008. Was on it until May of 2011 (last shot being Feb 2011). Didnt get my period back until November, but then was without one again until February '12 and finally regulated in May of '12 just for me to go back on it in July. Stayed on it until January of '13 then started a pill. Came off bc in May of 13 and got my first BFP in July. Sadly miscarried in Sept but got another BFP in October. I am happily 18 weeks pregnant with my first little girl. :)

I would go back on depo in a heartbeat. But I recommend taking the pill for a month or so to anyone coming off the shot and wanting to get pregnant.


----------



## genesismarie

hey ladies I have been in and out of this thread but hopefully its still alive because I really need some advice. my depo ran out in june 2012 it will be two years this coming june and still no bfp and my cycles are ranging from 26 days to 30. they are all irregular within that range never really know when af will come or what my cycle length will be. I have not seen my gyno since march of last year. should I go back? will she finally be concerned now that it has been so long or will she want me to want another year to see if I get a bfp? im starting to really freak out and I would love some advice from other ladies who have been through this hell with depo

genesis


----------



## babyjan

I really think they should look into it if it's been 2 years! So sorry hun :hugs:

Have you tried using OPKs? 

As for me it will be 16 months since my shot and I'm still in the waiting game...


----------



## genesismarie

Yes I've tried opks still no bfp. I've had tons of cycle dtd on pos opk days and nothing


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I would see your doctor about it. When i was trying to get pregnant my doctor wasn't going to make my wait near that long for help after Depo.


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies I got a call back from gyno. She's going to help. She said two years is two long and also I have slightly elevated testosterone levels which may mean I have pcos I am overweight and have hair growing in really back on my face Boobs and belly. So we are think I may have it even though I do get a cycle every month she wants me to come in for fertility testing on the 18th and discuss getting me on meds to get pregnant. I still can't see home I got my son and never noticed these signs of pcos but I've always been a little extra hairy and I seem to blow up in weight overnight after turning 14 I was 120 and 5 6 at 14 I'm not 21 5 7 and 230+ pounds. I'm just so glad that she is now on board with me she a awesome doctor already but now that we are on the same page about my concerns I'm excited.


----------



## babyjan

That's good news! Must be relief to know that a dr is finally looking into it x


----------



## genesismarie

yes it is really such a relief to have her on board with getting a bfp. shes really awesome and super sweet but of course in the begging she was going based of me being 21 and having to pregnancies and one birth previously. she wasn't really concerned in the beginning but now after almost two years after depo and four years after having my son we are finally getting somewhere. im excited yet nervous


----------



## sherylb

I didn't realize you were still so young. Wow you really want to get kids out of the way. LOL. I'm 28 and until Kristin turned 2 I was determined that I only wanted 1. Now I have the worst baby fever though. But we are going on a cruise with all of DH's immediate family in September and I really do know I will enjoy it more if I'm not pregnant. With that said if I get pregnant in my next 3 cycles I will be 2nd tri and be happy I think but I won't be able to do the activities I want. I still have my IUD (paraguard) though. I had Mirena which is the same hormones as depo but got rid of it last summer to go hormone free.


----------



## genesismarie

Lol yeah we do. My oh is 23 and I'm 21 we had our son when I was 17. I'm glad I'm finding this stuff out young tho. We only want too more and aming for a 2-5 yr age gap


----------



## sherylb

That's a good point that your son is already so old for the age gap. Since my daughter just turned 2 in November if we get pregnant in September she'll be 3.5 and I think that will be good.


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah 3.5 is great my sons in pre school so by time we have the next LO it will be great timing


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey just thought id post my journey. 

On depo for 24 weeks (2 shots) 
Ran out on 23rd October 2012.
First AF around 22nd Feb 2013.

Loads bloodwork done : all fine.
Checked for pcos : all clear 
Very irregular cycles short as 12 days long as 64 days. 
Went to hosp appt in aug had fsh levels checked came back very low unlikely to be ovulating (i did have very good lines on ovulation strips but remember only picks up the surge i gave up with them) 

Cycles end nov 2013 started to feel different. Cycle lengths 32,24,35.
Feb 2014 cycle i wad expecting to be 34 days and low and behold BFP totally didnt expect it.

Good luck everyone x

oh and i will never ever ever go back on the depo!


----------



## sherylb

I did after Kristin was born b/c they wouldn't give me an alternative while I was nursing but now I'm on Paragard. Congrats!


----------



## genesismarie

Hey Ladies its been a while since I've checked in. This month I have officially hit the two year markafter depo and I still haven't conceived. My period is still irregular and I just don't know what to do anymore. I have not been trying two years straight granted. Ive been through some trails andbbreak ups and make up. But still two years later? I'm really at my wits end. Its to the point of major depression which is why I haven't been on lately. I can't seem to find a doc who is concerned. I want to give up but my whole soul wants it so bad. What am I to do ladies? Sorry about the rant and negativity but Ik you ladies understand


----------



## sherylb

A fertility specialist maybe? Sorry, I got excited when I saw you had posted and thought you had good news. :( :hugs:


----------



## genesismarie

Thanks for the hug. Im working on finding a good doc but so far none I like. I'm taking the ntnp approach right now and prayer. Don't really want to go as far as a specialist I mean I'm so young I just don't want to be so obsessive about it


----------



## SCgirl

good luck finding a good doctor, genesismarie! Can't imagine the frustration after 2 years (it was hard enough when they didn't seem to care after 6-12 months!)

AFM- I've had 3 chemicals since having the depo shot 10/11/12 (it took over a year for the first bfp, and none lasted past 5.5 weeks). A year and a half after the depo shot, with the aide of femara and daily progesterone, I've gotten another bfp. At 10.5 weeks things seem to be going well, but I'm still scared to death!

I asked the doctors if the losses and irregularity could be contributed to depo (which I and everyone around me seems to think is the case)- they said that they doubted it, but that it was possible...


----------



## sherylb

I think it's typical for a regular ob to not be too concerned about fertility workups. My ob when I got pregnant with Kristin was the top fertility specialist in the area and helped my friend get her 2 babies. He was always willing to help with fertility issues when no one else wanted to make the effort. He told me I could come to him after only being off depo for 6 months of trying and he would help me.


----------



## genesismarie

That's super awesome. Its been two years for me ugh. I think I'm scared that's something is wrong with me lol aren't we all?


----------

